# IVF - For those in January?? (Nov. is long gone!)



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies,

After 2 yrs of trying - had a lap, d&c, and a hysteroscopy - 3 unsuccessful iui's, hubby & I have decided to attempt ivf in November. 

Anyone joining me? I'm very nervous but keeping a hopeful attitude. 

Someone come join me :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I just met with my RE yesterday after yet another failed IUI and decided to move on to IVF too. I'm in the same place you are - nervous and hopeful all at once :hugs:

We aren't trying til January when the next insurance year starts but I will be cheering you on in the meantime :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Maybe me!! We didn't think it was an option financially so I was shocked when my mom called with good news on Monday!! I have met with the doctor and know everything it entails. I've done it twice so I know what to expect but this is with a new clinic and everything is done out of state. Also, they use full sedation which I am deathly afraid of. Long story... So we may be rolling by then!! :)


----------



## Mrs C P

hello

Me too I think I'm waiting for my appointment with FS for IVF, should be in the next couple of weeks apparently, but hopefully doing it in November, defo before christmas anyway so will hopefully be joining you. :happydance: Im doing another IUI in the meantime.

Im nervous too but excited, i feel like I'm finally going to get results, i know, way too much optimisium, also nervous because if it doesnt work, what then? thats the scary bit but trying not to think of this.

Sounds like you have been through so much already, :hugs:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Mrs C P, it's been a long teary journey. We were going to start it this month, but financially, next month was best. I hope your iui works :). I know the emotional journey I went through when my 3rd was positive for a few days & then lost it :(

I'm going to be super positive and hope others will travel this journey with me :)


----------



## SophieBee

Hi :flower:

It looks like I may be joining you around that time. OH and I saw the FS last week and he recommended we should go straight to IVF. We've been ttc for just over a year and have a range of issues between us that essentially mean that our combined chance of conceiving naturally is pretty low. 

I have to have another scan in October so the consultant can take a look at one of my ovaries (picture wasn't very clear last time) and they also want to do a dry run of a catheter insertion through the cervix as I had treatment for abnormal cells a few years back, which can cause issues apparently. Assuming that all goes well, I believe the plan is to kick everything off at the start of the next cycle, which would be late Oct/early Nov.

I feel really odd about it all - it almost feels like we haven't been trying long enough to move on to this stage already, but I guess we can't argue with the facts. And I'll be 36 very soon (on Weds in fact) so I don't really have the luxury of time. Just got a month to get my head around it...

Gosh that was a little bit more waffley than I intended! :dohh: What I mean to say was - me too, can I join? :)


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Absolutely :). I'm excited yet so nervous. So we can definitely comfort one another!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

FET November 1st!!!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

I have my consult appointment this Thursday, so I'm thinking actual transfer will not be until November. Looks like I'm joining you! Nervous over here.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Ttcfurrever, I am just as nervous!! We'll be going for our consultation next week. I have already spoken to my fs last week. 

Glad I have many joining me!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wanna_b

My appointment is tomorrow evening. I was told my doc speaks english so hopefully everything goes well. I want to hurry up and get to the meds part so I can feel like we're doing something!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Let us know how it went & what info you got :) 

Just noticed you are in Spain? Living there?


----------



## Mrs C P

Hello ladies

Iv'e got my appointment through - 5 October. The week after that, AF will be due so hopefully we get everything ready in time. Im having my IUI tomorrow so will do the bloods - HEP B+C and HIV at the same time so that the results are back in time for next cycle. Im so impatient but once you decide, and gather all the money, you just want to get on with it don't you?

ttcfurrever - good luck at your appointment today, looking forward to hearing when they will start

Wanna b a mom, what day next week do you have yours?

sophiebee - I'm 36 now, welcome and Happy birthday!! 

PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Mrs C P said:


> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.

Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:

I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep. 

I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls,

well the way its looking i wont be getting a move on in my cycle untill november as
weve had a lot of hiccups along the way,

bit about me..

we had our first initial consultation on the 10th of june and at that appointment they found an ovarian cyst and i had to wait for an appointment at our nhs hospital to send us an appointment for a follow up scan before we got referred back to our clinic,

we then had our blood test and results come back fine other then i had low immunity for rubella and i had to wait again for paper work to get the rubella jab, now were waiting for Dhs paperwork that his doctors are messing us about with to move on to the next step which is a 3 in 1 appointment for DHs sperm test, councilling session (were egg sharing) and a nurses appointment,

hope you dont mind me waffling :haha:

hope everyones ok!!
xx


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Let us know how it went & what info you got :)
> 
> Just noticed you are in Spain? Living there?

Wanna_b, yes we are living here for my hubby's job for the next few years. When is your appointment?

Mrs C P, glad you were able to get a quick appointment. Fingers crossed for you that everything will be done.

PCOSMom, sorry to hear about the sickness with the BCPs, I hope taking it earlier continues to help :hugs:

Princess, wow...what a rollercoaster of a ride! I hope everything gets sorted out fast.


AFM- had a bit of a wait at the clinic which just fed my anxiety even further. However, once we went back to see the doctor everything went smoothly. I will be doing the short antagonist protocol starting in about 2 weeks :happydance:. She did a scan and I practically have enough follies to pull right now! Ahhhhh, the joys of pcos. So, since she's worried about OHSS I'll be doing the antagonist protocol:thumbup:. We'll be transferring 2 eggs on day three (as long as they are looking good). If not, we will see how things look on day 5. DH and I have some labwork to complete and bring back to the clinic as well as some forms to sign. Besides that I just have to email or call her when my cycle starts and we're good to go!

Meds ordered:
Gonal 1050
ovitrelle 250/0.5ML (might not be needed)
Cetrotide 0.25 x2 (or) Orgalutran 0.25 x2
Estradial 100 patch
Progesterone 200mg pills
Prenatal + folic acid pills (already taking)

Oh, they do everything so late here! My appointment was at 8pm and I was not the last patient :shrug:


----------



## princess_1991

wow ttcfurrever cant believe youve ordered you meds already, are you nervous about injecting??

my sister lives in spain, seems like they do everything late there so it doesnt suprise me :haha:

xx


----------



## ttcfurrever

princess_1991 said:


> wow ttcfurrever cant believe youve ordered you meds already, are you nervous about injecting??
> 
> my sister lives in spain, seems like they do everything late there so it doesnt suprise me :haha:
> 
> xx

Princess- Oh, no I haven't ordered them. I meant that's what the doctor prescribed/ordered for me. I guess that was confusing huh :dohh:. I have to go to the local pharmacy to get the medications. We'll probably do that on Monday. I *think* I feel alright about injecting (I'm a nurse), of course it's probably a whole different story having to inject yourself. I doubt my husband would be able to do it though, he hates needles.


How is everyone doing today? Any updates? Princess, any news on your paperwork?


----------



## princess_1991

had a phone call of clinic today - was expecting it to be about the paperwork but it was just my doctor calling for a chat, i got my hopes up and everything :haha:

i *think* DH is gunna do my injections for me when we get to that point cuz i hate needles with a passion :dohh:

xx


----------



## PetLuvR86

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> After 2 yrs of trying - had a lap, d&c, and a hysteroscopy - 3 unsuccessful iui's, hubby & I have decided to attempt ivf in November.
> 
> Anyone joining me? I'm very nervous but keeping a hopeful attitude.
> 
> Someone come join me :hugs:

Hey dear, my husband and I have been trying for 2 years as well and we have gone through multiple cycles of Clomid & Femera as well as 3 failed IUI's. We are in the beginning stages of our first IVF right now with egg retrieval scheduled at the end of October. I am so nervous and scared praying that it will give us our miracle! I'm sending baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Wow, nice to see we are all going to be close enough to support one another. W
Hubby & I haven't picked a day next week to meet FS for consultation. It's costing us $400 that isn't covered :(. But I don't care!!!

In the last two days, I had 2 friends tell me they are prego. :(. I'm happy for them yet it makes me so sad!

Anyone have their consultation yet??


----------



## princess_1991

Wanna be a mom I had mine back in June 
Xx


----------



## PetLuvR86

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Wow, nice to see we are all going to be close enough to support one another. W
> Hubby & I haven't picked a day next week to meet FS for consultation. It's costing us $400 that isn't covered :(. But I don't care!!!
> 
> In the last two days, I had 2 friends tell me they are prego. :(. I'm happy for them yet it makes me so sad!
> 
> Anyone have their consultation yet??

I had my consultation in August but that was because we were supposed to start our cycle at that time. Then we found out my insurance wouldn't cover the cycle until I tried one more IUI with injectable meds. So we did that and it didn't work :cry: so now my insurance approved my cycle this time! :happydance: Normally, you have your consult a few weeks before you start the cycle. That's insane that it's costing you $400! Do you have any insurance coverage at all? Sending you :hugs: love!


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all - really exciting to see so many of us will be going through this around the same sort of time :thumbup:

(And thanks for the birthday wishes Mrs C P, fellow 36-er :flower:)

Nothing has changed for me - we had our consultation a couple of weeks ago and the FS wrote up the prescriptions to start us off then, but I have to have this extra scan and the "dry run" catheter insertion, which is all scheduled for 18th October. If that goes to plan then I'll be starting the meds around the end of the month.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

PetLuvR86 .... Although I do have insurance which covers all my meds, the consultation portion isn't covered. Not sure why this clinic charges for a consultation. I want to have our consultation this week so I can understanding it all & get all the blood tests done again.

Hubby is hoping I get preggo this month so we don't have to spend all that money for ivf. 

I no my fs said that I'll need to start bc on day 5 ... Is that what u all will be doing as well?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wanna_b- That's really terrible that they charge for the consult! Ours was free...I mean if you go through with it they get THOUSANDS of dollars, so I really don't see why they charge for the consult too. I won't be on bcp, just will start stimming with Gonal F. 

Sophie-Hi! Have you ordered your meds already? We have to get them from the Spanish pharmacy. I wish I could shop around online to get a good deal.

PetLuvr- Sorry to hear your IUI didn't work. IVF WILL WORK for all of us ( I just keep telling myslef that). It sounds like we will be doing things around the same time. I expect ER/ET to be around the end of the month. 

Princess- that would have driven me crazy:haha: Doesn't your DR know that you are wating to hear about your paperwork? It was very nice of he/she to call though. That's what I call personalized care :thumbup:. It's true, they do everything late here in Spain. I think the siesta pushes the whole day back , or is it forward? :wacko:.

PCOSmom and Mrs C P- How are you all doing?

*Sorry if I missed anyone

AFM- we went and had all of our bloodwork done. The lab tech seemed a little confused on which tests I needed so he went and got his supervisor. She said "Oh, she just needs prenatal labs". I was :blush: and :happydance:, LOL. I sent an email to my FS to see if there is a specific farmacia they usually work with to get the meds, or if I can walk into any and pick them up. I was able to get the progesterone, estrogen, and prenatal vitamins from my OB. She (FS) said I would ovulate today or tomorrow (showed me the mature follicle on the scan). Now I guess we just wait :coffee:


----------



## PetLuvR86

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> PetLuvR86 .... Although I do have insurance which covers all my meds, the consultation portion isn't covered. Not sure why this clinic charges for a consultation. I want to have our consultation this week so I can understanding it all & get all the blood tests done again.
> 
> Hubby is hoping I get preggo this month so we don't have to spend all that money for ivf.
> 
> I no my fs said that I'll need to start bc on day 5 ... Is that what u all will be doing as well?

That's great that you have insurance! That is ridiculous that they are charging you for a consult though! We just had to pay our insurance's co-pay for the consult that we had. Hoping you get preggo this month too dear!!! :dust:


----------



## PetLuvR86

ttcfurrever said:


> Wanna_b- That's really terrible that they charge for the consult! Ours was free...I mean if you go through with it they get THOUSANDS of dollars, so I really don't see why they charge for the consult too. I won't be on bcp, just will start stimming with Gonal F.
> 
> Sophie-Hi! Have you ordered your meds already? We have to get them from the Spanish pharmacy. I wish I could shop around online to get a good deal.
> 
> PetLuvr- Sorry to hear your IUI didn't work. IVF WILL WORK for all of us ( I just keep telling myslef that). It sounds like we will be doing things around the same time. I expect ER/ET to be around the end of the month.
> 
> Princess- that would have driven me crazy:haha: Doesn't your DR know that you are wating to hear about your paperwork? It was very nice of he/she to call though. That's what I call personalized care :thumbup:. It's true, they do everything late here in Spain. I think the siesta pushes the whole day back , or is it forward? :wacko:.
> 
> PCOSmom and Mrs C P- How are you all doing?
> 
> *Sorry if I missed anyone
> 
> AFM- we went and had all of our bloodwork done. The lab tech seemed a little confused on which tests I needed so he went and got his supervisor. She said "Oh, she just needs prenatal labs". I was :blush: and :happydance:, LOL. I sent an email to my FS to see if there is a specific farmacia they usually work with to get the meds, or if I can walk into any and pick them up. I was able to get the progesterone, estrogen, and prenatal vitamins from my OB. She (FS) said I would ovulate today or tomorrow (showed me the mature follicle on the scan). Now I guess we just wait :coffee:

The IVF better work! haha I am not going to give up to have this :crib: so i am doing whatever it takes!! We can do it ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## PetLuvR86

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Mrs C P said:
> 
> 
> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.
> 
> Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:
> 
> I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep.
> 
> I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:Click to expand...

Hey dear, I see that you have PCOS which I do as well. Have your doctors told you anything about PCOS and the possibility of miscarriages? I am having IVF with my egg retrieval scheduled at the end of this month and I am scared that I will have a miscarriage :cry:


----------



## SophieBee

ttcfurever - haven't ordered meds yet, but the FS wrote the prescriptions and the clinic is holding on to them so that we'll get them as soon as we get the go ahead, which should (hopefully) be after this second scan. Feeling kind of impatient to get started, but at least I'm in the system - I know it can take ages for some people to get to where I am.

Are the meds very expensive in Spain? We've got this cycle funded by the NHS, but we're on our own if we need more than one - hoping hoping hoping that we just need the one shot!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Just did my labs so we are officially getting started!! I assume they will start me on provera since I haven't cycled since my failed IUI in August. Then I will go on BCP's during which time I will have a sonohysterogram (sp?). We also need to take an IVF class since we are new to this clinic. Then I will need to order my meds which I think will be well over a thousand!!!! EEK!!!! So step 1 down! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PetLuvR86 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs C P said:
> 
> 
> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.
> 
> Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:
> 
> I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep.
> 
> I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dear, I see that you have PCOS which I do as well. Have your doctors told you anything about PCOS and the possibility of miscarriages? I am having IVF with my egg retrieval scheduled at the end of this month and I am scared that I will have a miscarriage :cry:Click to expand...

I was told by my new RE that miscarriage with PCOS is quite common. I did lose one baby after IVF but I think it was more of a progesterone failure than anything. They will argue it though....


----------



## PetLuvR86

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs C P said:
> 
> 
> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.
> 
> Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:
> 
> I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep.
> 
> I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dear, I see that you have PCOS which I do as well. Have your doctors told you anything about PCOS and the possibility of miscarriages? I am having IVF with my egg retrieval scheduled at the end of this month and I am scared that I will have a miscarriage :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I was told by my new RE that miscarriage with PCOS is quite common. I did lose one baby after IVF but I think it was more of a progesterone failure than anything. They will argue it though....Click to expand...

oh my gosh that is horrible...i am so sorry! :cry:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PetLuvR86 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs C P said:
> 
> 
> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.
> 
> Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:
> 
> I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep.
> 
> I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dear, I see that you have PCOS which I do as well. Have your doctors told you anything about PCOS and the possibility of miscarriages? I am having IVF with my egg retrieval scheduled at the end of this month and I am scared that I will have a miscarriage :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I was told by my new RE that miscarriage with PCOS is quite common. I did lose one baby after IVF but I think it was more of a progesterone failure than anything. They will argue it though....Click to expand...
> 
> oh my gosh that is horrible...i am so sorry! :cry:Click to expand...

It was to get that far and then to lose it! :nope:


----------



## ttcfurrever

SophieBee said:


> ttcfurever - haven't ordered meds yet, but the FS wrote the prescriptions and the clinic is holding on to them so that we'll get them as soon as we get the go ahead, which should (hopefully) be after this second scan. Feeling kind of impatient to get started, but at least I'm in the system - I know it can take ages for some people to get to where I am.
> 
> Are the meds very expensive in Spain? We've got this cycle funded by the NHS, but we're on our own if we need more than one - hoping hoping hoping that we just need the one shot!

Yes, the meds are expensive. Unfortunately I won't find out just how much until we go to the farmacia on Friday :wacko:. I wanted to go earlier in the week, but things have been hectic. I have to pay out of pocket and then see what I can get reimbursed from my insurance company. And, they won't say exactly what's reimbursable :shrug:.

ILUVBABIES, congrats on getting started :happydance:


----------



## PetLuvR86

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs C P said:
> 
> 
> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.
> 
> Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:
> 
> I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep.
> 
> I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dear, I see that you have PCOS which I do as well. Have your doctors told you anything about PCOS and the possibility of miscarriages? I am having IVF with my egg retrieval scheduled at the end of this month and I am scared that I will have a miscarriage :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I was told by my new RE that miscarriage with PCOS is quite common. I did lose one baby after IVF but I think it was more of a progesterone failure than anything. They will argue it though....Click to expand...
> 
> oh my gosh that is horrible...i am so sorry! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It was to get that far and then to lose it! :nope:Click to expand...

I bet, I am so sorry :cry: just keep thinking positive!!! :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever said:


> SophieBee said:
> 
> 
> ttcfurever - haven't ordered meds yet, but the FS wrote the prescriptions and the clinic is holding on to them so that we'll get them as soon as we get the go ahead, which should (hopefully) be after this second scan. Feeling kind of impatient to get started, but at least I'm in the system - I know it can take ages for some people to get to where I am.
> 
> Are the meds very expensive in Spain? We've got this cycle funded by the NHS, but we're on our own if we need more than one - hoping hoping hoping that we just need the one shot!
> 
> Yes, the meds are expensive. Unfortunately I won't find out just how much until we go to the farmacia on Friday :wacko:. I wanted to go earlier in the week, but things have been hectic. I have to pay out of pocket and then see what I can get reimbursed from my insurance company. And, they won't say exactly what's reimbursable :shrug:.
> 
> ILUVBABIES, congrats on getting started :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! My mom just informed me today how nice it would be to get a new car and not do this. UG! Why does she always do this?!?!


----------



## ttcfurrever

ILuvBabies200 said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SophieBee said:
> 
> 
> ttcfurever - haven't ordered meds yet, but the FS wrote the prescriptions and the clinic is holding on to them so that we'll get them as soon as we get the go ahead, which should (hopefully) be after this second scan. Feeling kind of impatient to get started, but at least I'm in the system - I know it can take ages for some people to get to where I am.
> 
> Are the meds very expensive in Spain? We've got this cycle funded by the NHS, but we're on our own if we need more than one - hoping hoping hoping that we just need the one shot!
> 
> Yes, the meds are expensive. Unfortunately I won't find out just how much until we go to the farmacia on Friday :wacko:. I wanted to go earlier in the week, but things have been hectic. I have to pay out of pocket and then see what I can get reimbursed from my insurance company. And, they won't say exactly what's reimbursable :shrug:.
> 
> ILUVBABIES, congrats on getting started :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! My mom just informed me today how nice it would be to get a new car and not do this. UG! Why does she always do this?!?!Click to expand...


Wow, a new car instead. I dont' even know what to say, I can't imagine wanting anything more than I want a baby :nope:



How is everyone doing today? 


We went to the Pharmacy on Friday...it was closed due to a national holiday :haha:. Then we went back on Saturday, it was closed again:haha::haha:. Going to give it another try this evening, they are supposed to be open from 5p-8:30p :shrug:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

PetLuvR86 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs C P said:
> 
> 
> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.
> 
> Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:
> 
> I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep.
> 
> I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dear, I see that you have PCOS which I do as well. Have your doctors told you anything about PCOS and the possibility of miscarriages? I am having IVF with my egg retrieval scheduled at the end of this month and I am scared that I will have a miscarriage :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry I went missing there for a bit!

I had an early miscarriage in March ... it was after an IUI. I was on Progesterone and everything. They told me that miscarriages are just an unfortunate part of life and tend to be common. 

Anyhow, I have an appt on Wednesday for an ultrasound and bloodwork. I'm doing a frozen transfer this month so I am on day 5 of Lupron and I am taking my last birth control pill today!!! :happydance: 

I should know wednesday if the transfer will still be Nov 1st!!!!


----------



## PetLuvR86

PCOSMomToOne said:


> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs C P said:
> 
> 
> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.
> 
> Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:
> 
> I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep.
> 
> I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dear, I see that you have PCOS which I do as well. Have your doctors told you anything about PCOS and the possibility of miscarriages? I am having IVF with my egg retrieval scheduled at the end of this month and I am scared that I will have a miscarriage :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I went missing there for a bit!
> 
> I had an early miscarriage in March ... it was after an IUI. I was on Progesterone and everything. They told me that miscarriages are just an unfortunate part of life and tend to be common.
> 
> Anyhow, I have an appt on Wednesday for an ultrasound and bloodwork. I'm doing a frozen transfer this month so I am on day 5 of Lupron and I am taking my last birth control pill today!!! :happydance:
> 
> I should know wednesday if the transfer will still be Nov 1st!!!!Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear about your mc :sad2: That is just awful. I have done IUI 3 times and it didn't work at all. Now they have me on my first IVF cycle and I am praying that it works this time! I think my eggs have a Kevlar bullet proof coating on them or something because having IUI 3 times and no luck is just weird... Let us know how your ultrasound appointment goes!!! :flower:


----------



## ttcfurrever

PCOSMOM- Sorry for your loss. How many will you put back for this transfer? I have my fingers crossed that it will be November 1st for you!

AFM- Just got back from the pharmacy. They didn't have Gonal F on hand so we ordered it and I pick everything up tomorrow evening (minus the estrogen, progesterone, and prenatals which were covered by my GP). So, the Gonal, Ovitrelle, and Cetrotide come to 600 euro. Which doesn't sound so bad.......except DH and I are paid in American dollars :dohh:. I just keep reminding myself that some people pay so much more.


I'm getting my meds, I'm getting my meds!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## PetLuvR86

ttcfurrever said:


> PCOSMOM- Sorry for your loss. How many will you put back for this transfer? I have my fingers crossed that it will be November 1st for you!
> 
> AFM- Just got back from the pharmacy. They didn't have Gonal F on hand so we ordered it and I pick everything up tomorrow evening (minus the estrogen, progesterone, and prenatals which were covered by my GP). So, the Gonal, Ovitrelle, and Cetrotide come to 600 euro. Which doesn't sound so bad.......except DH and I are paid in American dollars :dohh:. I just keep reminding myself that some people pay so much more.
> 
> 
> I'm getting my meds, I'm getting my meds!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Yay for you getting your meds!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ttcfurrever said:


> PCOSMOM- Sorry for your loss. How many will you put back for this transfer? I have my fingers crossed that it will be November 1st for you!
> 
> AFM- Just got back from the pharmacy. They didn't have Gonal F on hand so we ordered it and I pick everything up tomorrow evening (minus the estrogen, progesterone, and prenatals which were covered by my GP). So, the Gonal, Ovitrelle, and Cetrotide come to 600 euro. Which doesn't sound so bad.......except DH and I are paid in American dollars :dohh:. I just keep reminding myself that some people pay so much more.
> 
> 
> I'm getting my meds, I'm getting my meds!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Hey I was married June 2001 too!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

PetLuvR86 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs C P said:
> 
> 
> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.
> 
> Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:
> 
> I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep.
> 
> I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dear, I see that you have PCOS which I do as well. Have your doctors told you anything about PCOS and the possibility of miscarriages? I am having IVF with my egg retrieval scheduled at the end of this month and I am scared that I will have a miscarriage :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I went missing there for a bit!
> 
> I had an early miscarriage in March ... it was after an IUI. I was on Progesterone and everything. They told me that miscarriages are just an unfortunate part of life and tend to be common.
> 
> Anyhow, I have an appt on Wednesday for an ultrasound and bloodwork. I'm doing a frozen transfer this month so I am on day 5 of Lupron and I am taking my last birth control pill today!!! :happydance:
> 
> I should know wednesday if the transfer will still be Nov 1st!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your mc :sad2: That is just awful. I have done IUI 3 times and it didn't work at all. Now they have me on my first IVF cycle and I am praying that it works this time! I think my eggs have a Kevlar bullet proof coating on them or something because having IUI 3 times and no luck is just weird... Let us know how your ultrasound appointment goes!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you girl! Ya our first IUI worked (M/C) then the 2nd and 3rd failed. I was so optimistic thinking IUI would get me pregnant ... I was sooo wrong. 

I think my eggies are starting to go sour ... :dohh: Cuz if you think about it ... 30 follicles and only 5 made it to blast ... that's not all that great!


----------



## PetLuvR86

PCOSMomToOne said:


> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs C P said:
> 
> 
> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.
> 
> Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:
> 
> I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep.
> 
> I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dear, I see that you have PCOS which I do as well. Have your doctors told you anything about PCOS and the possibility of miscarriages? I am having IVF with my egg retrieval scheduled at the end of this month and I am scared that I will have a miscarriage :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I went missing there for a bit!
> 
> I had an early miscarriage in March ... it was after an IUI. I was on Progesterone and everything. They told me that miscarriages are just an unfortunate part of life and tend to be common.
> 
> Anyhow, I have an appt on Wednesday for an ultrasound and bloodwork. I'm doing a frozen transfer this month so I am on day 5 of Lupron and I am taking my last birth control pill today!!! :happydance:
> 
> I should know wednesday if the transfer will still be Nov 1st!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your mc :sad2: That is just awful. I have done IUI 3 times and it didn't work at all. Now they have me on my first IVF cycle and I am praying that it works this time! I think my eggs have a Kevlar bullet proof coating on them or something because having IUI 3 times and no luck is just weird... Let us know how your ultrasound appointment goes!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you girl! Ya our first IUI worked (M/C) then the 2nd and 3rd failed. I was so optimistic thinking IUI would get me pregnant ... I was sooo wrong.
> 
> I think my eggies are starting to go sour ... :dohh: Cuz if you think about it ... 30 follicles and only 5 made it to blast ... that's not all that great!Click to expand...

You're welcome :flower: I totally thought IUI would get my preggo too, but nothing :cry: Well, I wouldn't look into it too much about your eggies being sour. They aren't used to being plumped up like they are on steroids and of course that might make some of them go bad. :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Oh sorry, didn't answer your question...we are deciding if we want to put 2 or 3 back in :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever said:


> PCOSMOM- Sorry for your loss. How many will you put back for this transfer? I have my fingers crossed that it will be November 1st for you!
> 
> AFM- Just got back from the pharmacy. They didn't have Gonal F on hand so we ordered it and I pick everything up tomorrow evening (minus the estrogen, progesterone, and prenatals which were covered by my GP). So, the Gonal, Ovitrelle, and Cetrotide come to 600 euro. Which doesn't sound so bad.......except DH and I are paid in American dollars :dohh:. I just keep reminding myself that some people pay so much more.
> 
> 
> I'm getting my meds, I'm getting my meds!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Yay for getting your meds! I am ordering mine this week! It's getting all too real now! :happydance:


----------



## ttcfurrever

PetLuvR- Thanks! Do you have a chihuahua? DH and I have a beagle mix and a yorkie.

PCOSMom- Seriously? That is such a coincidence. Ours is June 23rd, when is yours? DH wanted to put 3 in, but the FS said 2 max, LOL. I don't think your eggs are going sour, from what I've read on here a lot of women have eggs fertilize and sometimes none of them make it to blast.

ILUVbabies- Yay for you getting your meds too :happydance:. What meds will you be on?


Regarding mc with pcos is anyone doing metformin as well? I'm thinking about asking my OB to put me back on metformin :-k


----------



## ttcfurrever

PCOSMomToOne said:


> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PetLuvR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs C P said:
> 
> 
> PCOSmontoone, how are you? is the BCP treating you nicely? i've forgotten what its like but i'll sure find out if they put me on BCP too.
> 
> Ya, I have been on birth control pills for a total of 3 times (roughly 3-4 months) since January. Every time I forgot how truly bad the side effects are. My last pill is 10/10 and then comes the Lupron :dohh:
> 
> I first started taking my BCP before bed, but it gives me horrible nausea, dizziness and insomnia. It would wake me up an hour after I fell asleep. Yesterday I decided to take it at 4pm and my night went better. Honestly, I'd rather be sick during the day then when I am trying to sleep.
> 
> I never realized in a million years that a FET cycle was so complex. I wish my doctor believed in the natural approach. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dear, I see that you have PCOS which I do as well. Have your doctors told you anything about PCOS and the possibility of miscarriages? I am having IVF with my egg retrieval scheduled at the end of this month and I am scared that I will have a miscarriage :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I went missing there for a bit!
> 
> I had an early miscarriage in March ... it was after an IUI. I was on Progesterone and everything. They told me that miscarriages are just an unfortunate part of life and tend to be common.
> 
> Anyhow, I have an appt on Wednesday for an ultrasound and bloodwork. I'm doing a frozen transfer this month so I am on day 5 of Lupron and I am taking my last birth control pill today!!! :happydance:
> 
> I should know wednesday if the transfer will still be Nov 1st!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your mc :sad2: That is just awful. I have done IUI 3 times and it didn't work at all. Now they have me on my first IVF cycle and I am praying that it works this time! I think my eggs have a Kevlar bullet proof coating on them or something because having IUI 3 times and no luck is just weird... Let us know how your ultrasound appointment goes!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you girl! Ya our first IUI worked (M/C) then the 2nd and 3rd failed. I was so optimistic thinking IUI would get me pregnant ... I was sooo wrong.
> 
> I think my eggies are starting to go sour ... :dohh: Cuz if you think about it ... 30 follicles and only 5 made it to blast ... that's not all that great!Click to expand...

:hugs: We didn't do IUI because my other tube is blocked, but that feeling...seing the hb and everything:nope:. It has taken me a looooong time to get over my ectopic. I don't even think I'm fully over it yet.


----------



## sunshine314

Ladies, can I join? I should start stimming sometime next week but won't have my ER or ET probably until early November.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ttcfurrever said:


> PCOSMom- Seriously? That is such a coincidence. Ours is June 23rd, when is yours? DH wanted to put 3 in, but the FS said 2 max, LOL. I don't think your eggs are going sour, from what I've read on here a lot of women have eggs fertilize and sometimes none of them make it to blast.

Ours is 6/29/2001...I go for my ultrasound tomorrow...I wonder if I could get a picture of my embies before they were frozen :shrug: Is it weird that I want to hold the pic??? I feel like a piece of me is missing.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sunshine314 said:


> Ladies, can I join? I should start stimming sometime next week but won't have my ER or ET probably until early November.

Hi Welcome! :flower:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Welcome Sunshine! What meds/protocol are you on?

PCosMom- I don't think it's weird that you want a pic, I would want one too :blush:.

How is everyone else doing today?


I'm waiting for my DH to go to sleep this evening so I can line up all my meds and take a pic :shhh:. I'm afraid he will laugh at me :haha:


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks for the welcome ladies :) 

I am on folistim, menopur and lupron. Don't know the exact dosages until next week though. My last BCP is tomorrow and I will probably start my period next Tuesday or Wednesday. I stim start the second day of my cycle (so probably wednesday or thursday). I am getting really excited!!! 

And PCOSMom - No it isn't silly at all to want to take a pic! I would want one too :)

tccfurever - I have had the same thoughts...I have never taken this many meds in my life. A part of me really wants to take a picture of all of them!! haha My DH would definitely think I am crazy.


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, may I join? I just had my appt on Tuesday and I will be starting my contraceptive pills this weekend to bring on my period, hopefully by the 3rd of Nov. I am also now on Metformin to control my PCOS. I had always been on long protocol but this time, my doctor wants to put me on short protocol to try get better quality eggs. Targeted Egg Collection is on 15Nov and ET on 18Nov.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

JaniceT said:


> Hi, may I join? I just had my appt on Tuesday and I will be starting my contraceptive pills this weekend to bring on my period, hopefully by the 3rd of Nov. I am also now on Metformin to control my PCOS. I had always been on long protocol but this time, my doctor wants to put me on short protocol to try get better quality eggs. Targeted Egg Collection is on 15Nov and ET on 18Nov.

Hi there, welcome!!!! :flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Well, had my ultrasound & blood work today.

They cancelled my embryo transfer because my lining looked like crap apparently. 

I guess my cycle has turned into a "wait and see".


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever said:


> PetLuvR- Thanks! Do you have a chihuahua? DH and I have a beagle mix and a yorkie.
> 
> PCOSMom- Seriously? That is such a coincidence. Ours is June 23rd, when is yours? DH wanted to put 3 in, but the FS said 2 max, LOL. I don't think your eggs are going sour, from what I've read on here a lot of women have eggs fertilize and sometimes none of them make it to blast.
> 
> ILUVbabies- Yay for you getting your meds too :happydance:. What meds will you be on?
> 
> 
> Regarding mc with pcos is anyone doing metformin as well? I'm thinking about asking my OB to put me back on metformin :-k

Too many! I filled 15 scripts!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: The injection ones will be Bravelle & Menopur along with Lupron and Estrace.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever said:


> PetLuvR- Thanks! Do you have a chihuahua? DH and I have a beagle mix and a yorkie.
> 
> PCOSMom- Seriously? That is such a coincidence. Ours is June 23rd, when is yours? DH wanted to put 3 in, but the FS said 2 max, LOL. I don't think your eggs are going sour, from what I've read on here a lot of women have eggs fertilize and sometimes none of them make it to blast.
> 
> ILUVbabies- Yay for you getting your meds too :happydance:. What meds will you be on?
> 
> 
> Regarding mc with pcos is anyone doing metformin as well? I'm thinking about asking my OB to put me back on metformin :-k


I'm starting it tonight. Last time I was on it it took me months to adjust to it. I was super dizzy and sick feeling. Not looking forward to it...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Well, had my ultrasound & blood work today.
> 
> They cancelled my embryo transfer because my lining looked like crap apparently.
> 
> I guess my cycle has turned into a "wait and see".


Well crap! I'm so sorry! I was on estrogen patches to thicken my lining. Are they not doing something like that for you??


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine314 said:


> Ladies, can I join? I should start stimming sometime next week but won't have my ER or ET probably until early November.

Welcome! I imagine mine will be in November too. Right now I am on provera and then awaiting af. Then I start BCP's but I have to wait for a Sunday to start them. So right now I have no official start date.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Well, had my ultrasound & blood work today.
> 
> They cancelled my embryo transfer because my lining looked like crap apparently.
> 
> I guess my cycle has turned into a "wait and see".
> 
> 
> Well crap! I'm so sorry! I was on estrogen patches to thicken my lining. Are they not doing something like that for you??Click to expand...

It's actually too thick considering I am 3 weeks away from the transfer date. They said at this point my uterus should be very thin. I just got off birth control pills ... there's just no reason for it to be thick yet. 

Plus my blood levels don't match whats going on inside. Stupid stupid body!:dohh:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Well, had my ultrasound & blood work today.
> 
> They cancelled my embryo transfer because my lining looked like crap apparently.
> 
> I guess my cycle has turned into a "wait and see".
> 
> 
> Well crap! I'm so sorry! I was on estrogen patches to thicken my lining. Are they not doing something like that for you??Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually too thick considering I am 3 weeks away from the transfer date. They said at this point my uterus should be very thin. I just got off birth control pills ... there's just no reason for it to be thick yet.
> 
> Plus my blood levels don't match whats going on inside. Stupid stupid body!:dohh:Click to expand...

UG!!! Well better to hold off and wait for ideal conditions. I know the wait is tough!! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Just popped my first Glucophage pill. I'm telling you the injections will be a piece of cake compared to how this drug makes me feel. UG!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Just popped my first Glucophage pill. I'm telling you the injections will be a piece of cake compared to how this drug makes me feel. UG!!!!

never heard of it ... whats it for???


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Just popped my first Glucophage pill. I'm telling you the injections will be a piece of cake compared to how this drug makes me feel. UG!!!!
> 
> never heard of it ... whats it for???Click to expand...

It helps with PCOS. It's actually a diabetic drug so it messes with your sugars. It helps with insulin resistance and has been shown to help women with PCOS. My RE insisted I be on it unless I really couldn't handle it. I cut the dose in half to start because I know it won't be good going full force.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Just popped my first Glucophage pill. I'm telling you the injections will be a piece of cake compared to how this drug makes me feel. UG!!!!
> 
> never heard of it ... whats it for???Click to expand...
> 
> It helps with PCOS. It's actually a diabetic drug so it messes with your sugars. It helps with insulin resistance and has been shown to help women with PCOS. My RE insisted I be on it unless I really couldn't handle it. I cut the dose in half to start because I know it won't be good going full force.Click to expand...

Wow, I have PCOS too, but the doctor never mentioned anything like that before. I hope it helps you!!! I can't stand drug side effects. I thought Lupron was hell the first 2 days .. now I'm doing better.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Just popped my first Glucophage pill. I'm telling you the injections will be a piece of cake compared to how this drug makes me feel. UG!!!!
> 
> never heard of it ... whats it for???Click to expand...
> 
> It helps with PCOS. It's actually a diabetic drug so it messes with your sugars. It helps with insulin resistance and has been shown to help women with PCOS. My RE insisted I be on it unless I really couldn't handle it. I cut the dose in half to start because I know it won't be good going full force.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I have PCOS too, but the doctor never mentioned anything like that before. I hope it helps you!!! I can't stand drug side effects. I thought Lupron was hell the first 2 days .. now I'm doing better.Click to expand...

It's been 5 years since I took Lupron. What side effects were you having?? I am already dizzy and feeling off. Blah!! :shrug:


----------



## ttcfurrever

PCOSMomToOne said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Just popped my first Glucophage pill. I'm telling you the injections will be a piece of cake compared to how this drug makes me feel. UG!!!!
> 
> never heard of it ... whats it for???Click to expand...
> 
> It helps with PCOS. It's actually a diabetic drug so it messes with your sugars. It helps with insulin resistance and has been shown to help women with PCOS. My RE insisted I be on it unless I really couldn't handle it. I cut the dose in half to start because I know it won't be good going full force.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I have PCOS too, but the doctor never mentioned anything like that before. I hope it helps you!!! I can't stand drug side effects. I thought Lupron was hell the first 2 days .. now I'm doing better.Click to expand...

PCOSmom- it has been show to reduce the risk of 1st trimester miscarriages in PCOS women, that's why I've decided to go back on it. ILUV is right though, the GI symptoms are not pretty. Trick is to start low like she's doing and work your way up to the full dose :thumbup:. I'm so sorry they canceled your cycle but at least they didn't let you go through with it knowing things weren't ideal :hugs:. Will they make you do bcps again to start over? I hope you can do it soon.

ILUVBabies- 19 Prescriptions! OMG!! I only have 10 but I think that's because I'm not down regging. How's the Glucophage treating you today?

JaniceT- Hi and welcome! :hi:. I'm doing the short protocol too, glad to have a buddy in that:happydance:

Sunshine- I know right, I have NEVER taken so much medicine! I was waiting for him to go upstairs last night, and of all the nights... he decides to stay up late. So I was :coffee:, and then, :dishes:, followed by:laundry:. Then I gave up and :sleep:. I'm going to try again tonight. If all else fails I'll get a picture this weekend while he's at work. Did you take a pic of yours?

AFM- just waiting around for AF to show her face so we can get going on this. We're going to the states for Christmas so if the cycle doesn't work we have to wait until January to try again. That seems so far away...


----------



## JaniceT

PCOSmomToOne,im so sorry they canceled your cycle :-( can they tell you when your next try would be?

TTCfurrever, when is your EC/ET? :-D I'm already so nervous! Also very pleased that I don't have to down reg. Phew!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Janice-I'm expecting my cycle to start on this coming Sunday/Monday. She said I will stim for about 10 days, then EC and a 3 dt. So I think EC will be around the end of the month (somewhere between the 29th-30th), and transfer 3 days after that. Is that beautiful baby in your siggy/profile a miracle of IVF/ICSI?

I spoke to my Doc today and he prescribed me the metformin, 850mg 2x per day. I took half a pill just now after dinner.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

JaniceT said:


> PCOSmomToOne,im so sorry they canceled your cycle :-( can they tell you when your next try would be?
> 
> TTCfurrever, when is your EC/ET? :-D I'm already so nervous! Also very pleased that I don't have to down reg. Phew!

My guess is 3 weeks after my period starts ... but who knows when my period will start. No cramps, no sore boobies.....nothing telling me that my period is on it's way.


----------



## sunshine314

PCOSMom - So sorry they canceled your cycle. But like everyone else said, your doctors know best adn hopefully they are waiting for the ideal conditions/circumstances. The waiting around is just SO FRUSTRATING. 

ttcforever - I haven't taken a pic of mine yet. I will probably do it tomorrow since DH is working late. Also, we are on pretty much the same cycle (just a few days off). My last day of BCP was today so I should start AF next Tues/Wed then I start stimming on day 2 of my cycle. The doctors said ER should be right at the end of this month or beginning of next month.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi I wanted to add I am scheduled for EC nov 7th!! We have appt with urologist to make sure bd genetic testing is good. I start injections 2 days after that if all is okay. So I will start injections oct 19th and continue for around 3 weeks until EC :) we are praying dh sample is adequate that day otherwise they will have to freeze my eggies and dh will have tese. We are hoping no tese because he had multiple surgeries as a kid so there is already scar tissue there. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever said:


> Janice-I'm expecting my cycle to start on this coming Sunday/Monday. She said I will stim for about 10 days, then EC and a 3 dt. So I think EC will be around the end of the month (somewhere between the 29th-30th), and transfer 3 days after that. Is that beautiful baby in your siggy/profile a miracle of IVF/ICSI?
> 
> I spoke to my Doc today and he prescribed me the metformin, 850mg 2x per day. I took half a pill just now after dinner.

Smart to do half a pill! I'm on the XR and am taking a full pill (500 mg). I am hoping to get to 100o mg in the next few weeks. And since you asked...I was up last night with horrible stomach cramps and diarrhea. I took my 2nd pill a few hours ago. Already not feeling good. :(

Oh and whoever said 19 scripts...it's actually 15 but whose counting?! :thumbup: That does include provera, 2 antibiotics for procedures, vicodin, BCP, etc.


----------



## ttcfurrever

ILuv- I don't know where I got 19 from, I think I added some of my meds to yours, LOL. I hope you feet better soon on the pills.


MoBaby- yay for dates :happydance:!! Good luck to the hubby at the urologist :thumbup:. Let us know how you get on when you start the meds. Will this be your first IVF?

Sunshine- Eek, we are totally IVF buddies!!! That is so cool. I don't know what I would do without you ladies and this site. I was foiled again last night on my picture taking mission. I'm gonna try today as soon as I get home, I'll probably post a pic here if nobody minds :blush:

PCOSmom- please keep us updated on what they are going to do. I have my fingers crossed for you hun. I want us to all be PUPO before Christmas!



I thought it would be nice to get to know eachother a little better. Feel free to share what you'd like to.

Me-31, PCOS, 1x ectopic after 1st round of clomid, other tube blocked
DH- 32, no poblems so far, semen analysis have been good
Currently in Spain until 2013, originally from the U.S.. We have 2 dogs- a beagle mix named Ginger 2 yrs, and a yorkie named Mambo 1 yr.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wanna_b, SophiBee, Princess, Mrs. CP, where have you all gone to? Any updates?


----------



## sunshine314

ttcfurrever...great idea to share some stuff about ourselves. I don't know what I would do without you ladies and this website either. It is my therapy. 

Just a little about me...
I am from the states (Florida), I am 29 and DH is 30. You can read my siggy for past ttc experiences...DH is all good. We have two furbabies...a cat (4 years old) and my sweet pup (1 year).


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Me-32, PCOS, 3 IUI's, 1 early miscarriage, waiting for FET 
DH- 36, borderline low sperm count
I am from Arizona in beautiful U.S. of A! We have 5 dogs (my mom passed away in 2008, so we promised her we would take care of her dogs) 1 chinchilla and 2 water turtles :) I also have one beautiful daughter (who turned 3 today) who was conceived after 6 years of trying through IUI.

Also....

Spoiler
:happydance:I STARTED MY PERIOD TODAY!!!! THAT WAS MUCH QUICKER THAN I EXPECTED:happydance:


----------



## JaniceT

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Me-32, PCOS, 3 IUI's, 1 early miscarriage, waiting for FET
> DH- 36, borderline low sperm count
> I am from Arizona in beautiful U.S. of A! We have 5 dogs (my mom passed away in 2008, so we promised her we would take care of her dogs) 1 chinchilla and 2 water turtles :) I also have one beautiful daughter (who turned 3 today) who was conceived after 6 years of trying through IUI.
> 
> Also....
> 
> Spoiler
> :happydance:I STARTED MY PERIOD TODAY!!!! THAT WAS MUCH QUICKER THAN I EXPECTED:happydance:

Congratulations!! Woohoo! I'm still waiting for my darn period LOL

I lived in Oklahoma for 5 years, miss it in a quirky way. It's been more than a decade and hope I'll visit again one day soon. All the best to your cycle!


----------



## JaniceT

ttcfurrever said:


> Janice-I'm expecting my cycle to start on this coming Sunday/Monday. She said I will stim for about 10 days, then EC and a 3 dt. So I think EC will be around the end of the month (somewhere between the 29th-30th), and transfer 3 days after that. Is that beautiful baby in your siggy/profile a miracle of IVF/ICSI?
> 
> I spoke to my Doc today and he prescribed me the metformin, 850mg 2x per day. I took half a pill just now after dinner.

That's good news you're on Metformin for your PCOS! All the best to your cycle  yes, that is my little baby but it's when he was around 4 months. He is a big baby now. At 6 months, he was the height and side of a 12 to 18 month old. LOL didn't expect an Asian baby to be large. I can't change my profile picture using the ipad or iphone. His latest picture :

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150313498527791&l=ce537a29f3


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

JaniceT said:


> His latest picture :
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150313498527791&l=ce537a29f3

SOOOO cute!


----------



## JaniceT

PCOSMomToOne said:


> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> His latest picture :
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150313498527791&l=ce537a29f3
> 
> SOOOO cute!Click to expand...

Thank you  He brings us so much happiness. It was really worth all the pain, struggles and difficulties of ICSI.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Me-31 Dh-34 I have PCOS and he has a varicocele. DD was conceived on 2nd cycle of injectables in 2001. DS was after 6 cycles of injectables, 2 IVF's and finally a FET. I m/c my 1st IVF baby.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Janice- He is adorable, what a handsome little man! You both look extremely happy in the pic, I love to see that. And, thank you for the best wishes, same to you!

Sunshine- is that where you got your name from? Sunshine state? What kind of puppy do you have?

PCOSmom- Happy belated birthday to your daughter :flower:. Wow, you have quite the troop of animals, that's awesome. I'm so glad AF came!!!!! Now you can get started again :happydance:

ILUvbabies- sorry about the mc hun :hugs:. How are you feeling today?


AFM- I started a LTTC journal to document my ramblings, and successfully posted a picture of my meds there. I'm supposed to be working on a paper, but I think I'll goof around here until 1pm and then get started on that. Plan to take a long walk with the furkids and hubs when he gets home from work. Any big plans this weekend?


----------



## MoBaby

ttcfurrever said:


> MoBaby- yay for dates :happydance:!! Good luck to the hubby at the urologist :thumbup:. Let us know how you get on when you start the meds. Will this be your first IVF?
> 
> .

Yep, 1st IVF.... DH has very very low count...... just found out friday that they are going to attempt to freeze a sample and also a fresh... We were told before that freezing a backup would not be helpful b/c the count is to low, but after all the drs communicated, we now can do a frozen sample and fresh sample!! :happydance: getting my lupron Monday to start wednesday and all the other meds tuesday :) Its moving fast!!!


----------



## JaniceT

Just a quick question. I had a colleague visit us from London. He said the NHS wait for ICSI is very long. How long on average is it?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever said:


> Janice- He is adorable, what a handsome little man! You both look extremely happy in the pic, I love to see that. And, thank you for the best wishes, same to you!
> 
> Sunshine- is that where you got your name from? Sunshine state? What kind of puppy do you have?
> 
> PCOSmom- Happy belated birthday to your daughter :flower:. Wow, you have quite the troop of animals, that's awesome. I'm so glad AF came!!!!! Now you can get started again :happydance:
> 
> ILUvbabies- sorry about the mc hun :hugs:. How are you feeling today?
> 
> 
> AFM- I started a LTTC journal to document my ramblings, and successfully posted a picture of my meds there. I'm supposed to be working on a paper, but I think I'll goof around here until 1pm and then get started on that. Plan to take a long walk with the furkids and hubs when he gets home from work. Any big plans this weekend?

Had a stomach ache for most of the day. The Glucophage I presume. It's better than it was but I am just ready for all to be over! LOL :winkwink:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Last provera was Friday. Af should be here either today or tomorrow I would think. I have to wait until a Sunday to start BCP's and then they will schedule my water sono. All meds have been ordered and are on their way!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Yay, things are moving right along for everyone!

MoBaby- that's great that you can do a fresh and frozen. I hope you don't even need to do the frozen cycle. You're starting!

Janice- I don't know anything about the NHS, hopefully one of the other ladies can chime in with that info.

ILuvbabies- hope the med is treating your stomach better today (I had a few trips to the toilet myself yesterday). Will you be injecting yourself or with you have DH do it? 


AFM- Feeling some cramps but no sign of AF just yet. I'm hoping it doesn't start until tomorrow because I still have to go and get my EKG. I totally forgot about it, but I should be able to get it tomorrow.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well :). I'm just waiting for AF to show her ugly face and I'm hoping to start ivf. I was really hoping to miraculously get pregnant this month to avoid the next emotional step. But that's okay .... I'm just hoping to be blessed next month :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wanna_b- good to see you back! I was wondering where you'd gone to. I'm sorry that you didn't get a natural bfp this month. I have my fingers crossed that your first round of IVF will be successful!


----------



## SophieBee

ttcfurrever said:


> Wanna_b, SophiBee, Princess, Mrs. CP, where have you all gone to? Any updates?

Hi ladies

Still here, but haven't had anything to update so have just been in lurk mode! Am off to the clinic again on Tuesday to have a follow-up scan so the FS can check my ovaries himself. They will also do a practice-run of the catheter insertion - they need to check that treatment I had for abnormal cells a few years ago won't have made this difficult. Fun times on Tuesday then!

If that all goes to plan then I should get my meds and have a bit more of an idea of key dates, but until then I'm just playing the waiting game... Will be back with an update when I have more news! Still hoping to get started on the bcp at the end of this month though - fingers crossed!


----------



## AliSun

Hey Ladies. AF arrived today and i am officially on my first (and hopefully only) cycle of IVF! I have been waiting a long time for this day. I am all of a sudden kinda scared and happy! So glad there are others starting IVF soon too!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Howdy girls!!!

Had my ultrasound today and everything looked PEACHY! 

FET is now moved to 11/4!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

AliSun said:


> Hey Ladies. AF arrived today and i am officially on my first (and hopefully only) cycle of IVF! I have been waiting a long time for this day. I am all of a sudden kinda scared and happy! So glad there are others starting IVF soon too!!

I totally understand your feelings. I guess we'll be on the same cycle.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ttcfurrever said:


> Wanna_b- good to see you back! I was wondering where you'd gone to. I'm sorry that you didn't get a natural bfp this month. I have my fingers crossed that your first round of IVF will be successful!

Hi ttcfurrever .... Hope your doing well. I've been here reading away. Mostly searching for info on the ivf process. Kinda scared. Have friends who did it 2x & weren't successful. Yet, good friends of mine did it 4 yrs ago & have beAutiful twins. Scared but excited. Just awaiting the witch:growlmad: I'm sure she's going to make her debut soon. 

How have you been???


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever said:


> Yay, things are moving right along for everyone!
> 
> MoBaby- that's great that you can do a fresh and frozen. I hope you don't even need to do the frozen cycle. You're starting!
> 
> Janice- I don't know anything about the NHS, hopefully one of the other ladies can chime in with that info.
> 
> ILuvbabies- hope the med is treating your stomach better today (I had a few trips to the toilet myself yesterday). Will you be injecting yourself or with you have DH do it?
> 
> 
> AFM- Feeling some cramps but no sign of AF just yet. I'm hoping it doesn't start until tomorrow because I still have to go and get my EKG. I totally forgot about it, but I should be able to get it tomorrow.

I totally inject myself except for the IM shots. No way can I reach behind and stab myself with a 2 inch needle. :dohh:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Howdy girls!!!
> 
> Had my ultrasound today and everything looked PEACHY!
> 
> FET is now moved to 11/4!

It is easy peasy!! Hope it goes well!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Spotting so af is on her way!! My clinic will only have you start BCP's on the Sunday after af so I have to wait another week to start those. Grrr... Then they will schedule my water sono. Fun times!! Hope to have my calendar then with dates of when we will do this! Also I am required to take an IVF class with dh. All new to me with that. I've done this twice before but with another clinic. I pretty much know what to expect. :)


----------



## sunshine314

I am spotting today so it looks like AF will come later today or tomorrow :) I will start stims on cycle day 2. Can't wait!

PCOSMom - Congrats on getting your FET date!! November 4th is just around the corner :) yay!!


----------



## AliSun

I start my BCP tomorrow after my day three blood work! I hope it all turns out ok!! I am sooo happy to FINALLY Be here!

Sunshine- I hope your AF comes...Im sure it will...You are starting stims on Day2? I think i am on BCP for a little while. I am unsure how long though? Good Luck!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wow, I've missed a lot!

Sunshine- looks like you are first up to bat my dear. 

Alisun- Hi! I see you have PCOS too, we have a little club going here.

ILuvbabies- hahaha, I'm dying picturing you trying to give yourself the IM shot. :haha:

Wanna_b- I've been good. A little upset stomach with my metformin, and still waiting for AF.

PCOSmom- That's great news, I'm so glad you have your date set to go, and it's soon :thumbup:. Will you have to take any meds since it's frozen? I don't know too much about that. 

Sophibee- I hope things move along quickly.

Sorry If I've missed anyone. I took today off of work and DH and I slept in and then did some running around town. It was nice being off when he was.


----------



## AliSun

TTCfurrever- We are PCOS buddies :) I hope you are enjoying your day off. I hope the weather is nice for you!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hi Ladies, sorry been so busy and only shooting lil updates here and there! 

Hope you are all doing well!!!

ttcfurrever--yes, there are a lot of meds that go along with FET cycles.

Here's my meds list with amounts and dates ... it makes my eyes cross :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0199.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MoBaby

DH genetic testing all clear!! No issues :) So we are still on tract!! I start Lupron Wednesday and then the other meds soon after that :) Excited!! I cant believe I may have a little bun (or two :) ) in my oven the 2nd week of November!!!!!
Ali: YIPPIE for starting meds :)


----------



## AliSun

Mobaby! Congrats to you on getting all started! Ill let you know how long im on BCP before we start the real meds...I dont think he will have me on them very long because he only does IVF four times a year and im pretty late in this cycle compared to the other ladies who are also...So maybe we will be close together!

Hello PCOSmomtoOne! Good Luck to you also!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby-How exciting!!!! I am so ready to be there too!! :)

ttcfurrever-If I could manage it, I probably would. I'm very independent. When my husband hits a vein, I seriously want to stab him with the shot afterwards!! LOL

PCOSMomtoOne-That's actually not much compared to a fresh cycle. I never had a print-out like that. How neat so you have it all in front of you!

AliSun-That's it?!?! How many surgeries does he do right in a row then??? 

Me-Af is here full force! I start BCP's next Sunday and then hopefully I will get my water sono and calendar. My meds should be here no later than Halloween. :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I did do stims before my retrieval but they wouldn't let me do a fresh transfer because my hormones were crazy.


----------



## Mrs C P

ttcfurrever said:


> Wanna_b, SophiBee, Princess, Mrs. CP, where have you all gone to? Any updates?

hello, I'm back!! its been crazy with work stuff but i've been dipping in and out reading how you are all getting on.

ttcfurrever - fx AF arrives soon so that you can crack on :) hope you are keeping well. :hugs:

Sophiebee, are you having your 'dry run' today? hope it goes well with no problems. 
Iluvbabies - yippee, you're ready to go!! how long will you be on BCP?

Alisun - great that you can get started now!

pcosmomtoone - fantastic news!!! 

JaniceT - yes its a nightmare on the NHS, it depends on the area but usually between 2 to 3 years waiting list, i dont even get a chance to go on the waiting list as im too old for my county, however if i moved about 50 miles, I'd get 3 free IVF on the NHS until I'm 40yrs - this country is crazy! Insurance doesnt cover it either, IVF is about £4-5k and then icsi on top is about £1k

sending lots of best wishes to EVERYONE on this thread.

afm, saw the FS yesterday and I'll be getting 300 gonal each day (maximum dose apparently as my AMH is a bit low = 11.2 so they want to really go for it) we're doing the short antagoistic protocal so no BCP, straight to stims. Im only on CD8 on this cycle so got a while to go yet til AF when i can then start the IVF cycle, DH is hoping to conceive naturally this cycle to save us a massive amount of money (wishful thinking me thinks :nope: )

The best news is that the clinic keeps success rates per age group, for mine, (Im 36yrs) its 45%!!! wooooo hooooo Im sooo excited about that!! I've got in my head that we're gonna have twins!! :happydance:


----------



## AliSun

Yeah he only does 4 maybe 6 a year. And i dont know how many he does in a row to be honest. He is an amazing dr though! Just did my day 3 this morning. Waiting now and started BCP.
PCOSmom-i hope that we wont have to froze but i guess there is no guarantee for any of this...You'd think giving a dr. 15k we could have a guarantee :)
Mrs. C.P.- My husband said the same thing! We are going to get pregnant last month because we had IVF all paid and scheduled. Of course the nurse said that the consult chairs we were sitting in had magic powers because a ton of couples sit in the chairs and than end up pregnant...So i told her i was stealing the chairs. But didnt work. You guys might be the lucky ones :) Btw grreat news on the success rate!


----------



## sunshine314

Just checking in really quick...AF came yesterday so I start stims today. Went in for my scan...I am on Lupron, menopur and folistim. Lupron at 20ml twice daily; folistim and menopur at 75 each in the morning; and at night it is 75 menopur and 150 folistim. 

Anyone else get start dates yet? 

Good luck to you ladies in the waiting game, I just went through that the past month...and it went by a lot faster than I was expecting!! HOpefully it is the same for you all :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hey all! Way to tired for personals tonight. 

Congrats to all those who af as visited....spotting myself right now so looks like it's finally coming.

Congrats to everyone who has started their meds :thumbup:

And, wow PCOSmom I had no idea so many meds were involved in a FET :dohh:


----------



## AliSun

Hey ladies. I got a positive vag culture for ureaplasma urealyticum. Which online doesnt say much about it. It says it can cause fertility issues...But other sites say there is no real evidence. Also says its not a STD but is transferred that way too. I am completely confused as to what the heck it is. Is it like a yeast infection? Am i blasting something extremely embarrassing on a website? God knows how long i have had this. And if this will effect me moving forward with IVF this month? I just got a letter in the mail saying it with two prescriptions for my husband and i. I feel like an idiot. I have no idea!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

I got some spotting & back pains. Af will most likely show her face. I was told to go for my scan tomorrow as I'm on a business trip thurs & fri. & clinic is closed on wkend. Getting worried that it's gonna be all messed up. :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMom2One-I've heard of that happening. :(

Mrs C P-Hopefully only this month although I have 6 refills...

AliSun-Never heard of it! Hope you get some answers!!

Me-The Glucophage has been giving me problems all day today. I thought the side effects were gone already. Silly me! Hoping to up it next week!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Allisun- UU is not an std, it is part of the normal flora (bacteria) that resides in genitalia. But, like all bacteria in that area if the PH there is off and the bacteria grows out of control, it can cause issues in both males and females. It can be passed between partners (like an std) because of it's location. I've seen a few women go into premature labor because of it. And, although I haven't seen someone miscarry because of it, there is that possibility. Don't worry, just take the medicine and you both will be fine :thumbup:

Wanna_b- don't worry hun, it will all work out :hugs:. Let us know when you get your scan.

Iluvbabies- sorry about your tummy, I'm having the same battle myself :haha:. How much are you on? My full dose will be 1700mg/day, right now I'm doing 850mg/day. PCOS sucks :wacko:.

MrsCP- Those are excellent rates, I bet you are excited :happydance:. Ooh twins, wouldn't mind that myself!

Mobaby- glad the tests came back clear. Good luck with the jabs!


AFM- the witch is here in full swing, yipeeeee. Just waiting for an email back from my FS to see what day to go in so I can get the scan and start my meds.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I wanted to stop in and say 

https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gifHAPPY WEDNESDAY EVERYBODY!!!https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gif

"I can do all things through Christ which strengthens me." - Philippians 4:13


----------



## ttcfurrever

^^^Needed that! How are you doing?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ttcfurrever said:


> ^^^Needed that! How are you doing?

Doing good!!! :thumbup:

How about yourself??


----------



## ttcfurrever

The usual AF bitchiness and pains. DH is hiding from me, haha.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ttcfurrever said:


> The usual AF bitchiness and pains. DH is hiding from me, haha.

Lol. The least they can do is put up with us :lol: 

Went in for my scan. Had 5 vials of blood taken out. Flow just starting & dr wants me on bc starting day 3. Next week I have to have ivf consultation which as mentioned, is going to cost us $400. 

How's everyone else doing???


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever-500 mg working my way up to 1000 mg. 

Me-Got another box of meds today! It's insane how many needles and vials are in my bedroom. I could open my own pharmacy!! LOL


----------



## AliSun

Thanks for the info TTCfurrever! 
Ilovebabies-Good for you getting your drugs! I cant wait to get to that point!

I got my Day 3 results back today (after my Saline Sonogram) 
E2-74.1
LH-25.8
FSH-8.1

So i guess it doesnt stop me from moving forward but still not sure what the heck it means :) My DH 2nd SA came back today and it was WAY better than the first one. Dr. Said that they dont usually have such a drastic difference..So now my husband is all happy and i am kinda worried he is going to get all confident and stop IVF this month cause "He can get the job done" I guess we will have "the talk" tonight! UGH!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wanna_b- LOL, I guess you're right. All these injections, pokes and prods we take they can at least endure the pms part.

ILuvbabies- I feel for all the people down regging. You must look like you're running a pharmacy.

Alisun- haha, that made me laugh. DH's always swear they have super spermies :spermy:


PCosMom, JaniceT, Sophiebee, Mobaby, and anyone I forgot hope you're all doing well!

AFM- went to the fs today and had my baseline scan. I start stimming on Saturday!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I just picked up the remainder of my meds ... estrogen cream, more Lupron, Prednisone and some more Folgard. SHOCKINGLY all for FREE! I've definitely met my out of pocket expenses for prescriptions. Too bad it took spend $5000-$7000 in meds first! Argh.

Had more bloodwork today -- to check estrogen levels. I'm not sure if they are suppose to call me with the results or I just go with No news is Good news?

Hope everyone is doing well!!! I know injections suck, but boy I am NOT looking forward to the PIO ones coming up in 10 days .... scary!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSmom2one-Awesome they are free!! None of my meds are covered!

ttcfurrever-Yea!!! You are finally moving!! :)

AliSun-Not sure what those numbers mean. LOL on dh getting all confident. Mine had 1 good one out of about a dozen and I still swear there HAD to have been an error. ;)


----------



## JaniceT

Is anyone on Metformin? In my last cycle I was on 100mg slow release without any side effects. Now I'm on 500 mg x 2 per day and hate it. Nausea, head feeling disconnected, bloating, tired, could go on and on. Didn't know the stupid pill could cause so much misery!


----------



## rosababy

Hi ladies. I just found out my first round was unsuccessful :sad2: so I'm starting a new round as soon as I get af. Can I join you? (I seem some familiar faces in here) :hi:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSmom2one-Awesome they are free!! None of my meds are covered!

My insurance usually covers nothing, but I'm assuming I have met the maximum out of pocket for prescriptions. 

In medical/fertility I have spent about $35,000 of my own money.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies .... Day 2 today. Tomorrow I have to start bcp & I'm assuming I have to go in for a follicle scan. My clinic is now closed on weekends so i'll have to wait until Monday. I'm getting excited. :)


----------



## MoBaby

I started Lupron this week, last BCP tonight! The shots are not so bad. There are sooo many more meds I have to start!! I am getting excited :) I have a scan oct 27 before I start another med (menopur) and there is another but I cant remember. Alisun: My DH second sa was wayyyyy better than the first (And then the 3rd was the same as the second!)Thats awesome for you! 
We went ahead and froze a sample for backup (lab processed a small amount and said all looked good after thaw!!) So now just more meds for me, scans, meds, scans, shots lol... then hopefully egg retrevial nov 7th-9th!


----------



## JamerC77

Just got all my meds yesterday!
I take my 10 tabs of letrozole tomorrow :) 


Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

JamerC77 said:


> Just got all my meds yesterday!
> I take my 10 tabs of letrozole tomorrow :)
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Same to you JamerC77. :). Are you doing ivf?


----------



## JamerC77

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> JamerC77 said:
> 
> 
> Just got all my meds yesterday!
> I take my 10 tabs of letrozole tomorrow :)
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Same to you JamerC77. :). Are you doing ivf?Click to expand...


Yes! I am on a minimal stimulation plan, I ovulate but I only have one shoddy tube left. I start injectable meds on October 27th.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby-How exciting!!!!

JamerC77-Good luck to you!!

Me-Af is finally wrapping up. Gonna call Monday and schedule my water sono. Getting close! :)

Wannabeamom-I start BCP's Sunday! We are close in cycle. :)


----------



## SophieBee

Hi ladies

Sorry to go quiet again - I've been having a bit of a sulk. I had my scan and dummy insertion on Tuesday. All fine, although the dummy insertion was mega uncomfortable as they had to keep fiddling around with the speculum to get the catheter through - the only thing that kept me going was the thought that the next time I do this, there'll be an embryo on that catheter...

So yes, all fine, but then the FS ran off to his next appointment before I could talk to him about next steps. I'm due to start AF in just over a week and I was sure that I'd have all my meds and appointments and dates and everything sorted by now - instead I'm still in limbo wondering what the hell is going on! Bah. Anyway, have stopped sulking and will be calling the clinic tomorrow to see if they can fax the prescriptions over to my GP surgery. I know they have the prescriptions ready, it's just a matter of being able to get my hands on them!

Hope everyone is doing well. It's so encouraging to read of all the progress happening just in the past couple of weeks.

Mrs C P - I wish I was at your clinic! I'm also 36 and would love numbers like that!! My clinic doesn't break it down by age unfortunately, so we just have to go with the flow and see what happens... I'm also going to be on 300 gonal when I get started, but going on the long protocol. If I can get things moving then I should be starting the BCP next week - hope I don't have to delay for another month :nope:

Congrats to everyone who got their meds and are getting starting - keep your fingers crossed that I'll be joining you soon!!


----------



## JamerC77

SophieBee said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry to go quiet again - I've been having a bit of a sulk. I had my scan and dummy insertion on Tuesday. All fine, although the dummy insertion was mega uncomfortable as they had to keep fiddling around with the speculum to get the catheter through - the only thing that kept me going was the thought that the next time I do this, there'll be an embryo on that catheter...
> 
> So yes, all fine, but then the FS ran off to his next appointment before I could talk to him about next steps. I'm due to start AF in just over a week and I was sure that I'd have all my meds and appointments and dates and everything sorted by now - instead I'm still in limbo wondering what the hell is going on! Bah. Anyway, have stopped sulking and will be calling the clinic tomorrow to see if they can fax the prescriptions over to my GP surgery. I know they have the prescriptions ready, it's just a matter of being able to get my hands on them!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. It's so encouraging to read of all the progress happening just in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Mrs C P - I wish I was at your clinic! I'm also 36 and would love numbers like that!! My clinic doesn't break it down by age unfortunately, so we just have to go with the flow and see what happens... I'm also going to be on 300 gonal when I get started, but going on the long protocol. If I can get things moving then I should be starting the BCP next week - hope I don't have to delay for another month :nope:
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their meds and are getting starting - keep your fingers crossed that I'll be joining you soon!!

Good luck to you! My mock (dummy) transfer was awful too - the nurse leaned down close to my face and asked if I was comfortable .... I laughed and said uhm... NO!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hey everyone!

Had my first dose of Gonal F last night, I'm on 150. We were at a party at the neighbor's and I had to duck out to come home and get it done. It didn't hurt at all, thank goodness! The needle is really small. I have a repeat scan with my doctor on Tuesday. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JamerC77 said:


> SophieBee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry to go quiet again - I've been having a bit of a sulk. I had my scan and dummy insertion on Tuesday. All fine, although the dummy insertion was mega uncomfortable as they had to keep fiddling around with the speculum to get the catheter through - the only thing that kept me going was the thought that the next time I do this, there'll be an embryo on that catheter...
> 
> So yes, all fine, but then the FS ran off to his next appointment before I could talk to him about next steps. I'm due to start AF in just over a week and I was sure that I'd have all my meds and appointments and dates and everything sorted by now - instead I'm still in limbo wondering what the hell is going on! Bah. Anyway, have stopped sulking and will be calling the clinic tomorrow to see if they can fax the prescriptions over to my GP surgery. I know they have the prescriptions ready, it's just a matter of being able to get my hands on them!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. It's so encouraging to read of all the progress happening just in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Mrs C P - I wish I was at your clinic! I'm also 36 and would love numbers like that!! My clinic doesn't break it down by age unfortunately, so we just have to go with the flow and see what happens... I'm also going to be on 300 gonal when I get started, but going on the long protocol. If I can get things moving then I should be starting the BCP next week - hope I don't have to delay for another month :nope:
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their meds and are getting starting - keep your fingers crossed that I'll be joining you soon!!
> 
> Good luck to you! My mock (dummy) transfer was awful too - the nurse leaned down close to my face and asked if I was comfortable .... I laughed and said uhm... NO!Click to expand...

Crap I totally forgot about the mock transfer!!! Something else I will need the cash for...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Had my first dose of Gonal F last night, I'm on 150. We were at a party at the neighbor's and I had to duck out to come home and get it done. It didn't hurt at all, thank goodness! The needle is really small. I have a repeat scan with my doctor on Tuesday. I hope everyone is doing well!

It usually is super easy to do! I should be starting Lupron soon I think. The paperwork says it's IM. Yikes!!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

JaniceT said:


> Is anyone on Metformin? In my last cycle I was on 100mg slow release without any side effects. Now I'm on 500 mg x 2 per day and hate it. Nausea, head feeling disconnected, bloating, tired, could go on and on. Didn't know the stupid pill could cause so much misery!

Hey Janice. I'm taking the 850mg regular tabs. I'm still doing 1/2 tab twice per day, but tomorrow I'll try a whole one in the morning and see how that goes. I'm supposed to be on 850mg twice per day, but you know how the stomach issues go :nope:


----------



## ttcfurrever

JamerC77 said:


> Just got all my meds yesterday!
> I take my 10 tabs of letrozole tomorrow :)
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Hi JamerC! Looks like we'll be doing ER around the same time:thumbup:. I hope everything is going well.



rosababy said:


> Hi ladies. I just found out my first round was unsuccessful :sad2: so I'm starting a new round as soon as I get af. Can I join you? (I seem some familiar faces in here) :hi:

Hi Rosa, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:. I was following the other thread and was crossing my fingers for you. Of course you can join us!


----------



## sunshine314

Sounds like things are getting going for a lot of you ladies!! GOod luck this week to everyone :)

I had my first scan on Saturday...it went MUCh better than last time (last time they canceled my cycle at the 4 day scan) but it still didn't go great. I had 9 follies with the biggest one only being 8mm...and my E2 levels were only 78. I researched on Dr. Google (why do I do that to myself???) and found 78 is pretty low. My doctor/nurse didn't seem concerned and I am hoping I am just a slow responder. My next scan is tomorrow...so hopefully that goes better.


----------



## JaniceT

ttcfurrever said:


> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on Metformin? In my last cycle I was on 100mg slow release without any side effects. Now I'm on 500 mg x 2 per day and hate it. Nausea, head feeling disconnected, bloating, tired, could go on and on. Didn't know the stupid pill could cause so much misery!
> 
> Hey Janice. I'm taking the 850mg regular tabs. I'm still doing 1/2 tab twice per day, but tomorrow I'll try a whole one in the morning and see how that goes. I'm supposed to be on 850mg twice per day, but you know how the stomach issues go :nope:Click to expand...

Hi, i just checked my pills, it's actually 850mg x 2. No wonder I feel whoozie :-(. It's been 2 weeks and I've got to take it until around the 3 rd of nov. Definitely didn't have any side effects last time with the slow release. Now it's hitting me harder. Or maybe age is doing a number on me.


----------



## SophieBee

Just a quick update from me - my meds are coming on Friday! :happydance:

I decided to give the clinic a call to see what was happening and they realised that the prescriptions had been filed away :dohh: so just as well I checked really. Anyway, will get everything couriered to me on Friday and will start the BCP as soon as I hit CD1 of the next cycle (prob Monday next week). Also got a nurse consultation booked for 10 November, so will get an idea of dates for EC and other things then - although they did say that I won't have EC before Christmas.

Hooray! I'm now just days away from officially starting IVF :happydance:


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone, I am due to start my first ivf cycle around nov 1st or 2nd nov. (when period starts). I have been ttc for almost 3 years. Would love to join in as it would be nice to have other to talk to. I am really nervous and excited but also think that nobody around me understands.


----------



## JamerC77

I am on 3 - 500mg Metformin tabs a night, blah! I can not wait to be done with them.

Took my 10 femera tabs last night ... let the fun begin.

Katie1981 - Good luck, it is so exciting!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Got the rest of my meds today! Wahoo!! Still need to schedule the water sono since the day got away with me. Grrr... I can't wait to get this show on the road! Oh and to all struggling with the Metformin...count me in! I'm supposed to be doing 1,000 mg at night of the XR and am still at 500 and getting diarrhea multiple times a day still. It's the worst of all the meds I swear!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

katie1981 said:


> Hey everyone, I am due to start my first ivf cycle around nov 1st or 2nd nov. (when period starts). I have been ttc for almost 3 years. Would love to join in as it would be nice to have other to talk to. I am really nervous and excited but also think that nobody around me understands.


Welcome and good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcfurrever

JaniceT said:


> ttcfurrever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on Metformin? In my last cycle I was on 100mg slow release without any side effects. Now I'm on 500 mg x 2 per day and hate it. Nausea, head feeling disconnected, bloating, tired, could go on and on. Didn't know the stupid pill could cause so much misery!
> 
> Hey Janice. I'm taking the 850mg regular tabs. I'm still doing 1/2 tab twice per day, but tomorrow I'll try a whole one in the morning and see how that goes. I'm supposed to be on 850mg twice per day, but you know how the stomach issues go :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, i just checked my pills, it's actually 850mg x 2. No wonder I feel whoozie :-(. It's been 2 weeks and I've got to take it until around the 3 rd of nov. Definitely didn't have any side effects last time with the slow release. Now it's hitting me harder. Or maybe age is doing a number on me.Click to expand...

JaniceT- I've found in the past that the ER is much easier on my tummy. This is what they had at the time though, and I didn't want to wait. I managed to take a whole pill this morning, and I'll take another one tonight. I did have to use the facilities, but it wasn't too bad. How are you feeling today?

Sophiebee- Yay for meds :happydance:. 

Katie- Hi, and welcome!

Jamer- 3 at a time? That must kill your stomach, you poor thing :nope:. How does femara work? Will you have to take anymore during the cycle?

ILuvbabies- I hear ya! Running to the bathroom is bad enough, when I pass gas my hubby leaves the room :shrug: :haha::haha:


AFM- Just having some lunch at work after coming back from my scan. Things are looking good so far. My lining is 7mm, I have 5 adequate sized follicles on the right side, and 7 adequate ones on the left. There are a few smaller ones, but I don't know if they will catch up. She said I'll stim for about 6 or 7 more days, but I have a repeat scan in 3 days (Friday).:happydance:


----------



## sunshine314

Katie - Welcome!! 

TTCfurever - Glad your scan went good! We may be on the exact same schedule for ER!

Just had my second scan...I had 10 follies on the right (largest at 10.5) and 9 on the left (largest at 12.5). This is day 7 of stims so you can see I am a SLOW responder. I find out this afternoon what my E2 levels are but with such small follies I am guessing it will be somewhere in the 100s. Will probably stim for 5 more days.


----------



## JaniceT

TTCFURREVER, feeling tired today as usual but slowly getting used to the medication. I'm a little concerned since my boob is discharging a sticky brown liquid with my tiny amounts of breast milk. Don't know if it's caused by the birth control pills or Metformin :-(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sunshine314 said:


> Katie - Welcome!!
> 
> TTCfurever - Glad your scan went good! We may be on the exact same schedule for ER!
> 
> Just had my second scan...I had 10 follies on the right (largest at 10.5) and 9 on the left (largest at 12.5). This is day 7 of stims so you can see I am a SLOW responder. I find out this afternoon what my E2 levels are but with such small follies I am guessing it will be somewhere in the 100s. Will probably stim for 5 more days.

You may be a slow responder ... but you got a TON of follies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm getting jealous of you girls who are stimming! Water sono is scheduled for next Wednesday and I just better get my calendar then. I'm ready to do this! I don't want to be down for Christmas. :(


----------



## ttcfurrever

JaniceT said:


> TTCFURREVER, feeling tired today as usual but slowly getting used to the medication. I'm a little concerned since my boob is discharging a sticky brown liquid with my tiny amounts of breast milk. Don't know if it's caused by the birth control pills or Metformin :-(

Have you spoken to your doctor about it? Hope you feel better today.

I typed out personals to everyone else, but the website ate it :shrug:. I hope everyone is doing well. Day 5 of stims for me. Oh, and I got my fertility bracelet from the fertile garden. I love it.


----------



## JamerC77

Got my scan done this morning! 6-7 follies on each side! One was at 12mm already, the 10 tabs of Femera really woke those ovaries up... yeah!

So I am starting my Gonal F/HCG injections tonight :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

JamerC77 said:


> Got my scan done this morning! 6-7 follies on each side! One was at 12mm already, the 10 tabs of Femera really woke those ovaries up... yeah!
> 
> So I am starting my Gonal F/HCG injections tonight :)

Wow you're a better responder than I am!!! Now I'm jealous ... 
10 tabs of Femara gives me 1 follie. BUT, then again, 10 tabs of Femara in combination with 150iu's of Follistim (4 times) gave me 30 follicles! Crazy how drugs work eh?!


----------



## JamerC77

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I'm getting jealous of you girls who are stimming! Water sono is scheduled for next Wednesday and I just better get my calendar then. I'm ready to do this! I don't want to be down for Christmas. :(

Good luck! That full bladder and saline ultrasound was fun fun fun! But you will feel so much better having a piece of mind that you are good to go!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Called the office and got more info thankfully! So my mock transfer is done at the same time as the water sono. So glad I know because I will need $110 that day to pay for it. I will start Lupron November 9th and have a baseline u/s on the 12th and then starts stims the 17th. Retrieval should be the week of the 28th. I feel so much better knowing this now!!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JamerC77 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting jealous of you girls who are stimming! Water sono is scheduled for next Wednesday and I just better get my calendar then. I'm ready to do this! I don't want to be down for Christmas. :(
> 
> Good luck! That full bladder and saline ultrasound was fun fun fun! But you will feel so much better having a piece of mind that you are good to go!Click to expand...


Full bladder?? I was not told this but who knows at this point. LOL I usually always have to pee so shouldn't be a problem. :blush:


----------



## JamerC77

ILuvBabies200 said:


> JamerC77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting jealous of you girls who are stimming! Water sono is scheduled for next Wednesday and I just better get my calendar then. I'm ready to do this! I don't want to be down for Christmas. :(
> 
> Good luck! That full bladder and saline ultrasound was fun fun fun! But you will feel so much better having a piece of mind that you are good to go!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Full bladder?? I was not told this but who knows at this point. LOL I usually always have to pee so shouldn't be a problem. :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah, double check with them, I had my mock transfer at the same time and I had to have a painfully full bladder.


----------



## JamerC77

PCOSMomToOne said:


> JamerC77 said:
> 
> 
> Got my scan done this morning! 6-7 follies on each side! One was at 12mm already, the 10 tabs of Femera really woke those ovaries up... yeah!
> 
> So I am starting my Gonal F/HCG injections tonight :)
> 
> Wow you're a better responder than I am!!! Now I'm jealous ...
> 10 tabs of Femara gives me 1 follie. BUT, then again, 10 tabs of Femara in combination with 150iu's of Follistim (4 times) gave me 30 follicles! Crazy how drugs work eh?!Click to expand...


30 !!! - Oh my Goodness!!!!!


----------



## sunshine314

I was told that when I go in for transfer I must have a very full bladder too. Makes me uncomfortable just thinking about it...I hate the feeling of having to pee :)

I had b/w and u/s today (day 9 of stims)...it went really well. I had 21 follies, the biggest being around 15 and a bunch around size 11. My E2 level was 1068. I go back in tomorrow morning for u/s and b/w and the nurse thinks I will trigger Saturday night and have my ER on Monday (Halloween!).


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

You know what worries me about the full bladder ... I really just want to lay down and relax after the transfer. BUT I won't be able to because I will most likely be runnnnnning to the bathroom.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> You know what worries me about the full bladder ... I really just want to lay down and relax after the transfer. BUT I won't be able to because I will most likely be runnnnnning to the bathroom.

I hear you! I remember thinking 15 more minutes...10 more minutes...of course it was painful!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine314 said:


> *I was told that when I go in for transfer I must have a very full bladder too. * Makes me uncomfortable just thinking about it...I hate the feeling of having to pee :)
> 
> I had b/w and u/s today (day 9 of stims)...it went really well. I had 21 follies, the biggest being around 15 and a bunch around size 11. My E2 level was 1068. I go back in tomorrow morning for u/s and b/w and the nurse thinks I will trigger Saturday night and have my ER on Monday (Halloween!).

I absolutely will for the transfer too. This is just a mock transfer where they basically just put a catheter up there to check the anatomy.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hey gals! Just a quick one today, I feel awful.

Tonight will be #7 of stims. Went to the doc and my follicles are measuring 9-12mm. I take my last shot of Gonal F tonight with 1 vial of Menopur. Then 3 vials of Menopur and 1 shot of centrotide on Saturday and Sunday. I go in on Monday morning for what should be the final scan. She told me that Wednesday should be ER, but will know for sure on Monday. 

I feel like crap today, I have a headache that will not go away and I'm starting to get bloated. Still downing my water though. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## ttcfurrever

I know I said a quick one, but WOOHOO Sunshine, you're gonna be our first ER!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JamerC77

Went in for my scan this morning....
My lead follies are at 18mm!!! I trigger tonight! And the ER is on Sunday!!!

I am freakin out! I have about 8 that are going to be mature....


How is everybody feeling today??


----------



## SophieBee

Hey ladies!

WOW! So we have Jamer on Sunday, Sunshine on Monday and ttcfurrever on Wednesday - how exciting! Hoping that plenty of lovely healthy eggs are collected for you all :dust:

ttcfurrever - sorry to hear you're feeling lousy. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

ILuvBabies - just to say that I had to have a full bladder for my mock transfer, even though it was a practice run. The doc said he wanted conditions to be as near to the real thing as possible. Don't know if it will be the same for you, obviously, but just to warn you in case!

Hope everyone else is doing OK...

My meds arrived today which has obviously made me very happy :happydance: although my mind is completely blown with them all. Thankfully we have a nurse consultation on 10th Nov, so we'll get it all explained to us then. All I have to do for now is start taking the BCP on CD1 - so just waiting for that really. It's really starting!

Take care ladies x


----------



## sunshine314

PCOS Mom - SO FUNNY you said that about relaxing after the transfer. I had the exact same fear to my DH last night. All I will be doing is counting down the minutes until I can pee. haha

Jamer - Congrats on triggering tonight!! Can't wait to hear how your ER goes!

ttcfurever - We are just about on the same schedule still (see below). So sorry you aren't feeling so hot. I have been feeling OK...just bloated and REALLY tired. Can't wait till these stims are done with :)

As for me, I had another scan this morning. All is looking well...but still slow and steady which is good. I have 21 follies, the biggest being 17 with a load of them around 13. They lowered my meds to only 75 folistim at night (I was on 150) and I am going in on Sunday for my last scan and will probably trigger on Sunday night and have ER on Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

So what's everyone's protocol for ET???

How many days after ER will your ET be??? 

Looks like A LOT of us will be testing around the same time!!!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Ladies, this place is getting exciting. I wish us all soooo much luck!!! I'm done one week of bcp. I'm assuming I'm going to have another period?? I was hoping to go right into ivf. I'm so confused lol


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Ladies, this place is getting exciting. I wish us all soooo much luck!!! I'm done one week of bcp. I'm assuming I'm going to have another period?? I was hoping to go right into ivf. I'm so confused lol

I was on birth control pills for about 24 days and was taking Lupron for about 7 days while still taking the pill ... I discontinued the pill but continued taking Lupron. I did get my period about 5 days after my last pill. Although the Lupron made the bleed very light (unlike my usual flow).


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> So what's everyone's protocol for ET???
> 
> How many days after ER will your ET be???
> 
> Looks like A LOT of us will be testing around the same time!!!!!

My new RE only does blast transfers so that is what we are looking at. DS was a blast so I have faith in that but I also know not many survive that long in a lab.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

How exciting everyone is getting so close! Can't wait to join you all! I am gonna be so bloated at Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone, got all my meds yesterday. Just waiting to get my period on tuesday and then im ready to start on the stim. Dont know what to expect but very excited. How is everyone doing.


----------



## JamerC77

I had a short period after BC's too. I am getting so nervous/excited, been trying to eat lots of protein...but my eggs tasted nasty this morning.... thinking it is all the HCG. No food or drink after midnight tonight - I am to arrive at the surgery center at 6am :thumbup:

Not sure if we will be a day 3 or 5 transfer, they monitor daily and call me so just depends on how my little eggies look on day 2.

I can't believe we bought twice as much Gonal F as we needed...I guess they were just trying to make sure I had enough since this is my first round.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good Luck JamerC77!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

JamerC77 said:


> I had a short period after BC's too. I am getting so nervous/excited, been trying to eat lots of protein...but my eggs tasted nasty this morning.... thinking it is all the HCG. No food or drink after midnight tonight - I am to arrive at the surgery center at 6am :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure if we will be a day 3 or 5 transfer, they monitor daily and call me so just depends on how my little eggies look on day 2.
> 
> I can't believe we bought twice as much Gonal F as we needed...I guess they were just trying to make sure I had enough since this is my first round.

Good luck!!! Let us know how it went. :).


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

YYYYYEEHAAAWWWW https://yoursmiles.org/msmile/fun/m0135.gif

My ultrasound went GREAT today ... uterus lining was 11.48mm!! It is now SET IN STONE ... FET is 11/4 @12:30pm!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> YYYYYEEHAAAWWWW https://yoursmiles.org/msmile/fun/m0135.gif
> 
> My ultrasound went GREAT today ... uterus lining was 11.48mm!! It is now SET IN STONE ... FET is 11/4 @12:30pm!!!!!!

Awesome news!!! How many are they transferring??


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JamerC77 said:


> I had a short period after BC's too. I am getting so nervous/excited, been trying to eat lots of protein...but my eggs tasted nasty this morning.... thinking it is all the HCG. No food or drink after midnight tonight - I am to arrive at the surgery center at 6am :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure if we will be a day 3 or 5 transfer, they monitor daily and call me so just depends on how my little eggies look on day 2.
> 
> I can't believe we bought twice as much Gonal F as we needed...I guess they were just trying to make sure I had enough since this is my first round.

Good luck in the morning!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Okay I have a question... What does everyone do for sedation during the retrieval?? I had twilight with my first 2 IVF's where I didn't feel anything and was in and out. It went well both times. The new clinic I am at does full sedation. I am really anxious about it. I had a D&C back in 2008 and I just didn't do well being totally out. Now I am nervous for the retrieval.


----------



## ttcfurrever

ILuvbabies- They are doing twilight for me. If you have concerns tell them and see if they'll do twilight.

PCOSmom- That's awesome!

Jamer- I hope everything is going well. Rest up afterwards :thumbup:

AFM- started the menopur, and wow does it sting. I now miss the Gonal :haha:. Last night was my first dose of orgalutran (thought it was centrotide) and that was fine. I'm not too uncomfortable, I guess because I'm used to huge cysts :shrug:. Have a good rest of the weekend everyone!


----------



## sunshine314

Good luck this morning Jamer! Hope it goes well :) 

PCOSMom - Congrats on getting a date for your FET!! So exciting :)

Iluv - I am going to be fully sedated too. I don't mind that though since it doesn't bother me too much (then again, I have only been fully sedated twice in my life).


----------



## JaniceT

Wow ladies, good luck with your Stims, EC and ET!! Sticky Dust to all of you!


----------



## JamerC77

Thanks for the well wishes!!

Went well, really fast - the twilight felt like the greatest nap EVER. I have slight cramps and tiny bit of bleeding, but overall am feeling great... waiting for the call to tell me how many eggs they got .... biting my nails!


----------



## ttcfurrever

JamerC- So glad to hear that it went well. Praying for lots of eggs for you too dear! How many will you transfer? OMG, you're gonna be pupo soon :happydance::happydance::dust::dust:


Katie- What meds will you be on? 


AFM- I take back what I wrote earlier. I'm now terribly bloated and uncomfy :dohh:. I also seem to be having an abundance of ewcm, and REALLY want to :sex:, but was advised against :blush:. That sucks because I know I'll be scared to during the 2ww as well. Guess I'll have to sneak it in between ER and ET :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> YYYYYEEHAAAWWWW https://yoursmiles.org/msmile/fun/m0135.gif
> 
> My ultrasound went GREAT today ... uterus lining was 11.48mm!! It is now SET IN STONE ... FET is 11/4 @12:30pm!!!!!!
> 
> Awesome news!!! How many are they transferring??Click to expand...

Haven't fully decided yet ... either 2 or 3 :)


----------



## JamerC77

well I feel like taking a 5 day nap :(
Only 3 eggs retrieved .... feeling so negative right now.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

JamerC77 said:


> well I feel like taking a 5 day nap :(
> Only 3 eggs retrieved .... feeling so negative right now.

Don't feel down :flower:

If they are 3 GREAT eggs ... then that's all you will need!!!! 

Take care!!! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:happydance:I did my first PIO injection ALL BY MYSELF!!!!!:happydance:

It was so crazy cuz my hands were shaking, but I sunk that huge needle right into my thigh/butt no problem!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> :happydance:I did my first PIO injection ALL BY MYSELF!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> It was so crazy cuz my hands were shaking, but I sunk that huge needle right into my thigh/butt no problem!!

Wow your good! That's the part I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:I did my first PIO injection ALL BY MYSELF!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> It was so crazy cuz my hands were shaking, but I sunk that huge needle right into my thigh/butt no problem!!
> 
> Wow your good! That's the part I'm not looking forward to.Click to expand...

I even video taped myself LOL .... I "may" have dropped a few curse words ... thank goodness the audio didn't work! :winkwink:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JamerC-I am so sorry hon! :(

PCOSMomToONe-How in the heck did you it?!?! I would much rather do it myself than yell at dh. Those shots hurt like hell! Hahaha on cursing!!!

Me-Doubled my Glucophage tonight. I'm still having side effects from the 1 pill so I'm sure 2 is gonna be no fun at all. Water sono and mock transfer is Wednesday! Also will get my calendar! Wahoo!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever said:


> ILuvbabies- They are doing twilight for me. If you have concerns tell them and see if they'll do twilight.
> 
> PCOSmom- That's awesome!
> 
> Jamer- I hope everything is going well. Rest up afterwards :thumbup:
> 
> AFM- started the menopur, and wow does it sting. I now miss the Gonal :haha:. Last night was my first dose of orgalutran (thought it was centrotide) and that was fine. I'm not too uncomfortable, I guess because I'm used to huge cysts :shrug:. Have a good rest of the weekend everyone!

I'm gonna ask and see. They mentioned full sedation so not sure they will do anything else.


----------



## JamerC77

2 Eggs fertilized! Waiting for the call back from my coordinator to see if we will have a 3 or 5 day transfer...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSMomToONe-How in the heck did you it?!?! I would much rather do it myself than yell at dh. Those shots hurt like hell! Hahaha on cursing!!!
> 
> Me-Doubled my Glucophage tonight. I'm still having side effects from the 1 pill so I'm sure 2 is gonna be no fun at all. Water sono and mock transfer is Wednesday! Also will get my calendar! Wahoo!!!

It wasn't too difficult actually. I did my 2nd one this morning in the opposite hip ... I am SHOCKED at how easy it is! It's pretty painLESS too! I wish I didn't worry so much over it, because it's not worth the worry! This is coming from a girl who HATES needles and used to pass out everytime I got a shot. 


Good luck with your appts girly! :)


----------



## JamerC77

PCOSMomToOne said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToONe-How in the heck did you it?!?! I would much rather do it myself than yell at dh. Those shots hurt like hell! Hahaha on cursing!!!
> 
> Me-Doubled my Glucophage tonight. I'm still having side effects from the 1 pill so I'm sure 2 is gonna be no fun at all. Water sono and mock transfer is Wednesday! Also will get my calendar! Wahoo!!!
> 
> It wasn't too difficult actually. I did my 2nd one this morning in the opposite hip ... I am SHOCKED at how easy it is! It's pretty painLESS too! I wish I didn't worry so much over it, because it's not worth the worry! This is coming from a girl who HATES needles and used to pass out everytime I got a shot.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your appts girly! :)Click to expand...


Yeah! I am getting excited for you!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

JamerC77 said:


> 2 Eggs fertilized! Waiting for the call back from my coordinator to see if we will have a 3 or 5 day transfer...

Sounds like twins to me :baby::baby:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Jamer- Yay, 2 embies ready to go :happydance:!! I bet they are dividing nicely right now :thumbup:

PcosMom- way to go on the PIO shots. You're going to be PUPO in 4 days :happydance:

ILuvbabies- did you get to ask them yet? If they will only do full maybe you can get a small dose of valium for the nerves? I'm getting versed, fentanyl, and a small dose of propofol. 

Wanna_b- how are things going with you?

Sunshine, Janice, Katie, how is everyone doing?



AFM- Went to the RE today and I have 12 follicles measuring 15-19.5mm, most of them at 17mm:happydance: I trigger tonight at 10:30 and egg retrieval will be Wednesday at 8:30am. I'm so happy!! Uncomfortable, but happy :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine314

Yay for triggering tonight ttcfurrever! So exciting :)


----------



## JamerC77

PCOSMomToOne said:


> JamerC77 said:
> 
> 
> 2 Eggs fertilized! Waiting for the call back from my coordinator to see if we will have a 3 or 5 day transfer...
> 
> Sounds like twins to me :baby::baby:Click to expand...

That would be so awesome!

So got the call, I will be going in at 1:15pm on Wednesday......:happydance:


----------



## ttcfurrever

That is awesome Jamer!!!! Will be crossing all fingers and toes for you.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

I'm so happy for you ladies!!! I guess I'm behind as I'm on wk 2 of bcp. My consultation where I pay $400 + $80 for some uterine lining biopsy is on Nov 9th. I guess at that point I'll know what's goin on. I wish I was at the same stage as you ladies. I'm sooo excited for you all :).


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JamerC77-Yay!! Good luck at the transfer!!

ttcfurrever-I have my water sono and mock transfer Wednesday so I'm going to try and get some questions answered then.

PCOSMomToOne-I still can't figure out how you do it. Do you look in the mirror or just twist to get it right. I may just have to start doing this on my own. :)

Wannabeamom-I'm on week 2 of BCP's too so you are not alone. I have a month before retrieval.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Here is how I did it :) My video :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWCtAlSzuuM


----------



## ttcfurrever

Sunshine- Good luck with your ER today!!

PCosMom- Good job. I'm sure the video with help others too :thumbup:

ILuvBabies- Fingers crossed for smooth mock transfer on Wednesday.

Wanna_b- Thanks hon, you'll be here before you know it.


----------



## JamerC77

Good luck today Sunshine! :flower:


----------



## sunshine314

Just a quick note from me - everything went great with ER. They retrieved 20 eggs! DH and I were very excited I got that many! I find out tomorrow how many fertilized. Fingers crossed for another good number!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sunshine314 said:


> Just a quick note from me - everything went great with ER. They retrieved 20 eggs! DH and I were very excited I got that many! I find out tomorrow how many fertilized. Fingers crossed for another good number!

Good luck!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine314-That is an awesome number! Good luck tomorrow!!!

Me-Not feeling well at all today. I upped my Glucophage Sunday and today hit me like a ton of bricks. I am nauseous all day long, dizzy, tired and have been in the bathroom more times than I can count. I was actually bleeding a bit (TMI) from going so much. Yea this sucks! Tomorrow is my water sono and mock transfer! Hoping for little to no cramping!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMom2One-I couldn't finish the video. As soon as you jabbed it in I got all light headed! LOL Good for you!! :)

ttcfurrever-Thank you!! :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSMom2One-I couldn't finish the video. As soon as you jabbed it in I got all light headed! LOL Good for you!! :)
> 
> ttcfurrever-Thank you!! :)

I'm sorry girl, I didn't mean to make you woozy. I know videos help me...but I watched so many were these gals would slowly push the needle in and would complain that it hurt so bad. So I wanted to put something different out there.

For those who haven't done the injections yet and have to...I just want to share my story. 

I didn't ice my thigh, I just slightly warmed the oil in my hand. I propped my knee on a chair so its not bearing weight. I can honestly say...the injection did NOT hurt. I was shocked at how easily it went in without pain. I worried sooo many nights for no reason. I didn't think I could do them myself but now I prefer it. 

The only thing that sucks about the PIO's is the soreness that hits a few hours later. Much like a tetanus or flu shot. Its long lasting too! Argh.


----------



## JaniceT

My period arrived at last!! Going in to see my Doc in the morning at 7.30am. Hope to have EC on the 15th, ET on the 18th Nov


----------



## sunshine314

Janice - Congrats on starting up your stims!! 

AFM - Got my fertilization report back. Of the 20, 16 were mature, and 11 fertilized and the nurse said they are "doing nicely" :) I didn't get any more info on grades or anything (was I supposed too?). 

Anyways, I am very happy with this! Right now my transfer is set for Friday (day 3) at 9:30 am but will call me tomorrow if they decide to do a 5 day transfer.


----------



## sunshine314

Jamer - how did your transfer go? 

TTCfurrever - how did your retrieval go???


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone. I am ready to go mad. After 3 years of 27 day cycles every month I am ready to start my first ivf with icsi. I was due my period on monday and to start stims on tuesday. Its now wednesday night and no sign of it arriving. Tested this morning just im case of a miracle but it was negative. Was anyone else late? Could this be stress related?


----------



## JamerC77

sunshine314 said:


> Jamer - how did your transfer go?
> 
> TTCfurrever - how did your retrieval go???

Went great, thanks! 2 Embryos, one 5 cell and one 6 cell.
Beta test on 11-14!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Wooo hoooo. JamerC77 this is very exciting. We are cheering for you!!!


----------



## JaniceT

I just finished my consult with my FS. Will be going on short protocol because I have PCO showing about 30+ follicles. Stims start tomorrow, 5th Nov. EC on 15th Nov and ET on the 18th Nov 

Anyone having those dates too?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JamerC77-PUPO girl!!! :)

Janice-I will be about 2 weeks behind you. Getting anxious now!!

Me-Had the water sono and mock transfer today. I was cramping and had trouble getting off the table but a few hours later I felt like it never happened. Took the Motrin before the test and haven't needed any since. He thought he saw a polyp so he pushed really hard on my stomach (OUCH) and then nothing. PHEW!! Got my calendar and we are set! I have a one time dose of Lupron next Wednesday that the nurse will do. 1 less for me to inject! Wahoo! ;) Then I start stims the following Wednesday after I come off BCP's and hopefully have a period. Getting close now!! ER is the week after Thanksgiving...

Oh...and I mentioned how awful my stomach has been and he said to just go back to 500 mg. I feel like a failure like I should push harder. He didn't seem concerned. I might try 1 1/2 once things calm down a bit.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne-I'm a slow injecter so I would probably cause pain. LOL DH stabs and I always get mad at him and threaten to do one back. ;)

Sunshine-Awesome report!!!

Katie-I would think they would delay you starting stims. Best to call and check.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hey all!

Jamer- You're PUPO!!!

Sunshine- Congrats, those are great numbers!!

Janice and Katie- glad you both will be starting. 

Hi to everyone else.

AFM- ER was yesterday. That twilight sleep is good stuff :thumbup:. I was sort of dissapointed after the retrieval because they only got 6 eggs. But, I knew my RE low dosed me since I have PCOS to prevent OHSS. Still, I wanted more, LOL. Anyway, DH took me to luch afterward to cheer me up. I indulged in sushi and 2 coffees :haha:. We went home after that and watched horrible bosses. The embryologist called earlier and told me of the 6 that 4 were mature, and 3 fertilized. I am just praying that we make it to Saturday with the 2 that we are hoping for.


----------



## JamerC77

ttcfurrever said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Jamer- You're PUPO!!!
> 
> Sunshine- Congrats, those are great numbers!!
> 
> Janice and Katie- glad you both will be starting.
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> AFM- ER was yesterday. That twilight sleep is good stuff :thumbup:. I was sort of dissapointed after the retrieval because they only got 6 eggs. But, I knew my RE low dosed me since I have PCOS to prevent OHSS. Still, I wanted more, LOL. Anyway, DH took me to luch afterward to cheer me up. I indulged in sushi and 2 coffees :haha:. We went home after that and watched horrible bosses. The embryologist called earlier and told me of the 6 that 4 were mature, and 3 fertilized. I am just praying that we make it to Saturday with the 2 that we are hoping for.

Chin up! We only had 3 retrieved and two fertilized - they are nestled in my uterus right now and I am sure yours will be in yours soon!


----------



## MoBaby

Soultrasound day 6 showed endometrium 8mm and follicles 8mm... have us tomorrow and labs.. im on gonal f and menopur 150 and lupron 5....hope for good follicles tomorrow! Tomorrow depends on if I go Monday or not....I don't know if they were big enough wed for me to be able to go Monday but we will see tomorrow :)


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone, period finally came. Yeeeeeeee. Janice I am starting stims on the 5th too. So excited.. Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever-I only got 6 on my first IVF and then only 2 fertilized. Yea it sucks! I did end up pg but m/c them. I'm rooting for you!!! :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

^^Thanks ILuvbabies :hugs:. Waiting for the call this morning. Grow embies, grow!

Jammer- symptom spotting yet? :winkwink::winkwink:

Mobaby- that sounds good :thumbup:

Katie- you and Janice will be true cycle buddies, LOL.

PCOSmom- are the PIO shots still going well? I have the suppositories, and what a mess.


----------



## JaniceT

katie1981 said:


> Hey everyone, period finally came. Yeeeeeeee. Janice I am starting stims on the 5th too. So excited.. Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Yay Katie!! LOL feels great to see blood, eh? Hahaha! Hope your journey goes well


----------



## ttcfurrever

And then there was one. One embie left.


----------



## JamerC77

ttcfurrever said:


> And then there was one. One embie left.

I am sorry hun, are you going to do your transfer early now?
Like everyone says - It only takes one...
I will be thinking about you.


----------



## JamerC77

No symptoms - just all the rest of the drugs making me feel weird. The progesterone suppository's are gross! Just feeling PMS like.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

https://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gifhttps://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gif*My FET is today*https://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gifhttps://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gif


----------



## JamerC77

PCOSMomToOne said:


> https://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gifhttps://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gif*My FET is today*https://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gifhttps://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gif

TRUCK LOADS of Baby Dust!!!


----------



## MoBaby

PCOSMomToOne said:


> https://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gifhttps://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gif*My FET is today*https://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gifhttps://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/leannon/Cheer-1.gif

OHHHH!! Hope all went well! FX for you!!!

I have to return to the clinic on Sunday for a repeat U/S and bloodwork.... So now the earliest is Tuesday for ER which is soooooo close!! 

Good luck all who are going soon or went this week!!!! :)


----------



## sunshine314

PCOSMom -YAY for your FET today!! How did it go? 

TTCFurrever - How did it go today? Are you transferring tomorrow I take it? It only takes one sweetie, it only takes one!!!

Congrats to all you ladies that are PUPO, just getting started or about to have ER :) Baby Dust to you all!

AFM - As of yesterday they still weren't sure if I was going to be a 3 day or 5 day. Well I got the call today to come in so I had my 3 day transfer this morning. 

SO, I am officially PUPO :) YAY!

They transferred 2 embies both 8 cell grade 2 (my clinic grades them as 1 being the best and 5 being the worst). DH and I were very happy with that. So, now all I can do is pray and keep my hopes high :) 

I will find out Monday if I had any left to freeze...fingers crossed for that one too.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Transfer went great!! We put back 2 very good quality embryo's.

:cloud9::cloud9:

The black blob is a VERY full bladder. I told my RE to be careful cuz I didn't wanna accidently pee on her. LOL. She told me that it would be a first lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0436-1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne-The first of hopefully many u/s shots!! Happy 2ww!! :)

ttcfurrever-Oh hon! I hope they get that embie in there real quick! Preston was my only surviving embie from a frozen transfer. Yes, it only takes one and it's so hard to stay positive! (((HUGS)))

Me-My RE had the nurse write up a script for a bunch of needles and of course the pharmacy I went to had none of them. So we improvised with the 2 I thought would work best. I tried the nurse Wednesday to tell me all the info on what was for what but she insisted that could wait 2 weeks. And I wasn't waiting. ;)

On another note...My SIL had my nephew yesterday! I'm happy he's here but I was real bitter for a while. She got pregnant by her ex-husband on a whim and now here is this baby. It's just too easy for some people. :(


----------



## ttcfurrever

Quick one, I have to get ready.

Well, I prayed, and prayed, and we got a call this morning. God was watching over our embryos, we are transferring at 11:30, not 1 but 2.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Thinking of you both & wishing you lots of baby dust.


----------



## MoBaby

PCOSMomToOne: I love they gave you an ultrasound pic!! thats awesome.
good luck today ttcfurrever!! sending baby dust your way!! :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

I'm back! 

PCOSmom- very cool pic! Congrats on being PUPO my dear :happydance::happydance::happydance: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Jamer, Sunshine, ILuvbabies, and everyone else- thanks for the kind words, I needed it :hugs:

AFM-My re was trying to explain in english what was going on but I didn't get it. She spoke to dh in Spanish though, and he understood what was going on. She told me to watch for the white, I saw it and then it was over. She did show me my uterus and ginourmous bladder and the "flash" after she transferred the embryos. I am on 2 days bedrest watching movies with the hubs. Oh, and we got a picture of both of our embryos but I didn't ask what grade because we're going on faith and I don't want to jinx it.

Okay, the movie is starting. Babydust for everyone!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thank you girls!!!!

Good luck everyone :) May God bless you and be with you.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ttcfurrever said:


> PCOSmom- are the PIO shots still going well? I have the suppositories, and what a mess.

The shots are going great! My toosh is sore, but not having any probs with em.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever-Thank goodness you had 2 to put back! Relax and enjoy the next few days. Definitely hoping you see a plus in 2 weeks!! Praying for you!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies, my ivf consultation got moved to tomorrow afternoon. I'm excited yet worried. I will also need to do an endometrial biopsy. Not sure what to expect. 

Should I be asking questions? I feel so lost. :(


----------



## MoBaby

Thats exciting wannabeamom!! Yes, definately ask questions, everytime you think of something you want to know, write it down on a piece of paper today so that you dont forget! They will explain to you what is going on, etc... treatment options, success rates, and a bunch of other things. It is a lot of info so if you dont have your questions prepared you may forget to ask with all the information they just told you! Good Luck!

Me: My egg retrevial is now wednesday. I had a scan this am and they have about 1 mm of growing to do, which they have been growing 2-3 mm every couple of days so tomorrow I should be ready for my trigger shot!! Then Sat or Monday I will have the little embies implanted :) Seems so close but soooo much still has to happen before my BFP comes true!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ttcfurrever!!! Congrats on your 2 transferred embies!!! YIPPEE!!!!!! TWINS!!!!


----------



## sunshine314

MoBaby - Congrats on having your ER set!! Good luck, this will be an exciting week for you!

TTCFurrever - AWESOME that you transferred two embies!! PUPO with twinnies...how exciting!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

MoBaby ... I will write everything down. I can't wait to get to your stage :). Good luck on Wednesday!!!

TTCFurrever, congrats!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Well this week step 2 is on Wednesday...I get my mega Lupron injection. Also last week of BCP's! WAHOO!!! The following Wednesday I have labs and a baseline u/s and then start stims Thursday the 17th.


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Can i join you :flower:, 

My name is Isabella and we have started our first ivf/icsi cycle. I am on my fifth day of Suprecur (buserelin) shots down regging at the moment.

Tons of :dust: to all.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Welcome Babies! A great group of ladies here, please do join us. 


I feel some individuals are due from me but I have some last minute things at work so I'll post when I get home.


----------



## sunshine314

Welcome babies :) 

HOw are all you PUPO girls feeling???


----------



## babies7777

Thanks for the welcome :wave:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

3dp5dt

I don't feel anything. Makes me soooo scared that it didn't work. Argh, I don't want to do this again.


----------



## JamerC77

not feeling anything either.... 7dpt.

Although..... everything is *way* too sweet to me, my favorite Coke Zero tastes disgusting - but that could be the the estrdiol and progesterone that I am on.

I SO WANT TO TEST! :tease:


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone!

can I join you? I just started IVF process last week and going for my CD7 scan tomorrow. Im on 300 gonal f and 75 repronex/menopur. I was wondering if you could share with me your dosages and how many follicles your scans showed? not sure what to expect tomorrow.

GOOD LUCK and :dust: to all the PUPO ladies on this thread!


----------



## sunshine314

welcome sarah :) 

I am already done with my retrieval and transfer. I don't remember what I had at CD 7 but by CD 11 (when I finished stimming) I had 22 follicles and ended out with 16 mature eggs. It doesn't matter so much the quantity...it is much more about the quality. I was on menopur and folistim (am and pm) and also taking lupron.


----------



## MoBaby

HI Sarah! Welcome, I am going in for egg retretival wednesday. I was on gonal 225 for a few days then 150 with menopur 150 (Lupron 20 then down to 5).....I did gonal and menopur 4-8pm and lupron at 9pm..... I have 16-18 follicles (I have been told both) so hopefully I get some nice eggies on wednesday to fertilize!

Sunshine: WOW! 22 folicles!! 16 mature eggs! Thats amazing!! I hope at least 12 of mine are mature :)


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks MoBaby :) I was really happy with my numbers...now I just hope that these two embies inside me are settling on in. 

And I just got some GREAT news today! Two of my embryos made it to blasts! So now I have two frosties! SO EXCITED! Thank God for all his little miracles.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies, I had my ivf consultation & endometrial biopsy. Felt I spent $400 on the consultation for nothing. Not much was discussed except for stories of others who went thru it :(. FS has me taking Co Q10 and DHEA until day 1 of period. Then the heavy duty drugs come in. He indicated that ivf with icsi costs $7800. Meds are about $4000. I was told my insurance should cover most meds. Anyone else on or had to use CoQ10 & DHEA???


----------



## sarahincanada

sunshine314 said:


> welcome sarah :)
> 
> I am already done with my retrieval and transfer. I don't remember what I had at CD 7 but by CD 11 (when I finished stimming) I had 22 follicles and ended out with 16 mature eggs. It doesn't matter so much the quantity...it is much more about the quality. I was on menopur and folistim (am and pm) and also taking lupron.

Thank you for the welcome! 
what dose of menopur and folistim were you on? 
so how many did you have transfered? did you freeze any? Im hoping to have some to freeze as Im 39 and trying for my first and so would love to freeze embryos to use later.
wishing you lots of luck, I hope this is your month [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

editing to say I just saw your update....thats great news to have 2 frosties! hope that means your eggs in general were really strong and so you will get your bfp soon.


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> HI Sarah! Welcome, I am going in for egg retretival wednesday. I was on gonal 225 for a few days then 150 with menopur 150 (Lupron 20 then down to 5).....I did gonal and menopur 4-8pm and lupron at 9pm..... I have 16-18 follicles (I have been told both) so hopefully I get some nice eggies on wednesday to fertilize!

thank you for the welcome!
wow thats great! good luck for wednesday :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Hi ladies, I had my ivf consultation & endometrial biopsy. Felt I spent $400 on the consultation for nothing. Not much was discussed except for stories of others who went thru it :(. FS has me taking Co Q10 and DHEA until day 1 of period. Then the heavy duty drugs come in. He indicated that ivf with icsi costs $7800. Meds are about $4000. I was told my insurance should cover most meds. Anyone else on or had to use CoQ10 & DHEA???

hey just noticed you are in ontario, not sure if we have spoken before but where is your clinic? Im at Mount Sinai in Toronto :thumbup:

I am taking CoQ10, not on my doctors instructions but Id read an article saying it can help older eggs (Im 39). I started about a month ago and so I hope its helped.

I am paying $7200 for IVF with ICSI and expect to pay $3000-4000 in medications so about the same as your quote.


----------



## sunshine314

sarahincanada said:


> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> welcome sarah :)
> 
> I am already done with my retrieval and transfer. I don't remember what I had at CD 7 but by CD 11 (when I finished stimming) I had 22 follicles and ended out with 16 mature eggs. It doesn't matter so much the quantity...it is much more about the quality. I was on menopur and folistim (am and pm) and also taking lupron.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome!
> what dose of menopur and folistim were you on?
> so how many did you have transfered? did you freeze any? Im hoping to have some to freeze as Im 39 and trying for my first and so would love to freeze embryos to use later.
> wishing you lots of luck, I hope this is your month [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> editing to say I just saw your update....thats great news to have 2 frosties! hope that means your eggs in general were really strong and so you will get your bfp soon.Click to expand...

Hey girlie...here are the answers to your questions:
I was on 75 menopur with 75 folistim in the morning and then 75 menopur with 150 folistim in the evening. I stayed on those dosages until after day 10 of stims when my doctor made a small change to just 75 folistim in the evening. 
Two days after retrieval they told me I had four embies that were "textbook" and that if they stayed that way I would do a day 5 transfer. WEll the morning of day three they told me that two of the embryos were progressing better than the other two so they decided to do a day three transfer with two 8 cell grade 2 embryos (Grade 1 being best and Grade 5 being the worst). I wasn't sure if my other two were going to make it to day 5 (my clinic only freezes blasts that are high grade at day 5) but I found out yesterday that I got two frosties! I was SO excited by that news as I thought those two probably wouldn't make it. 

I do hope since the other two made it to be frosties it means that the original two are sticking around. Trying not to get my hopes too high but it's hard not to sometimes :)

Good luck to you...do you have a date set yet for ER? 

Fingers crossed that this is a lucky thread!


----------



## JamerC77

Morning Everyone!! (well morning for me) How is everybody feeling???
Welcome Sarah :hugs:

Wannabe - I remember walking out of our consultation (450 bucks) feeling clueless ... my husband called them later that afternoon and told them how we felt and they got us an appointment with a nurse the next day and she went over everything step by step for us - should have happened that way in the first appointment...

I had the weirdest dreams last night... I dreamed that I was a surrogate mother for puppies.... it was disturbing. No more grilled cheese before bed!

:dust: & positive thoughts to all!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My hubby talked me into testing early today. I am so bummed ... wish I didn't now!

4dp5dt :bfn: :nope:


----------



## JamerC77

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My hubby talked me into testing early today. I am so bummed ... wish I didn't now!
> 
> 4dp5dt :bfn: :nope:

too early for that to be the final answer! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My hubby talked me into testing early today. I am so bummed ... wish I didn't now!
> 
> 4dp5dt :bfn: :nope:

I agree with Jamer, way too early :) Still keep those hopes up...your little guy is probably still settling in.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! had my CD7 ultrasound today (first one) and I have 17 follicles....sizes range from 1.0 - 1.5. they said that was excellent and they actually have lowered my gonal f to 250 as my E2 was 3760. Going back on thursday, ER will probably be this weekend. Hope do those numbers compare to you all? I know they want quality over quantity so I hope they are ok :shrug: plus I hope I dont overstimulate. Its all so nervewracking!!

PCOSMomToOne :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: a girl on my thread in the over 35 folder didnt get a bfp till around 10 days past 3 day transfer, had bfns before that. I know on here a lot of people seem to get bfps early but I dont think thats the norm. sending you lots of :dust:

JamerC77 thank you for the welcome!!


----------



## sunshine314

Your number of follies looks great and your doc was right to decrease your meds to make sure you don't overstimulate. Just make sure you drink loads of water and eat lots of protein :) Good luck...it sounds like you are having a great cycle so far!


----------



## MoBaby

sarah: I am going tomorrow for ER! I have somewhere between 16-18 ( I had 17 one scan, 18 a couple, then 16 another so somewhere in there lol)! My lower abdomen is soooo tender I cant wait to get my follicles/eggies out! I lowered my gonal f from 225 to 150 and added menopur 150 on day 6 I think and continued those with my last dose being Sunday.... your scan sounds good!

PCOSmom: Its way to early!! Don't be discouraged :)

I am kinda nervous-- How many eggs will I have? Will they be good quality? Will they fertilize? Will they take? Very anxious.... I can't wait to get through this TWW! It will be the hardest ever! I have to try to stay optimistic and know that God is in control and thats all I can do :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMom-Way too early hon!! I don't show plus until 11-12 days past O.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> hey just noticed you are in ontario, not sure if we have spoken before but where is your clinic? Im at Mount Sinai in Toronto :thumbup:
> 
> I am taking CoQ10, not on my doctors instructions but Id read an article saying it can help older eggs (Im 39). I started about a month ago and so I hope its helped.
> 
> I am paying $7200 for IVF with ICSI and expect to pay $3000-4000 in medications so about the same as your quote.

Hey sarahincanada .... I'm in Toronto at Toronto west fertility. What about u? I'm 37 which is probably why I was given the CoQ10. But I'm also on DHEA tablets - 3/day. I'm almost finished my bcp :). Why do the ivf processes vary so much in price???


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Getting my Lupron dose tomorrow! So one shot down here shortly. :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wow, so many posts!

Welcome to the new ladies! 

PcosMom- I don't feel anything either 4dp3dt :shrug:. And, its way to early for BFP PCOSmom. Give it a few days hon, I'm sure you'll get it :hugs: :dust:

Jamer- that dream is so funny :rofl:. How are you feeling otherwise? :dust:

Sunshine- I hope your 2ww is going well :dust:
ILuvbabies- you must be so excited to start!

Mobaby- those are great numbers! I hope you have a smooth retrieval, then rest up!

Wanna_b- I've heard that COq10 is great for egg quality, I'm not sure about the DHEA though.

Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm here lurking!


----------



## katie1981

Hello everyone. On day 5 of stims today. Had my untrasounnd. Have 12 follies that are 10 to 12mm and some small ones too. Is this good. How is everyone doing?.


----------



## sarahincanada

katie I think thats a great result :thumbup: are you on the same medications and do you go for another ultrasound tomorrow?

Wanna_b_a_mom Im at mount sinai at university and dundas. they are good but being a hospital its not too personal. good luck hope you do well on your ivf!

MoBaby good luck today :flower: hope it goes well and you have lots of great eggs. Im so nervous about the ER so please let us know how it goes.

how are all the pupo ladies feeling? who is testing everyday? I think Im going to test everyday so I can see the trigger leave my system. good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JaniceT

katie1981 said:


> Hello everyone. On day 5 of stims today. Had my untrasounnd. Have 12 follies that are 10 to 12mm and some small ones too. Is this good. How is everyone doing?.

Hi Katie, I'm also on Day 5 stims. My PCO is getting the better of me. Went for a scan and though am on very low FSH, I got more than 20 follies on each side, averaging 11mm. Hence may be expecting 40 eggs or so which is not what we want. More follies means lower quality. In the past, I had an average of 30.

Doc says for day 5, it is a good size so you should be very pleased with your follies!

To all ladies, I wish you a wonderful journey. The stims are getting me really exhausted.... Sleepy :-(


----------



## JaniceT

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My hubby talked me into testing early today. I am so bummed ... wish I didn't now!
> 
> 4dp5dt :bfn: :nope:

OMG that is way too early! Don't stress yourself unnecessarily. With E, I got an extremely faint line at 14 dpo. Had to hold it against the light AND peed on 2 more sticks just to confirm. So take it easy and tell your hubby to not stress you with the testing.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Sooo finished with ER and on my way home! We got 20 eggies! DH did his part so hopefully between fresh and frozen samples they get 20 nice swimmers! 

The procedure was not bad at all. I was out and woke up and was in recovery! Now have pain down there but its like a really bad period.... I will get fertilization report tomorrow... I am nervous for that!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thank you Janice! Good luck Mobaby! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

yay congrats MoBaby!!! hope you have lots of great eggs and they do well. are you doing ICSI or just regular. Great to hear it wasnt too bad....so no pain during? thats what Im scared of. lots of people say they dont remember a thing, but I read one blog where she said it was really painful during so thats what makes me nervous.

JaniceT wow thats a lot, no wonder you are sleepy. did they say what your e2 levels are with that many? any idea when EC will be? Im going back tomorrow and hoping mine will be on the weekend.


----------



## JamerC77

Still no signs, I wish I was feeling something... I am going to drop by the dollar tree and pick up some cheapies to start testing tomorrow morning... that will put me at 11 days post retrieval. I am really hesitant to start, I really don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## sunshine314

Jamer - I'm not feeling any symptoms either (besides tricking myself into imagining symptoms because I want them to be there). DH and I have our housewarming party on Saturday so I won't test till after that. I want to keep the hope alive at least until after the party. 

Good luck with the dollar store tests!


----------



## JamerC77

sunshine314 said:


> Jamer - I'm not feeling any symptoms either (besides tricking myself into imagining symptoms because I want them to be there). DH and I have our housewarming party on Saturday so I won't test till after that. I want to keep the hope alive at least until after the party.
> 
> Good luck with the dollar store tests!

Too funny! I am throwing our office Open House on Friday and was struggling to wait until after so I could keep hope alive too! But I think I have my mind made up to go ahead and start.

Have a great party!


----------



## MoBaby

Janice: that's a lot of follicles!I know what you mean about feeling tired- I had no energy also!

Sarah we are doing icsi due to severe male factor. Ec did not hurt at all! I was out. I remember feeling the med go in my iv (I was in position already) then the next thing I was waking up! Now I have some pain but its not that bad.

Sunshine and jamer: fingers crossed for you!


----------



## katie1981

Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing ok. Janice, hopefully everything settles down. Im back in two days for another ultrasound and blood. Mobaby, glad egg retrival went well. Good to hear it wasnt too bad Cant wait to here how many fertilised. Pcos mum and jamer. How are you both coping with tww. Its all so exciting. I am very sleepy all the time. No amount of sleep seens to make any difference.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-How exciting! Hope you get a nice fertilization report tomorrow!

Me-Got my Lupron dose today. It was a piece of cake so not sure why the office insisted on doing it. Next week I will have my baseline u/s and starts stims. Oh and I found out they want labs done at their office which is out of network. More surprise costs I wasn't aware of. Getting butterflies in my stomach with all this...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ummmmm....what's this????

Sorry for the super duper yellow pee ... I had just taken my prenatal and folgard. Always makes my pee neon yellow.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0439.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## JaniceT

sarahincanada said:


> yay congrats MoBaby!!! hope you have lots of great eggs and they do well. are you doing ICSI or just regular. Great to hear it wasnt too bad....so no pain during? thats what Im scared of. lots of people say they dont remember a thing, but I read one blog where she said it was really painful during so thats what makes me nervous.
> 
> JaniceT wow thats a lot, no wonder you are sleepy. did they say what your e2 levels are with that many? any idea when EC will be? Im going back tomorrow and hoping mine will be on the weekend.

Yes it is a lot and it's not a good thing though. We have been trying to get fewer follies. It's because all 3 full cycles in my past, I'd get about 30 follies, almost all mature eggs and each time, the quality wasn't great. Only 3 or 4 embryos survive to Day 2/3. I really hope this time, it will be better. No doc didn't tell me my E2 levels as yet. I should know by Saturday when I see him since I just took my blood tests. EC will be on the 15th, ET on 18th.
How are you feeling? Where are you at now in your cycle? All the best


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ummmmm....what's this????
> 
> Sorry for the super duper yellow pee ... I had just taken my prenatal and folgard. Always makes my pee neon yellow.

THAT'S A LINE!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JaniceT

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ummmmm....what's this????
> 
> Sorry for the super duper yellow pee ... I had just taken my prenatal and folgard. Always makes my pee neon yellow.

It could be a +ve ! But do test again. My 2nd ICSI pee stick gave me a false positive. That's why it's so vital to pee on a few sticks. Please geta +ve!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcfurrever

PCOSMOM- OMG, OMG, I SEE A LINE!!!!!! Will you retest? :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JaniceT said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Ummmmm....what's this????
> 
> Sorry for the super duper yellow pee ... I had just taken my prenatal and folgard. Always makes my pee neon yellow.
> 
> It could be a +ve ! But do test again. My 2nd ICSI pee stick gave me a false positive. That's why it's so vital to pee on a few sticks. Please geta +ve!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

YOu can't get a false positive from a frozen cycle with no HCG. They tried to tell me that when I tested with DS. He showed plus the same time or maybe 1 day later. It was shocking! FET'S do indeed work!!!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

OMG, I totally forgot that she didn't trigger!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JaniceT

ILuvBabies200 said:


> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Ummmmm....what's this????
> 
> Sorry for the super duper yellow pee ... I had just taken my prenatal and folgard. Always makes my pee neon yellow.
> 
> It could be a +ve ! But do test again. My 2nd ICSI pee stick gave me a false positive. That's why it's so vital to pee on a few sticks. Please geta +ve!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> YOu can't get a false positive from a frozen cycle with no HCG. They tried to tell me that when I tested with DS. He showed plus the same time or maybe 1 day later. It was shocking! FET'S do indeed work!!!!Click to expand...

But I did get a water mark on the positive line. Always retest.


----------



## sunshine314

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ummmmm....what's this????
> 
> Sorry for the super duper yellow pee ... I had just taken my prenatal and folgard. Always makes my pee neon yellow.

AHHHH!!! A beautiful line!!! 

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

PCOSmom: Thats a line!!!! OMG! Retest with a FRER or something...... I hope this worked for you! FXd!


----------



## MoBaby

I am getting impatient waiting on my fertilization report, lol... I hope nothing bad :( I am worried DH did not have enough swimmers or something..... I wonder if they would have called me yesterday if they were not able to fertilize of something...... The wait it killing me!! LOL :)


----------



## JaniceT

MoBaby said:


> I am getting impatient waiting on my fertilization report, lol... I hope nothing bad :( I am worried DH did not have enough swimmers or something..... I wonder if they would have called me yesterday if they were not able to fertilize of something...... The wait it killing me!! LOL :)

Crossing my fingers for you and wishing you get the best report!! Keep positive! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

MoBaby said:


> I am getting impatient waiting on my fertilization report, lol... I hope nothing bad :( I am worried DH did not have enough swimmers or something..... I wonder if they would have called me yesterday if they were not able to fertilize of something...... The wait it killing me!! LOL :)

Mobaby - My clinic didn't call me until the afternoon after ER...it drove me NUTS! They said they would call in the morning and I was freaking out that something was wrong. Turns out they just had a bunch of ERs and ETs lined up for hte morning and were running behind. I wouldn't be worried.

If I remember from your previous post, you had 20 eggs at retrieval right? I had 20 eggs on the day of retrieval, I found out the next day that 16 were mature and 11 fertilized...I had two transferred and got two frosties...I was so happy with that cycle. Here's hoping you get some great news and are just as happy with your cycle as I was with mine! Now...if I could just get that BFP it would be the icing on the cake!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have to admit, I am a little scared since I had a miscarriage in March this year. 

I really hope this baby sticks ... if so, I will refer to my new munchkin as "sticky" :)
 



Attached Files:







FRER 111011.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 18









111011 IC 1015.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 15


----------



## SophieBee

Hi all

I've been reading all the exciting updates and really hoping that all the baby dust does the trick!

I'm just popping in to say so long :hugs:
Various delays in getting started and a bit of bad luck in terms of my cycle timing means that I'm going to be on the BCP for longer than anticipated and won't start the buserelin down-regging injections until December - they need to avoid Christmas week you see... This means that I am unlikely to start stimming until January, given the length of protocol I'm on, so I'm looking at mid to late January for EC and ET.

Slightly annoying as I thought we'd be doing all this before Christmas, but hey - new year, new life and all that!

Ladies, it has been a pleasure being part of the journey with you - even if I was mostly an observer. I shall continue to lurk for updates and wish every single one of you heaps of luck and success :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks SophieBee :) Good luck on your cycle in January. At leat until then you can enjoy all the Christmas/holiday parties and not have to worry about shots/stims/appointments and all that. And you're right...new year, new beginnings!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SophieBee -- I had a few delays in my cycle too! I was on BCP for 5 weeks, then my period didn't want to start after I stopped them. The reward at the end is golden ... it's truly worth the wait. May God bless you :) 

Mobaby, Sunshine, IluvBabies200, ttcfurrever, Janice -- A heart felt thank you :kiss: 

This is just the beginning steps and I'm really trying not to get too excited because there are so many things that still need to fall into place. 

1-Blood work (11/15)
2-Are they gonna stick?
3-Did they implant in the right spot?

Once those 3 things are OK, then I will let out a BIG relief.


----------



## ttcfurrever

SophieBee, sorry to hear about your delays, best of luck with your cycle. I'm sure I don't have to say you can stay with us if you like!

PcosMom- the coveted frer line!!! I am so happy for you. God is showering you with his blessings. I pray this pregnancy is happy and healthy. 

Mobaby- have you heard anything yet?

Janice- you're stimming now right? How is it going?

Sunshine- any symptoms today?


----------



## MoBaby

Sophie: Good luck with your cycle in the new year! Things happen that suck but are out of our control :( BUT it will be worth it in the end :) And we can not rush things because it has to be perfect! 

PCOSmom: Your new tests look good!!! 

I FINALLY got my report around 11am today (I am super excited):
20 eggies
17 mature
3 immature
14 fertilized normal
1 fertilized abnormal and 
2 did not fertilize

They had to use our frozen sample (the sample they said they WERE NOT going to do because they would not survive and we convienced them to do one) because apparently the fresh spermies were few and far between (DH diagnosed with flucutating azo). They used what they could from fresh but dipped into those frozen swimmers :) I am sooooo happy because I was so nervous! 

SO they said Monday for the transfer which will be a 5 day transfer, but they are going to call tomorrow in case there is a change and they can tell which 2 are the best :) I am getting excited but nervous because all the things PCOSmom mentioned :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Oh Mobaby that is FANTASTIC news!! You should have some great blasts to transfer and frosties as well :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I have to admit, I am a little scared since I had a miscarriage in March this year.
> 
> I really hope this baby sticks ... if so, I will refer to my new munchkin as "sticky" :)

omg how exciting!!! please stick lil bean [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

MoBaby thats amazing news! did they say how many of the 14 they expect to make it to day 5?

afm ultrasound showed 19 follicles 1.2-2.0 in size, going back tomorrow and probably trigger tomorrow night and ER on sunday.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby-Great report! 5 day transfers are the best so I'm rooting for you!

PCOSMom-Love all those pluses!!! I am so excited for a BFP here on our thread!! :)

SarahinCanada-Exciting you are about to do retrieval!!

SophieBee-So sorry to hear about the delay. I never wanted to hear that sort of news. Enjoy your holiday though! I will either be dying with a secret or bawling my head off in bed. It has its pluses to wait...

Me-2 more days of BCP's and it all begins!!!!! I'm excited, scared, nervous, you name it.


----------



## MoBaby

No, they did not say how many they expect to make it to day 5.... What is the normal outcome? Is it like 70% make it or something like that??? I hope we have at least 3-4 to freeze and 2 to put back :)

ILuvBabies: How exciting! Only 2 more BCPS!! I was soooo excited when there were only 2 left!!Have you started down regging? I began Lupron when there were 2 or 3 days of bcp left (I can't remember lol). The shots are not bad at all! Your tummy ends up looking like a war zone by the time you are done lol.

I do not have to do the HCG trigger shot like originally planned because they said I am at risk for hyperstimulation which means I get to avoid 2 IM injections that I was not looking forward to (and I can begin POAS early LOL!). 

Good luck! It moves really fast once you begin injections! FX for you!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I initially had 30 follicles
18 mature eggs
11 fertilized
5 made it to 5-day blasts


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> No, they did not say how many they expect to make it to day 5.... What is the normal outcome? Is it like 70% make it or something like that??? I hope we have at least 3-4 to freeze and 2 to put back :)
> 
> *ILuvBabies: How exciting! Only 2 more BCPS!! I was soooo excited when there were only 2 left!!Have you started down regging? I began Lupron when there were 2 or 3 days of bcp left (I can't remember lol). The shots are not bad at all! Your tummy ends up looking like a war zone by the time you are done lol.*
> 
> I do not have to do the HCG trigger shot like originally planned because they said I am at risk for hyperstimulation which means I get to avoid 2 IM injections that I was not looking forward to (and I can begin POAS early LOL!).
> 
> Good luck! It moves really fast once you begin injections! FX for you!

I had 1/3 dose of a Lupron injection yesterday. That's all I will get for that. Never had this protocol before. And stims I start next Thursday. I have both s/q and i/m injections so 2 a day. 1 will be painless and 1 I will be sore from. LOL I've done dozens of injectable cycles and several IVF's. This is a new clinic for me though since I had a really bad experience in July with a new RE that has now left the practice. I left too however and haven't looked back...


----------



## MoBaby

Good, glad its not your first cycle so you know what the shots will feel like! FX for this new clinic and your BFP!!! Cant wait to see your updates.

PCOSmom: Thanks for the information. So if we have 50% survive then we still have plenty :)


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> MoBaby-Great report! 5 day transfers are the best so I'm rooting for you!
> 
> PCOSMom-Love all those pluses!!! I am so excited for a BFP here on our thread!! :)
> 
> SarahinCanada-Exciting you are about to do retrieval!!
> 
> SophieBee-So sorry to hear about the delay. I never wanted to hear that sort of news. Enjoy your holiday though! I will either be dying with a secret or bawling my head off in bed. It has its pluses to wait...
> 
> Me-2 more days of BCP's and it all begins!!!!! I'm excited, scared, nervous, you name it.

ILuvBabies200 ... I guess we are at the same point. I took my second last bcp tonight. I'm hoping that stupid witch shows her face asap lol. Then you're right, it all begins!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I had 1/3 dose of a Lupron injection yesterday. That's all I will get for that. Never had this protocol before. And stims I start next Thursday. I have both s/q and i/m injections so 2 a day. 1 will be painless and 1 I will be sore from. LOL I've done dozens of injectable cycles and several IVF's. This is a new clinic for me though since I had a really bad experience in July with a new RE that has now left the practice. I left too however and haven't looked back...

I'm concerned as I'm on my last 2 bcp (well 1 more after today) & I wasn't put on Lupron!?! Anyone not do the Lupron?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I had 1/3 dose of a Lupron injection yesterday. That's all I will get for that. Never had this protocol before. And stims I start next Thursday. I have both s/q and i/m injections so 2 a day. 1 will be painless and 1 I will be sore from. LOL I've done dozens of injectable cycles and several IVF's. This is a new clinic for me though since I had a really bad experience in July with a new RE that has now left the practice. I left too however and haven't looked back...
> 
> I'm concerned as I'm on my last 2 bcp (well 1 more after today) & I wasn't put on Lupron!?! Anyone not do the Lupron?Click to expand...

Are you doing the other one? Ganirelix I believe?? Not sure what to think....


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> MoBaby-Great report! 5 day transfers are the best so I'm rooting for you!
> 
> PCOSMom-Love all those pluses!!! I am so excited for a BFP here on our thread!! :)
> 
> SarahinCanada-Exciting you are about to do retrieval!!
> 
> SophieBee-So sorry to hear about the delay. I never wanted to hear that sort of news. Enjoy your holiday though! I will either be dying with a secret or bawling my head off in bed. It has its pluses to wait...
> 
> Me-2 more days of BCP's and it all begins!!!!! I'm excited, scared, nervous, you name it.
> 
> ILuvBabies200 ... I guess we are at the same point. I took my second last bcp tonight. I'm hoping that stupid witch shows her face asap lol. Then you're right, it all begins!!!Click to expand...

They are starting me on meds Thursday so I could be on day 3 or day 5....not sure why they are timing everything so perfectly. I also just went whenever at the local place.


----------



## JaniceT

ttcfurrever said:


> SophieBee, sorry to hear about your delays, best of luck with your cycle. I'm sure I don't have to say you can stay with us if you like!
> 
> PcosMom- the coveted frer line!!! I am so happy for you. God is showering you with his blessings. I pray this pregnancy is happy and healthy.
> 
> Mobaby- have you heard anything yet?
> 
> Janice- you're stimming now right? How is it going?
> 
> Sunshine- any symptoms today?

Hi 
Yes am on my Day 7 today and will go in for my ultrasound scan again tomorrow to see the progress. As of last scan, all growing and on time. Am feeling my ovaries growing. Much like a mild aches. Hopefully I don't get OHSS since there are more than 40 follies. Doc will have his work cut out for him taking eggs out. Am exhausted and my 8 month baby is sick for the first time. Oh well, gonna take a nap and smile because EC is next Tuesday :-D
How are you doing?


----------



## katie1981

Heya, janice, I have my day 7 untrasoud too. Let me know how you go.. Pcos mum, huge congratulations . How is everyone else?


----------



## ttcfurrever

Janice- so sorry to hear your baby is sick, I hope he gets better soon. Wow, 40 follies, that can't be comfortable. Take it easy!

Katie-good luck at your ultrasound.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sunshine314

Mo Baby - What great numbers!! Here are my numbers for comparison:
at ER - 20 eggies; 16 of which were mature
11 fertilized
On day two I had 4 "textbook" embies so they were planning on a Day 5.
On day 3 they called me in cause two of them had showed they were the best two so they wanted to put them back inside me. They were both 8 cell Grade 2 (Grade 1 being the best and Grade 5 the worst)
The other two made it to blasts and were good quality. Those two are my frosties.
I am currently 7dp3dt. Not planning on testing anytime soon as any "symptoms" I had went away and I am scared.

Wanna B - I wasn't put on lupron until day 2 of my period :) And I was very happy with my results. Trust your doctors, they know what's best.

Congrats to all of you starting up in the next few days :) Good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Wanna_b- I was on the short protocol so I didn't do Lupron or BCPs. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I initially had 30 follicles
> 18 mature eggs
> 11 fertilized
> 5 made it to 5-day blasts

wow thats a great response! Mo Baby hope your embryos do really well, FXd.
JaniceT you are 2 days after me, hope you dont get ohss and that you have a good amount of mature eggs too.

Im triggering tonight and booked for EC on Sunday, I have 19 follicles but she mentioned some of the small ones might not be mature. Im 39 so Im glad with my response so far and just hope theres a couple of good eggs in there.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Thanks ladies .... Last bcp tonight & awaiting the witch to show her ugly face. I'm actually very excited to see her this round lol. I'm suppose to call the dr on day 1. We were told that on day 3 ish we need to pay the full amount for ivf. What the heck??? Anyone else do so?

I'm very excited for all of you ladies. Wishing you all the best of luck. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Thanks ladies .... Last bcp tonight & awaiting the witch to show her ugly face. I'm actually very excited to see her this round lol. I'm suppose to call the dr on day 1. We were told that on day 3 ish we need to pay the full amount for ivf. What the heck??? Anyone else do so?
> 
> I'm very excited for all of you ladies. Wishing you all the best of luck. :)

I owe my full procedure amount at my baseline on Wednesday. Last place we didn't owe until the day of.


----------



## JaniceT

I had my Day 7 scan today, majority of the follicles are about 14mm to 15mm. There was one super grower at 17.5mm. Doc has confirmed I have a total of 49 follicles, way more than my previous cycles. Most likely because there is a natural phenomena where the body is more fertile within the 1st year of giving birth. In my case, it does not help that I have PCO. Even by using the short protocol, I am still getting so many follies. M main concern is the more follies, the lower the quality :-(

FS has moved the EC from 15th to the 16th. I'm getting ready for it by gearing myself mentally.

Question, is anyone losing appetite while on Gonal F? I have little interest for food, it is odd.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies .... Last bcp tonight & awaiting the witch to show her ugly face. I'm actually very excited to see her this round lol. I'm suppose to call the dr on day 1. We were told that on day 3 ish we need to pay the full amount for ivf. What the heck??? Anyone else do so?
> 
> I'm very excited for all of you ladies. Wishing you all the best of luck. :)
> 
> I owe my full procedure amount at my baseline on Wednesday. Last place we didn't owe until the day of.Click to expand...

Well my understanding is they too want the payment there. But seeing that I've been there for a long time, they told me to pay asap. 

Another question .... Why such a big difference in price at each clinic for ivf???


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom I had to pay for everything up front too....Im sure the clinics have problems with people not paying and so have to do that before you get going.

I paid $7200 for IVF and ICSI....isnt that similar to what you paid? I do find different countries charge different prices, in canada our ultrasounds and bloods are covered by the government but in the US they pay for everything so often paying $20,000 and more for IVF.

JaniceT so you had IVF for your first baby and thats what you are comparing to? if so how many IVF did it take that time? how many follies were mature? hopefully even though a large amount may not be good there should be some good ones in there and the good thing is they can pick out the best. Sorry I cant remember are you doing ICSI? im doing it as at my age often the shell is a little hard so they recommended it. Interesting about the no appetite thing...I find I comfort eat when stressed but now you mention it I havent been eating that much or that interested. Has your weight gone up? Im up about 4 pounds so I think its the meds as I have actually been eating less.

sunshine314 you are so strong not testing! I never really got into the testing thing before, but seeing as Im doing IVF Im going to test. I am going to 'test out' the trigger so I know its gone from my system and then hopefully will see a bfp fade in. If I get that far...shouldnt get ahead of myself.


----------



## JamerC77

Hey Everybody!
I have been MIA - motherboard on my laptop decided to die. So new laptop, and back up and running.


looks like everybody is moving along pretty well and holy smokes a BFP for PCOSMom! Congrats!


AFM, all HPT's have been negative & noticed brownish spotting this morning. Feel like the progesterone is just keeping AF at bay - very negative feeling, it sucks.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Positive thoughts Jamer77 :). 

Sarahincanada ... I'm paying $7800 for ivf &icsi. They told me to account for about $3500 meds which I pay upfront but then get reimbursed. Too bad we aren't in Quebec!

Still awaiting AF to come as last night was my last bcp. Feeling crampy & just want to get the process going!! :)


----------



## JaniceT

Sarahincanada, yes my baby is an ICSI baby, he was after 3 full ICSI cycle attempts. I switched clinics at the 3rd ICSI and found a really good specialist to help me conceive him. All 3 cycles, I had about 30 follicles each, and 28/29 mature eggs. Fertilised almost 2/3, and only 3 embryos survived Day 2 in my 1st and 2nd attempt. At my 3rd attempt, 4 embryos made to Day 3 transfer. None to freeze. I believe the metformind prescribed at attempt #3 and my doctor's detailed work gave me a miracle.

The problem with PCO is, it creates lots of follies but decreases the quality. I hope the quality won't drop much this time round seeing that it was already nit great previously.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JaniceT-Boy that is a lot of eggs! I commiserate!!!

JamerC77-When is your beta?? Hoping and praying it is indeed a plus!

Me-Woke up with a killer headache and sore throat. At least I can get whatever this is out of the way before my retrieval. I have just over 2 weeks and it's really starting to sink in now! I finished my BCP and I am shocked I did not breakthrough bleed. I always do so I am really glad I did not this time. Af should be here I would think Monday. UG! Hope it's the last one for a long time! :)


----------



## sunshine314

Good morning ladies, 

Jamer - So sorry you've been getting BFN and it feels like AF is on her way. When do you go into the doctor to test? 

Sarah - It's funny cause I have always been a POAS addict. I would always start testing at 9dpo and go from there. FOr some reason with IVF I have been so scared it won't work that I just don't want to test and keep my hopes alive as long as possible. 

Good luck to all you ladies stimming right now and starting stims soon :) 

AFM - I am 9dp3dt...I was gonna test this morning but chickened out.

As of yesterday, any symptoms I had have all gone away. No cramps (at all...not even any twinges...I don't normally get cramps but I was expecting to feel SOMETHING if I was pregnant), no sore bbs, no nothing. I feel completely and utterly normal. Thinking I am out but trying to keep my hopes alive. 

OTD at the doctors is Wednesday...not sure if I want to wait till then to find out from the doctors office or test beforehand.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> JaniceT-Boy that is a lot of eggs! I commiserate!!!
> 
> JamerC77-When is your beta?? Hoping and praying it is indeed a plus!
> 
> Me-Woke up with a killer headache and sore throat. At least I can get whatever this is out of the way before my retrieval. I have just over 2 weeks and it's really starting to sink in now! I finished my BCP and I am shocked I did not breakthrough bleed. I always do so I am really glad I did not this time. Af should be here I would think Monday. UG! Hope it's the last one for a long time! :)

ILuvBabies200 ... We are going to go through this journey at the same. Glad to know :). I've never been on bcp so I really don't no epwhen AF will show. I'm feeling her though. Just want to start:)


----------



## JamerC77

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6340173499/in/photostream/


do you see what I see?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

JamerC77 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6340173499/in/photostream/
> 
> do you see what I see?

Picture isn't working.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Woooooot i see a line jamer!!!!


----------



## JamerC77

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Woooooot i see a line jamer!!!!

I am totally shocked! My Beta is tomorrow....

How are you feeling?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

JamerC77 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Woooooot i see a line jamer!!!!
> 
> I am totally shocked! My Beta is tomorrow....
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Just tired, you?


----------



## JamerC77

had a bit of brown bleeding yesterday, and just felt exhausted.


----------



## ttcfurrever

WooHoo!!! CONGRATULATIONS JAMER :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow, two for two :thumbup:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Woo hooo .... Congrats Jamer!!


----------



## MoBaby

Jamer! Im excited for you! Hope this is it for you!

I go in tomorrow at 10:30am for my 5 day transfer :) Putting 2 back (although the dr tried to convience me to only do one- IDK why? But I feel safer with 2).

I am still having some pelvic discomfort after the ER on 11/9-- is this normal? No bleeding, just pressure and some slight pain when I bend over, seems to worsen with activity. Not bad at all, but just there, kind of like right before I had my eggies retrieved. 

I started the progresterone vaginal cream the other day-- YUCKO! LOL.....


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies .... Last bcp tonight & awaiting the witch to show her ugly face. I'm actually very excited to see her this round lol. I'm suppose to call the dr on day 1. We were told that on day 3 ish we need to pay the full amount for ivf. What the heck??? Anyone else do so?
> 
> I'm very excited for all of you ladies. Wishing you all the best of luck. :)
> 
> I owe my full procedure amount at my baseline on Wednesday. Last place we didn't owe until the day of.Click to expand...

I had to pay the day I began lupron.. Yep, a wopping almost 12K! The biggest check I think I have ever written (minus when I bought my house lol). Plus all the meds I had to pay for. And hubbys workup.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Good luck with your transfer Mobaby!


----------



## JamerC77

MoBaby said:


> Jamer! Im excited for you! Hope this is it for you!
> 
> I go in tomorrow at 10:30am for my 5 day transfer :) Putting 2 back (although the dr tried to convience me to only do one- IDK why? But I feel safer with 2).
> 
> I am still having some pelvic discomfort after the ER on 11/9-- is this normal? No bleeding, just pressure and some slight pain when I bend over, seems to worsen with activity. Not bad at all, but just there, kind of like right before I had my eggies retrieved.
> 
> I started the progresterone vaginal cream the other day-- YUCKO! LOL.....

MoBaby - take it easy and drinks lots of fluids. Tell your RE about the pain, should be ok if there is no bleeding. Good luck on your transfer!!! I will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine314

Jamer!!! CONGRATS!!! Right when you thought you were out :) What a success story you are...with your BFP coming later in the game...you give lots of women hope when they test early! SO AWESOME!!! 

Awesome that you get to do a 5 day transfer Mobaby!! Best of luck to you! And yes I agree with Jamer, drink lots of fluids. And yes the cramping is completely normal. 

Also, Jamer and PCOSmom - What (if any) symptoms did yall during the tww?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Symptoms-tired, cramps, dizzy and crazy weird dreams!


----------



## MoBaby

PCOSmom: I read through some of your journal but saw your latest HPTs!! SOoo exciting!!! :) 

Sunshine: Thanks. I was getting worried because they said I would feel better the day after the ER but its been 4 now and I'm still bloated/crampy/etc... 
I will keep everyone updated! I'm excited to see all the BFPs this cycle :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My ER was very painful! I suffered from OHSS....I posted pics of my tummy and how huge I swelled up....I think my retrieval was around August 31st ish!


----------



## katie1981

Congratulations jamer. You must be trilled. Sunshine how are you doing. Good luck with transfer mobaby. How are things janice. I got my trigger shot this evening so er is 15/11. Getting nervous but excited too. Have about 20 big follies so hopefully get some good eggs. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JamerC77-Congrats to you!!!!! I can't wait to hear about your beta! Wahoo!!!!

MoBaby-I don't remember not being in pain with my IVF's. Totally normal! Good luck at the transfer!

wannabeamom-Yay on us cycling together!

Me-I'm sick and I'm ticked. Minus a cold, I haven't been sick in years. Feels like some sort of flu. Sore throat, headache, slight cough and my muscles hurt. Chills on and off. This can not be happening. AF is due tomorrow I would think and everything is on schedule. I just don't know what to think. :(


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing today? Mobaby, I hope today is smooth for you! Is anyone else having ET this week?

Sunshine- have you tested yet? I thought about doing it this morning but changed my mind.


----------



## sunshine314

Mobaby - how did the transfer go? I was crampy and bloated up until almost a week after transfer. Now it has subsided. I just kept drinking lots of water and that seemed to help :)

Katie - Good luck with your ER! Keep us updated on how many eggies you get...it sounds like you are going to have great numbers!

AFM - I am 10dp3dt today but still didn't test this morning. I am definitely going to test tomorrow morning though and just get this waiting over with. I am feeling completely and utterly out as I still am not having any cramps/twinges or sore bb's or anything really. However, I am still praying every day that this is our month....praying that I am a lucky one and that I just don't get any symptoms :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! We had two textbook perfect embies to transfer :) they will let us know about frosties tomorrow. Looks like we should have some but they want a little more growth. There are a few that are only 6-8 cell so those are no good they said. If we can have 3-4 frozen im happy with that.
Transfer went great. Im home in my bed now and dh went to get some food! I feel crampy but im okay otherwise. Emotional. They said my ovaries were still huge when they first scanned me. 

Iluvbabies: sorry you are not feeling well :( I had a cold during my stimming. Shouldn't throw anything off. 

Sunshine:a lot of women have no symptoms and get their bfp!

Katie: good luck tomorrow!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

had my ER yesterday, it was horrible and I cried all the way through as didnt feel sedated at all. :cry: but the good news is they got 20 eggs, and all were mature and they performed ICSI on all 20! just found out that 19 embryos have formed, Im sure the number will go down during this week but Im happy so far.

MoBaby it says you had 14 embryos in your signature, were they all still growing the day of your transfer or did you lose some? good luck and babydust, are you going to be testing?

jamer congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance: cant wait to hear the beta results

sunshine FX'd for a bfp tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

So far they are all still growing but a few look like they are not going to make it. Final report tomorrow. So hoping for a few frosties. Sorry your er was terrible ;( you had a great outcome with 20/19 fertilized! So will you do a 5dt also?


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> So far they are all still growing but a few look like they are not going to make it. Final report tomorrow. So hoping for a few frosties. Sorry your er was terrible ;( you had a great outcome with 20/19 fertilized! So will you do a 5dt also?

they will let me know tomorrow...I guess it depends on how many are still going! cant wait to find out how many frosties you get. my sheet from the clinic said to expect less than 30% of the embryos to make it to freeze so you should do well as you started off with a good number. FXd!

katie1981 good luck tomorrow :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-You had a 5 day transfer right?!?! Rest up and hopefully they decide to stay put for a long while! :)

Sarah-Sounds horrible! I was awake on and off with my first 2 with twilight sedation and felt nothing.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-You have way more willpower than me! I test like crazy during the 2ww. Good luck tomorrow!

Me-Went in to see the doc today and got an antiobiotic for whatever it is I am fighting. Hope I feel well real soon!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies .... Did AF show her face? I'm just getting light brown spotting off & on. I just want to start the whole process. Should I be concerned that AF isn't here yet?? I stopped bcp 3 days ago.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> ILuvBabies .... Did AF show her face? I'm just getting light brown spotting off & on. I just want to start the whole process. Should I be concerned that AF isn't here yet?? I stopped bcp 3 days ago.

Took 5 days after I stopped bcp for my period to start!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

PCOSMom ..... Congrats to you!!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months :). 

Wow, I still have a few days to wait lol.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> PCOSMom ..... Congrats to you!!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months :).
> 
> Wow, I still have a few days to wait lol.

Thank you!!

Ya, I was scared my period was NEVER going to start! I stopped my pills on a Monday, and the little witch didn't show up till Friday night!!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

I know the feeling. I just want her to come ... & then to disappear for 9 months lol

Sarahincanada ... I'm sorry to hear you were in such pain. Let's hope it was well worth it :). Where did you have the ER?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> ILuvBabies .... Did AF show her face? I'm just getting light brown spotting off & on. I just want to start the whole process. Should I be concerned that AF isn't here yet?? I stopped bcp 3 days ago.

Nope! And I'm having my baseline scan on Wednesday with my injections starting Thursday. I don't know what they are going to do. The clinic I am at now has places all over and the only day they are near me is on Wednesday. Which is why everything is planned down to the day...grrr!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> PCOSMom ..... Congrats to you!!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months :).
> 
> Wow, I still have a few days to wait lol.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Ya, I was scared my period was NEVER going to start! I stopped my pills on a Monday, and the little witch didn't show up till Friday night!!!!Click to expand...

Crap!! I need her to come now! After provera, it's usually a day or two on the money. Now there's a delay?!?! :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

sunshine314 I was hoping to see if youd tested yet....I see you are online so hopefully you will post soon.

Wanna_b_a_mom I was at mount sinai for the ER. I think sedation takes a while to kick in with me, but I just didnt feel sedated at all, and only a little sleepy after. But when I found out I had 19 embryos developing I forgot all about the pain! just hope todays report is good.


----------



## sunshine314

I finally built up the nerve to test this morning and BFP!!! The second line was so dark it was as dark as the control line...it was absolutely beautiful! If I knew how to upload a picture on here I would show yall :)

I am over the moon right now and just can't thank God enough. I have been waiting for this day for so long and all my prayers were finally answered. Now I just have to continue those prayers for healthy little one(s) in there. 

I am now 14dpo (11dp3dt) and still no sore bbs or any type of cramps/twinges or ANY signs really at all but yesterday afternoon and last night I kept burping (small little baby burps) every 10 minutes or so. I never have that so it started to make me feel a little more optimistic. 

WannaBe - It takes about 5 days after I finish bcp's to get my period :) Good luck with starting up soon!! 

Sarah - so sorry your ER was so awful...I was completely under and don't remember one thing. I can't imagine if I was awake for it. So glad you got such great numbers though! Keep us updated on the full report on grades and stuff :) 

Iluvbabies - Good luck with starting up!!

PCOS - Just saw your awesome beta in your journal!!! YAY!!!!!!!! CONGRATS HUN!!!


----------



## JamerC77

sunshine314 said:


> I finally built up the nerve to test this morning and BFP!!! The second line was so dark it was as dark as the control line...it was absolutely beautiful! If I knew how to upload a picture on here I would show yall :)
> 
> I am over the moon right now and just can't thank God enough. I have been waiting for this day for so long and all my prayers were finally answered. Now I just have to continue those prayers for healthy little one(s) in there.
> 
> I am now 14dpo (11dp3dt) and still no sore bbs or any type of cramps/twinges or ANY signs really at all but yesterday afternoon and last night I kept burping (small little baby burps) every 10 minutes or so. I never have that so it started to make me feel a little more optimistic.
> 
> WannaBe - It takes about 5 days after I finish bcp's to get my period :) Good luck with starting up soon!!
> 
> Sarah - so sorry your ER was so awful...I was completely under and don't remember one thing. I can't imagine if I was awake for it. So glad you got such great numbers though! Keep us updated on the full report on grades and stuff :)
> 
> Iluvbabies - Good luck with starting up!!
> 
> PCOS - Just saw your awesome beta in your journal!!! YAY!!!!!!!! CONGRATS HUN!!!

Congrats! H&H 9 Months!!!


----------



## JamerC77

Just wanted to give you all an update, I have been pretty quite lately... my BFP disappeared, I took 3 more HPTs and they were all very negative :( 

Went in yesterday for the blood test and should hear back this afternoon. 

I am pretty crushed - been trying to avoid thinking about it.

Prayers and positive thoughts are requested.


----------



## sarahincanada

sunshine314 said:


> I finally built up the nerve to test this morning and BFP!!!

omg thats amazing news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
so happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JaniceT

Pcosmumtoone, congratulations!!!! I am extremely happy for you.

Wish me luck, my Egg Retrieval is in 13 hours  Doc has just confirmed 2 days ago that there are about 55 follicles and he will retrieve all.


----------



## JaniceT

JamerC77 said:


> Just wanted to give you all an update, I have been pretty quite lately... my BFP disappeared, I took 3 more HPTs and they were all very negative :(
> 
> Went in yesterday for the blood test and should hear back this afternoon.
> 
> I am pretty crushed - been trying to avoid thinking about it.
> 
> Prayers and positive thoughts are requested.

((((hugs)))) I am so sorry :-( You are in my prayers.


----------



## sarahincanada

JamerC77 said:


> Just wanted to give you all an update, I have been pretty quite lately... my BFP disappeared, I took 3 more HPTs and they were all very negative :(
> 
> Went in yesterday for the blood test and should hear back this afternoon.
> 
> I am pretty crushed - been trying to avoid thinking about it.
> 
> Prayers and positive thoughts are requested.

sending you positive thoughts and prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MoBaby

Sunshine! Omg! Congrats!
I don't think I will be able to hold out until 11days post transfer.....I am already calculating how many dpo I will be Sunday! Lol
Janice: good luck today!

Jamer: hugs :( fx for good beta numbers!

I think it took me several days for af to come for me when I stopped bcp...and it lasted 7 days! Idk why I was thinking I would have a small af for a couple of days and everything would be good-nope! 7 days with 5 heavy. I was so mad lol. But hopefully it stays away for 9 months :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Jamer -- ENORMOUS :hugs: sweety!!!! Please go to God for strength!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sunshine -- a BIG congrats girly!!! :)


----------



## sunshine314

Jamer - So sorry hun :( Sending LOTS of prayers and positive thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## katie1981

Hi everyone, got my ec this morning. All went well. Slept through the whole thing and didnt feel a thing. Bit tender this evening but no worse than the past few day. Actually cant believe how good I feel. They got 17 eggs. Cant wait for my fertilisation report in the morning. Fingers crossed. Was hoping to do a 5 dt with one blast but now I really want to have 2 transfered if possible. Doctor advised me to do one because of my age. They do up to 3 in my clinic depending on individual circumstance. Can I change my mind and request 2??? 

Jamer: Hope your ok. Did you get your beta results. Hoping and praying fo you. xx

Janice: How did your ec go?

Mobaby: How you feeling today after transfer?

Sunshine: Congratulations, that is wonderful news

SarahinCanada & Iluvbabies: Hope your both feeling better today.

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry if I forgot you


----------



## JaniceT

Katie1981, my EC had been movd to the 16th... about 8 hours time. How about yours?


----------



## JamerC77

BFN Beta - ordering up a Valium and bowl of ice cream.


----------



## katie1981

JaniceT said:


> Katie1981, my EC had been movd to the 16th... about 8 hours time. How about yours?

Hey, see my post above. 17 lovely eggs. It was so easy, no pain


----------



## katie1981

JamerC77 said:


> BFN Beta - ordering up a Valium and bowl of ice cream.

So sorry to hear that, hope your ok.


----------



## MoBaby

Just found out none of the embryos made it to freeze :( so the two in me now are it. Praying for them to implant and become beautiful babies!

Jamer: im soo sorry :(

Katie: I fell okay, a little achy down there. But im sad now that none of the remaining 12 made it :(


----------



## sunshine314

JamerC77 said:


> BFN Beta - ordering up a Valium and bowl of ice cream.

So sorry Jamer :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-I'm so sorry. That happened to me my first IVF. I was devastated. :(

JamerC77-I'm so sorry hon! :(

Me-Baseline u/s and labs tomorrow with no sign of af. Wonderful.... They want to keep the appt with meds due to start on Thursday. The timing is just way off right now and I'm worried...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-OMG Yay!!!!!!! Congrats!!

Janice-Good luck!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Katie1981-I would personally transfer 2 and up your odds. I was 26 when I did my 2 IVF's for DS and we transferred 2 both times.


----------



## katie1981

A


ILuvBabies200 said:


> Katie1981-I would personally transfer 2 and up your odds. I was 26 when I did my 2 IVF's for DS and we transferred 2 both times.

Hi, will speak to clinic tomorrow when I get my fertilisation report. How are you feeling . My period was 3 days late before this cycle. I was so annoyed. I was never late . Its typical. The one time you wish for it, it doesn't show up.


----------



## MoBaby

Katie: my clinic wanted to do only one but we opted for 2 (the max they would do).


----------



## sarahincanada

so I have 17 embryos still going strong so it will definitely be a 5 day transfer. she left a message so I didnt get to speak to her, hopefully will get to talk to her tomorrow.

JamerC77 Im so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you are doing ok

JaniceT... good luck, I hope it all goes well

MoBaby sorry you had 12 that didnt make it...do they offer an explanation? it seems hardly any people get any to freeze, I wonder why. I think perhaps the lab is too difficult for them where they would do fine in the body. Hope your little beanies will become sticky babies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

Sorry you didn't get any frosties Mobaby...fingers crossed that you won't need them anyways!

Katie - I am 29 and didn't know whether I wanted to transfer 1 or 2...I ended out being a day 3 transfer and they didnt even really give me a choice, they told me they were transferring two (both were 8 cell grade 2 (1 being the best, 5 being the worst)). DOn't know if 1 or 2 stuck but sitting through that tww, I was SO happy I transferred two...I feel like it really upped my chances and even if both implant I would be SO happy and very blessed to have twinnies :)


----------



## MoBaby

Sarah: the embryologist who called said most don't get extra, her words were "that's a bonus" but they were all so strong on day 3 and then yesterday the dr said there were a few that looked like they may be ready but I guess they didn't progress. She told me they are very selective with freezing because they have to be top notch in order to survive a freeze/thaw. I just hoped for 2 frozenbut thank God we had 2 perfect blasts to transfer. Now onto the wait! Wonder when I should test lol.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

MoBaby said:


> Sarah: the embryologist who called said most don't get extra, her words were "that's a bonus" but they were all so strong on day 3 and then yesterday the dr said there were a few that looked like they may be ready but I guess they didn't progress. She told me they are very selective with freezing because they have to be top notch in order to survive a freeze/thaw. I just hoped for 2 frozenbut thank God we had 2 perfect blasts to transfer. Now onto the wait! Wonder when I should test lol.

Test in 6 days :) That's when I got my unquestionable BFP :) 

If you are wayyyy antsy like me, you could pee on a stick in 5 days (but do it at night) ... I had a vvvvv faint line.

No pressure :winkwink:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

MoBaby said:


> Just found out none of the embryos made it to freeze :( so the two in me now are it. Praying for them to implant and become beautiful babies!
> 
> Jamer: im soo sorry :(
> 
> Katie: I fell okay, a little achy down there. But im sad now that none of the remaining 12 made it :(

MoBaby ... Sorry to hear you didn't have any to freeze. Positive thoughts from this point on 

Jamer .... So sorry :hugs:

AFM .... I think AF is pretty much here. Dark brown discharge with some old blood. Basically she's starting to show her face. I hope tomorrow is day 1 :) 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sarah-Yay for so many doing so well! My clinic only does 5 day transfers so I am very nervous. Definitely hoping for some frosties too. IF AF ever gets here and we can start! LOL


----------



## JaniceT

katie1981 said:


> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> Katie1981, my EC had been movd to the 16th... about 8 hours time. How about yours?
> 
> Hey, see my post above. 17 lovely eggs. It was so easy, no painClick to expand...

Wow! Congratulations! I just got back from egg retrieval and am exhausted. Will take a nap and hope my little embies will grow.

Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone. Just got my fertilisation report. 12 fertilised. I am happy. But is 5 a big number to not fertilise. New to this so dont know what to think.


----------



## sunshine314

katie1981 said:


> Hey everyone. Just got my fertilisation report. 12 fertilised. I am happy. But is 5 a big number to not fertilise. New to this so dont know what to think.

Katie, if it makes you feel better, I had 16 mature and only 11 fertilized. Of those 11 by day two I had 4 "textbook" embryos. On day 3, two embryos "were progressing better" than the other two so they decided to transfer since they knew which ones would be the best. Also, I guess the other two ended out being good too cause I got two frosties on day 5 (and my clinic only freezes top grade blasts). Basically, 12 is a GREAT number...I bet this will be your month!!


----------



## MoBaby

I had 14 out of 17 fertilize, 2 blasts and some that made it to blasts but were poor quality.so transfer 2 top notch and no frozen. on day 3 all 14 were progressing the same. I think your report looks good! Good luck! Are you doing a 5 day transfer?


----------



## katie1981

Thank you sunshine and mobaby. Yes goring to do a 5dt. Clinic will only transfer 1 because its my 1st cycle and im under 35. I keep thinking about those little fertilised egg. Is that mental. Lol :-D


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 said:


> Hey everyone. Just got my fertilisation report. 12 fertilised. I am happy. But is 5 a big number to not fertilise. New to this so dont know what to think.

dont worry, that sounds very normal. did they say home many were mature to begin with? good luck with this week, its stressful and exciting to get the report everyday :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

JaniceT said:


> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> Katie1981, my EC had been movd to the 16th... about 8 hours time. How about yours?
> 
> Hey, see my post above. 17 lovely eggs. It was so easy, no painClick to expand...
> 
> Wow! Congratulations! I just got back from egg retrieval and am exhausted. Will take a nap and hope my little embies will grow.
> 
> Baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...

I bet you are exhausted with all those follicles! make sure you rest and drink lots of water or gaterade. looking forward to the report :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sns

2nd IVF attempt in 2 weeks! fingers crossed


----------



## JaniceT

sarahincanada said:


> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> Katie1981, my EC had been movd to the 16th... about 8 hours time. How about yours?
> 
> Hey, see my post above. 17 lovely eggs. It was so easy, no painClick to expand...
> 
> Wow! Congratulations! I just got back from egg retrieval and am exhausted. Will take a nap and hope my little embies will grow.
> 
> Baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you are exhausted with all those follicles! make sure you rest and drink lots of water or gaterade. looking forward to the report :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks babe  am swollen and in pain mow. They managed to get 49 eggs today. I will be speaking to the embryologist this Saturday on each embryo's progress. All the best to your 5DT! has your clinic called about their growth yet?


----------



## sarahincanada

so today day 3 I have 16 embryos going strong. she didnt have any info on the quality, and said that they leave them incubating between now and day 5, so I wont get the final report till we go in for the transfer on friday. she said to prepare for the numbers to go down so Im not shocked on friday. I just hope they are good quality, not just 16 okish embryos!! I guess we will see on friday transfer [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

janicet do you not get a report everyday? how come you have to wait till saturday?


----------



## sunshine314

janice - wow 49 eggs!! Congrats :)

Sarah - Sounds like you will have some good blasts to transfer come Friday! HOpefully you even get some to freeze!


AFM - I just got my beta today! I am 12dp3dt and it was 242!! They said that was "excellent" :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

sunshine314 said:


> AFM - I just got my beta today! I am 12dp3dt and it was 242!! They said that was "excellent" :happydance:

yay great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:
you must be so happy :cloud9:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Day 1 for me. The clinic wants me in tomorrow. I'm excited that the process is going to start. Kinda scared now as my dad has to be operated & I don't want to be stressed as he is out of the country. We haven't shared with our family that we are doing ivf :( I don't want my parents to worry for me as my dad has bigger worries right now. What timing :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

1st BETA -- 238
2nd BETA -- 543

My 1st ultrasound is Dec 2nd!!!!! 

Time to spread some :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Day 1 for me. The clinic wants me in tomorrow. I'm excited that the process is going to start. Kinda scared now as my dad has to be operated & I don't want to be stressed as he is out of the country. We haven't shared with our family that we are doing ivf :( I don't want my parents to worry for me as my dad has bigger worries right now. What timing :(

Yay for Day 1. I hope everything goes ok with your dad and try not to stress to much. however many stressed people get pregnant, so dont stress about the stress either :hugs:

PCOSMomToOne yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMom & Sunshine-Awesome beta's!!! I'm so ecstatic for you both!!! :)

Wannab-day 1 for me too! Definitely love having a cycle buddy so close!! :)

Me-Af hit me this morning. I should have been prepared. LOL I had my labs done and my baseline u/s looked good. I start injections tomorrow evening. I'm maybe thinking of doing even the IM ones myself. I would rather be the one to cause the pain. KWIM?? Paid the hefty bill and we were on our way! I'm a bundle of nerves now. I go back next Wednesday for another scan and labs. Then the following scans are in Ann Arbor 45 min away which I am stressing about. Procedure is 2 hours away at their main lab. ER is the week after Thanksgiving. Praying for a special delivery in August!!! :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSMom & Sunshine-Awesome beta's!!! I'm so ecstatic for you both!!! :)
> 
> Wannab-day 1 for me too! Definitely love having a cycle buddy so close!! :)
> 
> Me-Af hit me this morning. I should have been prepared. LOL I had my labs done and my baseline u/s looked good. I start injections tomorrow evening. I'm maybe thinking of doing even the IM ones myself. I would rather be the one to cause the pain. KWIM?? Paid the hefty bill and we were on our way! I'm a bundle of nerves now. I go back next Wednesday for another scan and labs. Then the following scans are in Ann Arbor 45 min away which I am stressing about. Procedure is 2 hours away at their main lab. ER is the week after Thanksgiving. Praying for a special delivery in August!!! :)

IM ones aren't painful ... the anxiety of injecting is the worst pain. It's been 3 weeks now since I started ... I don't even think about it anymore, it's just become so routine. 

Hoping for your BFP in December!!!! I followed everyone's advice ... I ate pineapple core and walnuts for 3 days after embryo transfer. It's suppose to help with implanting. :winkwink:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies ... I'm so happy we are on the same cycle. I'm going in tomorrow for my baseline u/s. I will at that point all my meds. Exciting yet worrying again about injecting myself lol. But I gotta do it. Tomorrow we can compare what we're both taking. 

PCOSMom ... I'm so happy for u :). I'm hoping for a Christmas BFP!!! I'll definitely eat pineapple &walnuts after the retrieval!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> PCOSMom & Sunshine-Awesome beta's!!! I'm so ecstatic for you both!!! :)
> 
> Wannab-day 1 for me too! Definitely love having a cycle buddy so close!! :)
> 
> Me-Af hit me this morning. I should have been prepared. LOL I had my labs done and my baseline u/s looked good. I start injections tomorrow evening. I'm maybe thinking of doing even the IM ones myself. I would rather be the one to cause the pain. KWIM?? Paid the hefty bill and we were on our way! I'm a bundle of nerves now. I go back next Wednesday for another scan and labs. Then the following scans are in Ann Arbor 45 min away which I am stressing about. Procedure is 2 hours away at their main lab. ER is the week after Thanksgiving. Praying for a special delivery in August!!! :)
> 
> IM ones aren't painful ... the anxiety of injecting is the worst pain. It's been 3 weeks now since I started ... I don't even think about it anymore, it's just become so routine.
> 
> Hoping for your BFP in December!!!! I followed everyone's advice ... I ate pineapple core and walnuts for 3 days after embryo transfer. It's suppose to help with implanting. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Are you doing the progesterone in oil?? Those for me are always painful. The clinic gave me my Lupron IM last week and I agree that was pretty painless. PIO not so much... :)


----------



## MoBaby

Today 3dp5dt- when is the wait over! Lol. I've had a massive headache since Tuesday. Cramping a little. I was emotional a little bit ago. I ordered some answer brand tests which will be here tomorrow afternoon so I wouldn't be tempted to test any earlier :) im on estrogen patches and crinone 0.8 bag inserts. I hope this is enough progesterone as I read a lot of girls are on pio. I took trigger shot 11/7 (500 mcg )wonder if this is gone already.


----------



## sunshine314

ILuv and Wannab - So great that you girls can be cycle buddies!! Good luck starting up! It will be so fun to follow both of you!

Like PCOSmom I also ate pineapple core for 5 days after transfer (I was a 3dt though and not a 5dt)...not sure if it helped but I know it didn't hurt!! I didn't do the walnuts but I did hear those help as well!

Mobaby- One day closer to testing day :) Did you decide when you are going to test? I am also on crinone and that is it. So far it has worked well for me :)


----------



## MoBaby

Sunshine: probably Saturday afternoon (i'll be 10 dpo) then Sunday am...I am inheriting some ics today so maybe tomorrow with those lol although I know its going to be negative. Are you doing crinone once daily?


----------



## sunshine314

MoBaby said:


> Sunshine: probably Saturday afternoon (i'll be 10 dpo) then Sunday am...I am inheriting some ics today so maybe tomorrow with those lol although I know its going to be negative. Are you doing crinone once daily?

Well keep us updated when you test! Yep, crinone once daily in the morning :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> PCOSMom & Sunshine-Awesome beta's!!! I'm so ecstatic for you both!!! :)
> 
> Wannab-day 1 for me too! Definitely love having a cycle buddy so close!! :)
> 
> Me-Af hit me this morning. I should have been prepared. LOL I had my labs done and my baseline u/s looked good. I start injections tomorrow evening. I'm maybe thinking of doing even the IM ones myself. I would rather be the one to cause the pain. KWIM?? Paid the hefty bill and we were on our way! I'm a bundle of nerves now. I go back next Wednesday for another scan and labs. Then the following scans are in Ann Arbor 45 min away which I am stressing about. Procedure is 2 hours away at their main lab. ER is the week after Thanksgiving. Praying for a special delivery in August!!! :)
> 
> IM ones aren't painful ... the anxiety of injecting is the worst pain. It's been 3 weeks now since I started ... I don't even think about it anymore, it's just become so routine.
> 
> Hoping for your BFP in December!!!! I followed everyone's advice ... I ate pineapple core and walnuts for 3 days after embryo transfer. It's suppose to help with implanting. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you doing the progesterone in oil?? Those for me are always painful. The clinic gave me my Lupron IM last week and I agree that was pretty painless. PIO not so much... :)Click to expand...

Ya, I'm doing the PIO in oil. The key is where you poke it .. I notice the closer I get to my fatty butt cheek, it hurts a little more. If I stay closer to the hip then it's painless. Also a fast jab I've noticed is less painful too :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi ladies! Once again a heartfelt congrats to our bfp's!!! Take it easy those who are pupo!!

I got my beta hcg results just now <1. DH and I will try again after Christmas. I'll be around lurking and rooting for all of you!!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Today 3dp5dt- when is the wait over! Lol. I've had a massive headache since Tuesday. Cramping a little. I was emotional a little bit ago. I ordered some answer brand tests which will be here tomorrow afternoon so I wouldn't be tempted to test any earlier :) im on estrogen patches and crinone 0.8 bag inserts. I hope this is enough progesterone as I read a lot of girls are on pio. I took trigger shot 11/7 (500 mcg )wonder if this is gone already.

hey MoBaby, Ive been 'testing out' my trigger since 1dp egg retrieval, the 2nd line is getting fainter so I will let you know when its out of my system. I took 10,000 units of hcg so not sure how it compares to yours.

sending you lots of sticky
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

sunshine314 said:


> ILuv and Wannab - So great that you girls can be cycle buddies!! Good luck starting up! It will be so fun to follow both of you!
> 
> Like PCOSmom I also ate pineapple core for 5 days after transfer (I was a 3dt though and not a 5dt)...not sure if it helped but I know it didn't hurt!! I didn't do the walnuts but I did hear those help as well!
> 
> Mobaby- One day closer to testing day :) Did you decide when you are going to test? I am also on crinone and that is it. So far it has worked well for me :)

ive heard people talk about pineapple core....i dont eat pineapple, isnt the core the hard bit in the middle, and you eat that??

and what is crinone?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sarahincanada said:


> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> ILuv and Wannab - So great that you girls can be cycle buddies!! Good luck starting up! It will be so fun to follow both of you!
> 
> Like PCOSmom I also ate pineapple core for 5 days after transfer (I was a 3dt though and not a 5dt)...not sure if it helped but I know it didn't hurt!! I didn't do the walnuts but I did hear those help as well!
> 
> Mobaby- One day closer to testing day :) Did you decide when you are going to test? I am also on crinone and that is it. So far it has worked well for me :)
> 
> ive heard people talk about pineapple core....i dont eat pineapple, isnt the core the hard bit in the middle, and you eat that??
> 
> and what is crinone?Click to expand...

Yes, the core is "harder" than the pineapple meat. I just cut the core out and chewed on the core till it was almost gone ... then spit what ever I couldn't swallow out. 

Crinone is progesterone that you use vaginally.


----------



## MoBaby

ttcfurever: sooooo sorry :( sending hugs your way.


----------



## sunshine314

ttcfurrever - So sorry hun...I was really thinking it was going to work. HOpefully the 2nd time will be the charm for you.


----------



## sarahincanada

ttcfurrever so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you have a nice holiday season and have success in the new year.

PCOSMomToOne does the core taste ok? Im not even sure if I like pineapple :dohh: so I should start eating it on saturday if friday is my transfer?

Im also on a vaginal progesterone called Prometrium. Im taking 2 in the morning and 2 at night. Im glad I didnt get the oil as it sounds painful and Im a wuss!! I hope what Im taking still works as well.


----------



## sunshine314

not gonna lie..the core isn't great but it isn't awful. I love regualr pineapple but the core...not so much. I did it in hopes that it would help.

I started eating it the day after my transfer and then continued for four more days (five days total). I divided one pinapple into 5 parts...and I only ate the core.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sarahincanada said:


> PCOSMomToOne does the core taste ok? Im not even sure if I like pineapple :dohh: so I should start eating it on saturday if friday is my transfer?

The core tastes just like the pineapple just not as strong and juicy. It's the texture that is the worst part ... kinda like chewing on a toothpick. But just give it a shot ... I think it's worth it!!! And if you dig walnuts too, go for it!

I ate the pineapple the day of my transfer and 2 days after that. I had a 5 day transfer so I just did 3 days of pineapple core. But if your having a 3 day transfer I would do it the day of and 4 days following :) 

Good luck girl!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

im doing a 5 day tomorrow, so will get some for tomorrow thanks!!


----------



## MoBaby

soooo I inhereted some ICs and took 2 (one was messed up kinda so I thought it may be faulty) and there are faint lines on both BUT since its only 3.5dp5dt, I am pretty sure this is my trigger shot (I took 500mcg ovidrel on nov 7th so its been 10 days)....Way to early for a true BFP. I'm so weak! LOL.. I promised myself not to test until Saturday. :) Hope everyone is doing well. Good luck tomorrow sarah!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSMom & Sunshine-Awesome beta's!!! I'm so ecstatic for you both!!! :)
> 
> Wannab-day 1 for me too! Definitely love having a cycle buddy so close!! :)
> 
> Me-Af hit me this morning. I should have been prepared. LOL I had my labs done and my baseline u/s looked good. I start injections tomorrow evening. I'm maybe thinking of doing even the IM ones myself. I would rather be the one to cause the pain. KWIM?? Paid the hefty bill and we were on our way! I'm a bundle of nerves now. I go back next Wednesday for another scan and labs. Then the following scans are in Ann Arbor 45 min away which I am stressing about. Procedure is 2 hours away at their main lab. ER is the week after Thanksgiving. Praying for a special delivery in August!!! :)

ILuvBabies200 ... what injections are you on? I'm starting mine tomorrow ... then I go back on Tuesday and i was told that my retrieval will most likely be around the 27th and 28th. yay!!!!! Did theytell you how many follicles are visible thus far? I was told 11 ... but she said they may increase with puregon - whiich is what i'm going to be injection myself with. 

hope all is well with you all ...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> PCOSMom & Sunshine-Awesome beta's!!! I'm so ecstatic for you both!!! :)
> 
> Wannab-day 1 for me too! Definitely love having a cycle buddy so close!! :)
> 
> Me-Af hit me this morning. I should have been prepared. LOL I had my labs done and my baseline u/s looked good. I start injections tomorrow evening. I'm maybe thinking of doing even the IM ones myself. I would rather be the one to cause the pain. KWIM?? Paid the hefty bill and we were on our way! I'm a bundle of nerves now. I go back next Wednesday for another scan and labs. Then the following scans are in Ann Arbor 45 min away which I am stressing about. Procedure is 2 hours away at their main lab. ER is the week after Thanksgiving. Praying for a special delivery in August!!! :)
> 
> 
> IM ones aren't painful ... the anxiety of injecting is the worst pain. It's been 3 weeks now since I started ... I don't even think about it anymore, it's just become so routine.
> 
> Hoping for your BFP in December!!!! I followed everyone's advice ... I ate pineapple core and walnuts for 3 days after embryo transfer. It's suppose to help with implanting. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you doing the progesterone in oil?? Those for me are always painful. The clinic gave me my Lupron IM last week and I agree that was pretty painless. PIO not so much... :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, I'm doing the PIO in oil. The key is where you poke it .. I notice the closer I get to my fatty butt cheek, it hurts a little more. If I stay closer to the hip then it's painless. Also a fast jab I've noticed is less painful too :)Click to expand...

Interesting!! They just told us where to do the IM injections and I was giving dh the eye because he was totally doing it wrong. LOL I tried doing my own today and just couldn't. The big needle combined with doing it from behind and at a fast pace was just too much.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> PCOSMom & Sunshine-Awesome beta's!!! I'm so ecstatic for you both!!! :)
> 
> Wannab-day 1 for me too! Definitely love having a cycle buddy so close!! :)
> 
> Me-Af hit me this morning. I should have been prepared. LOL I had my labs done and my baseline u/s looked good. I start injections tomorrow evening. I'm maybe thinking of doing even the IM ones myself. I would rather be the one to cause the pain. KWIM?? Paid the hefty bill and we were on our way! I'm a bundle of nerves now. I go back next Wednesday for another scan and labs. Then the following scans are in Ann Arbor 45 min away which I am stressing about. Procedure is 2 hours away at their main lab. ER is the week after Thanksgiving. Praying for a special delivery in August!!! :)
> 
> ILuvBabies200 ... what injections are you on? I'm starting mine tomorrow ... then I go back on Tuesday and i was told that my retrieval will most likely be around the 27th and 28th. yay!!!!! Did theytell you how many follicles are visible thus far? I was told 11 ... but she said they may increase with puregon - whiich is what i'm going to be injection myself with.
> 
> hope all is well with you all ...Click to expand...

I started meds today so no follies yet. I'm not even sure what I'm on to be honest since I am taking the generic overseas form. One is Fostimon and I think it's like Follistim. The other is generic HMG and that is for Repronex or Menopur. Not 100% on the last one...So I do 2 shots a day. I will get checked again next Wednesday at 8 am. And here the kids are off school. Zzzzz


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever-I am so sorry hon. There are no words...:nope:


----------



## JaniceT

Doctor called and rushed me in today for a Day 2 instead of a Day 3 transfer :-(
I am now in the recovery room all dressed and ready to go in the Operating Room for the ET.
I have PCO, collected 49 eggs, 38 matured. By day 2, 17 have survived. Only 2 are good quality, 6 average quality, all fragmented.
I had to be scanned to see if I had OHSS. if I did, then 8 envies would be frozen until my next cycle. Luckily I'm ok and will be having my ET today. Due to my age, the quality and previous success rate, will be having 4 envies put back in.
Am nervous and scared.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Oh Janice, I will be praying for you! Good luck with your transfer :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I feel much better today after 10 hrs of sleep last night :thumbup:


----------



## JaniceT

ttcfurrever said:


> Oh Janice, I will be praying for you! Good luck with your transfer :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind words. I feel much better today after 10 hrs of sleep last night :thumbup:

Thank you, ttcfurrever. I am so sorry that your beta came back low :-( I hope you have a positive try the next time round 
Have just left the hospital and am heading home. I've got all my medications and been instructed the same as last time:

NO pineapple, watermelon, bananas and papaya. Serotonin causes uterus to contract. Also, lots of rest


----------



## MoBaby

Janice: Good luck! FX for you!!


----------



## JaniceT

MoBaby said:


> Janice: Good luck! FX for you!!

Thank you, mobaby! Wishing you lots of positive vibes and baby dust!


----------



## MoBaby

How is everyone today??? This wait is going sooooo slow!! LOL... 4dp5dt now.... I took ICs (2 this morning) and they all have super faint lines on them. I'm thinking they are probably evaps the more I look at it. The 2 I took yesterday had super faint lines also. Since they are ICs I am not putting much weight into them lol. I dont know why I am testing- Its only been 4 days! Okay, I think I will go to the mall or something to try to get my mind off all this. Im not having any symptoms yet- still some cramps here and there. I'll post a pic of my tests-I had to bump the contrast to get them to show on the pic. My camera is dead so I took them with my crappy phone camera. I put the unedited one and the contrast bumped one. My answer test are coming later today so hopefully tomorrow morning BFP!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Those are looking frickin BOMB Mobaby!!!!!!! I tested just 1 day from these tests and I had a faint line ... plus looks like we used the same tests!!!

I bet tomorrow that line will be BEA U TI FUL!


----------



## MoBaby

Do you think the lines are from the Ovidrel still?? I took 500 on 11/7 (so thats nearly 11 days).. By my calculations it should have been gone by 9 days. :) 

Oh and take a look here :) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/802832-my-bfp.html

Sarah: Did you have your transfer today? How are you doing?


----------



## katie1981

Hi everyone. How are you all doing. Ttc furrever, sorry about your result. Hope your ok. How did your tranfer go today janice? Did it hurt. Oh my god mobaby????? I got an update from clinic today. All 12 are still there. Six are normal for day 3 and have divided as expected. The other 6 are doing fantastic. My et is sunday at 12. I am so excited. Clinic still insisting I only transfer 1. I really hope this works. Any advice for making the next 2 weeks go quicker. Lol


----------



## sarahincanada

Im pupo with twins [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
cant remember the grading, will find that out tomorrow but they put the best 2 back in. theres 12 others they are still watching which varied from pre blast morulas to blastocysts, she thought I should have at least 3. as Im 39 I really hope to have some to freeze as that will be my 39 year old eggs I could use when Im 41, 42.

JaniceT sorry that you are nervous, and hoping some of the 4 embryos will be successful. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: how many were transferred on your successful ivf cycle? and thats interesting they said no pineapple.

MoBaby Im very excited for you! Im hopeful that the trigger is out of your system by now and that your lines will get darker and darker. As i mentioned I am 'testing out' my hcg shot....I took 10,000 hcg (will look at what measurement that is to compare to your amount) and today a week later its pretty light already. I know it can leave peoples bodies at a different rate, but im hopeful. will get a photo when i can, i dont have my camera right now. when is your beta?

great news katie1981!! at least by sunday almost half of the 2WW is almost done.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay sarah! My beta is not until Wednesday but if its darker this weekend I am going to go Monday. Their office is a 2 minute walk from mine :)


----------



## JaniceT

Katie, I had my transfer on the 18th, a day earlier than expected. They didn't want to risk my embryos going into arrest. However, using a scoring system, they still look better than my last ICSI. It didn't hurt a single bit. All went well, saw my LO's on the ultrasound while inserting. Also, they emailed me a picture of my four embryos  your numbers look wonderful!! I wish you all the best and lots of sticky dust!

While waiting, I watched on the LCD screen, the embryologist was preparing another lady's embryos by laser hatching them. It was fascinating!!

Saraincanada, congratulations on your PUPO with twins :) keep the happy feelings flowing and baby dust to you too. In my last successful cycle, that was about 1.5 years ago, we transferred 4. I was just about to turn 36. Now at 37, fertility drops quite drastically year by year. I do hoe at least one sticks 

MoBaby, those definiTely look positive  Congratulations!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Pineapple meat is suppose to be a no-no that's why you just eat the core. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby-It's still early and could very well be the trigger testing pos. I would keep testing and see if it gets darker. :)

Janice-Rest up and good luck in the 2ww!!!

Sarah-Best of luck in your 2ww!!!

Me-Day 2 and 4 injections done. Already have one sore hip and the emotions/irritability is starting. :(


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Wow ladies, so many of you in the 2ww. Wishing you all lots of baby dust!! 

ILuvBabies ... I am on my 2nd injection today. I will be returning to the clinic on Tuesday. Still taking DHEA and CoQ10 as per my dr's request. Starting to get excited as the days go on. Yet, so scared :(. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## sunshine314

Sarah - Congrats on being PUPO with twinnies!! Definitely keep us updated if you get any frosties :)

Katie - Sounds like your embies are doing fantastic. Are you sure you can't ask them to transfer two? If you do want to transfer two, it is you that is paying for it, so I would think you have the right to tell them how many to transfer (as long as it isn't an upsurd number). Good luck with your transfer tomorrow though...sounds like you are going to have a great blast to transfer and probably some frosties too!

Mobaby - That looks like a BFP to me too (the trigger leaves my system within 7 or 8 days normally). But like everyone else said, I would keep testing to make sure that pretty line keeps getting darker!! Baby dust to you!!

Janice - Good luck with your embies!! It is much better to have them inside you than sitting in a lab hoping they will make it. I am sure they are settling right in :)

I do agree with the pineapple meat (like PCOSmom said) but eating the core is supposed to help...I did it so I know it didn't hurt and maybe it did even help! 

AFM - I got my second beta back yesterday...577! So excited :)


----------



## katie1981

Hey every. Help!!!!! Did anyone use crinone gel. I am using it twice a day as instucted. It is really starting to build up and become clogged. Sorry if tmi. I am serioussly worried this will affect my transfer tomorrow. Did this happen anyone?


----------



## MoBaby

The crinone is gross. LOL. It won't affect anything though. They will clean it out if in the way :) Im sure they are used to seeing that nasty white junk also in there lol. The instructions said you could clean out the left over stuff or something like that if you read through them. Hope everything goes well today!! :) Good luck!

Janice: How are you felling today??

Me: I took another test last night (930) and one this am (730) both look very similar to the one I took yesterday. I can't tell if any lighter or darker because the lines are faint. It will be exactly 5dp5dt at 10:30 so maybe I should retest later in the day? IDK. I will be POAS in the am for sure :)


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Ladies, where do I get those testies you have all been using? I'm want to get prepared :) lol


----------



## MoBaby

The pink handled ones you can get on amazon or ebay. Im using answer ones now and you can get those anywhere.


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Me: I took another test last night (930) and one this am (730) both look very similar to the one I took yesterday. I can't tell if any lighter or darker because the lines are faint. It will be exactly 5dp5dt at 10:30 so maybe I should retest later in the day? IDK. I will be POAS in the am for sure :)

its still quite early, Ive seen people on here get a bfp this early and others took about 4 more days. this is exactly why Im testing out the trigger, its already really light and Im only 1dp5dt. I will let you know when it goes blank. FXd your gets darker [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## JaniceT

MoBaby said:


> The crinone is gross. LOL. It won't affect anything though. They will clean it out if in the way :) Im sure they are used to seeing that nasty white junk also in there lol. The instructions said you could clean out the left over stuff or something like that if you read through them. Hope everything goes well today!! :) Good luck!
> 
> Janice: How are you felling today??
> 
> Me: I took another test last night (930) and one this am (730) both look very similar to the one I took yesterday. I can't tell if any lighter or darker because the lines are faint. It will be exactly 5dp5dt at 10:30 so maybe I should retest later in the day? IDK. I will be POAS in the am for sure :)

I'm well, thanks for asking. Been sleeping all day! The cyclogest makes me very sleepy. Tomorrow, getting another hormone injection in my butt. It's only 3dpo and I'm anxious.

On your testing, do test later. HCG will take a few days to build up and show a strong dark line.


----------



## sarahincanada

so Ive got 

:cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:

8 frosties :happydance: I cant quite believe my response, being 39. I was taking coQ10, I wondered if that helped.

I asked what grades the 2 put in yesterday and they were 4CB and 3BB. she said the grades do not reflect the implantation rate.....she has seen AA have problems and CC's be perfect. what grades did you ladies have??


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> so Ive got
> 
> :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:
> 
> 8 frosties :happydance: I cant quite believe my response, being 39. I was taking coQ10, I wondered if that helped.
> 
> I asked what grades the 2 put in yesterday and they were 4CB and 3BB. she said the grades do not reflect the implantation rate.....she has seen AA have problems and CC's be perfect. what grades did you ladies have??

Looking great sarahincanada :). I hope I get the same response!!! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sarahincanada said:


> so Ive got
> 
> :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:
> 
> 8 frosties :happydance: I cant quite believe my response, being 39. I was taking coQ10, I wondered if that helped.
> 
> I asked what grades the 2 put in yesterday and they were 4CB and 3BB. she said the grades do not reflect the implantation rate.....she has seen AA have problems and CC's be perfect. what grades did you ladies have??

That's a whole TEAM of frosties!! Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sarah-Wahoo on all the frosties!!

Me-Nothing new to report. Getting anxious and feeling hormonal as expected. I had DS in the ER Thursday and the Urgent Care today. Looks like he is in the early stages of bronchitis. I got an antibiotic for me on Monday and was getting better but now feel a tad worse. I need to be well in just over a week!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Sarah-Wahoo on all the frosties!!
> 
> Me-Nothing new to report. Getting anxious and feeling hormonal as expected. I had DS in the ER Thursday and the Urgent Care today. Looks like he is in the early stages of bronchitis. I got an antibiotic for me on Monday and was getting better but now feel a tad worse. I need to be well in just over a week!

Awwww :hugs: I hope u & DS feel better! I'm not feeling much on day 3 of injections.


----------



## sunshine314

Sarah - what an AWESOME number of frosties!! That is amazing :) Congrats :)

Iluv - hope you fee better hun...being sick AND having to take injections is definitely no fun at all.


----------



## MoBaby

Sarah: that's awesome! Congrats :)

Me: guess that nice line from 2 days ago was from trigger. This am faint at the most. I will be 6dp5dt at 1030....still holding onto hope though :) its early still.


----------



## katie1981

Heya everone. Just back from transfer. The transfered 1 top grade aa blast, 2 are frosties already and the other 9 are still going strong. They will phone me tomorrow and lef me know how many more will make it to frosties. They said its fantastic for them all to make it to day 5. So happy. How is everyone


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne
so whats the next step, you have had 2 beta tests and so is the scan next? are you excited to find out if theres one or two in there...any preference?

ILuvBabies200
oh no, I hope DS gets better very soon. :hugs::hugs:

Wanna_b_a_mom
very excited for you, hope you have good success 

sunshine314
when is your next beta? how are you feeling?

MoBaby
my test this morning I couldnt really see a 2nd line, so mine is out of my system at 2dp5dt. Im still very hopeful for you! can you take a photo and show us the lines??

katie1981
fanastic news, congrats on being pupo! and congrats on the results, I feel much less pressure to know I have some frosties so we are really lucky.


AFM nothing much going on, feel a little crampy here any there. anyone have symptoms the first few days past transfer? Its going to be a long week!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sarahincanada said:


> PCOSMomToOne
> so whats the next step, you have had 2 beta tests and so is the scan next? are you excited to find out if theres one or two in there...any preference?

Hi girl!

I have had 3 beta's so far

1st- 238
2nd- 543
3rd- 1325

I went for an ultrasound on Friday due to some cramping and pains in my left side (soooo worried it was ectopic). My scan looked good so far, not a whole lot to see since I was only 4 weeks 4 days. But she was able to find one sac measuring exactly 4 weeks 4 days and she said the other sac didn't look so good. I am going for another ultrasound on Tuesday 11/22 just to check things out again. Then I also have another ultrasound scheduled for 12/2. I am so thankful my clinic is being so nice and keeping my stress down to a minimum with the reassuring ultrasounds. I'm still way nervous for the ultrasounds because I will be crushed if something doesn't look right. :wacko:

As far as symptoms after transfer ... the only thing I had was a little dizziness/nausea around 5dp5dt .. that only lasted a day or two. Then I started having cramping around 8dp5dt. Right now, 16 days passed transfer I am EXHAUSTED! But that's about it! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Hi girl!
> 
> I have had 3 beta's so far
> 
> 1st- 238
> 2nd- 543
> 3rd- 1325
> 
> I went for an ultrasound on Friday due to some cramping and pains in my left side (soooo worried it was ectopic). My scan looked good so far, not a whole lot to see since I was only 4 weeks 4 days. But she was able to find one sac measuring exactly 4 weeks 4 days and she said the other sac didn't look so good. I am going for another ultrasound on Tuesday 11/22 just to check things out again. Then I also have another ultrasound scheduled for 12/2. I am so thankful my clinic is being so nice and keeping my stress down to a minimum with the reassuring ultrasounds. I'm still way nervous for the ultrasounds because I will be crushed if something doesn't look right. :wacko:
> 
> As far as symptoms after transfer ... the only thing I had was a little dizziness/nausea around 5dp5dt .. that only lasted a day or two. Then I started having cramping around 8dp5dt. Right now, 16 days passed transfer I am EXHAUSTED! But that's about it! :)

awww fingers crossed everything will be fine. the wait is hard. would you be ok if you did end up having twins? Im a little nervous at the thought but will be happy regardless.


----------



## sarahincanada

hey those of you that got a BFP what day past transfer did you get it?


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby heres a chart about what happens each day after a transfer
 



Attached Files:







ivf.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Very faint positive 5dp5dt.

I would be okay with twins. I have an idea of how difficult it would be, but I'd figure it out. The hubby would DEFINITELY have to step in a lot!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks Sarah! I've seen that so thats why I am trying to not overanalyze the hpts just yet. I would take a pic, but I only have my crappy cell and its hard to get those faint lines :( Hopefully tomorrow something exciting!


----------



## sunshine314

I got my bfp at 14 dpo but that was just bc I was too chicken to test before that. At that point my bfp was almost as dark as the control line so it probably would have gotten a faint line around 10 or 11 dpo.

Mobaby - I personally think if you have any kind of line at this point it is great. The trigger leaves my system at 6 or 7 days post trigger. Good luck tomorrow!!! Baby dust to you!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-Good luck testing!! I'm betting trigger is finally out now! :) Took me a good 10 days to clear it.

PCOSmom-Good luck hon! Keep us posted on the u/s!! I had a super early one with DD as well for pain. We saw a sac and nothing else. 

Hello to everyone else!! 4 days of injections now! Wish we could just do this tomorrow. I'm ready and would have the whole week to relax. :)


----------



## MoBaby

PCOSmom: I have been having left side pain/cramping going on 2 days now.... IDK what it is, when I ovulate thats where I feel it, but it feels more like AF cramps, but different if that makes any sense lol. Its not bad, noticable.

Today my FRER is a little bit darker, DH can see it! SO I am praying this is a good sign and sticky bean! Hoping tomorrow am is a blaring line :) Beta is not until wednesday :( No spotting or anything so thats good.


----------



## sunshine314

MoBaby said:


> PCOSmom: I have been having left side pain/cramping going on 2 days now.... IDK what it is, when I ovulate thats where I feel it, but it feels more like AF cramps, but different if that makes any sense lol. Its not bad, noticable.
> 
> Today my FRER is a little bit darker, DH can see it! SO I am praying this is a good sign and sticky bean! Hoping tomorrow am is a blaring line :) Beta is not until wednesday :( No spotting or anything so thats good.

Ok I think it is totally a BFP!! What day are you at again??? In my opinion there is no way that is the trigger :) Can you upload a picture??!! 

Also I had those weird cramps as well (I had stopped having them and then I had one last night that was so bad it woke me up)...I am taking them as good signs that it is just my body adjusting to the new embie :) I wouldn't worry about it (easier said than done right??)


----------



## katie1981

Hi everyone. Mobaby congratulations. Its really starting to sound like a bfp. Fx. How many dpt are you now. I am 1dp5dt. Ended out with 4 frosties so that is good news. Pcos mum, sunshine and ttcfurrer. How are you all feeling. Janice and sarah how is the tww going. Feeling anything?


----------



## MoBaby

..


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, is anyone taking Cyclogest presaries? I'm 5dpo and feeling dead tired. Also today, feeling nausea and some metallic taste in my mouth. It cannot be pregnancy because I'm only 5dpo, embryo would have just turned into a blasto.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Mobaby- I can see it!! Congrats!

Janice, Katie- how are you all doing?

PcosMom- Good luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

I had my f/u appointment today. We'll be cycling again in January or February. Oh, and my sister had her firstborn yesterday morning. My nephew is just over 6.5lbs :cloud9:


----------



## sunshine314

Mobaby - My work computer blocks that site...but I will take your word for it! Congrats hun!!

ttcfurrever - congrats on your new nephew!! How amazing! I am sure that Januaray/February will be here in no time :)

AFM - go in for my third beta tomorrow (fingers crossed!!). I am not having many symptoms just yet but trying not to read into that :)


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby I can see something, if its getting darker than it has to be your bfp!! at least you dont have long till your beta, will you know the day of or the next day? mine is on monday and I wont know till tuesday.

janice t I am taking progesterone and been feeling tired, had a metallic taste, wooziness etc. my nipples have also been so tender, but assuming that could be from the progesterone too. its annoying that it mimics pregnancy symptoms. are you going to be poas?

sunshine314 good luck with your beta! a lot of people say they feel nothing early on so dont worry. when will you have the number back?


----------



## JaniceT

Ttcfurrever, I'm sleeping 13 hours a day. Same as my last ICSI cycle. The cyclogest really knocks me out :-(

Sarahincanada, ya the fatigue is really annoying. Today will be 6 dpo and I hope I'd feel some pain LOL implantation cramps, that is. I would love to POAS but I got my Proluton injection on Sunday and will get another tomorrow. Definitely will need to wait until that is out of my system. Last time, i started POAS at 11dpo but only got a faint line at 14dpo  Have you POAS yet?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

ttcfurrever-Congrats Auntie!!! Can't wait for you to cycle again next year! :)

sunshine-I had zero symptoms with DS. I felt nothing the entire first trimester really! I swore I wasn't pregnant. So don't let that get you down. 

Mobaby-So hope that is your BFP!! It should start getting darker if it is! :)

Me-5 days of stims...Not too bloated yet and af is finally about done! I think starting meds on day 2 wasn't good for my heavy flow but this is all about timing on their clock I guess. Much different from my first clinic. My hips are sore that is for sure! And I want to cry about everything.


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone. Just had a big argument with my fiance over nothing and I got very angry. Could this affect implantation. I am worried I have ruined my chances now because hospital said to stay relaxed. I am now so upset now. Think the hormones are finally making me crazy. Help!


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby did you test today?

ILuvBabies200 good luck, when do you go for an ultrasound?

janice T yes I am testing, looks like the trigger is finally out of my system at 4dp5dt / 9dpo. hope that a 2nd line fades back in soon!!

katie an argument would definitely not stop implantation. :hugs:


----------



## JaniceT

Katie, I had a tiff with my DH too on Sunday. It surely won't affect implantation 

Sarah, all the best to your testing! I nerd to go out to buy some pee sticks


----------



## sunshine314

So many ladies testing in the next few days :) Good luck to Mobaby, Sarah, Janice and Katie :) 

Katie - don't worry about the argument...it won't hurt implantation :) 

I get my third beta back today. Will let you girls know when I find out this afternoon.


----------



## katie1981

Thanks ladies. I know its insane. Im just really worried that anything I do will effect the outcome. Im only 2dpt and going nuts already. But thanks for the reassurance it was all I needed. Hope you are all ok.:-D


----------



## MoBaby

Beta negative. Guess I was seeing things. Im never doing first response test ever again. They had lines on the, even DH saw! I can't believe I got my hopes up. Good luck to everyone else. Idk what our next step is as this is very expensive for us and its all out of pocket.


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Beta negative. Guess I was seeing things. I can't believe I got my hopes up. Good luck to everyone else. Idk what our next step is as this is very expensive for us and its all out of pocket.

oh no :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Im so sorry.


----------



## sunshine314

MoBaby said:


> Beta negative. Guess I was seeing things. I can't believe I got my hopes up. Good luck to everyone else. Idk what our next step is as this is very expensive for us and its all out of pocket.

So sorry Mobaby :cry: IVF is very expensive...have you thought about a shared donor program?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

OMG Mobaby ... I'm sorry! May God give you strength sweety!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> ttcfurrever-Congrats Auntie!!! Can't wait for you to cycle again next year! :)
> 
> sunshine-I had zero symptoms with DS. I felt nothing the entire first trimester really! I swore I wasn't pregnant. So don't let that get you down.
> 
> Mobaby-So hope that is your BFP!! It should start getting darker if it is! :)
> 
> Me-5 days of stims...Not too bloated yet and af is finally about done! I think starting meds on day 2 wasn't good for my heavy flow but this is all about timing on their clock I guess. Much different from my first clinic. My hips are sore that is for sure! And I want to cry about everything.

Hi ILuvBabies ... I went to get my u/s today and they found 7 follicles on the left and 3 on the right ... this is day 7 for me. Dr said that it is still early as 3-4 days makes a difference. I'm still on 300ml of puregon and starting organlutron tomorrow. I'm back in the Clinic on Friday. My FSH was 8 which she said was good. I'm so disappointed that there are only 10 follicles :( . I hope these buggers start growing and have more!!! ER is most likely on Monday ....

anyone have a similar experience with 10 follicles and a BFP? (plz say yes!)


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

MoBaby said:


> Beta negative. Guess I was seeing things. I can't believe I got my hopes up. Good luck to everyone else. Idk what our next step is as this is very expensive for us and its all out of pocket.

I'm so sorry MoBaby :hug:


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> ttcfurrever-Congrats Auntie!!! Can't wait for you to cycle again next year! :)
> 
> sunshine-I had zero symptoms with DS. I felt nothing the entire first trimester really! I swore I wasn't pregnant. So don't let that get you down.
> 
> Mobaby-So hope that is your BFP!! It should start getting darker if it is! :)
> 
> Me-5 days of stims...Not too bloated yet and af is finally about done! I think starting meds on day 2 wasn't good for my heavy flow but this is all about timing on their clock I guess. Much different from my first clinic. My hips are sore that is for sure! And I want to cry about everything.
> 
> Hi ILuvBabies ... I went to get my u/s today and they found 7 follicles on the left and 3 on the right ... this is day 7 for me. Dr said that it is still early as 3-4 days makes a difference. I'm still on 300ml of puregon and starting organlutron tomorrow. I'm back in the Clinic on Friday. My FSH was 8 which she said was good. I'm so disappointed that there are only 10 follicles :( . I hope these buggers start growing and have more!!! ER is most likely on Monday ....
> 
> anyone have a similar experience with 10 follicles and a BFP? (plz say yes!)Click to expand...

10 follicles is what my clinic wanted me to aim for with my cycle. theres people who retrieve 3 eggs and get a bfp and those who get 20 eggs and a bfn. you are looking for QUALITY not quantity. Im sure you will do great!


----------



## JaniceT

Mobaby, I am so sorry :-(


----------



## sunshine314

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> ttcfurrever-Congrats Auntie!!! Can't wait for you to cycle again next year! :)
> 
> sunshine-I had zero symptoms with DS. I felt nothing the entire first trimester really! I swore I wasn't pregnant. So don't let that get you down.
> 
> Mobaby-So hope that is your BFP!! It should start getting darker if it is! :)
> 
> Me-5 days of stims...Not too bloated yet and af is finally about done! I think starting meds on day 2 wasn't good for my heavy flow but this is all about timing on their clock I guess. Much different from my first clinic. My hips are sore that is for sure! And I want to cry about everything.
> 
> Hi ILuvBabies ... I went to get my u/s today and they found 7 follicles on the left and 3 on the right ... this is day 7 for me. Dr said that it is still early as 3-4 days makes a difference. I'm still on 300ml of puregon and starting organlutron tomorrow. I'm back in the Clinic on Friday. My FSH was 8 which she said was good. I'm so disappointed that there are only 10 follicles :( . I hope these buggers start growing and have more!!! ER is most likely on Monday ....
> 
> anyone have a similar experience with 10 follicles and a BFP? (plz say yes!)Click to expand...

10 follicles sounds great...sometimes I think less is more with IVF. If you are on day 7 you may have a few more pop up too.


----------



## MoBaby

I had an appt with my RE today.. I called and said I wanted to f/u ASAP and they said how about 1:30 and I said yes. So we went.... He said everything went perfect during the cycle; meds were perfect ; response was perfect; great number of eggs and majority fertilized which was great; 2 perfect embies to transfer. So he did not know why it did not take. He did not think it was chromosomally related b/c DH had karotyping done and I have no family history of genetic issues; all my bloodwork had always been great. The only thing that may have affected this is my small fibroid, which is not near the cavity. He said sometimes women undergoing IVF have a lower success rate with fibroids that do not look to be an issue for unknown reasons. He said we could remove the fibroid which would put us out 3 months to try again. BUT he said he feels that we were just in that 40% area where it did not take and he was extremely disappointed in this. He feels that the surgery is not indicated yet. We are going to start IVF cycle #2 as soon as my period starts (well, the BCP anyways then the Lupron then the other stuff then etc...). So if all goes well, hopefully the first week of Jan we will have EC and transfer. I think the second time is it for us, both mentally and financially, so it has to be it. I am trying to stay positive and Trust in God that he knows what is best. PS: My brother just found out they are having twins. Suprise. That stung. I knew they were expecting for 5 weeks now, but never thought that. She is due a few weeks before I would have been if my little ones would have taken. But that the way it is and I know there is a reason for everything. I'll keep stalking for updates for now :) I'll be in the Jan IVF section soon. Hope I dont see any of you there!! :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Mobaby, to give you hope, I have a fibriod on my Uterus as well. My RE said that removing the fibroid would cause scar tissue therefore it was better to keep the fibriod.


----------



## sunshine314

Mobaby - it's so good that you got a f/u so quickly. Your doctor seems really optimistc and seeing that you responded so well, I hope that you will do the same next time around but with a BFP result. All you can do is keep doing what you were doing and continue to pray. God has a plan for you and I am sure it is a great one!

Good luck with your IVF in January...fingers crossed that you are meant to have a late summer/fall 2012 baby :)


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> I had an appt with my RE today.. I called and said I wanted to f/u ASAP and they said how about 1:30 and I said yes. So we went.... He said everything went perfect during the cycle; meds were perfect ; response was perfect; great number of eggs and majority fertilized which was great; 2 perfect embies to transfer. So he did not know why it did not take. He did not think it was chromosomally related b/c DH had karotyping done and I have no family history of genetic issues; all my bloodwork had always been great. The only thing that may have affected this is my small fibroid, which is not near the cavity. He said sometimes women undergoing IVF have a lower success rate with fibroids that do not look to be an issue for unknown reasons. He said we could remove the fibroid which would put us out 3 months to try again. BUT he said he feels that we were just in that 40% area where it did not take and he was extremely disappointed in this. He feels that the surgery is not indicated yet. We are going to start IVF cycle #2 as soon as my period starts (well, the BCP anyways then the Lupron then the other stuff then etc...). So if all goes well, hopefully the first week of Jan we will have EC and transfer. I think the second time is it for us, both mentally and financially, so it has to be it. I am trying to stay positive and Trust in God that he knows what is best. PS: My brother just found out they are having twins. Suprise. That stung. I knew they were expecting for 5 weeks now, but never thought that. She is due a few weeks before I would have been if my little ones would have taken. But that the way it is and I know there is a reason for everything. I'll keep stalking for updates for now :) I'll be in the Jan IVF section soon. Hope I dont see any of you there!! :)

big :hugs::hugs::hugs:
the sad reality is, its actually quite hard to get pregnant. they say young healthy couples only have a 25% chance of getting pregnant each month....thats a lot of eggs not being fertilized, not implanting etc. Its not that theres something terribly wrong and it all seems very random. Theres quite a few girls on here who have their first IVF fail and then are pregnant with twins on their second....in my eyes the embryos in the first IVF might not have been perfect but look they found 2 good ones the 2nd time. Its all so random and its really hard to get our heads round. Im glad that you had a positive meeting and really hope January is your month. Your forever baby was just not ready this month, but Im sure will be with you soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

p.s I had a polyp removed in march as I was told anything in the uterus can act like a natural IUD and mine was in the preferred place for implantation so I had it removed. lots of women have fibroids and get pregnant so hopefully its not an issue.


----------



## MoBaby

wanna_be_a_mom: A lady I work with had only 3 eggies retrieved the first go, bfp first round then 8 eggies the second time, bfp second go round, so as long as you have quality eggies and good embies on day of transfer number does not matter :) Good luck!


Sarah: I will be thinking about you over the next few days! I really hope this is it for you!! I know how nerve recking it can be at this point, so dont panic! 

If I had any thing I would do different- DO NOT TEST!! It can lead to false hope/stress thats not needed. I will not test my second go around :)


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> wanna_be_a_mom: A lady I work with had only 3 eggies retrieved the first go, bfp first round then 8 eggies the second time, bfp second go round, so as long as you have quality eggies and good embies on day of transfer number does not matter :) Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sarah: I will be thinking about you over the next few days! I really hope this is it for you!! I know how nerve recking it can be at this point, so dont panic!
> 
> If I had any thing I would do different- DO NOT TEST!! It can lead to false hope/stress thats not needed. I will not test my second go around :)

there was definitely something there on your test, must have been the trigger? did you test this morning before the beta? I am testing but Im not stressing about it, right now the line is so faint that it could still be the trigger. only if it gets darker and darker will I get excited. even then Im still cautious as theres the whole first trimester to get through. its so hard :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

All my test had the same line on them. Faint pink line within like 2 minutes and the slightly darkened over time. IDK if darker, probably was imagining it. There is no way it could have been the trigger. 2 days ago it looked negative, with nothing I could see. It took almost 12 days for the trigger to go away. But I guess FRER are just crap so Im never buying those again!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

MoBaby said:


> All my test had the same line on them. Faint pink line within like 2 minutes and the slightly darkened over time. IDK if darker, probably was imagining it. There is no way it could have been the trigger. 2 days ago it looked negative, with nothing I could see. It took almost 12 days for the trigger to go away. But I guess FRER are just crap so Im never buying those again!

Did they say your BETA was negative or did they give you a number???


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> All my test had the same line on them. Faint pink line within like 2 minutes and the slightly darkened over time. IDK if darker, probably was imagining it. There is no way it could have been the trigger. 2 days ago it looked negative, with nothing I could see. It took almost 12 days for the trigger to go away. But I guess FRER are just crap so Im never buying those again!

Oh I didnt realize you had got a negative first. Ive never had a evap or any 2nd line on any frer before, they are always stark white, so thats interesting.


----------



## MoBaby

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Did they say your BETA was negative or did they give you a number???

They just said it was negative, no number given. I did not think to ask for it. They do the quantative one.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

MoBaby said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Did they say your BETA was negative or did they give you a number???
> 
> They just said it was negative, no number given. I did not think to ask for it. They do the quantative one.Click to expand...

OOOoh I would definitely ask for a number .... Some clinics say under 5 is negative but there are some that say under 25 is negative. It could explain your faint test.


----------



## JaniceT

MoBaby said:


> All my test had the same line on them. Faint pink line within like 2 minutes and the slightly darkened over time. IDK if darker, probably was imagining it. There is no way it could have been the trigger. 2 days ago it looked negative, with nothing I could see. It took almost 12 days for the trigger to go away. But I guess FRER are just crap so Im never buying those again!

I'm so sorry MoBaby. I too went through the same disappointment and heartache during my 2nd ICSI cycle. Although I used a cheap stick. Same line where the positive would be within 2 minutes and darkened over time. I'm just so sorry you have to go through such pain.


----------



## sunshine314

I agree with the rest of you girls that I definitely saw lines on your tests mobaby...and I can totally see why you had so much hope. After 12 days, the trigger should definitely be out of your system. I am also with PCOS mom, I would call your doctor and ask for a number. 

So sorry you have to go through all of this. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne :thumbup: good idea about asking for a number. 

my tests are still super super faint, tonight I will be 12 full days from the trigger shot so not sure if its still that. the trigger faded gradually over the first week and now the last couple of days the same faint faint line. So not getting excited seeing as its similar to what happened to you mobaby. but I have not had a complete negative yet so its either the trigger still or my hcg has slowly started and so a small overlap. They are so faint you can barely see anything though so I would need to see the line get obviously darker and darker to get excited. my phone doesnt pick up the lines so will get my good camera from my business and take some photos later in the week.


----------



## sunshine314

Hi ladies, I am probably signing off till after Thanksgiving. If you celebrate Thanksgiving, just wanted to wish you a happy one and a fun long weekend (and lots of great black Friday shopping!). 

I hope to come back to LOTS of great baby news! I have my fingers crossed for all you girls who are testing the next few days.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Worst day ever...tempted to cancel the cycle and get my money back. Had a follicle scan today and they measured nothing but claim there are way too many eggs. They are looking at quantity and not quality. Don't even know the sizes or my lining. Drew my blood but never got the E2 level. He's saying there are too many and they may retrieve them but do a transfer at a later date. I'm livid...been crying all day. I want a chance with some fresh ones. Oh and I got the bombed dropped that it's an additional $1200 to take them to blast which they almost guarantee they will do. And this is after the 9k I paid them up front for what I thought was everything. And my labs aren't covered there since they do them in-office and they are $400 each with me having 2 already with 2 more. And....the major source of stress is once they freeze the embryos...wait for it...it's $5150 to transfer them for a FET!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've only ever paid under a thousand for that. I'm sick to my stomach and in tears. And to top it off my car has been struggling to start all day. Think of me girls...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-I'm so sorry hon. ((((HUGS))))

katie-The hormones are making me crazy already and I remember with DS's IVF like 2 days after transfer having a huge screaming match with DH and swore I wouldn't be pregnant and I was. That was only the beginning of the stress though. ;)

Sorry I missed a few days...long day yesterday and no time to get on. Gonna try and enjoy my Thanksgiving. Might just stay home in bed and bury myself. My mom is coming with me to the Saturday scan and together we are gonna raise the roof on this crap!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'm so sorry girl!! I went through a similar situation in August. That's why I did an FET last month. In August I had 30 follicles, therefore they ran my blood work before the egg capture! My hormone levels were horrible and they told me that there would be no way the fresh embryos would survive if we transferred them. I was crushed too!! But my RE ended calling me later that day and thoroughly explained why it was best that we wait. My egg retrieval was the end of August and my transfer was Nov 4th. It was such a long wait and a bunch of mishaps in between but we finally made it and we are at a good spot now. I would call and find out how many follies u have and why exactly are they delaying it. I too, had to pay an extra $3550 for the frozen transfer cycle plus all the meds too! Ugh we are drained financially. But at least we got something to show for it, praying to God everything continues to go well :)

Take care Girly!!! You're not alone, u can always message me if u need to chat or vent! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I'm so sorry girl!! I went through a similar situation in August. That's why I did an FET last month. In August I had 30 follicles, therefore they ran my blood work before the egg capture! My hormone levels were horrible and they told me that there would be no way the fresh embryos would survive if we transferred them. I was crushed too!! But my RE ended calling me later that day and thoroughly explained why it was best that we wait. My egg retrieval was the end of August and my transfer was Nov 4th. It was such a long wait and a bunch of mishaps in between but we finally made it and we are at a good spot now. I would call and find out how many follies u have and why exactly are they delaying it. I too, had to pay an extra $3550 for the frozen transfer cycle plus all the meds too! Ugh we are drained financially. But at least we got something to show for it, praying to God everything continues to go well :)
> 
> Take care Girly!!! You're not alone, u can always message me if u need to chat or vent! :)

I forgot about the extra meds involved. It just keeps getting better...I've done this before with numerous IUI's and IVF's and have never hyperstimmed so for that I am not worried. Really just upset about all the things we were kept in the dark about. This clinic was supposed to be better. :nope:


----------



## JaniceT

I caved and tested this morning at 8 dpo. Just could not wait  Well, of course it was negative.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JaniceT said:


> I caved and tested this morning at 8 dpo. Just could not wait  Well, of course it was negative.

At least you know trigger is out! :blush:


----------



## JaniceT

ILuvBabies200 said:


> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested this morning at 8 dpo. Just could not wait  Well, of course it was negative.
> 
> At least you know trigger is out! :blush:Click to expand...

That is so true! Thanks!! :-D


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 Im so sorry, that is all very confusing so I hope they can explain it better. Its frustrating to wait but look what happened to PCOSMomToOne so it should be all worth it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Janice yay thats great your trigger is out!

as for me yesterday morning was the lightest my line has ever been so assuming trigger is out and then yesterday afternoon and evening can see a better line....but not sure if its just my urine is better at different times of day. so I cant get excited until the line gets darker, its so faint that my camera phone barely pics it up.

Im 6dp5dt, or 11 dpo, 13 days from trigger today.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 Im so sorry, that is all very confusing so I hope they can explain it better. Its frustrating to wait but look what happened to PCOSMomToOne so it should be all worth it :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Janice yay thats great your trigger is out!
> 
> as for me yesterday morning was the lightest my line has ever been so assuming trigger is out and then yesterday afternoon and evening can see a better line....but not sure if its just my urine is better at different times of day. so I cant get excited until the line gets darker, its so faint that my camera phone barely pics it up.
> 
> Im 6dp5dt, or 11 dpo, 13 days from trigger today.

My line was really faint at 5 & 6 days past transfer ... by 7 & 8 it was clearly there :) Can't wait to hear about tomorrows!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## JaniceT

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Worst day ever...tempted to cancel the cycle and get my money back. Had a follicle scan today and they measured nothing but claim there are way too many eggs. They are looking at quantity and not quality. Don't even know the sizes or my lining. Drew my blood but never got the E2 level. He's saying there are too many and they may retrieve them but do a transfer at a later date. I'm livid...been crying all day. I want a chance with some fresh ones. Oh and I got the bombed dropped that it's an additional $1200 to take them to blast which they almost guarantee they will do. And this is after the 9k I paid them up front for what I thought was everything. And my labs aren't covered there since they do them in-office and they are $400 each with me having 2 already with 2 more. And....the major source of stress is once they freeze the embryos...wait for it...it's $5150 to transfer them for a FET!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've only ever paid under a thousand for that. I'm sick to my stomach and in tears. And to top it off my car has been struggling to start all day. Think of me girls...

Dearest, firstly, :hugs:! I pay out of my own pocket too and know how frustrating it all is. I had a similar situation as you but it happened just before ET.

I have PCO, scanned and showed more than 55 follicles. 49 retrieved, etc etc. During Egg pickup, I was told that we will try for day 3 transfer (Saturday). Come Friday, I saw 12 missed calls on my phone as I had silenced it. Called back and the hospital wanted me in for a Day 2 transfer at 2pm! OMG! I had 3 hours to get ready to go and my hubby won't be able to be there with me because he has work.

So I went in, another twist. They wanted me scanned to see if I had OHSS from having so many follicles (same as you). If I had OHSS, they won't transfer. They will freeze any embies I have that survive day3 and do a FET. I had never experienced so many sudden changes in any of my ICSI cycles. (damn the PCO!)

Finally, at 4.30pm, I got my transfer done, a 2-day instead of 3-day.

I can totally understand how you feel. Building up the courage and emotions, for D-Day and then to be told otherwise. Howver, my doctor and nurses explained me through every single step. I think what lacked in your case are the FS not explaining to you in detail. It is horrible to go through so man things and not being explained to. I suggest you call them and ask for more details because you deserve it babe!


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone. Hope all is good. Iluvbabies. Sorry to hear you are getting hit with so many unexpected costs. It sucks. Mobaby, hope your doing ok .hopefully the next cycle will be your time. Janice t, hopefully you will start seeing that bfp soon. Sarah in canada, fingers crossed. Well I am now 4dp5dt, trigger is defo gone now after 11 days. For some reason I am convince this cycle didnt work. Maybe im just being negative but the fact that the crinone gel they had me on have turnedd me into an anxious insomniac. I have slept for a total of 4 hours in the past 48 and have had a few mini panic attacks. I have suffered no side effects from anything so far but I am now. Had to return to. Clinic and ask them to change my medication. The gave me a different form of progesterone but said it might improve or it could be just how I react to it. Hopefully I become sane again because my only other option is hcg shots and trying to avoid them because it will turn my tests positive again and I will be waiting forever to find out if im pregnant. Sorry for the book today. Happy thanks giving to all who celebrate it. Im in ireland so I dont. :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 sorry to hear you are having a hard time :hugs::hugs: I am using prometrium suppositories and dont seem to have any side effects. another girl on here found progesterone made her really dizzy so perhaps some people are really senstive. And dont be convinced the cycle didnt work, so many people dont feel any different, keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I have to admit, I am a little scared since I had a miscarriage in March this year.
> 
> I really hope this baby sticks ... if so, I will refer to my new munchkin as "sticky" :)

PCOSMomToOne I went back to look for your tests, this is very similar looking to mine today, omg I hope I have the same result as you.

Im attaching a photo but theres light shining on todays line so you cant see it that well 

this is the longest week of my life.
 



Attached Files:







nightmorning.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## sarahincanada

oh thats weird, it didnt show the photo you posted of your frer at 6dp5dt. anyway its very similar to mine! but Im still cautious as you didnt have the trigger and I did.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JaniceT said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Worst day ever...tempted to cancel the cycle and get my money back. Had a follicle scan today and they measured nothing but claim there are way too many eggs. They are looking at quantity and not quality. Don't even know the sizes or my lining. Drew my blood but never got the E2 level. He's saying there are too many and they may retrieve them but do a transfer at a later date. I'm livid...been crying all day. I want a chance with some fresh ones. Oh and I got the bombed dropped that it's an additional $1200 to take them to blast which they almost guarantee they will do. And this is after the 9k I paid them up front for what I thought was everything. And my labs aren't covered there since they do them in-office and they are $400 each with me having 2 already with 2 more. And....the major source of stress is once they freeze the embryos...wait for it...it's $5150 to transfer them for a FET!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've only ever paid under a thousand for that. I'm sick to my stomach and in tears. And to top it off my car has been struggling to start all day. Think of me girls...
> 
> Dearest, firstly, :hugs:! I pay out of my own pocket too and know how frustrating it all is. I had a similar situation as you but it happened just before ET.
> 
> I have PCO, scanned and showed more than 55 follicles. 49 retrieved, etc etc. During Egg pickup, I was told that we will try for day 3 transfer (Saturday). Come Friday, I saw 12 missed calls on my phone as I had silenced it. Called back and the hospital wanted me in for a Day 2 transfer at 2pm! OMG! I had 3 hours to get ready to go and my hubby won't be able to be there with me because he has work.
> 
> So I went in, another twist. They wanted me scanned to see if I had OHSS from having so many follicles (same as you). If I had OHSS, they won't transfer. They will freeze any embies I have that survive day3 and do a FET. I had never experienced so many sudden changes in any of my ICSI cycles. (damn the PCO!)
> 
> Finally, at 4.30pm, I got my transfer done, a 2-day instead of 3-day.
> 
> I can totally understand how you feel. Building up the courage and emotions, for D-Day and then to be told otherwise. Howver, my doctor and nurses explained me through every single step. I think what lacked in your case are the FS not explaining to you in detail. It is horrible to go through so man things and not being explained to. I suggest you call them and ask for more details because you deserve it babe!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! We are going Saturday morning and my mom is coming so I know it will all get laid down then. I was well informed at my last clinic. I just had issues with the new RE who now has since left. Thought maybe trying this place would bring a welcome change. Yea..not so much.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I am a little scared since I had a miscarriage in March this year.
> 
> I really hope this baby sticks ... if so, I will refer to my new munchkin as "sticky" :)
> 
> PCOSMomToOne I went back to look for your tests, this is very similar looking to mine today, omg I hope I have the same result as you.
> 
> Im attaching a photo but theres light shining on todays line so you cant see it that well
> 
> this is the longest week of my life.Click to expand...

Hope this is it for you hon!!!


----------



## katie1981

Hii everyone, got a definate second line this morning at 5dp5dt but am terrified incase its the new progesterone they have me on. Its called lutinus. Rang pharmacist to see if product could give me a false positive and they coundnt answer. What do you all think. Anyone every heard of this happening. They said its a progesterone only product but couldnt say for sure as it is a new product. Any suggestions as to how I could know. Trigger definately gone a few days? Help!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 said:


> Hii everyone, got a definate second line this morning at 5dp5dt but am terrified incase its the new progesterone they have me on. Its called lutinus. Rang pharmacist to see if product could give me a false positive and they coundnt answer. What do you all think. Anyone every heard of this happening. They said its a progesterone only product but couldnt say for sure as it is a new product. Any suggestions as to how I could know. Trigger definately gone a few days? Help!!!!!

Ive not heard about progesterone causing a bfp, but perhaps the other girls have?? if you had a negative a couple of days and now a second line thats very promising!! 

AFM another light line this morning, only 2 days to beta and 3 days to results.


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone. After 3bfp today on 3 Hpts which are different brands. One of them was a frer . I am starting to think I am pregnant. Lol. I tested the trigger out and its gone 3 days. I only had 5000 iu and that was 12 days ago. I also spoke to thr manufactures of the new progesterone to ensure it couldnt give a false positive. They said no way . Its only progesterone I am on. The lines were all dark definate lines. I am so shocked. Happy and shocked. How is every one else doing.


----------



## sunshine314

YAY KATIE!! CONGRATS!!! When is your beta test???

Sarah - Another positive sounds good to me!! Can't wait for your beta...fingers crossed for great news!!


----------



## JaniceT

katie1981 said:


> Hey everyone. After 3bfp today on 3 Hpts which are different brands. One of them was a frer . I am starting to think I am pregnant. Lol. I tested the trigger out and its gone 3 days. I only had 5000 iu and that was 12 days ago. I also spoke to thr manufactures of the new progesterone to ensure it couldnt give a false positive. They said no way . Its only progesterone I am on. The lines were all dark definate lines. I am so shocked. Happy and shocked. How is every one else doing.

Congratulations Katie!!! Very very happy for you! Enjoy your next 9 months


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 said:


> Hey everyone. After 3bfp today on 3 Hpts which are different brands. One of them was a frer . I am starting to think I am pregnant. Lol. I tested the trigger out and its gone 3 days. I only had 5000 iu and that was 12 days ago. I also spoke to thr manufactures of the new progesterone to ensure it couldnt give a false positive. They said no way . Its only progesterone I am on. The lines were all dark definate lines. I am so shocked. Happy and shocked. How is every one else doing.

yay congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: can you take a photo and show us?? thats great you got such a dark line, how many days past transfer are you?

I just got my darkest 2nd line yet, not calling it a bfp yet until I get my beta but Im hopeful [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## katie1981

sarahincanada said:


> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. After 3bfp today on 3 Hpts which are different brands. One of them was a frer . I am starting to think I am pregnant. Lol. I tested the trigger out and its gone 3 days. I only had 5000 iu and that was 12 days ago. I also spoke to thr manufactures of the new progesterone to ensure it couldnt give a false positive. They said no way . Its only progesterone I am on. The lines were all dark definate lines. I am so shocked. Happy and shocked. How is every one else doing.
> 
> yay congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: can you take a photo and show us?? thats great you got such a dark line, how many days past transfer are you?
> 
> I just got my darkest 2nd line yet, not calling it a bfp yet until I get my beta but Im hopeful [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

Hi everyone just tested again and another dark bfp. I was 5dp6dt yesterday. My clinic dont do betas unfortunately. The just tell you to test 16 days after 3dt or 14 days after 5 day transfer which is ridiculous. Using my phone at moment but will try to put some pictures on pc later.:-D


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Katie & Sarah-Congrats!!! Definitely sounds real for both of you!! Wahoo!!!

Me-Another appt tomorrow and my mom is going with me. Sad to say that I've lost all hope. Maybe I will regain composure tomorrow but for now I am very down.


----------



## katie1981

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Katie & Sarah-Congrats!!! Definitely sounds real for both of you!! Wahoo!!!
> 
> Me-Another appt tomorrow and my mom is going with me. Sad to say that I've lost all hope. Maybe I will regain composure tomorrow but for now I am very down.


Hope everything goes ok today. Dont give up hope. Keep us posted on how you get on.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Katie & Sarah-Congrats!!! Definitely sounds real for both of you!! Wahoo!!!
> 
> Me-Another appt tomorrow and my mom is going with me. Sad to say that I've lost all hope. Maybe I will regain composure tomorrow but for now I am very down.

Hang in there ILuvBabies. Don't give up. :hugs:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Katie & Sarah .... Congrats!!! Great news!!!

AFM ... Had my day 10u/s & bloods done yest. Dr's are saying that everything looks great. But they looked great throughout my iui's :(. Tomorrow I'm going for another u/s & blood work. Most likely will be triggered on Sunday. ER maybe scheduled Tuesday (same day dad gets operated). I hope it all goes well.


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats Sarah! Your darkest line yet??? That has to mean great things!! 

Wannabe - Good luck with your final u/s, bw, trigger and retrieval! Hope all goes well these next few days. 

Iluvbabies - good luck with your appointment. Keep your hopes up :)


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 dont give up hope, it will happen, just might need some extra time...but its worth it if it helps you get your healthy sticky bean. let us know exactly what they say. 

Wanna_b_a_mom wow thats gone quick, although probably seems slow for you. how many follicles do you have? hope tuesdays goes well for both you and your dad :hugs:

katie wow so happy you have a dark bfp so early and you had 1 blast transferred! he/she must have implanted straight away :happydance:

AFM my test last night and this morning are my darkest yet, here a pic, they are about the same in real life and doesnt take squinting. My beta is tomorrow if I can get to the clinic that is open sundays, if not will have to go on monday to one near me. we dont get the result till the next day, that will be a hard wait!!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 dont give up hope, it will happen, just might need some extra time...but its worth it if it helps you get your healthy sticky bean. let us know exactly what they say.
> 
> Wanna_b_a_mom wow thats gone quick, although probably seems slow for you. how many follicles do you have? hope tuesdays goes well for both you and your dad :hugs:
> 
> katie wow so happy you have a dark bfp so early and you had 1 blast transferred! he/she must have implanted straight away :happydance:
> 
> AFM my test last night and this morning are my darkest yet, here a pic, they are about the same in real life and doesnt take squinting. My beta is tomorrow if I can get to the clinic that is open sundays, if not will have to go on monday to one near me. we dont get the result till the next day, that will be a hard wait!!

I have 10 follicles ... Some small ones too. Don't know if this is a good # but judging by what you have all said, it may be ok. Thanks for the good wishes. Both dad & I need it.


----------



## MoBaby

Katie and sarah: sounds like you girls are getting your bfp! 
Good luck on everyone who has a beta coming up!
I started af thursday so bcp today...here i go again!
Iluvbabies:are you doing okay?hope things start getting better soon.


----------



## katie1981

Here are my tests at 6dp5dt.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00404.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 9









DSC00405.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Katie ... Looking great !!! Fx :)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 said:


> Here are my tests at 6dp5dt.

wow those are great lines!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

My mom and I went to Ann Arbor today. I got my estrogen level from Wednesday and he claimed it was already quite high. Um...87 is nothing in my book. My biggest follicle is measuring barely 9 mm which means I'm hardly growing at all. Explains why I still feel fine other than some hormonal issues. Lining was 11.9 but it will all be bled out so it's useless at this point. He is saying no fresh transfer. The FET will be in January and he is willing to cut us a deal. So we'll see....I'm terribly bummed I won't be getting the ultimate Christmas gift. I'll be having a period instead. Then provera for another period and then 2 weeks of Lupron. They only gave me enough meds to last me through Monday and the retrieval has been pushed out an entire week because of slow growth. So I need 20 more vials which he is going to give me at the discount he bought them for. Yea I was tearing up and my mom was there to advocate for me. So we will be out another $800 which I am not happy about. This whole thing is holy expensive! And I'd be so much more hopeful if there was a guarantee. So....I go back to Ann Arbor again on Monday and hopefully my eggs will have taken off with the dose being doubled now. Continued prayers if you are the praying type!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Katie-Wow those are some killer lines! I want a repeat of those for me in January! Congrats!!!! :)

MoBaby-Will be your cycle buddy in January it's looking like! Uber bummed because I'm ready now.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wannab-Thinking of you and your dad!!

Sarah-Those are some good lines! Hope the beta is plus!!! :)


----------



## JaniceT

Hi 

After impatiently caving in, I tested and got an extremely faint line at 10dpo that could have passed off as an evap. So I tested again in the afternoon and twice at 11 dpo, today. I got my BFP and hope this baby sticks :-D
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee386/janicetjc/7da82002.jpg

Babydust to everyone


----------



## katie1981

Janice: that line is looking great. Congratulations its so exciting.

Iluvbabies: Really hope you get you lovely line is Jan also. Keep calm and stay positive although I didnt and its really hard.

Sarah: How are your lines looking today.

Mobaby: How are you doing.

AFM: I am very nervous, every time I test the line gets darker but my clinic has me paranoid because they say its not valid till Otd 05/12 which is still a week away. How can 8 dark bfb be not valid. I keep thinking they are going to disappear before then. Really cant understand why they say 14 long, stupid days. I cant relax. If its defo not the progesterone and its defo not the trigger is it a BFP. You have all seen the tests. What do you think????


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats Janice!!! That line looks awesome :)


----------



## sunshine314

Good luck with your beta today Sarah...at least I hope you got in today. What time do you find out tomorrow? Did you do another test this morning? Your line definitely looks darker at 8dp5dt then the one the day before :)


----------



## sunshine314

Katie - I don't know why they make you wait so long to get your beta...14 days after TRANSFER is forever...I feel like it is usually 14 or 15 days after retrieval (that is what it was for me). I wouldn't worry though...your beta will probably just be super high by the time you go in. :) Maybe that is what they want it to be and they want to rule out any chemical pregnancies.


----------



## katie1981

sunshine314 said:


> Katie - I don't know why they make you wait so long to get your beta...14 days after TRANSFER is forever...I feel like it is usually 14 or 15 days after retrieval (that is what it was for me). I wouldn't worry though...your beta will probably just be super high by the time you go in. :) Maybe that is what they want it to be and they want to rule out any chemical pregnancies.

They dont evan do betas. You have to ring them on 14dp5dt and they book you in for an ultrasound for 3 weeks later. I am now 12 dp retrieval, 14 dp 5000 trigger and 7dp5dt. I have been testing positive for 3 days trigger gone since early last week. Can I be content in believing in am pregnant. This is driving me mad.


----------



## MoBaby

Katie: you are preggers! Congrats. Stinks your clinic wont see you for a beta and are making you wait.trigger is gone. Mine took 12 days and the line was very faint before that. I had ovidrel 500 which is more than what you had.
Janice: congrats!!
Iluvbabies: fx for successful cycles in jan! Looking forward to being cycle buddies.
Sarah: cant wait to hear your results! Fx for you :)


----------



## JaniceT

Wow sounds like the process is so different for everyone. The day I have my ET, they immediately book me in to come back 15 days after to have a blood test and to see the fertility specialist 2 hours after the test. Doctor will then console those who didn't get a BFP, explain and give options. Or, if it's a BFP, he will congratulate, give an U/S scan to see how many embryos implanted.


----------



## sarahincanada

JaniceT said:


> Hi
> 
> After impatiently caving in, I tested and got an extremely faint line at 10dpo that could have passed off as an evap. So I tested again in the afternoon and twice at 11 dpo, today. I got my BFP and hope this baby sticks :-D
> https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee386/janicetjc/7da82002.jpg
> 
> Babydust to everyone

janice Im so happy for you :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for a sticky healthy baby for you!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

I just went for my beta, have 1 test left so will test tonight as my evening pee seems to be the best. I will find out sometime tomorrow...yikes this is going to be a long 24 hours :dohh:

katie thats frustrating....I know the clinics dont like people doing hpt as I think theres so much inconsistancy and they must get annoyed with people calling with negatives and light positives etc. they have probably seen people with positive tests from the trigger get negative betas and so thats why they wont confirm anything. however seeing as you tested negative a few days ago and now have these lines Im sure you are pregnant. did you test inbetween and see the lines fade in slowly? and you used the same tests for the negative and the positive? those are great lines so I would be cautiously ecstatic!!! 

my lines are fainter than yours and Im trying not to worry about them not being dark enough as it seems the variety of peoples lines is very very different...some people even get negatives till after betas so its confusing. thats annoying they dont do betas over there, I think its the same in england. over here we do 2 betas (1st one 14 days after ER) to make sure hcg is rising then booked in for ultrasound 3 weeks later. Janice thats interesting they give you an ultrasound on beta day...didnt think there was much to see then.

wishing sticky healthy beans for us all [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> My mom and I went to Ann Arbor today. I got my estrogen level from Wednesday and he claimed it was already quite high. Um...87 is nothing in my book. My biggest follicle is measuring barely 9 mm which means I'm hardly growing at all. Explains why I still feel fine other than some hormonal issues. Lining was 11.9 but it will all be bled out so it's useless at this point. He is saying no fresh transfer. The FET will be in January and he is willing to cut us a deal. So we'll see....I'm terribly bummed I won't be getting the ultimate Christmas gift. I'll be having a period instead. Then provera for another period and then 2 weeks of Lupron. They only gave me enough meds to last me through Monday and the retrieval has been pushed out an entire week because of slow growth. So I need 20 more vials which he is going to give me at the discount he bought them for. Yea I was tearing up and my mom was there to advocate for me. So we will be out another $800 which I am not happy about. This whole thing is holy expensive! And I'd be so much more hopeful if there was a guarantee. So....I go back to Ann Arbor again on Monday and hopefully my eggs will have taken off with the dose being doubled now. Continued prayers if you are the praying type!! :)

oh so before I thought they were cancelling you as you had overstimulated, but its that you have understimulated? so he wants to grow the follicles some more....but why do you have to wait till january for the transfer? theres lots of people who need to stim for a while and then do the fresh ER and ET. unfortunately those who under-stim do have to spend more on medications, its hard to know how we will react. If its their choice to do ER and then freeze them he should definitely give you a deal. sorry you had to go through this, FX that you have lots of eggs next week, it will all be worth it in the end :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Wow this thread is so exciting. .... I hope the BFPs continue :) 

AFM ... Just got back from the clinic - waited for 4 hrs as it's a satellite clinic to the pen I go to since it's closed on the weekend. I was told to take another dose of the puregon & the orgalutron. Tonight at 11pm I'm being told to trigger. My schedule ER is Tues @ 11 am. I'm scare & excited. And terribly emotional seeing that dad is getting operated on Tuesday as well :(. I hope God is hearing my loud prayers. 

Hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## MoBaby

How exciting wanna be! Will be thinking about you.


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Wow this thread is so exciting. .... I hope the BFPs continue :)
> 
> AFM ... Just got back from the clinic - waited for 4 hrs as it's a satellite clinic to the pen I go to since it's closed on the weekend. I was told to take another dose of the puregon & the orgalutron. Tonight at 11pm I'm being told to trigger. My schedule ER is Tues @ 11 am. I'm scare & excited. And terribly emotional seeing that dad is getting operated on Tuesday as well :(. I hope God is hearing my loud prayers.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## katie1981

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I just went for my beta, have 1 test left so will test tonight as my evening pee seems to be the best. I will find out sometime tomorrow...yikes this is going to be a long 24 hours :dohh:
> 
> katie thats frustrating....I know the clinics dont like people doing hpt as I think theres so much inconsistancy and they must get annoyed with people calling with negatives and light positives etc. they have probably seen people with positive tests from the trigger get negative betas and so thats why they wont confirm anything. however seeing as you tested negative a few days ago and now have these lines Im sure you are pregnant. did you test inbetween and see the lines fade in slowly? and you used the same tests for the negative and the positive? those are great lines so I would be cautiously ecstatic!!!
> 
> my lines are fainter than yours and Im trying not to worry about them not being dark enough as it seems the variety of peoples lines is very very different...some people even get negatives till after betas so its confusing. thats annoying they dont do betas over there, I think its the same in england. over here we do 2 betas (1st one 14 days after ER) to make sure hcg is rising then booked in for ultrasound 3 weeks later. Janice thats interesting they give you an ultrasound on beta day...didnt think there was much to see then.
> 
> wishing sticky healthy beans for us all [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Hey sarah. Best of luck with your results. I used the same tests daily till I got two negatives in a row after very faint lines. I stopped testing for 3 days and then I caved. I got a faint bfp on thursday night and loads of darker lines on friday on the same brand as I tested the trigger out and lots of other brands too. Lol, now the lines are getting darker each day. The darkest being the on the frer so they must be the most sensitive.


----------



## katie1981

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Wow this thread is so exciting. .... I hope the BFPs continue :)
> 
> AFM ... Just got back from the clinic - waited for 4 hrs as it's a satellite clinic to the pen I go to since it's closed on the weekend. I was told to take another dose of the puregon & the orgalutron. Tonight at 11pm I'm being told to trigger. My schedule ER is Tues @ 11 am. I'm scare & excited. And terribly emotional seeing that dad is getting operated on Tuesday as well :(. I hope God is hearing my loud prayers.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!!


Best of luck on tuesday for you and your dad. Hope everything goes well for you both.


----------



## anniexfares

Hi everyone. :)
I would like to join this thread too. I just had my IVF procedure this month as well, and so far everything has went great! I started my injections/meds on Nov. 6th, egg retrieval was on Nov. 16th, and had two beautiful blasts transferred on Nov. 21st. I started testing 2dp5dt to see if hcg was still in my system, but not even the faintest line appeared on day 2 or 3 past transfer. Then on the evening of 4dp5dt I could have swore I noticed a line, but I didn't know if I should trust it. The next morning I tested again and immediately a second pink line appeared! I am so thankful to have gotten to this point, and I pray that everything continues to go just as wonderful. It is hard to feel confident after my past, but I have faith that this is going to work. :) I don't go back to get my beta hcg until Dec. 5th, which is 14 days past the transfer. I wish it was sooner, but hopefully this way I will get to have an u/s that day as well. It is so exciting following everyone and seeing all of the bfp's!! Congratulations to all of you, and good luck and baby dust to those who are in still in the process! 

https://tinypic.com/r/330fi0x/5
https://tinypic.com/r/9vb5z8/5


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> Katie: you are preggers! Congrats. Stinks your clinic wont see you for a beta and are making you wait.trigger is gone. Mine took 12 days and the line was very faint before that. I had ovidrel 500 which is more than what you had.
> Janice: congrats!!
> Iluvbabies: fx for successful cycles in jan! Looking forward to being cycle buddies.
> Sarah: cant wait to hear your results! Fx for you :)

Thanks mobaby, how are you doing. Im just terriefied after seeing what happened with you. We all seen your lines too. Hope your ok. Fx for jan for you.


----------



## katie1981

anniexfares said:


> Hi everyone. :)
> I would like to join this thread too. I just had my IVF procedure this month as well, and so far everything has went great! I started my injections/meds on Nov. 6th, egg retrieval was on Nov. 16th, and had two beautiful blasts transferred on Nov. 21st. I started testing 2dp5dt to see if hcg was still in my system, but not even the faintest line appeared on day 2 or 3 past transfer. Then on the evening of 4dp5dt I could have swore I noticed a line, but I didn't know if I should trust it. The next morning I tested again and immediately a second pink line appeared! I am so thankful to have gotten to this point, and I pray that everything continues to go just as wonderful. It is hard to feel confident after my past, but I have faith that this is going to work. :) I don't go back to get my beta hcg until Dec. 5th, which is 14 days past the transfer. I wish it was sooner, but hopefully this way I will get to have an u/s that day as well. It is so exciting following everyone and seeing all of the bfp's!! Congratulations to all of you, and good luck and baby dust to those who are in still in the process!
> 
> https://tinypic.com/r/330fi0x/5
> https://tinypic.com/r/9vb5z8/5

Hi , I am exactly a day ahead of you. I only transfered one blast and got my first faint bfp on 4dp5dt. My otd is 04/12. When do you finish your progesterone. Did you do short or long protocol.


----------



## MoBaby

Im managing. It is what it is. My lines stayed faint and yours are bfp forsure!! So happy for you! Maybe i had a chemical idk. Its encouraging to see all the bfps b/c that means this does work; just a little longer for some of us.


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> Im managing. It is what it is. My lines stayed faint and yours are bfp forsure!! So happy for you! Maybe i had a chemical idk. Its encouraging to see all the bfps b/c that means this does work; just a little longer for some of us.

Hopefully next time will be your time. Life can be very cruel. Stay strong.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Katie-I think you are definitely preggers! I know it's so hard to stay positive that! I wish they could run a beta on you!

Janice-OMG congrats! This thread is booming with BFP's!!!

Sarah-Can't wait for your results!! My eggs are not going as of yet but there are too many from the PCOS which is why he is worried. Wish they would give it to the very end to see what happens though instead of jumping to conclusions now.

Wannabe-Good luck Tuesday!!!

Me-Well I got a message this morning that my estrogen was not where they wanted it to be from yesterday's lab so both meds have been doubled. Why can they not see this when I can?? So I am at least a week out until retrieval. I have bruises on my stomach and I'm beyond done! Will post tomorrow after my next u/s! :)


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hang in there ILuvBabies. It will fall in place. Be positive :).


----------



## anniexfares

katie1981 said:


> anniexfares said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. :)
> I would like to join this thread too. I just had my IVF procedure this month as well, and so far everything has went great! I started my injections/meds on Nov. 6th, egg retrieval was on Nov. 16th, and had two beautiful blasts transferred on Nov. 21st. I started testing 2dp5dt to see if hcg was still in my system, but not even the faintest line appeared on day 2 or 3 past transfer. Then on the evening of 4dp5dt I could have swore I noticed a line, but I didn't know if I should trust it. The next morning I tested again and immediately a second pink line appeared! I am so thankful to have gotten to this point, and I pray that everything continues to go just as wonderful. It is hard to feel confident after my past, but I have faith that this is going to work. :) I don't go back to get my beta hcg until Dec. 5th, which is 14 days past the transfer. I wish it was sooner, but hopefully this way I will get to have an u/s that day as well. It is so exciting following everyone and seeing all of the bfp's!! Congratulations to all of you, and good luck and baby dust to those who are in still in the process!
> 
> https://tinypic.com/r/330fi0x/5
> https://tinypic.com/r/9vb5z8/5
> 
> Hi , I am exactly a day ahead of you. I only transfered one blast and got my first faint bfp on 4dp5dt. My otd is 04/12. When do you finish your progesterone. Did you do short or long protocol.Click to expand...

Yay! Congrats on your bfp! :happydance: I am not sure what otd stands for, lol. But as far as progesterone they said I would be on the injections for 12 weeks. I hate them! The needles are huge and the baby aspirin that I am on makes me bleed pretty good after every shot.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wannab-Thanks! I think the anxiety is stemming from the loads of money we have put into this and continue to put into this. I'm feeling enormous guilt for doing this to our family. :(

Annie-Yes the PIO shots are hell! I did them for 12 weeks with DS and will do them again. They were never easy.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

How long is everyone suppose to take baby aspirin for? This is the one drug I'm most scared of but of course I still take it!

I'm pretty used to the PIO injections although I've had a few over the last few weeks that sucked. I had a gusher about 3 days ago... Blood ran down my leg because normally I don't bleed so I wasn't expecting it!


----------



## katie1981

anniexfares said:


> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anniexfares said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. :)
> I would like to join this thread too. I just had my IVF procedure this month as well, and so far everything has went great! I started my injections/meds on Nov. 6th, egg retrieval was on Nov. 16th, and had two beautiful blasts transferred on Nov. 21st. I started testing 2dp5dt to see if hcg was still in my system, but not even the faintest line appeared on day 2 or 3 past transfer. Then on the evening of 4dp5dt I could have swore I noticed a line, but I didn't know if I should trust it. The next morning I tested again and immediately a second pink line appeared! I am so thankful to have gotten to this point, and I pray that everything continues to go just as wonderful. It is hard to feel confident after my past, but I have faith that this is going to work. :) I don't go back to get my beta hcg until Dec. 5th, which is 14 days past the transfer. I wish it was sooner, but hopefully this way I will get to have an u/s that day as well. It is so exciting following everyone and seeing all of the bfp's!! Congratulations to all of you, and good luck and baby dust to those who are in still in the process!
> 
> https://tinypic.com/r/330fi0x/5
> https://tinypic.com/r/9vb5z8/5
> 
> Hi , I am exactly a day ahead of you. I only transfered one blast and got my first faint bfp on 4dp5dt. My otd is 04/12. When do you finish your progesterone. Did you do short or long protocol.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Congrats on your bfp! :happydance: I am not sure what otd stands for, lol. But as far as progesterone they said I would be on the injections for 12 weeks. I hate them! The needles are huge and the baby aspirin that I am on makes me bleed pretty good after every shot.Click to expand...

 Hey, otd is official testing date.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> How long is everyone suppose to take baby aspirin for? This is the one drug I'm most scared of but of course I still take it!
> 
> I'm pretty used to the PIO injections although I've had a few over the last few weeks that sucked. I had a gusher about 3 days ago... Blood ran down my leg because normally I don't bleed so I wasn't expecting it!

Ouch!!! Every time that happens I threaten to let dh see what it feels like just once! :winkwink:


----------



## JaniceT

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I just went for my beta, have 1 test left so will test tonight as my evening pee seems to be the best. I will find out sometime tomorrow...yikes this is going to be a long 24 hours :dohh:
> 
> katie thats frustrating....I know the clinics dont like people doing hpt as I think theres so much inconsistancy and they must get annoyed with people calling with negatives and light positives etc. they have probably seen people with positive tests from the trigger get negative betas and so thats why they wont confirm anything. however seeing as you tested negative a few days ago and now have these lines Im sure you are pregnant. did you test inbetween and see the lines fade in slowly? and you used the same tests for the negative and the positive? those are great lines so I would be cautiously ecstatic!!!
> 
> my lines are fainter than yours and Im trying not to worry about them not being dark enough as it seems the variety of peoples lines is very very different...some people even get negatives till after betas so its confusing. thats annoying they dont do betas over there, I think its the same in england. over here we do 2 betas (1st one 14 days after ER) to make sure hcg is rising then booked in for ultrasound 3 weeks later. Janice thats interesting they give you an ultrasound on beta day...didnt think there was much to see then.
> 
> wishing sticky healthy beans for us all [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

All the best to your Beta and thank you so much for your congratulations 
Yes my FS will do an ultrasound at around 15dpo for those who are pregnant but with an internal ultrasound to try pick up how many sacks there are. Then, back every week for 2 months for an U/S to ensure everything is progressing well.


----------



## JaniceT

MoBaby said:


> Im managing. It is what it is. My lines stayed faint and yours are bfp forsure!! So happy for you! Maybe i had a chemical idk. Its encouraging to see all the bfps b/c that means this does work; just a little longer for some of us.

All the best to you, MoBaby. I hope you get your BFP come January! It's a very long journey but well worth it.


----------



## sunshine314

Welcome annie and congrats on your BFP :)

Sarah - Did you test again last night? What time will you get your beta results back today?


----------



## sarahincanada

my beta was negative :cry:

you know I had a funny feeling, as my tests were faint and not getting darker. I was trying not to compare to others as I know everyone is different, but I had a feeling.

my beta was actually a '6' and under a '5' is a negative, so I have to go tomorrow for another test as it will probably be under 5 by then, so thats annoying. its so low theres no chance of it going up.

Im dissappointed but fine as I have the 8 frosties. Mobaby you are doing another cycle in january right? I will be with you then doing my FET so will come and find you in January.

Im excited for the rest of you, hope you all have sticky healthy beans [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry girl!!! Big hugs!!!!

Way to be positive though ... you have 8 frosties waiting for you :)


----------



## sunshine314

Sarah - So sorry about your BFN :( I don't get how the trigger stays around for that long...gives so much false hope which is the worst. You have such a great attitude and you are right...8 frosties is amazing. I bet 2012 will be your year!


----------



## sarahincanada

sunshine314 said:


> Sarah - So sorry about your BFN :( I don't get how the trigger stays around for that long...gives so much false hope which is the worst. You have such a great attitude and you are right...8 frosties is amazing. I bet 2012 will be your year!

yes I wonder if that was the trigger, but as it was getting darker I think something was happening but didnt get far, thats why Im not quite negative as its a 6. perhaps it was 10 earlier in the week and is dropping....test stayed similar the last few days.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sarahincanada said:


> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - So sorry about your BFN :( I don't get how the trigger stays around for that long...gives so much false hope which is the worst. You have such a great attitude and you are right...8 frosties is amazing. I bet 2012 will be your year!
> 
> yes I wonder if that was the trigger, but as it was getting darker I think something was happening but didnt get far, thats why Im not quite negative as its a 6. perhaps it was 10 earlier in the week and is dropping....test stayed similar the last few days.Click to expand...

I didn't want to say anything but I think the trigger is gone. I had something similar happen to me back in March. My numbers came back pregnant, but then a week later my HCG dropped to 0.


----------



## katie1981

sarahincanada said:


> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - So sorry about your BFN :( I don't get how the trigger stays around for that long...gives so much false hope which is the worst. You have such a great attitude and you are right...8 frosties is amazing. I bet 2012 will be your year!
> 
> yes I wonder if that was the trigger, but as it was getting darker I think something was happening but didnt get far, thats why Im not quite negative as its a 6. perhaps it was 10 earlier in the week and is dropping....test stayed similar the last few days.Click to expand...

 
Oh no! Im so sorry. Hope your ok. Its so disappointing. First mobaby, now you. Its just horrible and scary.


----------



## MoBaby

sarahincanada said:


> my beta was negative :cry:
> 
> you know I had a funny feeling, as my tests were faint and not getting darker. I was trying not to compare to others as I know everyone is different, but I had a feeling.
> 
> my beta was actually a '6' and under a '5' is a negative, so I have to go tomorrow for another test as it will probably be under 5 by then, so thats annoying. its so low theres no chance of it going up.
> 
> Im dissappointed but fine as I have the 8 frosties. Mobaby you are doing another cycle in january right? I will be with you then doing my FET so will come and find you in January.
> 
> Im excited for the rest of you, hope you all have sticky healthy beans [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I am so so sorry :( big hugs! That's what happened to me too. I don't have any frosties so its fresh cycle in jan (er scheduled jan 9 -11)...we can be cycle buddies. Again im soon sorry :( I feel your pain and my heart breaks for you.

I wont be testing at all until the morning of my beta next time. Its way to stressful and disappointing. I am going to let happen what is meant to and have faith and lots of trust!


----------



## sarahincanada

katie Im sure you will be a success story, your lines are great so dont let our news bring you down. FX for sticky bean for you :hugs:

mobaby, I might not test either, even though I didnt get too excited when I saw lines this week as I knew it could go either way. I told hubby I would like to go away the week after the transfer and not think about it at all! I probably wouldnt fly anywhere but perhaps drive somewhere and take the week off.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> katie Im sure you will be a success story, your lines are great so dont let our news bring you down. FX for sticky bean for you :hugs:
> 
> mobaby, I might not test either, even though I didnt get too excited when I saw lines this week as I knew it could go either way. I told hubby I would like to go away the week after the transfer and not think about it at all! I probably wouldnt fly anywhere but perhaps drive somewhere and take the week off.

Hang in there Sarah :hugs: I'm so sorry it was a BFN.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Ladies my ER is tomorrow. I'm soooo scared. They don't put you fully to sleep so I'm worried about feeling the pain. I've got about 8 mature eggs but they suspect that 2-3 more may be ready tomorrow. ER is at 11 am but I gotta be there at 10 am. Dad is gonna be out of operation by then. I pray that we are both successful.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Ladies my ER is tomorrow. I'm soooo scared. They don't put you fully to sleep so I'm worried about feeling the pain. I've got about 8 mature eggs but they suspect that 2-3 more may be ready tomorrow. ER is at 11 am but I gotta be there at 10 am. Dad is gonna be out of operation by then. I pray that we are both successful.

Good luck tomorrow!!! It'll go GREAT!!!!!:flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sarah-I am so sorry hon. I wonder if you had a chemical since the line was indeed there?? In any case, I may be joining you in January for a FET!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wannab-You getting twilight?? Honestly I prefer that and I was hoping to do that again this time but the new RE does full sedation. I never felt a thing with twilight and was in and out the entire time. I assure you it went smoothly both times. :)

Me-Thankfully with the doubled dose, my eggs are growing!! They were barely 8's on Saturday and now most are 10's with a 12 here and there. There still is a large number of them so it appears my PCOS is much worse than it used to be. My RE drove an hour just to meet me at my appt and do the u/s himself. Also he brought me more meds since his wife was doing IVF. Cost a mint but he gave them to me at cost and he had a discount. Then he assured me not to worry about a FET because he is willing to work with me on the cost. So I felt much much better! My estrogen was 84 on Wed and only went up to 85 on Saturday. So Sunday I received a call to double both the Menopur & Bravelle. I am definitely feeling it now where I felt totally fine on Thanksgiving. Which is a good sign!! Retrieval is tentative for Sunday which works out great for Josh not having to miss work. A huge weight has been lifted and I am seeing the light now!! :)

Oh and as long as my estrogen doesn't go over 4,000, he will do a fresh transfer. Not too sure I will stay under that though with the doubled meds. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Thats fantastic!!! :) Glad to see everything is progressing. Wish my RE would work with me on the cost-- NOPE! Full price both times (and just found out I reached my lifetime rx limit on infertility meds so I paid an additional $1400 out of pocket I was not expecting). Good luck this week!Hope to hear about nice big follicles soon!


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom good luck for tomorrow, Im sure you will do great.

ILuvBabies200 Im so happy that you feel much better and things are looking up, thats great news :flower: and if you have to wait a few of us will be going through this together in jan :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sarah-I see that!! I am game for whatever is best at this point. My son was from a FET so I can't complain too much.

Mobaby-He has really turned our opinion around! :)


----------



## katie1981

sarahincanada said:


> katie Im sure you will be a success story, your lines are great so dont let our news bring you down. FX for sticky bean for you :hugs:
> 
> mobaby, I might not test either, even though I didnt get too excited when I saw lines this week as I knew it could go either way. I told hubby I would like to go away the week after the transfer and not think about it at all! I probably wouldnt fly anywhere but perhaps drive somewhere and take the week off.

Thanks sarah, im absolutely terrified now. Lines are still as dark. Just want to get off the progesterone which tomorrow is my last day off and get to sunday my otd. At least them my clinic will reconise it as a positive. If/when I go through this again I wouldnt test either. I was so happy for a day of two but now its having a negative effect because I am imaginging my lines are getting fainter evan though my oh says they are as dark as ever. Its making my nurotic. Really hope your ok .


----------



## ILuvBabies200

katie1981 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> katie Im sure you will be a success story, your lines are great so dont let our news bring you down. FX for sticky bean for you :hugs:
> 
> mobaby, I might not test either, even though I didnt get too excited when I saw lines this week as I knew it could go either way. I told hubby I would like to go away the week after the transfer and not think about it at all! I probably wouldnt fly anywhere but perhaps drive somewhere and take the week off.
> 
> Thanks sarah, im absolutely terrified now. Lines are still as dark. Just want to get off the progesterone which tomorrow is my last day off and get to sunday my otd. At least them my clinic will reconise it as a positive. If/when I go through this again I wouldnt test either. I was so happy for a day of two but now its having a negative effect because I am imaginging my lines are getting fainter evan though my oh says they are as dark as ever. Its making my nurotic. Really hope your ok .Click to expand...

You're getting off the progesterone with a BFP?? Never heard of that... Usually it's a good 8-12 weeks to insure baby stays put.


----------



## katie1981

ILuvBabies200 said:


> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> katie Im sure you will be a success story, your lines are great so dont let our news bring you down. FX for sticky bean for you :hugs:
> 
> mobaby, I might not test either, even though I didnt get too excited when I saw lines this week as I knew it could go either way. I told hubby I would like to go away the week after the transfer and not think about it at all! I probably wouldnt fly anywhere but perhaps drive somewhere and take the week off.
> 
> Thanks sarah, im absolutely terrified now. Lines are still as dark. Just want to get off the progesterone which tomorrow is my last day off and get to sunday my otd. At least them my clinic will reconise it as a positive. If/when I go through this again I wouldnt test either. I was so happy for a day of two but now its having a negative effect because I am imaginging my lines are getting fainter evan though my oh says they are as dark as ever. Its making my nurotic. Really hope your ok .Click to expand...
> 
> You're getting off the progesterone with a BFP?? Never heard of that... Usually it's a good 8-12 weeks to insure baby stays put.Click to expand...

 
Only on progesterone for 15 days after egg retrieval. My clinic seems to do things very differently. No betas either. I just ring them 14 dp5dt and confirm a positive or negative and if positive they see me 3 weeks later for ultrasound. Im so frustrated. I am 9 days post transfer and feel like I am going nuts already. I have been getting strong positives for 4 days now after testing out trigger.. Help me get my sanity back.


----------



## missp

Hi,

Do you mind if i join in? I did a FET last friday the 25th nov so Im currently 4dp 5dt and im going mad :wacko:
I tested today stupidly and it was bfn - i know it is probably too early but the tests i got are really sensitive and dedect 10miu hcg so now i am driving myself mad thinking well I had cramps on sat & sun so shouldnt implantation have happened now and hcg be produced. 
Going to try and chill tho and just keep testing every morning - who knows i might get my BFP tomorrow morning. 
I havent had a chance to read back over posts yet but i will do that today. 

Heres hoping there will be lots of bfps on here soon. x:happydance:


----------



## JaniceT

Wanna be a mom, good luck to you!!

Sarahincanada, I am so sorry to hear of the negative. Keep the hopes up!! We struggled for many years and it can happen. ((((hugs))))


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 said:


> Only on progesterone for 15 days after egg retrieval. My clinic seems to do things very differently. No betas either. I just ring them 14 dp5dt and confirm a positive or negative and if positive they see me 3 weeks later for ultrasound. Im so frustrated. I am 9 days post transfer and feel like I am going nuts already. I have been getting strong positives for 4 days now after testing out trigger.. Help me get my sanity back.

katie thats VERY unusual, are you sure? Ive never heard of any clinic allowing progesterone to be stopped without confirming you are pregnant or not. usually when you are not pregnant you stop it, but if you are you continue it for a few months to help sustain the lining. I understand quite a few clinics dont do betas and thats not so unusual, but why would they put you on progesterone for such a short time.


----------



## katie1981

sarahincanada said:


> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> Only on progesterone for 15 days after egg retrieval. My clinic seems to do things very differently. No betas either. I just ring them 14 dp5dt and confirm a positive or negative and if positive they see me 3 weeks later for ultrasound. Im so frustrated. I am 9 days post transfer and feel like I am going nuts already. I have been getting strong positives for 4 days now after testing out trigger.. Help me get my sanity back.
> 
> katie thats VERY unusual, are you sure? Ive never heard of any clinic allowing progesterone to be stopped without confirming you are pregnant or not. usually when you are not pregnant you stop it, but if you are you continue it for a few months to help sustain the lining. I understand quite a few clinics dont do betas and thats not so unusual, but why would they put you on progesterone for such a short time.Click to expand...

They said they do that with fresh transfers. I am posiive because I phoned today to be sure. I only have 4 tablet/pessaries left. One for tonight and 3 for tomorrow. My clinic seems to be a bit nuts or something because they seem to do things very differently. I am not complaining as the have got things right so far. I just dont understand why the are telling me my postives dont count for 5 more days. How are you doing.


----------



## MoBaby

I would think to continue it as well. My clinic continues it. 5 more days?!? Thats a bit nuts imo. Id absolutely go insane waiting that long lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> Only on progesterone for 15 days after egg retrieval. My clinic seems to do things very differently. No betas either. I just ring them 14 dp5dt and confirm a positive or negative and if positive they see me 3 weeks later for ultrasound. Im so frustrated. I am 9 days post transfer and feel like I am going nuts already. I have been getting strong positives for 4 days now after testing out trigger.. Help me get my sanity back.
> 
> katie thats VERY unusual, are you sure? Ive never heard of any clinic allowing progesterone to be stopped without confirming you are pregnant or not. usually when you are not pregnant you stop it, but if you are you continue it for a few months to help sustain the lining. I understand quite a few clinics dont do betas and thats not so unusual, but why would they put you on progesterone for such a short time.Click to expand...
> 
> They said they do that with fresh transfers. I am posiive because I phoned today to be sure. I only have 4 tablet/pessaries left. One for tonight and 3 for tomorrow. My clinic seems to be a bit nuts or something because they seem to do things very differently. I am not complaining as the have got things right so far. I just dont understand why the are telling me my postives dont count for 5 more days. How are you doing.Click to expand...

well they are the experts I suppose! its just progesterone helps in early pregnancy so I think thats why most people have you continue if you get pregnant. I would also be very frustrated with the wait, can you not go to your regular doctor and ask for a blood test? your lines are great so Im sure you are fine. theres a lot of waiting with pregnancy...waiting for ultrasounds and waiting for the 1st trimester to be over. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies. Just got back from ER. 9 eggs + a couple smaller ones they took out too. FS was very happy with them. I'm still feeling nauseous & crampy. I'm to start progesterone this evening ... Anyone do this? I couldn't believe how many women were doin ivf. 

Is the ET painful?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I started progesterone 5 days prior to my transfer and I'm suppose to continue through my 1st trimester. I am using progesterone shots and vaginal progesterone.

Egg transfer was easy and painless for me :)


----------



## sunshine314

Katie - I agree with the rest of the girls, that is pretty unusual. But like you said, they are the professionals...and they did get you pregnant! It's just strange that you are being taken off it without doing bloodwork (it would make more sense if you had blood work and they saw that your progesterone was high). And yes, I would go CRAZY waiting that long!

wannabe - congrats on being done with retrieval! 9 eggies is a great number! The ET is a piece of cake...the hardest part is holding in the full bladder haha.


----------



## sunshine314

Miss P - Welcome and don't worry about a BFN at 9dpo...that is still early :) At least you know you tested the trigger shot out!

I luv - Congrats on the good news...things seem to really be brightening up for you and your doctor seems to really be looking out for you! Hope you get lots of good eggies!


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Hi ladies. Just got back from ER. 9 eggs + a couple smaller ones they took out too. FS was very happy with them. I'm still feeling nauseous & crampy. I'm to start progesterone this evening ... Anyone do this? I couldn't believe how many women were doin ivf.
> 
> Is the ET painful?

yay good for you! I started progesterone the day after ER.

ET is painfree! not any worse than a pap smear test.


----------



## katie1981

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Hi ladies. Just got back from ER. 9 eggs + a couple smaller ones they took out too. FS was very happy with them. I'm still feeling nauseous & crampy. I'm to start progesterone this evening ... Anyone do this? I couldn't believe how many women were doin ivf.
> 
> Is the ET painful?

Thets great news. Im delighter things are turning around for you. I started progesterone the day after er. The et doesnt hurt at all. I was so excited during mine. I just couldnt believe I had got to that point. Fx


----------



## katie1981

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Hi ladies. Just got back from ER. 9 eggs + a couple smaller ones they took out too. FS was very happy with them. I'm still feeling nauseous & crampy. I'm to start progesterone this evening ... Anyone do this? I couldn't believe how many women were doin ivf.
> 
> Is the ET painful?

Thats great news. Im delighted things are turning around for you. I started progesterone the day after er. The et doesnt hurt at all. I was so excited during mine. I just couldnt believe I had got to that point. Fx


----------



## JolieH

Hi everyone. Just joined today after searching around for the best group of ppl just like me :) I had my ER on Sat am. Feeling really crampy and very irritable and tired. Wondering what kind of symptoms others were having 3dp5dt and when anyone got a positive hpt - cannot wait to test!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

JolieH said:


> Hi everyone. Just joined today after searching around for the best group of ppl just like me :) I had my ER on Sat am. Feeling really crampy and very irritable and tired. Wondering what kind of symptoms others were having 3dp5dt and when anyone got a positive hpt - cannot wait to test!!!!

hi and welcome! I actually tested everyday to see when my trigger would leave my body, and then started to get faint bfps. unfortunately my beta result was not good ...a '6' which is borderline negative but something there, even though my frer were showing a line....I cant believe they detected such a small amount of hcg! this happened to mobaby too, she had a faint positive and then a negative beta. so just be careful with testing, but if the lines get darker and darker then its probably good news!


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne isnt your scan this friday??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sarahincanada said:


> PCOSMomToOne isnt your scan this friday??

Yes ... less than 72 hours away. It really can't come fast enough!!!:wacko:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wannabe-Yay on the retrieval!! Transfer is a piece of cake!! :)

Sunshine-Thank you! 

PCOSmom-I can't wait to hear!!

Me-Another scan in the morning at 8 am. I am getting anxious since my retrieval is so close. It's 2 hours away in another state and I'm being fully sedated. Both new to me and that brings out the nerves. Can't wait to just be done! :)


----------



## JolieH

Thanks for the info. I think I will try tomorrow morning. Good luck in January! Hopefully a good new year coming for all!


----------



## JolieH

sarahincanada said:


> JolieH said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Just joined today after searching around for the best group of ppl just like me :) I had my ER on Sat am. Feeling really crampy and very irritable and tired. Wondering what kind of symptoms others were having 3dp5dt and when anyone got a positive hpt - cannot wait to test!!!!
> 
> hi and welcome! I actually tested everyday to see when my trigger would leave my body, and then started to get faint bfps. unfortunately my beta result was not good ...a '6' which is borderline negative but something there, even though my frer were showing a line....I cant believe they detected such a small amount of hcg! this happened to mobaby too, she had a faint positive and then a negative beta. so just be careful with testing, but if the lines get darker and darker then its probably good news!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. I think I will try tomorrow morning. Good luck in January! Hopefully a good new year coming for all!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So I blew another vein tonight in my stomach...twice now in under a week!!! Anyone else do this or am I doing something wrong?? This has never happened before and I've done tons of cycles with injections...grrr...


----------



## katie1981

Hi jolieh, welcome. I tested my trigger out . It was competely gone at 2dp5dt. At 4dpt I got a faint line. Its has gotten darker each day. I think this was early though. Goodluck. Hey everyone else. Hope you are all ok. Got my darkest line yet this morning . It was muchd darker that testing line. Had a tiny bit of brown spotting this morning. Is that normal. I am now 4 days away from otd and 10dp5dt.. Do you think I can breath a sigh of relief yet. Still terrified to believe It is real. I would have been due my af yesterday on a normal cycle but I know that could be the progesterone. What do you think. I dont believe the line on frer could be any darker. Help!!!


----------



## JolieH

katie1981 said:


> Hi jolieh, welcome. I tested my trigger out . It was competely gone at 2dp5dt. At 4dpt I got a faint line. Its has gotten darker each day. I think this was early though. Goodluck. Hey everyone else. Hope you are all ok. Got my darkest line yet this morning . It was muchd darker that testing line. Had a tiny bit of brown spotting this morning. Is that normal. I am now 4 days away from otd and 10dp5dt.. Do you think I can breath a sigh of relief yet. Still terrified to believe It is real. I would have been due my af yesterday on a normal cycle but I know that could be the progesterone. What do you think. I dont believe the line on frer could be any darker. Help!!!

Hi Katie- I say congrats! I'd be breathing a sigh of relief but I am so new at this and I like to think positive no matter what. I think it helps this whole process. I'm now only 4dp5dt so hopefully that doesn't change. Don't be terrified! Be excited :thumbup: 

How were you feeling on day 4? I can't sleep tonight. Been up twice in 3. Hrs to go to bathroom, have sharp lower back pains, really watery discharge that looks like I've peed in my pants (TMI I know but weirding me out) and I'm STARVING in the middle of the night - totally not like me. Hoping I'm not as cranky in the morning as I was yesterday. I was far from pleasant! So not myself!! Anyone..... Help!!!


----------



## katie1981

JolieH said:


> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi jolieh, welcome. I tested my trigger out . It was competely gone at 2dp5dt. At 4dpt I got a faint line. Its has gotten darker each day. I think this was early though. Goodluck. Hey everyone else. Hope you are all ok. Got my darkest line yet this morning . It was much darker that testing line. Had a tiny bit of brown spotting this morning. Is that normal.a I am now 4 days away from otd and 10dp5dt.. Do you think I can breath a sigh of relief yet. Still terrified to believe It is real. I would have been due my af yesterday on a normal cycle but I know that could be the progesterone. What do you think. I dont believe the line on frer could be any darker. Help!!!
> 
> Hi Katie- I say congrats! I'd be breathing a sigh of relief but I am so new at this and I like to think positive no matter what. I think it helps this whole process. I'm now only 4dp5dt so hopefully that doesn't change. Don't be terrified! Be excited :thumbup:
> 
> How were you feeling on day 4? I can't sleep tonight. Been up twice in 3. Hrs to go to bathroom, have sharp lower back pains, really watery discharge that looks like I've peed in my pants (TMI I know but weirding me out) and I'm STARVING in the middle of the night - totally not like me. Hoping I'm not as cranky in the morning as I was yesterday. I was far from pleasant! So not myself!! Anyone..... Help!!!Click to expand...

I havemt been myself. For the past week. Blaming all the hormones and anticipation. I have gone from being a rational, calm positive perosn to an anxious nutcase with a pregnancy test addiction. I. Thought I was mentally prepare for this but I didnt really have a clue. All I wanted was a bfp but so far I have around 15 and still refuse to believe it tilll sunday. I am smiling writing this because I have just realised how mad I have actually become. Lol. Having said that I think it is quite normal to be like this. At 4dpt I just had a pulling sensation in my lower stomach. What day transfer did you do and how many?


----------



## JolieH

katie1981 said:


> JolieH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi jolieh, welcome. I tested my trigger out . It was competely gone at 2dp5dt. At 4dpt I got a faint line. Its has gotten darker each day. I think this was early though. Goodluck. Hey everyone else. Hope you are all ok. Got my darkest line yet this morning . It was much darker that testing line. Had a tiny bit of brown spotting this morning. Is that normal.a I am now 4 days away from otd and 10dp5dt.. Do you think I can breath a sigh of relief yet. Still terrified to believe It is real. I would have been due my af yesterday on a normal cycle but I know that could be the progesterone. What do you think. I dont believe the line on frer could be any darker. Help!!!
> 
> Hi Katie- I say congrats! I'd be breathing a sigh of relief but I am so new at this and I like to think positive no matter what. I think it helps this whole
> process. I'm now only 4dp5dt so hopefully that doesn't change. Don't be terrified! Be excited :thumbup:
> 
> How were you feeling on day 4? I can't sleep tonight. Been up twice in 3. Hrs
> to go to bathroom, have sharp lower back pains, really watery discharge that looks like I've peed in my pants (TMI I know but weirding me out) and I'm STARVING in the middle of the night - totally not like me. Hoping I'm not as cranky in the morning as I was yesterday. I was far from pleasant! So not
> myself!! Anyone..... Help!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I havemt been myself. For the past week. Blaming all the hormones and anticipation. I have gone from being a rational, calm positive perosn to an anxious nutcase with a pregnancy test addiction. I. Thought I was mentally prepare for this but I didnt really have a clue. All I wanted was a bfp but so far I have around 15 and still refuse to believe it tilll sunday. I am smiling writing this because I have just realised how mad I have actually become. Lol.
> Having said that I think it is quite normal to be like this. At 4dpt I just had a pulling sensation in my lower stomach. What day transfer did you do and how many?Click to expand...

I do have pulling sort of feeling as well. I had my transfer on this past Saturday. 5 day transfer 2 fresh. I had no clue either what to expect with all of this. Yesterday I cried uncontrollably on and off until my husband finally stared laughing at me which surprisingly helped. I'm sure it is the hormones and anticipation as well but still no fun. I just want that bfp so bad too that I'm actuallly scared to test just in case it's too early I don't want to deal with the anxiety that would come with a bfn right now. Ugh.... I feel like a basket case myself!


----------



## katie1981

JolieH said:


> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JolieH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katie1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi jolieh, welcome. I tested my trigger out . It was competely gone at 2dp5dt. At 4dpt I got a faint line. Its has gotten darker each day. I think this was early though. Goodluck. Hey everyone else. Hope you are all ok. Got my darkest line yet this morning . It was much darker that testing line. Had a tiny bit of brown spotting this morning. Is that normal.a I am now 4 days away from otd and 10dp5dt.. Do you think I can breath a sigh of relief yet. Still terrified to believe It is real. I would have been due my af yesterday on a normal cycle but I know that could be the progesterone. What do you think. I dont believe the line on frer could be any darker. Help!!!
> 
> Hi Katie- I say congrats! I'd be breathing a sigh of relief but I am so new at this and I like to think positive no matter what. I think it helps this whole
> process. I'm now only 4dp5dt so hopefully that doesn't change. Don't be terrified! Be excited :thumbup:
> 
> How were you feeling on day 4? I can't sleep tonight. Been up twice in 3. Hrs
> to go to bathroom, have sharp lower back pains, really watery discharge that looks like I've peed in my pants (TMI I know but weirding me out) and I'm STARVING in the middle of the night - totally not like me. Hoping I'm not as cranky in the morning as I was yesterday. I was far from pleasant! So not
> myself!! Anyone..... Help!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I havent been myself. For the past week. Blaming all the hormones and anticipation. I have gone from being a rational, calm positive person to an anxious nutcase with a pregnancy test addiction. I. Thought I was mentally prepared for this but I didnt really have a clue. All I wanted was a bfp but so far I have around 15 and still refuse to believe it till sunday. I am smiling writing this because I have just realised how mad I have actually become. Lol.
> Having said that I think it is quite normal to be like this. At 4dpt I just had a pulling sensation in my lower stomach. What day transfer did you do and how many?Click to expand...
> 
> I do have pulling sort of feeling as well. I had my transfer on this past Saturday. 5 day transfer 2 fresh. I had no clue either what to expect with all of this. Yesterday I cried uncontrollably on and off until my husband finally stared laughing at me which surprisingly helped. I'm sure it is the hormones and anticipation as well but still no fun. I just want that bfp so bad too that I'm actuallly scared to test just in case it's too early I don't want to deal with the anxiety that would come with a bfn right now. Ugh.... I feel like a basket case myself!Click to expand...

Glad its not only me. There have been plenty of tears also this week. Over nothing. Hopefully it will be worth all the madness. Haha.


----------



## sunshine314

WElcome jolie :) and good luck!! When are you going to test?

Katie - I saw your note about the spotting, my doctor said that it is TOTALLY normal and not to worry about spotting at all. THe only time he said to call the doctor is if the spotting turns into a full on "flow". 

Also, I had my first scan yesterday :) I was 6weeks0days and had one perfect little bean (I transferred two). We even saw the heartbeat. :cloud9: DH and I are over the moon! Still praying everyday that God watches over our little one.


----------



## katie1981

sunshine314 said:


> WElcome jolie :) and good luck!! When are you going to test?
> 
> Katie - I saw your note about the spotting, my doctor said that it is TOTALLY normal and not to worry about spotting at all. THe only time he said to call the doctor is if the spotting turns into a full on "flow".
> 
> Also, I had my first scan yesterday :) I was 6weeks0days and had one perfect little bean (I transferred two). We even saw the heartbeat. :cloud9: DH and I are over the moon! Still praying everyday that God watches over our little one.

Oh my god that is fanstastic news. Enjoy the day its been a tough road to get to it. I wish I was at your stage and now still at the am I or amn't I stage. Congrats again.


----------



## sarahincanada

sunshine314 said:


> Also, I had my first scan yesterday :) I was 6weeks0days and had one perfect little bean (I transferred two). We even saw the heartbeat. :cloud9: DH and I are over the moon! Still praying everyday that God watches over our little one.

omg I didnt realize it was yesterday, how wonderful theres a little bean with a heartbeat. wishing you a sticky and healthy 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

katie, spotting around the time your period is due is quite common, but if you are worried call your clinic. however seeing as they dont do betas or ultrasounds till much later Im not sure what they would do. also coming off progesterone can cause spotting so not sure when your last pill is, but try not to panic :hugs:


----------



## JolieH

sunshine314 said:


> WElcome jolie :) and good luck!! When are you going to test?
> 
> Katie - I saw your note about the spotting, my doctor said that it is TOTALLY normal and not to worry about spotting at all. THe only time he said to call the doctor is if the spotting turns into a full on "flow".
> 
> Also, I had my first scan yesterday :) I was 6weeks0days and had one perfect little bean (I transferred two). We even saw the heartbeat. :cloud9: DH and I are over the moon! Still praying everyday that God watches over our little one.

Hello and thanks! A HUGE congratulations to you. Awesome news and so exciting!!! 

As for me, I think I'm going to TRY to wait until Friday. That will be 6dp5dt so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp then.


----------



## katie1981

Ok so I think its official now. Did a clearblue digital two days ago 13days after er And 8dp5dt and it told me I was 1-2 weeks pregnant. I did another one this evening 15days after er and it says 2-3 weeks. Im so excited. :-D. Roll on sunday so I can ring and book my u/s.


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 said:


> Ok so I think its official now. Did a clearblue digital two days ago 13days after er And 8dp5dt and it told me I was 1-2 weeks pregnant. I did another one this evening 15days after er and it says 2-3 weeks. Im so excited. :-D. Roll on sunday so I can ring and book my u/s.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
so happy for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats katie!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

katie1981 said:


> Ok so I think its official now. Did a clearblue digital two days ago 13days after er And 8dp5dt and it told me I was 1-2 weeks pregnant. I did another one this evening 15days after er and it says 2-3 weeks. Im so excited. :-D. Roll on sunday so I can ring and book my u/s.

Woooo hoooo Katie!!! Congrats to you & pls send us some:dust:

Called the clinic today .... Of the 9 follicles, 7 were mature. 6 fertilized. They said it was very good. Transfer is Friday morning at 10am. I'm so excited yet so nervous. 

Anyone take hcg after the transfer? My FS wants me drinking red wine as it helps with implantation. Not sure what else to have? Those of you with a bfp, did u have anything different to eat or drink???


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I always recommend pinneapple core day of transfer and 3-4 days following. Also, I ate walnuts :) Both aid with implantation :) 

A couple of people had told me this so I gave it a shot ... viola BFP!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wannabe-So exciting!!! Never heard of HCG after the fact..

Sunshine-What an awesome sight to see!! Yay for one little bean! :)

Katie-Hope little bean sticks for you!

Me---Eggs are 14's and 15's. Estrogen was 532 on Monday and he expects it to be around 1500 today. So he is saying a fresh transfer is out. He also is putting me on Dostinex after the retrieval to help with hyperstimming. I still think I'm totally fine but I really can't argue this anymore. I will start Lupron just 2 weeks later and then Estrace and patches late December. FET will be right after the New Year. I have another scan on Friday and then they will determine if retrieval is Sunday or Tuesday. I may coast for a few days which makes me really nervous. So....it's down to mere days now!!


----------



## sunshine314

Iluv - Congrats on follies. I do think it's strange that your RE is ruling out a fresh transfer. Your estrogen isn't even that high. I guess they know best :) 

Wannabe - Good luck with transfer tomorrow! I am with PCOS mom, I also ate pineapple core (the core only) and I don't know if it helped but it didn't hurt.


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 perhaps your measurement of estrogen is different, as mine was about 5000 with my 20 follicles. I know you really want a fresh transfer, but theres no point if your body is going to reject it anyway...and a bfn around the hollidays would be horrible. 

I will be joining you in january doing the FET...mine will be a bit later as my CD1 will be the end of the month and they said I would be on estrogen until CD10 and then have an ultrasound.

Wanna_b_a_mom thats so exciting :happydance: will you have 2 transferred?


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 perhaps your measurement of estrogen is different, as mine was about 5000 with my 20 follicles. I know you really want a fresh transfer, but theres no point if your body is going to reject it anyway...and a bfn around the hollidays would be horrible.
> 
> I will be joining you in january doing the FET...mine will be a bit later as my CD1 will be the end of the month and they said I would be on estrogen until CD10 and then have an ultrasound.
> 
> Wanna_b_a_mom thats so exciting :happydance: will you have 2 transferred?

Thanks ladies ... i'm getting so excited yet so scared of ET tomorrow!!!! Should I have called the clinic to find out the status of my eggs on day 2 of ER??? I didn't and I'm worried that probably should have called to see if all 6 are still ok. :dohh:

No one told me to drink prior to the transfer for a full bladder ... did everyone have to do that?

i feel alittle lost.:wacko:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My RE told me to completely empty my bladder 1 hour prior to transfer. Then drink a whole bottle of water. My bladder was uncomfortably full for my transfer BUT it was so easy for the RE to get the catheter in and painless!!:)


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My RE told me to completely empty my bladder 1 hour prior to transfer. Then drink a whole bottle of water. My bladder was uncomfortably full for my transfer BUT it was so easy for the RE to get the catheter in and painless!!:)

Excellent ... i'm assuming that is why they want me at the clinic so early LOL ...good ... i'm excited. PCOS, did you call to find out the status of your eggs on Day 2 of ER?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My RE called me on day 2 and on day 5 ... My embryo's were frozen though!!


----------



## sarahincanada

mine was the same as PCOSMomToOne, i think the full bladder is to see where to put the embryos better on the ultrasound. 

they also called me everyday with results of embryos, except for day 4 as they let them do their thing between day 3 and 5.

good luck!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sarah-I'm sure it will be 5000 by retrieval although it's not certain yet. I don't think my body would reject them but it's his call and not mine. He's more worried about hyperstimming. I picked up a script for a med today to help with that soooo....

Oh and I've been having really bad stomach pain and nausea since I started the brand name Menopur and Bravelle on Monday. The clinic is saying it's not the meds I'm not convinced. The pain started the day after I started them. Although the generic versions did nothing to me... so not sure.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I got EXTREMELY nauseated while I was stimming. As your estrogen levels increase, the nausea will get worse. I was taking zofran daily before my ER. My RE said that people that are prone to getting sick on birth control pills are likely to get nauseated while stimming. 

I remember before ER my ovaries hurt and I was barfing. But, I am oober sensitive. I hyperstimulated though ... here are my pictures from that date https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...see-bfp-accomplished-bfp-through-ivf-152.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...see-bfp-accomplished-bfp-through-ivf-153.html #1527

I was almost relieved when they said they couldn't do my transfer ... I was in a load of pain. Plus, there was another girl on BnB who overstimulated and actually had to get drained TWICE (they stuck a needle up her vagina and poked and drained the fluid) ... she did a fresh transfer and it didn't work. Although I REALLY wanted to do a fresh transfer ... I really couldn't handle it failing. 

But yes, it should be your decision ... irregardless. I just went with the doctors recommendation since I was in so much pain. Ya know? :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I got EXTREMELY nauseated while I was stimming. As your estrogen levels increase, the nausea will get worse. I was taking zofran daily before my ER. My RE said that people that are prone to getting sick on birth control pills are likely to get nauseated while stimming.
> 
> I remember before ER my ovaries hurt and I was barfing. But, I am oober sensitive. I hyperstimulated though ... here are my pictures from that date https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...see-bfp-accomplished-bfp-through-ivf-152.html
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...see-bfp-accomplished-bfp-through-ivf-153.html #1527
> 
> I was almost relieved when they said they couldn't do my transfer ... I was in a load of pain. Plus, there was another girl on BnB who overstimulated and actually had to get drained TWICE (they stuck a needle up her vagina and poked and drained the fluid) ... she did a fresh transfer and it didn't work. Although I REALLY wanted to do a fresh transfer ... I really couldn't handle it failing.
> 
> But yes, it should be your decision ... irregardless. I just went with the doctors recommendation since I was in so much pain. Ya know? :)

Ouch ouch ouch!! Those pics make me hurt! The last time I was in really bad pain was after I got pg with Destiny with an IUI. My ovaries were almost 4 times their size and grew initially with the pregnancy. It was so painful!! But that was a 1 time thing... I don't remember the pain again even when the estrogen was much much higher. So I don't know what to think.


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom how did it go?? I see you are online :winkwink:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> Wanna_b_a_mom how did it go?? I see you are online :winkwink:

Hey Sarah .... Thank you for asking .... Well I was so nervous & it was a piece of cake lol. I'm a little concerned as embryologist & FS wanted 3 transferred. FS said the chances of triplets are 5%. I told him I wouldn't mind twins but triplets scares me. He said let's just focus on getting one lol. I was so nervous that I didnt hear if they were 6 or 8 cell. We froze 2. 

Went for lunch with hubby & have been lying down doing absolutely nada :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Wanna_b_a_mom how did it go?? I see you are online :winkwink:
> 
> Hey Sarah .... Thank you for asking .... Well I was so nervous & it was a piece of cake lol. I'm a little concerned as embryologist & FS wanted 3 transferred. FS said the chances of triplets are 5%. I told him I wouldn't mind twins but triplets scares me. He said let's just focus on getting one lol. I was so nervous that I didnt hear if they were 6 or 8 cell. We froze 2.
> 
> Went for lunch with hubby & have been lying down doing absolutely nada :happydance:Click to expand...

yay :happydance: the chance of triplets is so rare, I think its worth it for the better chances of 1 or 2 implanting. congrats!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Wanna_b_a_mom how did it go?? I see you are online :winkwink:
> 
> Hey Sarah .... Thank you for asking .... Well I was so nervous & it was a piece of cake lol. I'm a little concerned as embryologist & FS wanted 3 transferred. FS said the chances of triplets are 5%. I told him I wouldn't mind twins but triplets scares me. He said let's just focus on getting one lol. I was so nervous that I didnt hear if they were 6 or 8 cell. We froze 2.
> 
> Went for lunch with hubby & have been lying down doing absolutely nada :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay :happydance: the chance of triplets is so rare, I think its worth it for the better chances of 1 or 2 implanting. congrats!!Click to expand...

FS said that being 38, we need to increase chances. Although he did say that the embryos didn't look like a 38 yr old lol. So will I be feeling pressure again like with ER?


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> FS said that being 38, we need to increase chances. Although he did say that the embryos didn't look like a 38 yr old lol. So will I be feeling pressure again like with ER?

I felt fine after ET and did feel some cramping but nothing too bad. 

hope we will be celebrating your bfp very soon [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; glad you got a couple of frosties too!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Woohoo wanna_b_a_mom --- you are on the road to BFPville!!!!! :)


AFM -- went for my ultrasound. We have one little bean measuring about 8mm with a heartbeat of 129bpm. Our next appt is 12/12 just a few days before my birthday! :) 

Hope you all are doing well!!!! :) Sending babydust ... and LOTS of it!!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Woohoo wanna_b_a_mom --- you are on the road to BFPville!!!!! :)
> 
> 
> AFM -- went for my ultrasound. We have one little bean measuring about 8mm with a heartbeat of 129bpm. Our next appt is 12/12 just a few days before my birthday! :)
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!!!! :) Sending babydust ... and LOTS of it!!!!

Thank you PCOS :). Trying hard to be positive!!! Congrats to you & yours on your little bean .... So excited for you & hope in two wks I'll be sooo happy myself!! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wannabe-You are officially PUPO!!! :)

PCOSmom-Yay on seeing your little bean!! The best part right there.

Me-My estrogen was 1300 on Wednesday. At my scan today, I had mostly 16's and 17's and a few 18's. I had to sit tight all day for them to see my estrogen before proceeding. Estrogen was over 4000 so they had me do 2 more vials of both Bravelle and Menopur. Then my HCG was tonight at 10. Retrieval will be Sunday morning at 10. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't nervous. The surgical center is 2 hours away in another state so we will be in a hotel tomorrow night. I am still feeling pretty crappy with bloating, stomach pain and constant nausea. I am ready to be done with this stage!! I have made peace with no transfer this month as well. I was miserable with Destiny's pregnancy being so sore and in pain. Preston was a FET and I felt sooo much better! I start Lupron for the FET in 2 weeks already so I really won't be getting a break to dwell on no baby yet. Let's start the new year off right I guess! :) Will update when I get news of the fertilization report.


----------



## sunshine314

Wannabe- Good luck on being PUPO!! It's funny, I think when you get farther into the tww you will be so happy they transferred 3. You are going to be so nervous that none of them stuck that the thought of three sticking seems impossible haha. At least that is how I felt with my two. So, when is your OTD?

Iluv - Congrats on the good numbers and good luck with the ER. You are right, it is definitely better to start off the pregnancy right and if that means holding off a month then so be it...hopefully you will get a great report and have some great frosties to transfer in a month. Plus, at least this way you can enjoy some holiday parties :)


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Sunshine ... What's OTD? Lol. 

I've been feeling some cramping but I think it has to do with the progesterone. Unlike many of you, I'm being told to take hcg shots - took 1ml yesterday & will be taking another tues. Apparently it helps with increasing progestErone. 

Woke up today & stomach was a bit queasy. I threw up & feel better. Don't think it has anything to do with symptoms. 

So if transfer was Friday, today is 2dp 3dt?? Anyone feel anything at this point?


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne congrats! :cloud9: :happydance:

ILuvBabies200 I think your retrieval is today so good luck :flower:

Wanna_b_a_mom I felt a little cramping the whole week, kinda stabbing pains. my boobs were really sore too, but that was probably the progesterone. are you going to test this week?


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> PCOSMomToOne congrats! :cloud9: :happydance:
> 
> ILuvBabies200 I think your retrieval is today so good luck :flower:
> 
> Wanna_b_a_mom I felt a little cramping the whole week, kinda stabbing pains. my boobs were really sore too, but that was probably the progesterone. are you going to test this week?

Well Sarah seeing that I am doing a few HCG injections, I probably won't get a true positive. 

What do you think?

ILuvBabies .... How did it go???


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone. Ive been missing for a few days. Was a bit stressed waiting for otd which was today. Rang my clinic today to confirm my results. They couldnt believe I was testing positive since 4dp5dt with one embryo. I am getting my ultrasound on the 22nd dec. Just in time for christmas so hoping for the best present ever when I see the little heartbeat. Please please please god. Starting to feel pregnant. Very tired and very sore boobs. Still cant believe I have been so blessed. How is everyone else doing . How did your er go iluvbabies. Congratulations on being pupo wannabe. You transfered 3. Wow cant wait to hear how you get on. Fingers and toes crossed. How are you janice?. Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

katie1981 said:


> Hey everyone. Ive been missing for a few days. Was a bit stressed waiting for otd which was today. Rang my clinic today to confirm my results. They couldnt believe I was testing positive since 4dp5dt with one embryo. I am getting my ultrasound on the 22nd dec. Just in time for christmas so hoping for the best present ever when I see the little heartbeat. Please please please god. Starting to feel pregnant. Very tired and very sore boobs. Still cant believe I have been so blessed. How is everyone else doing . How did your er go iluvbabies. Congratulations on being pupo wannabe. You transfered 3. Wow cant wait to hear how you get on. Fingers and toes crossed. How are you janice?. Hello to everyone else.

Woo hoo Katie!! You must be on cloud 9. Praying for a happy & healthy 9 months for you :)

Got quite upset with my mom's dog today. He goes outside & dirty's his paws in the mud. Seeing that I shouldn't be bending over as I'm taking it easy, I freaked on him. Then he goes & eats his food & my dogs food :(. At this point I wasn't the happiest person around lol. He got a yell. I hope it doesn't affect implantation lol. Isn't it crazy that we think everything can possibly affect us?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I was feeling a lot better earlier but now I am so sore. My stomach is still a mess and my ovaries are the size of grapefruits. Also, I have the shakes really bad. Did right after the retrieval and now they are back. Overall, a lot more pain that I ever remember. 26 eggs but not all were mature. I am worried about fertilization since dh has a varicocele and has been in pain. He had an u/s last week and we should know Monday. So..... the worst part is over and now I just can't wait to feel better! :)


----------



## sunshine314

Wannabe - OTD is official test date (i.e. when you go in for your beta). Not sure how hcg shots work or how much hcg is in those shots, but I would imagine you may get some false positivies. Maybe ask your doctor?

Iluv -congrats on being done with the ER! Now it's time to sit and relax for your FET...with the holidays, I bet the next month will fly by!

I didn't have any symptoms at all during the tww...NONE. I didn't want to test b/c I swore it was going to be negative. Finally at 12dpo I started to feel a TIIIINNNYYYY bit nauseous (basically I kept burping...sorry if tmi). That and my dreams were super vivid. So I tested the next morning feeling a little more positive.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sunshine ... my testing date is Dec. 16th. Today i've been thinking that my period was coming all day. i've been getting some sharp pain here and there. i actually went to the washroom to see if the dreaded AF came .... i've been waking up at 3am every morning. not fun. some nausea but i'm not sure if i'm imaginating things. Also sore boobs. But as i said, i did another HCG injection (1mL) on saturday and the next one tomorrow. So it could be a combination of that and the progesterone.

did you not get any cramps?


----------



## sunshine314

I never had cramps except on 7dpo in the middle of the night I got a very sharp sharp pain that woke me up and lasted about 10 seconds. I am guessing that was my implantation cramping. 

No cramps wasn't a sign for me htough as I never get any cramps before AF either. I actually wanted cramps as it seemed a lot of women that get their bfp's got cramps.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sunshine314 said:


> I never had cramps except on 7dpo in the middle of the night I got a very sharp sharp pain that woke me up and lasted about 10 seconds. I am guessing that was my implantation cramping.
> 
> No cramps wasn't a sign for me htough as I never get any cramps before AF either. I actually wanted cramps as it seemed a lot of women that get their bfp's got cramps.

I'm hoping it's a good sign. I do get cramps before & during AF. Boobs are killing & heartburn like crazy. But it's probably the progesterone as usual :(


----------



## MoBaby

fingers crossed for you wanna_b_a_mom!! Katie: Congrats! dec 22 must seem soooo far away for ultrasound! PCOSmom: yeah for strong baby :) Iluv: What day will you be doing your FET?

AFM: I am on BCP... countdown is written on my mirror....I have 16 days until I start the Lupron (after tonights bcp)!! It seems soooo far away but I am getting excited again and then nervous.... I was a little concerned because I started the BCP on nov 26 (AF 24) and had AF until nov 27-28..... then a few days ago I was spotting some, which did not happen on last cycle... I guess this is from all the hormonal flucutations.... IDK..

I cant wait to see the rest of the updates! Fingers crossed for all who are waiting for betas :)


----------



## anniexfares

My otd was today, 14dp5dt, and my hcg was 604 and progesterone was 49. :) I am to come in for another beta on Wed and Friday, then they are going to set up an u/s. I wish they would do one this week! But, hopefully by waiting until next week we may be able to see/hear the heartbeat! :) I am so happy! It is so exciting to read about all of the bfp's for this month, and to know there are so many other ladies out there going through this at the same time who I can talk to. Sometimes other people just don't say the right things, or the things you want to hear.


----------



## MoBaby

congrats annie!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Out of 26 eggs, 10 were immature, 9 fertilized and the remaining 7 did not. They froze them all today and will thaw them in January and take them to blast. In 10 days, I will start Lupron IF I am feeling better. I have been itching since last night so they are having me stop the Dostinex which they use for hyperstimming. I have been having trouble breathing but my ovaries are the size of grapefruits so that could be it. Still really bad stomach pain and nausea. I have only had one meal today and the rest I threw-up. This is a huge change from the previous 2 IVF's. They were a piece of cake and and I remember being at the zoo with Destiny the very next day. In fact I was dizzy and Chelle scolded me for it. ;) I may need another scan this week to check for fluid. Worst case scenario they will send me back to Rochester (2 hours away) to have it removed under anesthesia again. It will be an added out of pocket expense plus the stress of traveling again. So I am hoping this settles down. They gave me Vicodin for pain but honestly it hasn't really touched it. And I am waiting to sleep a lot but Josh is back to work so that is not to be. Say some prayers for me if you can. I won't know anything about these embryos until January when they thaw them. I am really worried of losing them all.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Awww ILuvBabies. I'm sorry to hear you are in so much pain. Hang in there. It'll all work out :)


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> fingers crossed for you wanna_b_a_mom!! Katie: Congrats! dec 22 must seem soooo far away for ultrasound! PCOSmom: yeah for strong baby :) Iluv: What day will you be doing your FET?
> 
> AFM: I am on BCP... countdown is written on my mirror....I have 16 days until I start the Lupron (after tonights bcp)!! It seems soooo far away but I am getting excited again and then nervous.... I was a little concerned because I started the BCP on nov 26 (AF 24) and had AF until nov 27-28..... then a few days ago I was spotting some, which did not happen on last cycle... I guess this is from all the hormonal flucutations.... IDK..
> 
> I cant wait to see the rest of the updates! Fingers crossed for all who are waiting for betas :)

Hey mobaby. Thanks. Ye the 22 does seem ages away but I am learning to be patient. You have to be with ivf. Lol. Hope your doing good. Glad things are moving again for you. Next cycle will be your success story . Fingers crossed. Xxx


----------



## katie1981

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Out of 26 eggs, 10 were immature, 9 fertilized and the remaining 7 did not. They froze them all today and will thaw them in January and take them to blast. In 10 days, I will start Lupron IF I am feeling better. I have been itching since last night so they are having me stop the Dostinex which they use for hyperstimming. I have been having trouble breathing but my ovaries are the size of grapefruits so that could be it. Still really bad stomach pain and nausea. I have only had one meal today and the rest I threw-up. This is a huge change from the previous 2 IVF's. They were a piece of cake and and I remember being at the zoo with Destiny the very next day. In fact I was dizzy and Chelle scolded me for it. ;) I may need another scan this week to check for fluid. Worst case scenario they will send me back to Rochester (2 hours away) to have it removed under anesthesia again. It will be an added out of pocket expense plus the stress of traveling again. So I am hoping this settles down. They gave me Vicodin for pain but honestly it hasn't really touched it. And I am waiting to sleep a lot but Josh is back to work so that is not to be. Say some prayers for me if you can. I won't know anything about these embryos until January when they thaw them. I am really worried of losing them all.

Hope your feeling better soon and fingers crossed for some good blasts in january. Xxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Out of 26 eggs, 10 were immature, 9 fertilized and the remaining 7 did not. They froze them all today and will thaw them in January and take them to blast. In 10 days, I will start Lupron IF I am feeling better. I have been itching since last night so they are having me stop the Dostinex which they use for hyperstimming. I have been having trouble breathing but my ovaries are the size of grapefruits so that could be it. Still really bad stomach pain and nausea. I have only had one meal today and the rest I threw-up. This is a huge change from the previous 2 IVF's. They were a piece of cake and and I remember being at the zoo with Destiny the very next day. In fact I was dizzy and Chelle scolded me for it. ;) I may need another scan this week to check for fluid. Worst case scenario they will send me back to Rochester (2 hours away) to have it removed under anesthesia again. It will be an added out of pocket expense plus the stress of traveling again. So I am hoping this settles down. They gave me Vicodin for pain but honestly it hasn't really touched it. And I am waiting to sleep a lot but Josh is back to work so that is not to be. Say some prayers for me if you can. I won't know anything about these embryos until January when they thaw them. I am really worried of losing them all.



Oh girl that's exactly how I felt! Even down to worrying about the embryo's. Our stories are very similar. Try not to worry too much about the embryo's ... you have a good number of them!! We thawed 2 and they both survived the thaw! 

Good things are in your future!! I know it!! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Out of 26 eggs, 10 were immature, 9 fertilized and the remaining 7 did not. They froze them all today and will thaw them in January and take them to blast. In 10 days, I will start Lupron IF I am feeling better. I have been itching since last night so they are having me stop the Dostinex which they use for hyperstimming. I have been having trouble breathing but my ovaries are the size of grapefruits so that could be it. Still really bad stomach pain and nausea. I have only had one meal today and the rest I threw-up. This is a huge change from the previous 2 IVF's. They were a piece of cake and and I remember being at the zoo with Destiny the very next day. In fact I was dizzy and Chelle scolded me for it. ;) I may need another scan this week to check for fluid. Worst case scenario they will send me back to Rochester (2 hours away) to have it removed under anesthesia again. It will be an added out of pocket expense plus the stress of traveling again. So I am hoping this settles down. They gave me Vicodin for pain but honestly it hasn't really touched it. And I am waiting to sleep a lot but Josh is back to work so that is not to be. Say some prayers for me if you can. I won't know anything about these embryos until January when they thaw them. I am really worried of losing them all.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
hope everything calms down for you very soon
which clinic are you at? as you are over the border in rochester and I was looking at a clinic down there.
Im sure you will have some good ones from the 9 frozen, I worry about my 8 frozen too (although they are blasts, but Im 39!) but theres not much we can do so have to try and keep hopeful :hugs:

I started a FET thread, perhaps we can meet up there in january
https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...et-frozen-embryo-transfer-has-done-doing.html


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Oh girl that's exactly how I felt! Even down to worrying about the embryo's. Our stories are very similar. Try not to worry too much about the embryo's ... you have a good number of them!! We thawed 2 and they both survived the thaw!
> 
> Good things are in your future!! I know it!! :flower:

remind me did you freeze them as embryos or blasts? if embryos did they grow them to blasts or transfer them right away?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Oh girl that's exactly how I felt! Even down to worrying about the embryo's. Our stories are very similar. Try not to worry too much about the embryo's ... you have a good number of them!! We thawed 2 and they both survived the thaw!
> 
> Good things are in your future!! I know it!! :flower:
> 
> remind me did you freeze them as embryos or blasts? if embryos did they grow them to blasts or transfer them right away?Click to expand...

I was gonna ask the same thing! :winkwink:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Out of 26 eggs, 10 were immature, 9 fertilized and the remaining 7 did not. They froze them all today and will thaw them in January and take them to blast. In 10 days, I will start Lupron IF I am feeling better. I have been itching since last night so they are having me stop the Dostinex which they use for hyperstimming. I have been having trouble breathing but my ovaries are the size of grapefruits so that could be it. Still really bad stomach pain and nausea. I have only had one meal today and the rest I threw-up. This is a huge change from the previous 2 IVF's. They were a piece of cake and and I remember being at the zoo with Destiny the very next day. In fact I was dizzy and Chelle scolded me for it. ;) I may need another scan this week to check for fluid. Worst case scenario they will send me back to Rochester (2 hours away) to have it removed under anesthesia again. It will be an added out of pocket expense plus the stress of traveling again. So I am hoping this settles down. They gave me Vicodin for pain but honestly it hasn't really touched it. And I am waiting to sleep a lot but Josh is back to work so that is not to be. Say some prayers for me if you can. I won't know anything about these embryos until January when they thaw them. I am really worried of losing them all.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> hope everything calms down for you very soon
> which clinic are you at? as you are over the border in rochester and I was looking at a clinic down there.
> Im sure you will have some good ones from the 9 frozen, I worry about my 8 frozen too (although they are blasts, but Im 39!) but theres not much we can do so have to try and keep hopeful :hugs:
> 
> I started a FET thread, perhaps we can meet up there in january
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...et-frozen-embryo-transfer-has-done-doing.htmlClick to expand...

I'm in Ohio but my clinic is IVF Michigan. They have cycling offices all over but the surgical center is in Rochester.


----------



## lozmo

I know its really early but I'm going nuts sitting here on my own with this I'm 4dp5dt with one blasto on board and couldn't hold out any longer so I poas with FMU with a hospital (Clearview) tests which is 25 iu and I got a faint line 

I did not have to squint it's pretty clear its there but a bfn on an IC which is probably too early for them now anyway. So i went out and bought a Clearview dye theres a visible line on that too.

My trigger was 6000iu Ovitrelle on sat 26th Nov which is 12 days ago, I tested it out with ICs. My OTD is 14th Dec, 11dp5dt.

Symptoms have been sore boobs, darker areolas, really funny dogpoo taste in my mouth since yesterday, and light headedness, with strange pin prick twinges for a few day, but I put a lot of these down to the progesterone suppositories!! DH did think my boobs looked bigger yesterday but I shrugged him off.

Is it me could this be real???


----------



## sarahincanada

lozmo said:


> I know its really early but I'm going nuts sitting here on my own with this I'm 4dp5dt with one blasto on board and couldn't hold out any longer so I poas with FMU with a hospital (Clearview) tests which is 25 iu and I got a faint line
> 
> I did not have to squint it's pretty clear its there but a bfn on an IC which is probably too early for them now anyway. So i went out and bought a Clearview dye theres a visible line on that too.
> 
> My trigger was 6000iu Ovitrelle on sat 26th Nov which is 12 days ago, I tested it out with ICs. My OTD is 14th Dec, 11dp5dt.
> 
> Symptoms have been sore boobs, darker areolas, really funny dogpoo taste in my mouth since yesterday, and light headedness, with strange pin prick twinges for a few day, but I put a lot of these down to the progesterone suppositories!! DH did think my boobs looked bigger yesterday but I shrugged him off.
> 
> Is it me could this be real???

fingers crossed its real! the only way to hopefully tell before your OTD is if your lines get darker. so you had negative tests a few days ago and now see a faint line?
I also tested out the trigger and had some faint lines on tests that got slightly darker but still stayed light, and I think I had a chemical (my hcg was 6 then went down...cant believe my frer picked it up that low). I had a couple of symptoms like sore boobs but I think it was the progesterone.
good luck! :flower:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

lozmo ... i'm just as anxious as you are. however, i haven't tested at all as i"ve been taking hcg shots (did 2: one saturday and the second on tuesday - 1mg). So it is obviously going to come up as positive. I went for my blood on tuesday as they wanted to see if progesterone is okay ... they said everything looks great. my boobs are also very sore (esp in a bra) .. heartburn like crazy ... had some nauseous but its gone ... dizziness at times ... cramps and like you strange pin pricks on my left side and every once in a while on the right. Strangely enough, i went from drinking 3 cups of decaf coffee to not desiring it at all. many foods i don't want to eat at all. Can progesterone being doing all this???

should i test or basically leave it given that i take hcg shots (last one is friday)?


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> should i test or basically leave it given that i take hcg shots (last one is friday)?

theres no point if you are taking HCG, thats interesting as Ive never heard of people taking it after the retrieval. so your beta is next friday? its such a hard wait, I just wanted to know as once you have the result you can either be ecstatic or have to digest it...but at least you know.

I think my next 2WW after FET (well its more like a 1WW) Im going to go away for a few days!


----------



## lozmo

Thanks Sarah I hope it's not a chemical, it is really early it's only 4.5 days past transfer which was satuday but the hpt lines they're not really that faint either, god imagine if it's twins DH would just combust! I tested out the trigger shot on the day, 3 days, 7 days, 9 days and 11 days after it, the last two were white BFNs. 



Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> lozmo ... i'm just as anxious as you are. however, i haven't tested at all as i"ve been taking hcg shots (did 2: one saturday and the second on tuesday - 1mg). So it is obviously going to come up as positive. I went for my blood on tuesday as they wanted to see if progesterone is okay ... they said everything looks great. my boobs are also very sore (esp in a bra) .. heartburn like crazy ... had some nauseous but its gone ... dizziness at times ... cramps and like you strange pin pricks on my left side and every once in a while on the right. Strangely enough, i went from drinking 3 cups of decaf coffee to not desiring it at all. many foods i don't want to eat at all. Can progesterone being doing all this???
> 
> should i test or basically leave it given that i take hcg shots (last one is friday)?

Hi wanna-b when was your last hcg shot? I put everything down to the progesterone, as I looked up side effects of progesterone on medical sites which were indeed sore boobs, dizziness and craving bad food. But the funny taste is odd and I've gone off some foods too like chocolate which is not me at all. What day after transfer are you?


----------



## sarahincanada

lozmo said:


> Thanks Sarah I hope it's not a chemical, it is really early it's only 4.5 days past transfer which was satuday but the hpt lines they're not really that faint either, god imagine if it's twins DH would just combust! I tested out the trigger shot on the day, 3 days, 7 days, 9 days and 11 days after it, the last two were white BFNs.

sorry I wasnt meaning that yours could be a chemical, just giving you my story. it sounds very promising if you had white bfns and now have pretty good lines...keep us posted!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

lozmo said:


> Thanks Sarah I hope it's not a chemical, it is really early it's only 4.5 days past transfer which was satuday but the hpt lines they're not really that faint either, god imagine if it's twins DH would just combust! I tested out the trigger shot on the day, 3 days, 7 days, 9 days and 11 days after it, the last two were white BFNs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> lozmo ... i'm just as anxious as you are. however, i haven't tested at all as i"ve been taking hcg shots (did 2: one saturday and the second on tuesday - 1mg). So it is obviously going to come up as positive. I went for my blood on tuesday as they wanted to see if progesterone is okay ... they said everything looks great. my boobs are also very sore (esp in a bra) .. heartburn like crazy ... had some nauseous but its gone ... dizziness at times ... cramps and like you strange pin pricks on my left side and every once in a while on the right. Strangely enough, i went from drinking 3 cups of decaf coffee to not desiring it at all. many foods i don't want to eat at all. Can progesterone being doing all this???
> 
> should i test or basically leave it given that i take hcg shots (last one is friday)?
> 
> Hi wanna-b when was your last hcg shot? I put everything down to the progesterone, as I looked up side effects of progesterone on medical sites which were indeed sore boobs, dizziness and craving bad food. But the funny taste is odd and I've gone off some foods too like chocolate which is not me at all. What day after transfer are you?Click to expand...

Hi Lozmo ... my last hcg shot was yesterday ... next one will be on Friday. I'm 5dp3dt ... but you are right, progesterone gives all the same signs. But i was told that it doesn't give heartburn which i have been experiencing quite immensely. i just want a BFP for us all :)


----------



## lozmo

Sarah-I definitely will keep you posted, I hope this is it as it happens we found out today we have no frosties after 15 eggs, 12 fertilised, 6 'top quality embryos' and only 1 made it to blast. You did really well to get 10 blastos wow, good luck for your FET hun :hugs:

Wanna-b ooh heartburn is good, you really can't POAS with all those hcgs can you? Do you know how many units are in each one? I had 6000iu and according to some people on here that takes roughly 6 days to leave the body, it was faintly there 7 days after the trigger and then nothing 9 and 11 days after. Good luck to us all :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

lozmo said:


> Sarah-I definitely will keep you posted, I hope this is it as it happens we found out today we have no frosties after 15 eggs, 12 fertilised, 6 'top quality embryos' and only 1 made it to blast. You did really well to get 10 blastos wow, good luck for your FET hun :hugs:

yes I was really lucky, but if I dont get pregnant with any of them I wont feel so lucky! Im hoping theres a couple of good ones in there, I responded really well for my age (39) but at my age we have a higher number of bad eggs too. So even though Im glad I got so many blasts who knows how good they all are.

I really hope this is it for you [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## katie1981

lozmo said:


> I know its really early but I'm going nuts sitting here on my own with this I'm 4dp5dt with one blasto on board and couldn't hold out any longer so I poas with FMU with a hospital (Clearview) tests which is 25 iu and I got a faint line
> 
> I did not have to squint it's pretty clear its there but a bfn on an IC which is probably too early for them now anyway. So i went out and bought a Clearview dye theres a visible line on that too.
> 
> My trigger was 6000iu Ovitrelle on sat 26th Nov which is 12 days ago, I tested it out with ICs. My OTD is 14th Dec, 11dp5dt.
> 
> Symptoms have been sore boobs, darker areolas, really funny dogpoo taste in my mouth since yesterday, and light headedness, with strange pin prick twinges for a few day, but I put a lot of these down to the progesterone suppositories!! DH did think my boobs looked bigger yesterday but I shrugged him off.
> 
> Is it me could this be real???

You sound exactly like me. I tested positive on 4dp5dt with one blast transfered. My lines got darker everyday but I still couldnt relax till otd which was last sunday. I was too afraid to get excited. I knew it wasnt my trigger cause I tested it out. However it was very real and my ultrasound is on 22 dec. Fingers crossed and goodluck but sounds really really good to me.


----------



## katie1981

Hi wannabe. How you holding up. Hope your ok. Is the wait driving you nuts yet? Iluvbabies hope you are you feeling a bit better. Hello sarah. How you doing.


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 said:


> Hello sarah. How you doing.

hi!! Im doing good, looking forward to starting my FET in January. I cant wait for your scan :hugs:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

katie1981 said:


> Hi wannabe. How you holding up. Hope your ok. Is the wait driving you nuts yet? Iluvbabies hope you are you feeling a bit better. Hello sarah. How you doing.

Hey Katie ... I'm hanging in. Feel soo fat I just can't wait anymore lol. But I'm being positive. How are you doing? Did you have any symptoms at 5 dt?


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

lozmo said:


> Sarah-I definitely will keep you posted, I hope this is it as it happens we found out today we have no frosties after 15 eggs, 12 fertilised, 6 'top quality embryos' and only 1 made it to blast. You did really well to get 10 blastos wow, good luck for your FET hun :hugs:
> 
> Wanna-b ooh heartburn is good, you really can't POAS with all those hcgs can you? Do you know how many units are in each one? I had 6000iu and according to some people on here that takes roughly 6 days to leave the body, it was faintly there 7 days after the trigger and then nothing 9 and 11 days after. Good luck to us all :kiss:

Lozmo .. The bottle says 10,000ui I inject 1 mg of it. I'm not going to bother testing because it won't be accurate. I'm sooo happy for you though :hugs:


----------



## anniexfares

Hi ladies, 
I went in again today to make sure my hcg levels are rising like they should. Monday it was 604, and today it was 1150. :) My progesterone went from 48 to 67, so everything seems to be looking good so far! I have to go again on Friday for one more beta, then they want to schedule and u/s. We were going to shoot for next Wed, when I am 6 weeks exactly, or our other option is Friday at 6 weeks 2 days. Have any of you had any luck seeing/hearing a little heartbeat at exactly 6 weeks? I am so anxious!! I just don't want to choose the earliest available b/c I am so antsy to see it, and then be upset if I don't see/hear it's heartbeat.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I was 6 weeks 4 days for a heartbeat ... but I saw another gal saw a heartbeat at 5 weeks 6 days. 

If it were me, I'd go for the 6 week 2 days ... just to be sure! :)


----------



## anniexfares

Thank you :) I think I may just go ahead and do that, wait an extra two days to be sure! I just don't want to walk away upset, especially over something that may be just fine. The nurse I spoke with today said she wouldn't be surprised either way if we did/didn't hear one since some don't until closer to 7 weeks.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Vent... I starve so I eat. I eat and then I feel sick and can't breathe for several hours afterwards. This whole thing is no picnic. :(


----------



## MoBaby

I'm soooo sorry ILuvBabies :( Is the swelling going down at all??? Hope you feel better very very soon!!


----------



## MoBaby

lozmo said:


> Sarah-I definitely will keep you posted, I hope this is it as it happens we found out today we have no frosties after 15 eggs, 12 fertilised, 6 'top quality embryos' and only 1 made it to blast. You did really well to get 10 blastos wow, good luck for your FET hun :hugs:

We had 14 fertilize, 2 that were perfect blasts, some that looked like they would make it, but then none made on day 6 :( We were devastated, espically since cycle 1 just failed.... We are going again in january and I will not test at all since I had faint lines on almost every test including beta day :( Was heartbroken. I hope your lines are real!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## lozmo

MoBaby said:


> lozmo said:
> 
> 
> Sarah-I definitely will keep you posted, I hope this is it as it happens we found out today we have no frosties after 15 eggs, 12 fertilised, 6 'top quality embryos' and only 1 made it to blast. You did really well to get 10 blastos wow, good luck for your FET hun :hugs:
> 
> We had 14 fertilize, 2 that were perfect blasts, some that looked like they would make it, but then none made on day 6 :( We were devastated, espically since cycle 1 just failed.... We are going again in january and I will not test at all since I had faint lines on almost every test including beta day :( Was heartbroken. I hope your lines are real!! Keep us updated!!Click to expand...

Aw no that's awful Im sorry, we are trying to keep an open mind for sure. We were gutted we didn't have any frozen. So you are down regging now then? Hope it goes great guns for you next time, they say it takes 1.5 tries with IVF don't they? 

I've had definate faint lines again at 5dp5dt with fmu on a Clearview and Clearblue +/- DH thought they might be darker today, but I explained about HCG doubling ever 48-72 hrs thing so we decided to leave it now til Sunday when I'll be 8dp5dt. At least I'm really sure they aren't the trigger. I'm at work on Monday when I'll be 9dp5dt so hopefully I can do a beta there (hospital) do you think that's too early for a beta?


----------



## lozmo

katie1981 said:


> lozmo said:
> 
> 
> I know its really early but I'm going nuts sitting here on my own with this I'm 4dp5dt with one blasto on board and couldn't hold out any longer so I poas with FMU with a hospital (Clearview) tests which is 25 iu and I got a faint line
> 
> I did not have to squint it's pretty clear its there but a bfn on an IC which is probably too early for them now anyway. So i went out and bought a Clearview dye theres a visible line on that too.
> 
> My trigger was 6000iu Ovitrelle on sat 26th Nov which is 12 days ago, I tested it out with ICs. My OTD is 14th Dec, 11dp5dt.
> 
> Symptoms have been sore boobs, darker areolas, really funny dogpoo taste in my mouth since yesterday, and light headedness, with strange pin prick twinges for a few day, but I put a lot of these down to the progesterone suppositories!! DH did think my boobs looked bigger yesterday but I shrugged him off.
> 
> Is it me could this be real???
> 
> You sound exactly like me. I tested positive on 4dp5dt with one blast transfered. My lines got darker everyday but I still couldnt relax till otd which was last sunday. I was too afraid to get excited. I knew it wasnt my trigger cause I tested it out. However it was very real and my ultrasound is on 22 dec. Fingers crossed and goodluck but sounds really really good to me.Click to expand...

Hi Katie thanks I hope so, so you were 4dp5dt too! I thought I was going mad, then again it is 9dpo equivalent right? I'm not excited at all today I just have to wait a bit longer. I have a digital ready for otd, I just read when you took one- how brilliant! Good luck for your scan x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> I'm soooo sorry ILuvBabies :( Is the swelling going down at all??? Hope you feel better very very soon!!

I don't know since I haven't seen the RE since the retrieval. I'm not in as much pain but I definitely still hurt. Tried getting a few things at the store tonight for dinner and it was tough walking and pushing the cart.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ladies, this thread seems to be dwindling down now the month is over. Hope everyone who is waiting for OTD updates! I am feeling a bit down today-- just want it to be my turn and I feel like this second cycle is taking FOREVER! I feel like everyone I know is getting their BFPS, natural or IVF/IUI and its kinda depressing. BUT I am having as much faith as I possible can and I know there is a plan for me and I truly feel that this second cycle is it. 13 days until I start Lupron. I am just ready to start the injections because I know its only a short while after that. Anyway, sorry about the rant. Its hard to get used to being in a second IVF thread (the dec/jan one). I will put updates there from now on :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> Hey Ladies, this thread seems to be dwindling down now the month is over. Hope everyone who is waiting for OTD updates! I am feeling a bit down today-- just want it to be my turn and I feel like this second cycle is taking FOREVER! I feel like everyone I know is getting their BFPS, natural or IVF/IUI and its kinda depressing. BUT I am having as much faith as I possible can and I know there is a plan for me and I truly feel that this second cycle is it. 13 days until I start Lupron. I am just ready to start the injections because I know its only a short while after that. Anyway, sorry about the rant. Its hard to get used to being in a second IVF thread (the dec/jan one). I will put updates there from now on :)

That new thread is too busy! I like this one much better! :winkwink:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

MoBaby, I totally understand your emotions as vie been ttc for pretty much the last 2.5 yrs. I'm being as positive as ever but not feeling much but period cramping. Some symptoms are disappearing & I'm starting to worry. DH said "ohh don't you dare start symptom spotting" lol. Easier said than done. I'm finding it so difficult as I can't even test due to the fact that I'm taking my last hcg shot. 

Hang tight & be positive. Not easy but emotionally better for you. :)


----------



## MoBaby

YYes that thread is very busy! Confusing. Wannabe: don't get discouraged! It's not over until the beta! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Hey Ladies, this thread seems to be dwindling down now the month is over. Hope everyone who is waiting for OTD updates! I am feeling a bit down today-- just want it to be my turn and I feel like this second cycle is taking FOREVER! I feel like everyone I know is getting their BFPS, natural or IVF/IUI and its kinda depressing. BUT I am having as much faith as I possible can and I know there is a plan for me and I truly feel that this second cycle is it. 13 days until I start Lupron. I am just ready to start the injections because I know its only a short while after that. Anyway, sorry about the rant. Its hard to get used to being in a second IVF thread (the dec/jan one). I will put updates there from now on :)

I know what you mean, some of the threads seem so busy and hard to keep up. I dont really have the time to get to know loads of new people so I like this thread...Wanna_b_a_mom perhaps you can change the title to this thread to nov/dec/jan and we can keep chatting on here? I will keep popping on here as long as people are chatting!

I started a FET thread as I cant seem to find that many people doing it, even though there must be a lot of people who fail their first and have frosties.

MoBaby I feel the same, Im annoyed that I had to take this month off so I phoned my clinic to ask about my FET's...I have 8 frozen and so hope to get 2-3 tries out of those, so I wanted to know if I have to take a month off inbetween each one... but luckily they said no, so I can do them jan, feb, mar if needed. Im 39 and so time is ticking, I dont want to waste it on months off! so I feel your pain, the month will go quickly with the holiday season and we will be right in the middle of it very soon. I hope the 2nd try works for both of us. 

also I decided I am going to test the next cycle, even though I said I probably wouldnt before because of our faint lines. but I realized it would be harder to wait a week for the beta, and then perhaps be crushed in that one moment. If I see dark lines this time I would know I have a better chance, and if they are faint again at least I would be let down gently. I purchased some IC's as the frer are so expensive!


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> MoBaby, I totally understand your emotions as vie been ttc for pretty much the last 2.5 yrs. I'm being as positive as ever but not feeling much but period cramping. Some symptoms are disappearing & I'm starting to worry. DH said "ohh don't you dare start symptom spotting" lol. Easier said than done. I'm finding it so difficult as I can't even test due to the fact that I'm taking my last hcg shot.

Wanna_b_a_mom :hugs::hugs::hugs:
when is your beta? 
I remember the 1WW was the worst, I just wanted to know! 
sending you lots of 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> Hey Ladies, this thread seems to be dwindling down now the month is over. Hope everyone who is waiting for OTD updates! I am feeling a bit down today-- just want it to be my turn and I feel like this second cycle is taking FOREVER! I feel like everyone I know is getting their BFPS, natural or IVF/IUI and its kinda depressing. BUT I am having as much faith as I possible can and I know there is a plan for me and I truly feel that this second cycle is it. 13 days until I start Lupron. I am just ready to start the injections because I know its only a short while after that. Anyway, sorry about the rant. Its hard to get used to being in a second IVF thread (the dec/jan one). I will put updates there from now on :)

 
Hey mobaby. Hope your ok. Keep updating this tread. I want to know where to find you to congratulate you when you get your bfp in january. Sending you lots of best wishes and babydust. I will be here waiting to hear how you get on. :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> MoBaby, I totally understand your emotions as vie been ttc for pretty much the last 2.5 yrs. I'm being as positive as ever but not feeling much but period cramping. Some symptoms are disappearing & I'm starting to worry. DH said "ohh don't you dare start symptom spotting" lol. Easier said than done. I'm finding it so difficult as I can't even test due to the fact that I'm taking my last hcg shot.
> 
> Wanna_b_a_mom :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> when is your beta?
> I remember the 1WW was the worst, I just wanted to know!
> sending you lots of
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I'll definitely change the title to our thread :) 

My beta is next Friday. I'm in the same mind frame .... I just want to know!!! Have you been ahnging in Sarah??? You have lots to frosties so be strong & positive! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> My beta is next Friday. I'm in the same mind frame .... I just want to know!!! Have you been ahnging in Sarah??? You have lots to frosties so be strong & positive! :hugs:

yes, Im glad its december so busy with christmas shopping etc, but I wish I didnt have to take a month off. But once I get going on my FETs I can do one a month so thats good. I try to be positive, last night was looking at FET successes on another message board and there were a lot. 

is it next friday yet? :haha:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Lol. Started laughing at your post Sarah! 6 more long sleeps. Doesn't help that I've been waking up at around 3am. :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wanted to come in and update that I am still in quite a bit of pain with nausea. 6 days after retrieval... So I put a call into the doctor last night and had a 9 am scan this morning. Good news is no fluid in abdomen!! But my ovaries are four times their size so that accounts for all this pain. I had to take the kids to the mall last night to return a shirt and it was brutal just walking one wing. I almost just went to the ER. They gave me another scipt for Vicodin so if I'm going to be home, I'm trying to take it so I can have the edge off. Been busy today making 12 dozen cookies for a cookie exchange tomorrow afternoon. Then we are having a company party at the zoo tomorrow and I am dreading the walking. May not see much. I'm just going to eat and let the kids see Santa! :) Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Wanted to come in and update that I am still in quite a bit of pain with nausea. 6 days after retrieval... So I put a call into the doctor last night and had a 9 am scan this morning. Good news is no fluid in abdomen!! But my ovaries are four times their size so that accounts for all this pain. I had to take the kids to the mall last night to return a shirt and it was brutal just walking one wing. I almost just went to the ER. They gave me another scipt for Vicodin so if I'm going to be home, I'm trying to take it so I can have the edge off. Been busy today making 12 dozen cookies for a cookie exchange tomorrow afternoon. Then we are having a company party at the zoo tomorrow and I am dreading the walking. May not see much. I'm just going to eat and let the kids see Santa! :) Hope everyone is doing well!!

Glad to hear you're up and about ILUvBabies! Just don't over do it. :hugs:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Ladies, how are we all doing???


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 you poor thing, you have been through a lot! hope everything calms down very soon.

Wanna_b_a_mom the countdown is on, any plans this week to make the time go by quicker?

AFM just had acupuncture for the first time with a woman who has lots of experience with fertility so Im so excited. she is going to calm my body down for the FET, will be going 2x a week and the day before and after the blast transfer. she said that if your nervous system is weakened (from a variety of factors) then it will not be successful at getting pregnant. she said she has seen lots of people who fail on the fresh cycle due to the stress on the body from the medications and have success on the frozen. hope it helps!


----------



## MoBaby

I think I am going to try accupuncture! I have heard from soooo many that it works wonders :) Worth a try... what do I have to lose?? I'm used to sticking needles in me!! LOL :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'm still reading and following everyone on this thread!!! I can't wait till everyone on here has their BFP's!!!

May God be with you and bless you very soon!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Yay! You're all back! I thought of acupuncture. I asked my FS and she said that there really isn't any direct correlation. But hey, worth a shot. Went in for my baseline yest. But had my last hcg injection too. So it won't be accurate. I've been feeling the cramping, heartburn, constipation, sleeping all the time, waking up to pee ... But yet had a dream that it was a BFN! I cried all day yesterday. Hubby told me to get a grip and that its only a "dream" as I'm so focussed on it lol. Progesterone gives all the same symptoms. But vie never expeRienced this cramping before. 

Sarah and MoBaby .... When you having FET?? Late January? 

PCos .. How have you been???

Hugs to all :)


----------



## sunshine314

I am also still reading and following up with everyone on this thread :) I am really hopeful that everyone will get their BFPs soon!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> I think I am going to try accupuncture! I have heard from soooo many that it works wonders :) Worth a try... what do I have to lose?? I'm used to sticking needles in me!! LOL :)

thats exactly what I said to her yesterday! she started explaining the needles and asked if I wanted to see one, and I said no, after injecting myself in the tummy 3x a day I can handle it!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Sarah and MoBaby .... When you having FET?? Late January?

my period should come late this month, so transfer should be mid january, I guess depending on how my lining looks. I start Estrace Estrogen CD2 and go for an ultrasound CD10. I cant wait!! Im just so glad its christmas so the time will go quick. then I get to try every month that I have frosties left with no waiting :happydance:

so 4 more days till your beta...with that one be accurate seeing as you have been taking the ncg this week?


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone. Im still here seeing how everyone is doing. Still waiting for my ultrasound. 9 more days. The wait is killing me. Almost as long as the dreaded tww. So excited but also very nervous. Just want to see a little heartbeat. It just goes from one worry to the next this process.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah and MoBaby .... When you having FET?? Late January?
> 
> my period should come late this month, so transfer should be mid january, I guess depending on how my lining looks. I start Estrace Estrogen CD2 and go for an ultrasound CD10. I cant wait!! Im just so glad its christmas so the time will go quick. then I get to try every month that I have frosties left with no waiting :happydance:
> 
> so 4 more days till your beta...with that one be accurate seeing as you have been taking the ncg this week?Click to expand...

I'm sure the holidays will go by very quickly and then your fun begins yet again :)

My beta will not be 100% accurate ... very disappointing to be quite honest. i've been praying and praying .. esp. after my nasty dream!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom so when will the beta be valid? ive never heard of anyone taking hcg after the transfer so its very confusing! do you have to wait till ultrasound or 14 days from the last hcg shot?

katie1981 I am praying that everything goes well and you get to see a heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

AF came today in full force. So I had a pathetic 8 day lp. Without progesterone, that's what happens. I have a scan tomorrow and will hopefully have a protocol for the FET.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Sarah, we neither but looking it up, it seems quite common. They told me we'll do preliminary Friday. Then every second day. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Sarah, we neither but looking it up, it seems quite common. They told me we'll do preliminary Friday. Then every second day. :(

you know what I was thinking, as long as the 1st and 2nd beta shows a rise you should know you are pregnant by the 2nd beta, as the hcg wouldnt be rising. So thats no different from us who dont take the hcg...yes we know the first beta is accurate and theredfore get a bfp but we dont really know if its viable unless it goes up. also perhaps they can tell you how much hcg you should have in your system at X days post last hcg shot, so then if you beta is 200 we would know its likely a pregnancy.

2 more days :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: do you get the results on the same day or next day?


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

hey Sarah ... thanks for all the encouragement ... i need it. I was sooo positive and now the negativity is starting to kick in even though i'm trying so damn hard!!!! i will find out at around 12pm on Friday ... and i'm so anxious. hubby said that he'd be very disappointed if it is a BFN but he doesn't want me to go all crazy ... OMG, i hope i don't either!!! Santa please be good to me!!!! xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Y
> Sarah and MoBaby .... When you having FET?? Late January?
> 
> PCos .. How have you been???
> 
> Hugs to all :)

Hey! I am doing a fresh cycle (POO!)... ER scheduled for Jan 9 (probably the 11th if its the same as last cycle) with a 5 day transfer (if I have enough eggies).


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> hey Sarah ... thanks for all the encouragement ... i need it. I was sooo positive and now the negativity is starting to kick in even though i'm trying so damn hard!!!! i will find out at around 12pm on Friday ... and i'm so anxious. hubby said that he'd be very disappointed if it is a BFN but he doesn't want me to go all crazy ... OMG, i hope i don't either!!! Santa please be good to me!!!! xxx

you transferred 3 right? I think you have a great chance. and if it doesnt happen you have 2 frosties right? I hope you get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

1 more sleep .... OMG soooo nervous :( Dear Lord ... let my embies be growing :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> 1 more sleep .... OMG soooo nervous :( Dear Lord ... let my embies be growing :)

Ooooo I can't wait to see the news!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> 1 more sleep .... OMG soooo nervous :( Dear Lord ... let my embies be growing :)

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sunshine314

Good luck tomorrow WannaBe!!! What tiem will you find out?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wannabe-OMG good luck tomorrow!!! So you haven't tested at all???


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Wannabe-OMG good luck tomorrow!!! So you haven't tested at all???

Thanks ladies!! I'll be finding about noon - Toronto time. ILuvBabies, I didn't test at all. What for ... I was taking the hcg shots up until Monday. Im so scared of the results. I've prayed so much.


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck! Fingers crossed!


----------



## sarahincanada

only 3 more hours Wanna_b_a_mom

keeping everything crossed for you

did they say what an hcg positive might be, compared to a bfp positive?


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> only 3 more hours Wanna_b_a_mom
> 
> keeping everything crossed for you
> 
> did they say what an hcg positive might be, compared to a bfp positive?

Came back from getting bloods done. They are so optimistic. I'm prayer ever so much!!!! i thought when you're preggo you want to eat everything in site ... I'm having major aversions to food. can't eat my breakfast this morning (had cereal .. didn't want it ... then had toast & didn't want that either). 

not sure what's gonna happen. 1.5 hrs left!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> only 3 more hours Wanna_b_a_mom
> 
> keeping everything crossed for you
> 
> did they say what an hcg positive might be, compared to a bfp positive?
> 
> Came back from getting bloods done. They are so optimistic. I'm prayer ever so much!!!! i thought when you're preggo you want to eat everything in site ... I'm having major aversions to food. can't eat my breakfast this morning (had cereal .. didn't want it ... then had toast & didn't want that either).
> 
> not sure what's gonna happen. 1.5 hrs left!!!!Click to expand...

I only get food aversions when prego!! In fact the first hmmm 2-3 weeks of this pregnancy I didn't want to eat anything! I think sunshine was the same way too! 

Oh I now feel so optimistic for you!!!! Post as soon as you hear!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

OMG I'm freggin pregnant!!!!! I'm happy i was crying ... the fertility clinic is so hjappy for me knowing all that i've been through. OMG i'm in disbelief!!!! My beta was 935.

thank you for all your support this morning ladies!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> OMG I'm freggin pregnant!!!!! I'm happy i was crying ... the fertility clinic is so hjappy for me knowing all that i've been through. OMG i'm in disbelief!!!! My beta was 935.
> 
> thank you for all your support this morning ladies!!!!!! xxxx

Wooohooooo I knew it!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Springy

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> OMG I'm freggin pregnant!!!!! I'm happy i was crying ... the fertility clinic is so hjappy for me knowing all that i've been through. OMG i'm in disbelief!!!! My beta was 935.
> 
> thank you for all your support this morning ladies!!!!!! xxxx

Congratulations!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Omg!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

i'm sooo happy ladies. Thank you all so much!!! I'm really in disbelief ....


----------



## katie1981

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> OMG I'm freggin pregnant!!!!! I'm happy i was crying ... the fertility clinic is so hjappy for me knowing all that i've been through. OMG i'm in disbelief!!!! My beta was 935.
> 
> thank you for all your support this morning ladies!!!!!! xxxx

 Oh my god wanna b a mom. Congratulations , I am absolutely delighted for you. Enjoy!!! Makes it al worthwhile. How is everyone else doing. Mobaby and sarah how are you both. Still hoping and praying for you both for jan. Afm, 6 more days till u/s. I am officially 6 weeks today. Feeling a bit sick and very tired so I am taking it as a good sign. No spotting or cramps so hopefully everything will be ok on thursday.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Katie, feeling down today, actually the last few days. I know I am not the only person in my shoes, but I feel that way because all my friends are getting pregnant without issues, and everyone I know BUT Jan is on its way and I am ready!! My countdown is to the 21st, thats when I start Lupron so 6 more BC pills :) Then 7 days of Lupron then the official count down begins, which I cannot wait (I start stimulation)!! I know #2 is it for us :)


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> Hi Katie, feeling down today, actually the last few days. I know I am not the only person in my shoes, but I feel that way because all my friends are getting pregnant without issues, and everyone I know BUT Jan is on its way and I am ready!! My countdown is to the 21st, thats when I start Lupron so 6 more BC pills :) Then 7 days of Lupron then the official count down begins, which I cannot wait (I start stimulation)!! I know #2 is it for us :)

 Hi mobaby. So sorry to hear your going through a rough time at the moment. Hope you feel better soon. Keep your eye on the prize. It will come next time. I just know it. Sending lots of baby dust your way and will be sticking around to see how you get on.


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> OMG I'm freggin pregnant!!!!! I'm happy i was crying ... the fertility clinic is so hjappy for me knowing all that i've been through. OMG i'm in disbelief!!!! My beta was 935.
> 
> thank you for all your support this morning ladies!!!!!! xxxx

:headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:
:dance::dance::dance:
:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:

congratulations!!!!! I had a good feeling, and wow what a beta.....there must be 2 or 3 in there surely! I know people say the number doesnt always mean anything but thats a high number. So happy for you!!


----------



## sarahincanada

katie thanks for asking, Im doing good. Im glad my month off was December as Im so busy. Im so excited for your ultrasound...that has gone quick for me but Im sure slow for you!

mobaby try not to get down, it just takes longer for some of us, Im sure we will be celebrating soon.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> Omg 3????lol. Hubby was scared about that. :dohh: I'm too scared to celebrate. Will be going back on Monday for another test.
> 
> MoBaby, I thought my time would never come too. Be positive. It will happen. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I think there is more than 1 also!! Cant wait for your US in a few weeks!! :) Congrats again!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

What day past transfer are you Wanna_be?

My first beta at 10dp5dt was 238 !! 

You have a nice HIGH beta!!!! Def more than one :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Omg 3????lol. Hubby was scared about that. :dohh: I'm too scared to celebrate. Will be going back on Monday for another test.
> 
> MoBaby, I thought my time would never come too. Be positive. It will happen. :hugs:

did your clinic say how much of the hcg shot would still be showing up at this point? even if some of it is the shot, its still a great number :happydance:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

PCOS ... I'm at 14dp3dt. It is high but I'm convinced it has something to do with the hcg shots as well seeing that Monday was my last one. 

Sarah ... They didn't tell me. All they said is that "I am definitely pregnant". I asked if they were sure as I had the hcg injection, & she indicated that they compare it to the baseline & get a # from that. I guess Monday we'll have a better indication. 

The food aversions is getting bad. I don't want anything. Nothing seems good. PCOS, how did you deal with it?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I lived on milk and orange juice! 

Neither of those did I want, but the nutriotnal value made me drink them. I really didn't eat much of anything for 3 weeks.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wannabe-YAY!!!!!!!!! I don't know how they determine what is your beta and what is the HCG but congrats girl!!!!! :)


----------



## sunshine314

CONGRATS Wanna Be!!! HOW EXCITING!!!

Just to give you some insight...my beta at 14dp3dt was close to 600...so I think you definitely have twinnies in there (or triplets???!!).


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Sunshine at this point I will take whatever God implanted in me. I'm sooo happy yet so scared that its not real. I still keep touching my boobs to see if they hurt lol. Although they do hurt more in the evening than in the morning. Just don't want anything to go wrong. Lol. But it's a wonderful feeling. 

Went to the dentist today & I had to tell them as my gums were bleeding like crazy. My hygienist is the first person I told in person lol. Can't wait to tell my parents and the in-laws next weekend!!!

How's everyone else doing? What a busy time of year. Just got back from the mall & it was a zoo. Why do I do this to myself every year lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Sarah ... They didn't tell me. All they said is that "I am definitely pregnant". I asked if they were sure as I had the hcg injection, & she indicated that they compare it to the baseline & get a # from that. I guess Monday we'll have a better indication.


oh you are definitely pregnant! :happydance: the hcg shot would never be that high, how exciting that you might have 2 or 4 in there.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah ... They didn't tell me. All they said is that "I am definitely pregnant". I asked if they were sure as I had the hcg injection, & she indicated that they compare it to the baseline & get a # from that. I guess Monday we'll have a better indication.
> 
> 
> oh you are definitely pregnant! :happydance: the hcg shot would never be that high, how exciting that you might have 2 or 4 in there.Click to expand...

4??? What the heck Sarah?? :laugh2: I'll be happy with one healthy :baby::baby:

Before you know it Sarah, you'll be getting ready for your adventure to begin. I'll be rooting you on :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah ... They didn't tell me. All they said is that "I am definitely pregnant". I asked if they were sure as I had the hcg injection, & she indicated that they compare it to the baseline & get a # from that. I guess Monday we'll have a better indication.
> 
> 
> oh you are definitely pregnant! :happydance: the hcg shot would never be that high, how exciting that you might have 2 or 4 in there.Click to expand...
> 
> 4??? What the heck Sarah?? :laugh2: I'll be happy with one healthy :baby::baby:
> 
> Before you know it Sarah, you'll be getting ready for your adventure to begin. I'll be rooting you on :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: I meant to type 3!!
and yes, I cant wait to get started in january, it seems ages ago since my fresh cycle!


----------



## sunshine314

My boobs haven't hurt at all this whole pregnancy (yet)...so don't worry if they don't hurt. And yes, I felt the same way as you...I didn't care whether it was one, two or more...I was just so happy that God gave us such a great blessing. 

And ya, I am with you on the mall, I went yesterday too...don't know why I do that to myself either!


----------



## sarahincanada

just wanted to pop on as Im going away till the new year so wont be on. when I get back I hope theres lots of good news from betas, scans etc.

merry christmas to all those that celebrate, and a happy new year :flower:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sarahincanada said:


> just wanted to pop on as Im going away till the new year so wont be on. when I get back I hope theres lots of good news from betas, scans etc.
> 
> merry christmas to all those that celebrate, and a happy new year :flower:

Merry Christmas Sarah ..... Happy new year!!!:hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

We will miss you Sarah!!! Enjoy your holidays!!!


----------



## sunshine314

Bye Sarah :) Merry Christmas to you!!! Definitely keep us updated on how everything goes in the New Year!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Just wanted to pop in to see how everyone is doing..... i start lupron tonight!!!! That means in 20 days i will be transferring again!!! Im getting nervous and excited!!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

MoBaby said:


> Hi! Just wanted to pop in to see how everyone is doing..... i start lupron tonight!!!! That means in 20 days i will be transferring again!!! Im getting nervous and excited!!!!

Great news MoBaby ... by the time you know it, 20 days will be gone .... please keep us posted!!!


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats MoBaby! Definitely keep us updated! 

Wannabe - I think you need a ticker!!


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> Hi! Just wanted to pop in to see how everyone is doing..... i start lupron tonight!!!! That means in 20 days i will be transferring again!!! Im getting nervous and excited!!!!

Hey mobaby. Great to hear your getting started again. This time will be your time. Hoping and praying for you.Sunshine and Iluvbabies how are you both. I am 7 weeks tomorrow and have my ultrasound in the morning. Excited and nervous about it. Feeling sick as dog and very tired. Hoping that feeling this awful is good sign. So everyone keeps telling me. Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Okay...so who's doin ER/ET soon??!!!

I wanna still cheer you gals on!!!! Everyone was so supportive with my journey that I want to give back 

Hope everyone is well!!!

I go for my 3d ultrasound today in about an hour. I'm super duper nervous and always worried about this baby. This definitely has been a worry-filled pregnancy so far :-( argh!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

sunshine314 said:


> Congrats MoBaby! Definitely keep us updated!
> 
> Wannabe - I think you need a ticker!!

I don't know how to get the ticker :( thought about it though


----------



## sunshine314

Go to the bump.com and copy the code and put it into your signature...you can preview and play around with it to make sure it works :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Katie-Will this be your first u/s?? Can't wait to hear all about it! 

Mobaby-I am right behind you!! :)

Me...

My ovaries were 7 and 10 last week and now 1 is 4 and the other is 3 something. So obviously one week on the pill has made a huge difference! I feel normal again other than the nausea that I can't seem to shake. 

I am on 2 more weeks of the pill and start Lupron Dec. 31st. A week or so later I begin the patch and estrace. They will have me do 2 cc of PIO. I did 1 cc with Preston's FET but more is better to cover the bases! They do a 21 day P4 check which I am so thrilled about! That way we can see where things stand and make sure everything is okay. Transfer is Jan 27th with 2 days of bedrest. Pregnancy test will be 10 days later.

I am very happy with how they are doing things compared to the last clinic! They are working with me on cost as well so we will be paying cash to reduce the bill significantly. They will thaw all 9 and take them to blast. Hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones!! :)


----------



## katie1981

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Katie-Will this be your first u/s?? Can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> Mobaby-I am right behind you!! :)
> 
> Me...
> 
> My ovaries were 7 and 10 last week and now 1 is 4 and the other is 3 something. So obviously one week on the pill has made a huge difference! I feel normal again other than the nausea that I can't seem to shake.
> 
> I am on 2 more weeks of the pill and start Lupron Dec. 31st. A week or so later I begin the patch and estrace. They will have me do 2 cc of PIO. I did 1 cc with Preston's FET but more is better to cover the bases! They do a 21 day P4 check which I am so thrilled about! That way we can see where things stand and make sure everything is okay. Transfer is Jan 27th with 2 days of bedrest. Pregnancy test will be 10 days later.
> 
> I am very happy with how they are doing things compared to the last clinic! They are working with me on cost as well so we will be paying cash to reduce the bill significantly. They will thaw all 9 and take them to blast. Hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones!! :)

Ye first one. It went brilliant. One perfect little heartbeat. Was so happy I cried. The best christmas present ever. I feel so blessed.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

yay Katie .... that's sooo exciting ... can't wait to hear my baby's heartbeat!!!!


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats Katie!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Katie-That is so awesome!!! Those are the best kind of tears. :*)


----------



## MoBaby

Iluvbabies: Yippie! Glad your on a good schedule now! We are going to be bump buddies! 

I did acupuncture for the first time last night...was interesting! I will do 4 more sessions before my transfer so fx for good implantation!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> Iluvbabies: Yippie! Glad your on a good schedule now! We are going to be bump buddies!
> 
> I did acupuncture for the first time last night...was interesting! I will do 4 more sessions before my transfer so fx for good implantation!


No doubt!! This year is gonna be our year!! :cloud9:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Wishing all you ladies lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## MoBaby

DH just left a sperm sample to freeze and the count was <100000 with little motility so they could not use it :( he is going again next week but im freaking out now because last time they had to use the frozen sample b/c he didn't have enough (his count was 500000 for last cryo) im really getting nervous :(


----------



## sarahincanada

_*
happy new year!!!*_


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Happy New Year!!! Wishing you all lots of baby dust. Hugs


----------



## ILuvBabies200

May the year 2012 find us all pregnant!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes 2012 babies!!!!!


----------



## katie1981

Happy new year ladies. May 2012 bring lots of happy pregnancies and healthy babies. Baby dust to all.


----------



## MoBaby

I accidently on purpose bought some cb digitals with conception indicator on ebay. I know i shouldnt have but i want to be prepared :) ec in a week(ish)


----------



## sunshine314

can't believe your EC is already next week Mobaby!! How is everything going so far?


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Exciting ladies!!! Can't wait to follow you all!!

Ps... How do i change the title of our chats?? Def shouldn't be nov ivf lol


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Exciting ladies!!! Can't wait to follow you all!!
> 
> Ps... How do i change the title of our chats?? Def shouldn't be nov ivf lol

Go to the first page and "edit" then "advanced" ...it should let you change the thread title.


----------



## Rosmuira

Attended my first consultation today. Dr thinks I am a good candidate and will see him again soon can't wait
Hope u get on great x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> Exciting ladies!!! Can't wait to follow you all!!
> 
> Ps... How do i change the title of our chats?? Def shouldn't be nov ivf lol
> 
> Go to the first page and "edit" then "advanced" ...it should let you change the thread title.Click to expand...

11 weeks already for you?!?!! Boy time is flying!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!!
so I started my meds yesterday, just estrogen and baby aspirin, ultrasound on CD11 so ages away, and transfer will probably by Jan 19 :happydance: then I just add progesterone. its a much calmer slower (and slightly boring) cycle when you are doing FETs. they havent said anything about my natural ovulation so I will have to ask them on my ultrasound. perhaps they let that carry on as normal and ask us to use condoms. Im hoping to not take the trigger this time so any tests would be 100% embryo implanting, although last time I know something was happening as my tests did get a little lighter then darker and my beta was a 6.
good luck to anyone doing their fresh cycles, hope theres lots more BFPs in this thread soon [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
and how are all our pregnant lovelies doing?
and anyone else doing acupuncuture? Im hoping that will help me be a success with my FETs.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna_b_a_mom said:
> 
> 
> Exciting ladies!!! Can't wait to follow you all!!
> 
> Ps... How do i change the title of our chats?? Def shouldn't be nov ivf lol
> 
> Go to the first page and "edit" then "advanced" ...it should let you change the thread title.Click to expand...
> 
> 11 weeks already for you?!?!! Boy time is flying!!!Click to expand...

Times like this...I wish it would go faster  teehee.


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats sarah on starting up again :) I am so excited for all you ladies starting back on IVF this month!! Can't wait to see how it all goes and see those BFPs roll in!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Glad the title is now jan ivf!! 
I had initially been a slow responder this cycle with estradiol only being 23 after 3 days of meds. Things must be going okay now because they didn't change anything and my follicles were growing. But I was concerned because they saw 12 and at my baseline it was 22...hopefully more are there tomorrow. I feel pressure today so that's a good sign. We are having an issue with dh sperm not wanting to show up for a backup so we may have to freeze the oocytes and implant later. I don't want to do that though but we will do whatever. If no sperm then he will need testicular aspiration. Last cycle they showed up just in time. Soooo im praying praying praying that everything goes well. He is going to try to leave a backup again tomorrow. They did freeze a couple samples but there are barely any sperm in them :( ec should be Wednesday next wk.
Sarah: Good luck with your FET!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby oh I hope everything goes perfect for you, you deserve it! look forward to reading your updates

sunshine314 how are you doing?? any scans coming soon?? :hugs: and you PCOSMomToOne?


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Good luck ladies!!!

Did u have an ultrasound???


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

PCOS I did on Tuesday. ... I just edited my info. Three sacs were seen but one was empty. The other one had a fetus measuring at 4.5wks no HB. The other was a beautiful little one measured at 6.5 wks -8mm - HB at 140. I'm sooo excited. I'm assuming the one lagging is not going to catch up?

What about you PCOS??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Awww congrats on your munchkin!!! Good to hear you got a healthy bean growing strong!!!

My next obgyn appt is 1/11, should have an u/s the following week. Hoping we might be able to sneak a peek of the gender


----------



## sunshine314

Wanna be - Congrats wanna be on your little munchkin :) what a great hb!

mobaby - hopefully the pressure is a good sign and you have lots of follies :) Keep us updated on how the scan goes!

I have my 12 week scan at the specialist next Tuesday...then an appointment with my OB next Friday. I am SO excited to see my little one again.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi scan today was good; 23 follicles, only 3 or so that are 13-14 mm; rest are still < 10mm...I go back Monday. Does this sound right?? Think I will be on meds a little longer this time which is fine.I've only been on meds 7 days. Just glad to see them growing! Dh goes for another attempt for backup; we've been praying so hopefully we have something. We will have to deal with what we are given though :)

Wanted to add DH sample was improved today, so they froze it. Hopefully he can produce a similar sample Wednesday--they said if he could they could use it for sure!


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone, hope everyoe is well. Congratulations wannabe. So happy for you. Sarah and Mobaby it great to hear you are both started again. Fingers crossed for you both. Sunshine and Pcos mum how are you feeling. Afm , feeling good. Tired but sickness has passed thankfully. Just happy to be here. Still cant quite believe it at times. Cant wait to hear about more Bfp's for the rest of the ladies.


----------



## sarahincanada

wow sunshine314 12 weeks already, that has gone fast for me...probably not for you! nice that you will be seeing lil bean very soon.

MoBaby I think that sounds good, my 20 follicles showed up early and I think they grew more or less at the same time but I cant remember :shrug: there could have been some in the lead. I only stimmed for 7 days so I think they all grew together and quickly. How many did you have last time? perhaps this is good that you will stim for longer and get more. FX for you :hugs:

katie1981 great to hear from you, and thank you for cheering us on, we need your babydust!!


----------



## MoBaby

I stimmed for 10 days last time and i had 17 antral 17 at last scan with 20 at ec. Im on the same protocol. This cycle i started off slow as my e2 levels were only 23 at day 3 but then rose amlost seven times by day 5. I think last time at my day 7 scan i was measuring more like 15's and 17's and the rest were around 10-11. I went back that weekend and was at 19's and a 21 but not ready until the next day (day 11)..i go monday to see if im ready but im thinking i wont be ready until tuesday or wednesday with ec thurs or friday. Either way that would be fine as long as the eggies are good :)


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> I stimmed for 10 days last time and i had 17 antral 17 at last scan with 20 at ec. Im on the same protocol. This cycle i started off slow as my e2 levels were only 23 at day 3 but then rose amlost seven times by day 5. I think last time at my day 7 scan i was measuring more like 15's and 17's and the rest were around 10-11. I went back that weekend and was at 19's and a 21 but not ready until the next day (day 11)..i go monday to see if im ready but im thinking i wont be ready until tuesday or wednesday with ec thurs or friday. Either way that would be fine as long as the eggies are good :)

well its an exciting week for you then. I have a meeting with my FS tomorrow and an ultrasound on friday, other than that its pretty boring until the week after.

good luck this week, keeping everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> I stimmed for 10 days last time and i had 17 antral 17 at last scan with 20 at ec. Im on the same protocol. This cycle i started off slow as my e2 levels were only 23 at day 3 but then rose amlost seven times by day 5. I think last time at my day 7 scan i was measuring more like 15's and 17's and the rest were around 10-11. I went back that weekend and was at 19's and a 21 but not ready until the next day (day 11)..i go monday to see if im ready but im thinking i wont be ready until tuesday or wednesday with ec thurs or friday. Either way that would be fine as long as the eggies are good :)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## MoBaby

Im going wednesday for ec!! Everything looked good. Lots of big follicles!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

MoBaby said:


> Im going wednesday for ec!! Everything looked good. Lots of big follicles!

Woohooooo!!!' congrats!!!!


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats Mobaby!! SO glad you have lots of good sized follies :) 

Sarah - the 12 weeks has seemed fast at times and slow at times...I am just ready for my scan tomorrow. I am super nervous about it but that is how it will always be I think...after all the infertility trials I can't help but be nervous/excited/anxious every step of the way. Can't wait for your transfer :) I hope your FET goes fantastic...do you know how many you are going to transfer?


----------



## katie1981

sunshine314 said:


> Congrats Mobaby!! SO glad you have lots of good sized follies :)
> 
> Sarah - the 12 weeks has seemed fast at times and slow at times...I am just ready for my scan tomorrow. I am super nervous about it but that is how it will always be I think...after all the infertility trials I can't help but be nervous/excited/anxious every step of the way. Can't wait for your transfer :) I hope your FET goes fantastic...do you know how many you are going to transfer?

Goodluck tomorrow sunshine.


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> Im going wednesday for ec!! Everything looked good. Lots of big follicles!

Yeeeeeeee. Great news mobaby. :-D:-D:-D


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck tomorrow sunshine!!! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

yay MoBaby thats great news!! cant wait for wednesday :hugs:

sunshine good luck tomorrow and I hope everything will be fine...I will be the same but hopefully the anxiety is a little less after the 12 week scan. please update us asap :hugs: 

I am undecided whether to transfer 1 or 2, Im thinking just 1 to reduce the chances of twins but that means I will have to be patient month to month as it reduces my chances. but having the 8 frozen I can take my time if I want and I dont need to wait as I can do FETs every month. I might start with 1 then go to 2 if it doesnt work but not 100% sure yet, will decide by friday (ultrasound day!)

hi everyone else!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby-Good luck with your retrieval!!!!

Sunshine-Let us know how your u/s goes!

Me-Baseline on Wednesday. I am on cd 5. Just trucking along. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

sunshine how did it go????? ive been waiting :coffee::haha:


----------



## sunshine314

Hi ladies :) Thanks for asking!! 

It went great!! I don't know if anyone can wipe the smile off my face today :) I am 12 weeks today but baby is measuring 12weeks 5days! When the tech put the ultrasound probe thing on my tummy we could instantly see the baby...and then the baby started moving and dancing around hehe. DH and I are so in love and still on cloud 9 and just thanking God every step of the way. Still so hard to believe this is happening!

Sarah - good luck with the decision on whether to transfer one or two. We didn't get a choice...they told us we were transferring two...so it is nice to have a choice in the matter :) In the end though I was glad we transferred two as if not, I may not have gotten pregnant as I only have one babe in there.


----------



## MoBaby

Omg! Congrats!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine314 said:


> Hi ladies :) Thanks for asking!!
> 
> It went great!! I don't know if anyone can wipe the smile off my face today :) I am 12 weeks today but baby is measuring 12weeks 5days! When the tech put the ultrasound probe thing on my tummy we could instantly see the baby...and then the baby started moving and dancing around hehe. DH and I are so in love and still on cloud 9 and just thanking God every step of the way. Still so hard to believe this is happening!
> 
> Sarah - good luck with the decision on whether to transfer one or two. We didn't get a choice...they told us we were transferring two...so it is nice to have a choice in the matter :) In the end though I was glad we transferred two as if not, I may not have gotten pregnant as I only have one babe in there.

Is that your new pic??!! I just love the pics where the baby fits so nicely on the screen! Congrats!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

sunshine314 said:


> Hi ladies :) Thanks for asking!!
> 
> It went great!! I don't know if anyone can wipe the smile off my face today :) I am 12 weeks today but baby is measuring 12weeks 5days! When the tech put the ultrasound probe thing on my tummy we could instantly see the baby...and then the baby started moving and dancing around hehe. DH and I are so in love and still on cloud 9 and just thanking God every step of the way. Still so hard to believe this is happening!
> 
> Sarah - good luck with the decision on whether to transfer one or two. We didn't get a choice...they told us we were transferring two...so it is nice to have a choice in the matter :) In the end though I was glad we transferred two as if not, I may not have gotten pregnant as I only have one babe in there.

so happy for you :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

my stats for getting pregnant with 1 are reduced, but at least if I get a bfn Im trying again 2 weeks later so not that bad.


----------



## sunshine314

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sunshine314 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :) Thanks for asking!!
> 
> It went great!! I don't know if anyone can wipe the smile off my face today :) I am 12 weeks today but baby is measuring 12weeks 5days! When the tech put the ultrasound probe thing on my tummy we could instantly see the baby...and then the baby started moving and dancing around hehe. DH and I are so in love and still on cloud 9 and just thanking God every step of the way. Still so hard to believe this is happening!
> 
> Sarah - good luck with the decision on whether to transfer one or two. We didn't get a choice...they told us we were transferring two...so it is nice to have a choice in the matter :) In the end though I was glad we transferred two as if not, I may not have gotten pregnant as I only have one babe in there.
> 
> Is that your new pic??!! I just love the pics where the baby fits so nicely on the screen! Congrats!!!Click to expand...

Yep...its our new pic :) He/she has grown so much!


----------



## MoBaby

Sarah: my transfer date will most likely be Jan 16 (if for some reason only a few eggs/only a few fertilize/only a few sperm it will be jan 14)-- we will be 3 days apart!! I am doing 2 (twins are okay with me :) )!! This is going to be our cycle!!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

That's amazing sunshine!!! I'm sure no one & nothing can wipe that smile off your face!!! 

Hugs


----------



## constancev18

Great news, sunshine.

Fx'd for you, Mobaby. Xfer is right around the corner.

My ER was today with transfer on Fri. I'm hoping a fair amount fertilize.


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby Im glad that I have someone to wait the 2WW with! although its more of a 1WW for me as I have day 5 blasts. I really hope this is it for us. I am only going to transfer 1 so I have to be patient and know it might take a few months to find my perfect embryos. Are you going to test? I think you said you were not. I dont think I take a trigger so I am going to test as any lines will be baby. But I am going to know that faint lines could be a chemical again so I wont get too excited until beta.

constancev18 I dont think I saw a post, how many eggs did they retrieve? good luck :hugs:


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> mobaby Im glad that I have someone to wait the 2WW with! although its more of a 1WW for me as I have day 5 blasts. I really hope this is it for us. I am only going to transfer 1 so I have to be patient and know it might take a few months to find my perfect embryos. Are you going to test? I think you said you were not. I dont think I take a trigger so I am going to test as any lines will be baby. But I am going to know that faint lines could be a chemical again so I wont get too excited until beta.
> 
> constancev18 I dont think I saw a post, *how many eggs did they retrieve? *good luck :hugs:

Hi Sarah, they retrieved 10 eggs. I just learned about the "fertilization report" from this board (I love this board!) so I'll call them a bit later to see how things are faring so far.


----------



## sunshine314

Lots going on right now :) So excited for all you ladies!! Hope this is the beginning of a BFP filled January!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! 16 eggs retrieved today...will get report tomorrow on how many are mature, fertilized and if any had to be frozen. Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Hey! 16 eggs retrieved today...will get report tomorrow on how many are mature, fertilized and if any had to be frozen. Fingers crossed! :)

yay I was waiting for your update!! keeping everything crossed that you have lots of good ones this time, keep us posted


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Had my baseline today. Everything looks good. I started Estrace today 3 times a day and the Vivelle dot which I found out is NOT a dot. LOL I have another scan and labs next Wednesday and then transfer is the 27th. We are thawing all 9 and taking them to blast. I am super nervous!!

Mobaby-Yay!!!! Hope they fertilize and grow grow grow!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 I had to take estrace orally than switch to vaginally when my period stopped, omg I am now wiping blue cm down there!!! very odd. also I find the tiny blue pills wont leave my finger and my cm is all slippery and more than usual (probably from the increased estrogen) so its hard to get them to stay in!! then I saw one on the floor later and wondered if Id dropped it or it was one I had tried to insert!! :blush:


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ladies. Wanted to update. The clinic called and said 12 out of 16 were mature (I expected this since my estradiol level was on the low side compared to last time where I got 20 and 17 mature)... and the best part: they used fresh sperm for all of them! We were worried there would be no sperm due to DH flucutuating zero count so we had like 20 sperm frozen as a backup. So thank you Jesus for that!! I am a fan of fresh vs frozen. The other 4 were not mature enough. So hopefully we will end up with an awesome fertilization report. I suspect that 8-10 will fertilize and start dividing normally. I cant wait to hear the report tomorrow! Then we will find out if we will do a 3 vs 5 day transfer.... I want to do a 5 day because if I do a 3 day then its the weekend call dr who will do it and its the same dr as the failed cycle. If 5 day it will be my doc.... I will keep you guys updated tomorrow :) 

ILuvBabies: The 27th is sooo close!!! Good luck! Cant wait to hear about your progress!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Hey Ladies. Wanted to update. The clinic called and said 12 out of 16 were mature (I expected this since my estradiol level was on the low side compared to last time where I got 20 and 17 mature)... and the best part: they used fresh sperm for all of them! We were worried there would be no sperm due to DH flucutuating zero count so we had like 20 sperm frozen as a backup. So thank you Jesus for that!! I am a fan of fresh vs frozen. The other 4 were not mature enough. So hopefully we will end up with an awesome fertilization report. I suspect that 8-10 will fertilize and start dividing normally. I cant wait to hear the report tomorrow! Then we will find out if we will do a 3 vs 5 day transfer.... I want to do a 5 day because if I do a 3 day then its the weekend call dr who will do it and its the same dr as the failed cycle. If 5 day it will be my doc.... I will keep you guys updated tomorrow :)
> 
> ILuvBabies: The 27th is sooo close!!! Good luck! Cant wait to hear about your progress!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I hope that less quantity = more quality
come on embies, make it to blast [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 I had to take estrace orally than switch to vaginally when my period stopped, omg I am now wiping blue cm down there!!! very odd. also I find the tiny blue pills wont leave my finger and my cm is all slippery and more than usual (probably from the increased estrogen) so its hard to get them to stay in!! then I saw one on the floor later and wondered if Id dropped it or it was one I had tried to insert!! :blush:

You can do them vaginally??? I had no idea....


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> Hey Ladies. Wanted to update. The clinic called and said 12 out of 16 were mature (I expected this since my estradiol level was on the low side compared to last time where I got 20 and 17 mature)... and the best part: they used fresh sperm for all of them! We were worried there would be no sperm due to DH flucutuating zero count so we had like 20 sperm frozen as a backup. So thank you Jesus for that!! I am a fan of fresh vs frozen. The other 4 were not mature enough. So hopefully we will end up with an awesome fertilization report. I suspect that 8-10 will fertilize and start dividing normally. I cant wait to hear the report tomorrow! Then we will find out if we will do a 3 vs 5 day transfer.... I want to do a 5 day because if I do a 3 day then its the weekend call dr who will do it and its the same dr as the failed cycle. If 5 day it will be my doc.... I will keep you guys updated tomorrow :)
> 
> ILuvBabies: The 27th is sooo close!!! Good luck! Cant wait to hear about your progress!

Did they do ICSI on your embryos?? It was standard for me at the new clinic but of course cost more. Hoping for a good report!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes icsi....dh has counts as low as zero to the most we have seen 600000...it was the only option and was like 2200 more.


----------



## constancev18

MoBaby said:


> Hey Ladies. Wanted to update. The clinic called and said *12 out of 16 were mature* (I expected this since my estradiol level was on the low side compared to last time where I got *20 and 17 mature*)... and the best part: they used fresh sperm for all of them! We were worried there would be no sperm due to DH flucutuating zero count so we had like 20 sperm frozen as a backup. So thank you Jesus for that!! I am a fan of fresh vs frozen. The other 4 were not mature enough. So hopefully we will end up with an awesome fertilization report. *I suspect that 8-10 will fertilize and start dividing normally*. I cant wait to hear the report tomorrow! Then we will find out if we will do a 3 vs 5 day transfer.... I want to do a 5 day because if I do a 3 day then its the weekend call dr who will do it and its the same dr as the failed cycle. If 5 day it will be my doc.... I will keep you guys updated tomorrow :)
> 
> ILuvBabies: The 27th is sooo close!!! Good luck! Cant wait to hear about your progress!

Congratulations on your great numbers!! Keeping my fingers crossed they will be great candidates for a 5 dy transfer.:happydance:

Sarah, your transfer is right around the corner also. Hoping you have big healthy follicles!


----------



## MoBaby

Fertilization report is in: 9 healthy embryos :) 11 fertilized, 1 did not, 2 were not progressing today. Will call me tomorrow as if I come Saturday or Monday :) 9 is not as many as 14 but id rather have 9 super babies than 14 okay babies :) can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

MoBaby said:


> Fertilization report is in: 9 healthy embryos :) 11 fertilized, 1 did not, 2 were not progressing today. Will call me tomorrow as if I come Saturday or Monday :) 9 is not as many as 14 but id rather have 9 super babies than 14 okay babies :) can't wait until tomorrow!

Awesome!!!! Yippeee!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Fertilization report is in: 9 healthy embryos :) 11 fertilized, 1 did not, 2 were not progressing today. Will call me tomorrow as if I come Saturday or Monday :) 9 is not as many as 14 but id rather have 9 super babies than 14 okay babies :) can't wait until tomorrow!

9 is great!! come on embies, keep growing


----------



## constancev18

MoBaby said:


> Fertilization report is in: 9 healthy embryos :) 11 fertilized, 1 did not, 2 were not progressing today. Will call me tomorrow as if I come Saturday or Monday :) 9 is not as many as 14 but id rather have 9 super babies than 14 okay babies :) can't wait until tomorrow!

Wahoo!!

Today is transfer dy for me. No fertilization report. I called yesterday and they said if the RE hadn't called then all was well. Ha! Not in my head. ;) They only do three dy transfers so maybe they are set up differently. I dunno. T-3hrs. I'm off to listen to calming music....


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 I had to take estrace orally than switch to vaginally when my period stopped, omg I am now wiping blue cm down there!!! very odd. also I find the tiny blue pills wont leave my finger and my cm is all slippery and more than usual (probably from the increased estrogen) so its hard to get them to stay in!! *then I saw one on the floor later and wondered if Id dropped it or it was one I had tried to insert*!! :blush:

This made me laugh-I can totally visualize it happening to me!


----------



## sarahincanada

constancev18 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Fertilization report is in: 9 healthy embryos :) 11 fertilized, 1 did not, 2 were not progressing today. Will call me tomorrow as if I come Saturday or Monday :) 9 is not as many as 14 but id rather have 9 super babies than 14 okay babies :) can't wait until tomorrow!
> 
> Wahoo!!
> 
> Today is transfer dy for me. No fertilization report. I called yesterday and they said if the RE hadn't called then all was well. Ha! Not in my head. ;) They only do three dy transfers so maybe they are set up differently. I dunno. T-3hrs. I'm off to listen to calming music....Click to expand...

GOOD LUCK!!! :flower: please report back when you can

mobaby any news today?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi!! Just heard.. 5 day transfer on monday :) they are doing well. Im excited b/c this means my dr gets to do it and not the on call dr.the on call dr was the same as the one from the failed cycle. This is great! Im excited!!

Constance: how are u feeling? How many did you transfer??


----------



## MoBaby

Hi!! Just heard.. 5 day transfer on monday :) they are doing well. Im excited b/c this means my dr gets to do it and not the on call dr.the on call dr was the same as the one from the failed cycle. This is great! Im excited!!

Constance: how are u feeling? How many did you transfer??


----------



## katie1981

sarahincanada said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Fertilization report is in: 9 healthy embryos :) 11 fertilized, 1 did not, 2 were not progressing today. Will call me tomorrow as if I come Saturday or Monday :) 9 is not as many as 14 but id rather have 9 super babies than 14 okay babies :) can't wait until tomorrow!
> 
> 9 is great!! come on embies, keep growingClick to expand...

Hi mobaby. Yay thats great news. Glad you get to do a 5 day transfer. How many are you going to transfer You must be so excited now. I really think this is going to be it for you. Will keep my fingers ,toes and everyting else crossed.


----------



## katie1981

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Had my baseline today. Everything looks good. I started Estrace today 3 times a day and the Vivelle dot which I found out is NOT a dot. LOL I have another scan and labs next Wednesday and then transfer is the 27th. We are thawing all 9 and taking them to blast. I am super nervous!!
> 
> Mobaby-Yay!!!! Hope they fertilize and grow grow grow!!!

Keeping fingers crossed for you too. Hope everything continues to go well and you get your beautiful bfp. :-D


----------



## katie1981

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 I had to take estrace orally than switch to vaginally when my period stopped, omg I am now wiping blue cm down there!!! very odd. also I find the tiny blue pills wont leave my finger and my cm is all slippery and more than usual (probably from the increased estrogen) so its hard to get them to stay in!! then I saw one on the floor later and wondered if Id dropped it or it was one I had tried to insert!! :blush:

Hi sarah. How you doing. Not long now to wait for your transfer. Fingers crossed. Xxxxx


----------



## MoBaby

We are doing 2 :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> We are doing 2 :)

5 day transfers have much better odds!!! Preston was a 5 day blast from a FET. Hoping to get lucky again. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Fertilization report is in: 9 healthy embryos :) 11 fertilized, 1 did not, 2 were not progressing today. Will call me tomorrow as if I come Saturday or Monday :) 9 is not as many as 14 but id rather have 9 super babies than 14 okay babies :) can't wait until tomorrow!
> 
> Wahoo!!
> 
> Today is transfer dy for me. No fertilization report. I called yesterday and they said if the RE hadn't called then all was well. Ha! Not in my head. ;) They only do three dy transfers so maybe they are set up differently. I dunno. T-3hrs. I'm off to listen to calming music....Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!! :flower: please report back when you can
> 
> mobaby any news today?Click to expand...




MoBaby said:


> Hi!! Just heard.. 5 day transfer on monday :) they are doing well. Im excited b/c this means my dr gets to do it and not the on call dr.the on call dr was the same as the one from the failed cycle. This is great! Im excited!!
> 
> Constance: how are u feeling? How many did you transfer??

Thanks for your support, ladies! I really appreciate it. My 3-dy transfer is complete. :thumbup: Apparently someone forgot to return my call @ the fertilization report-of the 10 eggs, 8 fertilized. 1 was perfect, another was also 8 celled but less perfect than the 1st, another few were 6 celled. I'm 43 so I was just praying for 1 good one. There was absolutely no pain! Much, much easier than the ER. Ok, I'm off to bed. :hugs: to everyone!

Mobaby, good luck on Monday. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sarahincanada

yay its so exciting in here!! 

constancev18 congrats on being pupo! are they going to freeze any of the others or take them to blast? are you going to test at all or wait until your beta? perhaps we should compile a list of betas so we can keep track.

mobaby Im so happy for you! :hugs: were the 9 still going today or did you lose some? with my clinic they didnt look at them on day 4 (something about letting them do their thing without disturbance) so I didnt know until I went in day 5 how many were left. I really hope that you get 2 perfect blasts plus some frosties this time, please please please!


----------



## MoBaby

They told me everything was looking good and set up for 5 day so I imagine that means they were all going strong. If the numbers fall they do a 3 day. Then on Monday I will see how many are left :) we just need 2, a couple more to freeze wouldn't be bad either! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

aarrghhh cant wait for next week!!! have a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Exciting news ladies. Wishing you all the best of luck. Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Only 24 hours until transfer....I am super nervous and anxious....im worried about my 9 little embies. I wish I could just go to sleep until tomorrow morning lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Only 24 hours until transfer....I am super nervous and anxious....im worried about my 9 little embies. I wish I could just go to sleep until tomorrow morning lol.

I know the feeling, I want thursday to be here NOW!

good luck tomorrow, I hope everthing goes perfect :hugs: :kiss:

I was just thinking that I hope if any of my blasts are bad that they just fail the defrost so we can discard and get onto the next one. That would be so much better than them surviving for a week or a few weeks. my clinic says they have the highest defrost rate in the city, but I expect I will lose 1 or 2 in the process.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Good luck girls!!!! Can't wait to hear about all the BFP's in the coming weeks!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

sarahincanada said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Only 24 hours until transfer....I am super nervous and anxious....im worried about my 9 little embies. I wish I could just go to sleep until tomorrow morning lol.
> 
> I know the feeling, I want thursday to be here NOW!
> 
> good luck tomorrow, I hope everthing goes perfect :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> I was just thinking that I hope if any of my blasts are bad that they just fail the defrost so we can discard and get onto the next one. That would be so much better than them surviving for a week or a few weeks. my clinic says they have the highest defrost rate in the city, but I expect I will lose 1 or 2 in the process.Click to expand...

How long does it take to thaw oneand will they know right awayif theycan use it? So will your beta be in 9 days after at 14dpo? Mine is jan 25. Good luck! This is our month!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

For my FET we thawed 2 embryo's and both survived the thaw ... and stayed good quality too!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> How long does it take to thaw oneand will they know right awayif theycan use it? So will your beta be in 9 days after at 14dpo? Mine is jan 25. Good luck! This is our month!!

I think they know straight away if it has survived or not, and if not they defrost another. Im not sure what happens if they defrost and it doesnt look good quality...they only freeze really good ones so Im not sure if that can change once defrosted. and yes I think it will be about 9 days later, I will be 3 days behind you. Im planning on doing nothing on thursday and friday, (hubby has day off friday) and then saturday and sunday we are going to a hotel to relax. then I will come back monday and probably start testing on the tuesday so 5 days post :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Testing scares me! I've had hcg so I really shouldn't until 6dp which will be Sunday am b/c I triggered at 11pm...but b/c of last time idk if I want to.


----------



## sarahincanada

I know what you mean, this time Im not triggering so its much easier as any lines will be baby. however I was getting faint lines when my hcg was 6, so even if I get lines I will not get excited until beta. thats what I did last time and so I wasnt too crushed.

i was just reading that often 50% of embryos are genetically abnormal, and sometime more at my age. I had 10 blasts, so 5 or less might be good. Im now down to 8, so still 5 or less may be good. I hope they pick a good one!!

mobaby what time are you going tomorrow, and where do you live? Im out most of tomorrow but will try and pop on to see your results as soon as I can.


----------



## MoBaby

go in at 1130 et @1...im on the east coast (nc ) :)


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Good luck MoBaby !!!! Positive thinking :) 

Hugs


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck mobaby :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

SO, I've been offline and just caught up wtih everything from last week...SO much exciting stuff going on!! So excited for all you girls :) Soon the BFPs will be rolling in!

Constansev - Congrats on being PUPO!!

Mobaby - So great that you got to do a 5 day transfer with your normal doc. Good luck on your transfer today! Let us know what grade your awesome blasts were :) By the time you read this you will be officially PUPO!! YAY!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! On my way home, blasts were excellent! The don't grade day 5 blasts at my clinic, just said they were great. They were dividing really well. They took a pic at 10am and 1pm and they had already progressed so much! I felt like everything went well, felt like the transfer was done with much more care and ease. Im slightly crampy. Now the dreaded 9day wait! I am on bed rest for 3 days followed by light activity for 4 more. Imgoing home to eat some walnuts lol (not to sure about the pineapple core thing)...will update as necessary...now to keep me from tourtering myself with hpt.I "said" I wouldnt test.... :) can't wait to hear about sarahs Day on Thursday!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Hi! On my way home, blasts were excellent! The don't grade day 5 blasts at my clinic, just said they were great. They were dividing really well. They took a pic at 10am and 1pm and they had already progressed so much! I felt like everything went well, felt like the transfer was done with much more care and ease. Im slightly crampy. Now the dreaded 9day wait! I am on bed rest for 3 days followed by light activity for 4 more. Imgoing home to eat some walnuts lol (not to sure about the pineapple core thing)...will update as necessary...now to keep me from tourtering myself with hpt.I "said" I wouldnt test.... :) can't wait to hear about sarahs Day on Thursday!

yay :happydance: :hugs:
so you had 2 transferred, when will you hear about any frosties, tomorrow?
now go rest!! wishing this is it for you, please snuggle in little blasts [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MoBaby

Yes I should hear about frosties tomorrow. Im not expecting any just because these 2 were the leaders but they said some could end up there tomorrow.


----------



## sarahincanada

how many more were they watching? its very possible, I had a couple that were in the lead but many more that still were going strong. 
what have you got planned for the next couple of days while in bed/couch??


----------



## MoBaby

I think there were 4-5 they were watching. Idk what to do...im reading a couple of books from a friend and I will watch tv and veg out! Lol. And my kitty will keep my company :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Congrats Mobaby!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-How many days of bedrest?? Mine is calling for 2! I will relax with the tv and probably computer too. :)


----------



## katie1981

Congratulations on being pupo mobaby. Yeeeeee. Hoping and praying as I type this your 2 little embies are snuggling in. Now for the dreaded wait. Hope time goes quickly for you. Try to relax. Easier said than done I know.


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Mobaby-How many days of bedrest?? Mne is calling for 2! I will relax with the tv and probably computer too. :)

He said 3!!!! And no shower until its up!! I feel gross already and it hasnt been 24 hrs yet... my back already hurts! I downloaded netflix on my tablet.


----------



## MoBaby

no freezer babies :( i had 1 more blast but they said it wasnt top grade so no freezing for it. The lab dr said it wouldnt survive the freeze/thaw. I feel like its all guess work. Sometimes i wish they would just freeze any blasts and let the body make the decision on if it takes or not. But we put 2 good ones in and i am going to have a bfp :) the lab dr said i had a great transfer so im really optimistic!!


----------



## sarahincanada

aww too bad but I like your positive attitude :thumbup: its funny as my clinic doesnt say I need to bedrest, they have people go to work after :shrug: last time I did lie in bed for 1 day and Im going to do 2 days this time.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Mobaby-How many days of bedrest?? Mne is calling for 2! I will relax with the tv and probably computer too. :)
> 
> He said 3!!!! And no shower until its up!! I feel gross already and it hasnt been 24 hrs yet... my back already hurts! I downloaded netflix on my tablet.Click to expand...

No shower?!?! Um no way! I bathe daily! LOL With Preston's FET, they didn't order any bedrest and he made it just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> no freezer babies :( i had 1 more blast but they said it wasnt top grade so no freezing for it. The lab dr said it wouldnt survive the freeze/thaw. I feel like its all guess work. Sometimes i wish they would just freeze any blasts and let the body make the decision on if it takes or not. But we put 2 good ones in and i am going to have a bfp :) the lab dr said i had a great transfer so im really optimistic!!

So sorry to hear that. I'm thinking mine will go the same way. I have 9 to thaw and take to blast. I'm just hoping to get 2 out of that bunch.


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Mobaby-How many days of bedrest?? Mne is calling for 2! I will relax with the tv and probably computer too. :)
> 
> He said 3!!!! And no shower until its up!! I feel gross already and it hasnt been 24 hrs yet... my back already hurts! I downloaded netflix on my tablet.Click to expand...
> 
> No shower?!?! Um no way! I bathe daily! LOL With Preston's FET, they didn't order any bedrest and he made it just fine. :thumbup:Click to expand...

i know...i take one every morning first thing!! they are strict about 3 days of br. but after tomorrow i am in the shower as soon as i wake up thursday! 

i luv babies: fx for many blasts!


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> aww too bad but I like your positive attitude :thumbup: its funny as my clinic doesnt say I need to bedrest, they have people go to work after :shrug: last time I did lie in bed for 1 day and Im going to do 2 days this time.

Just to chime in here - I've been lurking on this thread for awhile and rooting for all of you ladies!

Sarah - for some reason in Canada they don't say any bedrest which I find odd when you look at how strict they are in the USA. I know when I do my cycle in March / April I am doing 2 days strict bed rest, only getting up to pee no showering etc., and then one day of just relaxing where I will shower ;) I figure maybe there is no evidence that bed rest HELPS with a BFP but it sure will NOT HURT to do it :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> aww too bad but I like your positive attitude :thumbup: its funny as my clinic doesnt say I need to bedrest, they have people go to work after :shrug: last time I did lie in bed for 1 day and Im going to do 2 days this time.
> 
> Just to chime in here - I've been lurking on this thread for awhile and rooting for all of you ladies!
> 
> Sarah - for some reason in Canada they don't say any bedrest which I find odd when you look at how strict they are in the USA. I know when I do my cycle in March / April I am doing 2 days strict bed rest, only getting up to pee no showering etc., and then one day of just relaxing where I will shower ;) I figure maybe there is no evidence that bed rest HELPS with a BFP but it sure will NOT HURT to do it :)Click to expand...

please keep lurking!!
and yes I agree, last time I did 1 day in bed (day of transfer) and the next day when out for lunch etc but took it easy. This time Im going to do 2 days of bed rest, then 2 days in a hotel with a little light walking to go shopping probably on the 4th day. I think its the first 1-2 days that are crucial as thats when a blast would be snuggling in. For a 3 day transfer it would be up to 3 days for implantation. I didnt know about the showering thing until I read about it on here, I will just do a facecloth and soap wash for the first couple of days then!! :blush:


----------



## sunshine314

My doctor didn't call for any bed rest either. I only took one full day of bed rest (transfer day)...the rest of the tww I just took it easy. I was still walking around and such though. My clinic said nothing I did or didn't do would change the outcome...but I was still nervous so I took it easy. The only exception is that one week after transfer DH and I had our big housewarming party and I was on my feet all day...that probably wasn't the best idea but it didn't hurt as I got my BFP :) 

Mobaby - Sorry about no frosties...however, you have two AWESOME blasts growing inside of you right now...PUPO with twinnies!! So excited all went well for you. 

Sarah - One day!! So excited for you!!

Iluv - when is your transfer date again?


----------



## MoBaby

sarah: are you ready for tomorrow???
fx for you!! what time do you go??

afm: bedrest almost over! i wll go to sleep at 10 so 6 more hours! then i can finally shower when wake up!!! i dont understand the no shower part..guess it has to do with being on your feet. i started having some cramps..i cant tell if (tmi) gas cramps or from there...i dont have any gas (sorry tmi) they are just low in my pelvis. i also have a headache. when i used the progesterone sup this am a glob on the applicator was light pink. i cant believe its only been 2 dpt...it feels like forever ago! lol.ive been watching pointless movies and browsing ebay...tomorrow i get to go downstairs and say hi to my pups!!


----------



## sarahincanada

yay for almost done bedrest!! that went quickly for me :haha:
Im going at 10am tomorrow :happydance:
hope my lil blast survives the defrost


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Lining is 14 and has 3 nice lines. I forget what that is called. I'm good to go now and transfer is next Friday the 27th! Praying 2 out of the 9 make it to blast. They were frozen as zygotes.

Sarah-Good luck tomorrow!!!

Sunshine-friday the 27th :)


----------



## MoBaby

good luck sarah!!!! 

iluvbabies: thats great!! only a little longer!!praying for2 strongembies!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

im back and +1...at least for a few days!! the first blast they defrosted survived :happydance: and looked good, it was rated at 4BB. They are kinda dehydrated from the freezing and they said it was starting to expand. Im now in bed for a couple of days. Say a prayer for us!! I go for my beta test next saturday, will know the results on sunday, and if it hasnt worked I only have to wait 2 weeks to try again with another one (or two) of my 7 :happydance:

I asked them if a blast that survives the defrost and thaw means its a good one, and she said its a good sign, but I dont think thats always true as lots of FETS fail. I asked them if they are picky about what they freeze and they said very, and just as fussy when defrosting too and if anything doesnt look 100% they get a 2nd opinion and decide whether to defrost another. so that made me feel good.

the 4BB was actually the best grade of all 10 blasts (better than the 2 originally transferred) so I asked if that meant its likely to perform better than one of my 2BB or 3BC frosties. They said its just a visual grading at the time and seeing as they cant see inside its not always a good indicator. I suppose thats why someone with perfect blasts doesnt get pregnant and someone with badly graded at day 3 does, as all that matters is whats inside.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;8-[


----------



## sarahincanada

iluvbabies not long for you :happydance:

mobaby how do you feel? im starting 2 days of bed rest while you are finished


----------



## MoBaby

i feel fine! yes bed rest over. i keep getting some mild nausea but nothing else. i hate waiting!! how was your transfer?? when will you test??


----------



## katie1981

Congratulations on being pupo sarah. Hoping and praying for you and mobaby. Not much longer iluvbabies. Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## constancev18

Mobaby, congrats on completing step #286... bed rest. :flower:



sarahincanada said:


> im back and +1...at least for a few days!! the first blast they defrosted survived :happydance: and looked good, it was rated at 4BB. They are kinda dehydrated from the freezing and they said it was starting to expand. Im now in bed for a couple of days. Say a prayer for us!! I go for my beta test next saturday, will know the results on sunday, and if it hasnt worked I only have to wait 2 weeks to try again with another one (or two) of my 7 :happydance:
> 
> I asked them if a blast that survives the defrost and thaw means its a good one, and she said its a good sign, but I dont think thats always true as lots of FETS fail. I asked them if they are picky about what they freeze and they said very, and just as fussy when defrosting too and if anything doesnt look 100% they get a 2nd opinion and decide whether to defrost another. so that made me feel good.
> 
> the 4BB was actually the best grade of all 10 blasts (better than the 2 originally transferred) so I asked if that meant its likely to perform better than one of my 2BB or 3BC frosties. They said its just a visual grading at the time and seeing as they cant see inside its not always a good indicator. I suppose thats why someone with perfect blasts doesnt get pregnant and someone with badly graded at day 3 does, as all that matters is whats inside.
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;8-[

Lot's of great info in your post, Sarah. Congratulations on a successful transfer and I hope bed rest goes fast. I was advised 1 dy of br (transfer day) and to take it easy for the next few dys. The day following xfer I walked a bit in a store and then went back to bed. 

My beta is scheduled for 2 wks after xfer (xfer 1/6 & beta 1/27). Not sure why it's so late but I may test earlier.

Good luck to everyone trying this cycle.:hugs:


----------



## Springy

Congrat's Sarah!!! Sending you lots and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

constance: do you plan on testing soon????? Sarah:I am sooooo glad your blasts were excellent!!!! Sticky vibes for all of us!! This is it!!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> good luck sarah!!!!
> 
> iluvbabies: thats great!! only a little longer!!praying for2 strongembies!!!!

Thank you! I need one or two to survive the thaw and make it to blast! :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sarah-Thinking plus thoughts!!!! What were you on in prep for the FET?? I'm already nauseous all the time now and no transfer for another week.


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 omg you are 11 weeks...do you have another scan in a week? how are you feeling?

mobaby my transfer went great, I love that experience

iluvbabies Ive been taking baby aspirin, estrogen and progesterone...no side effects except sore boobs started today!!


----------



## constancev18

MoBaby said:


> *constance: do you plan on testing soon?????* Sarah:I am sooooo glad your blasts were excellent!!!! Sticky vibes for all of us!! This is it!!! :)

Yes! I think I read on this board that I could test at 10dys past transfer (I need to double check). If this is so, I'll test on Monday. I'm taking PIO so I need to find out if that will give me a false positive. :blush:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I tested 5dp5dt but mine was an FET so no trigger shot. 

The PIO will not give false positives ;-)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Damn ladies I screwed up....My Estrace bottle has been sitting in my cabinet by the sink so I remember mid-day to take that dose. The morning and evening doses I have in a pill box with other things I take at the same time. It just freakin' dawned on me tonight that those doses were never put in the pill container!!!!! I am so mad at myself!!!! It's been 4 days so not too long but now I'm worried this will do something. :*(


----------



## heathette

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing good, i've been lurking here for a while :flower:

I had my baseline scan yesterday and start my Gonal F injections tonight!! Me and hubby very excited, it's finally come round, it's finally our turn yay! (although he is a little nervous about injecting me lol!)

Anyway, at my baseline yesterday I had 6 follies on each, is this good? Also I didn't expect it to hurt, he struggled to find my right ovary and it was very ouchy! Hope my next scan is a little nicer..

Baby dust to you all :) x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome heathette :wave: Congrats on getting started! I can't help you regarding the antral count at baseline because I have PCOS so there are always tons. I would think 6 on each side is a good solid count though.

Usually the scan doesn't hurt but I've had some cycles where it was hard for them to get a good view on one side or the other. The worst was right before my retrieval when they bumped my already sore ovary while doing the scan. That was not fun at all :grr:

Good luck with your stims. When is your next scan?


----------



## sarahincanada

omg PCOSMomToOne I love your new scan photo! and its a boy!! :cloud9::cloud9:

ILuvBabies200 check with your clinic but its probably nothing to worry about. Theyve been checking your lining and its been looking good right? I think the estrace helps the lining and just stops your natural ovulation. I think I missed a dose of progesterone the other day...Im taking it 3x a day and just couldnt remember if Id taken the 2nd dose or not.

constance progesterone wouldnt give a flase positive, but if you took a trigger shot that can last in the body for up to 12ish days. Last cycle I tested out the trigger everyday so I saw it fade to nothing. Did you take a trigger and if so on what day? how many days past transfer are you now?

heathette welcome! 12 follicles is good, so you should get a good response to the stims. good luck with the injections!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Oops - just realized I posted in the January thread I am lurking rather than the one I am posting in... Guess I outed myself :haha: Hi ladies - I've been silently here cheering you all on and wishing you the best of luck :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne can you tell me how much pineapple core you ate? my hubby just cut one up for me, a site I found said divide into 5 parts and eat one part per day. its quite a small piece, so thought Id ask you :flower:


----------



## heathette

Evening ladies, started injections this evening yippee! (who'd have thought, getting exciting about injections??!!) I have my next scan on wednesday so hopefully there will be something good going on in there!

Lol Mrs Bear! there are lots of Jan threads and i'm lurking in all of them too!

baby dust to all x


----------



## sarahincanada

Mrs. Bear said:


> Oops - just realized I posted in the January thread I am lurking rather than the one I am posting in... Guess I outed myself :haha: Hi ladies - I've been silently here cheering you all on and wishing you the best of luck :dust:

hi :wave: please join in anytime!! I see you just had your ER and transfer is coming up...good luck! :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> omg PCOSMomToOne I love your new scan photo! and its a boy!! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> *ILuvBabies200 check with your clinic but its probably nothing to worry about. Theyve been checking your lining and its been looking good right? I think the estrace helps the lining and just stops your natural ovulation. I think I missed a dose of progesterone the other day...Im taking it 3x a day and just couldnt remember if Id taken the 2nd dose or not.*
> constance progesterone wouldnt give a flase positive, but if you took a trigger shot that can last in the body for up to 12ish days. Last cycle I tested out the trigger everyday so I saw it fade to nothing. Did you take a trigger and if so on what day? how many days past transfer are you now?
> 
> heathette welcome! 12 follicles is good, so you should get a good response to the stims. good luck with the injections!!

I won't naturally ovulate so that's not an issue. Have PCOS. I did call the clinic and they are not concerned. Man I was so mad at myself last night for doing it!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

heathette said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing good, i've been lurking here for a while :flower:
> 
> I had my baseline scan yesterday and start my Gonal F injections tonight!! Me and hubby very excited, it's finally come round, it's finally our turn yay! (although he is a little nervous about injecting me lol!)
> 
> Anyway, at my baseline yesterday I had 6 follies on each, is this good? Also I didn't expect it to hurt, he struggled to find my right ovary and it was very ouchy! Hope my next scan is a little nicer..
> 
> Baby dust to you all :) x

My one ovary is hard to find and they need to dig to get a good scan. Yea it hurts!


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah, I have a stupid fibroid so sometimes they have to dig and push to get my right ovary I think... NOT fun after stimming for 10 days! LOL :) Sounds like things are going great heathette... Gonal F made me have the weirdest taste in my mouth sometimes! And I was paranoid about the pen and not getting the correct dose lol.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sarahincanada said:


> PCOSMomToOne can you tell me how much pineapple core you ate? my hubby just cut one up for me, a site I found said divide into 5 parts and eat one part per day. its quite a small piece, so thought Id ask you :flower:

Thanks for the good luck wishes :flower:

PCOSMomToOne has already left for her cruise but I am pretty sure she did the 5 parts (one per day). I can't remember if she ate it or just gnawed on it :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Mrs. Bear said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne can you tell me how much pineapple core you ate? my hubby just cut one up for me, a site I found said divide into 5 parts and eat one part per day. its quite a small piece, so thought Id ask you :flower:
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes :flower:
> 
> PCOSMomToOne has already left for her cruise but I am pretty sure she did the 5 parts (one per day). I can't remember if she ate it or just gnawed on it :shrug:Click to expand...

Hey here is a great link I found with a pineapple core smoothie recipe. I could not bring myself to chew on the core and DH wasnt to keen on it but it sounds amazing! Maybe DH can make it for you??

https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple-core-for-implantation.html


----------



## MoBaby

Soooo guys, I have a confession, I could NOT hold out on POAS lol... I'm an addict! I tried and tried and tried but I have the mental will of a 2 year old. ANd I am impatient. So anyways, yesterday I wanted to see if trigger was gone so I did a $$ test, and it was faint but there so I knew it wasnt gone 100%. I did one today and the line was hardly faint, a squinter at best. I also did an IC and FRER with the $$ for comparison, no line on frer and something faint on IC. So I figured it was just the last small amount of the trigger left (10.5 days now since trigger).... Well, I decided I wanted to see again at 330 and 630 with the IC if the line would disappear and to my suprise it actually darkened both times (lines within time limit, etc)??? So I am not counting my chickens yet, but I just thought I would share. My urine was about the same diluteness (is that a word) each time. I am 4.5dp5dt. I think it would be to early to see anything yet. Cant wait to test tomorrow! I have digitals to take when the FRER line is obvious. I will be sooo happy when I can use those and see the word on the screen LOL! anyways, my pic is below. I have to go get rid of these before DH gets home!! 

Spoiler
top 1:30pm middle 3:30 pm bottom 6:30 pm 
https://www.host-images.com/u/files/s9691fbip92s1j21vnf9.jpg


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

MoBaby .... I have my fingers crossed!!! Such an exciting time for all you ladies. Keep the updates coming. Hugs


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> constance progesterone wouldnt give a flase positive, but* if you took a trigger shot that can last in the body for up to 12ish days.* Last cycle I tested out the trigger everyday so I saw it fade to nothing. Did you take a trigger and if so on what day? how many days past transfer are you now?

Ah, I see the light. Thank you, Sarah. I took a hcg trigger 1/8 or 12 dys ago & today is 7 dpt. Humm, maybe I'll test this weekend...


----------



## MoBaby

ohh the trigger would be gone! i went on the 9th. how have you held out? i guess i like the torture. mine is probably still the trigger although when i went back and looked everything was gone by this point (i thought it was 12 days but when i tested at 4dp5dt last time the line was barely there)...cant wait to see how it goes for you! and the rest of us! good luck!


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby thats exciting :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
constance doing one test doesnt really say much but if you do a couple and the lines get darker its a good sign. Just dont get too excited until the beta....last cycle my trigger went and i started getting lines but they didnt get that dark and my beta was only a 6.
next week will be exciting!! I will probably start testing on monday so 4dp5dt


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-So exciting! Hope it's real!!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm up early!! I had to pee so bad I was going to explode then could not go back to sleep... BUT I could not waste perfectly good pee :) Soooo...... look below. PS: The FRER I took yesterday did not have a line but then when I looked at it this morning and its dried it has a line so IDK whats up with that. I am wanting soooo bad to believe this is real... tomorrow will be the tell all for sure. I don't want to get excited until one more day of progression then I will believe it. I feel like everything is going way better than before. This has to be it! Please :)


Spoiler
Dollar tree: 1:30 and 8:30 yesterday and today at 6:15
https://www.host-images.com/u/files/tc5ubjxp7e396bvxeck3.jpg
FRER yesterday 4dp5dt at 1:30 (line showed when dried IDK??) and today at 5dp5dt 6:15
https://www.host-images.com/u/files/chbdjxqrgdx03kj0n6rb.jpg
And digital just for kicks!! I like those words! PLEASE STAY!! 
https://www.host-images.com/u/files/zr0scq0qpnp783lz679r.jpg


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

That's exactly what my lines looked like at 5dp5dt!!!!!!!

I'm thinking your on the road to success  keep testing


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sarah--we are on vacation but trying to check on everyone before I lose my Internet. 

Anyhow, I just cut up 1 pineapple core into 5 pieces. I chewed 1 piece day of transfer (I didn't swallow it, but I chewed it up until you couldn't anymore). I continue for 4 more days. 

Good luck  ..... I also ate walnuts too! ;-) not sure if it helped but it didn't hurt ;-)


----------



## katie1981

sarahincanada said:


> katie1981 omg you are 11 weeks...do you have another scan in a week? how are you feeling?
> 
> mobaby my transfer went great, I love that experience
> 
> iluvbabies Ive been taking baby aspirin, estrogen and progesterone...no side effects except sore boobs started today!!

Hi sahah. Ye 11 weeks already. Feeling great. Over the sickness and extreme tiredness. My official appointment in hospital is 3rd feb but I caved last week and got a private one. It was amazing. They gave me lots of photos and a dvd. So I can watch me little darling bouncing around any time I feel the urge. He/she just keep moving and kicking their littlearms and legs. It was the first time I actually belived there was a little person in there. So cute. How are you doing. When can you test. Its all so nerve wrecking and exciting. Hello mobaby , cant wait till tomorrow to here about your next test. Its looking very good. Fingers crossed its get darker which im sure it will. Hello to all the other ladies. Good luck. This thread is getting very busy again. Hope all your dreams come true.


----------



## mabelle

Hi Ladies-

I am a newbie here :shy:, and have been reading forums for a long long time (since IVF#1). I am currently on bed rest for my FET. 
I had a horrible horrible 2ww with my fresh cycle #3 couple of months ago with all the pregnancy symptoms that ever existed on the face of this earth, and it ended up with a BFN. 

I am trying the denial approach this time around, trying not to think too much. It certainly worked and i was very relaxed and cool since the beginning of the FET cycle. However, i can't help it not to read forums all over again while waiting in bed. I can't seem to get a definitive answer on whether bed rest really makes a difference or not. But i guess i'll stick with it since it is recommended. I'll force myself back to denial when i go back to work on Monday. My hCG test is on the 30th and i should get the result the same morning.

Good luck to everyone out there. it sure feels good to share with women in the same situation in the same time.

:hugs:


----------



## constancev18

MoBaby said:


> ohh the trigger would be gone! i went on the 9th. *how have you held out? *i guess i like the torture. mine is probably still the trigger although when i went back and looked everything was gone by this point (i thought it was 12 days but when i tested at 4dp5dt last time the line was barely there)...cant wait to see how it goes for you! and the rest of us! good luck!

I honestly thought I couldn't test until 1/27 when I have my beta.:dohh: Now I'm fighting myself not to test today or tomorrow. See what y'all have done.:kiss:
[update: I'll wait until my 1/27 beta but only bc of what my mother and sis said--they never had positive pregnancy tests and that it took betas to prove what they believed to be true.]:) 

MoBaby, Your tests look great. My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

mabelle-Welcome!!! Not too much longer and you will know! I will be on bedrest next Friday and Saturday for my FET.

Mobaby-So exciting!!!! Can't wait to hear about tomorrow's test!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

im kinda upset now that i tested....frer is still showing pos (same as yesterday) but the digital said negative. frer was with fmu and digital 3mu. ics still show positive also. im so confused and feel gutted :( idk why this would be happening! maybe i will check again later and see what happens. at least i got to feel pregnant for a day.


----------



## MoBaby

im kinda upset now that i tested....frer is still showing pos (same as yesterday) but the digital said negative. frer was with fmu and digital 3mu. ics still show positive also. im so confused and feel gutted :( idk why this would be happening! maybe i will check again later and see what happens. at least i got to feel pregnant for a day.

okay im adding this: i had to go put my progesterone supp in so i dedided to poas one last time....this would be about 30 mins after digital...i got some decent looking pee out so i dipped frer and ic and the line of the frer is amazing! its dark, about double of yesterdays and the ic is positive. this is weird, why did my 4mu give me the best results? well, im starting to believe this again. i have to have hope! i cant post a pic now but i took one and will later. girls keep your fingers crossed for us :) i will do the same for you!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi mobaby....I was just going to post before i read your second post to not worry about the digital....they are not very sensitive and so depending on what time of day you test at this early stage you might not get a good result. most people dont get the words pregnant till the day their period is due or close to it, im sure it will show those words again! thats great news the frer is getting darker :happydance::kiss: do you feel any cramps or anything im not feeling much, just crazy sore nipples but thats the prog


----------



## MoBaby

Guess what: I took my last digital and its says pregnant! LOL.... I had sore nipples and boobs yesterday seem better this morning but seem to get worse as the day goes on. Headache this am, no cramps but just generalized left pelvic pain.Here is this am test:


Spoiler
top 5dpd5t at 130pm; bottom 6dp5dt at 920am
https://www.host-images.com/u/files/02684v0hf20qfv873598.jpg
https://www.host-images.com/u/files/ui06geozsoyrraqb17yl.jpg


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> Guess what: I took my last digital and its says pregnant! LOL.... I had sore nipples and boobs yesterday seem better this morning but seem to get worse as the day goes on. Headache this am, no cramps but just generalized left pelvic pain.Here is this am test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> top 5dpd5t at 130pm; bottom 6dp5dt at 920am
> https://www.host-images.com/u/files/02684v0hf20qfv873598.jpg
> https://www.host-images.com/u/files/ui06geozsoyrraqb17yl.jpg

Hi mobaby. I think a big congratulations is in order. Your lines are defo darker. I can under how nearvous and cautious you are especially after your last cycle. It took me about 12 tests before I believed it. Lol. I am absolutely delighted for you. Give yourself a chance and try not to stress. Its happening for you now. It will just take a few days before you allow yourself to believe. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. I am so happy for you. :baby::baby::baby::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## constancev18

MoBaby said:


> Guess what: I took my last digital and its says pregnant! LOL.... I had sore nipples and boobs yesterday seem better this morning but seem to get worse as the day goes on. Headache this am, no cramps but just generalized left pelvic pain.Here is this am test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> top 5dpd5t at 130pm; bottom 6dp5dt at 920am
> https://www.host-images.com/u/files/02684v0hf20qfv873598.jpg
> https://www.host-images.com/u/files/ui06geozsoyrraqb17yl.jpg

[whispering] yay!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-The digitals definitely aren't very sensitive so the result fluctuates until your levels are higher. I definitely think you're pg!!!!!!

Me-Started PIO tonight and also amoxicillin. Still have a nasty cold and slightly hoping the antibiotic kicks whatever is going on. I have a lovely dentist appt tomorrow to have a crown redone. NOT looking forward to it!! 5 days until transfer!!!! :)


----------



## katie1981

Come on mobaby. Whats the news today. Hurry up and update us


----------



## sunshine314

Mobaby! It is all looking great so far!! What are the results today??? We need pictures!!


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby, hoping the lines are getting darker :hugs::kiss:

ILuvBabies yay not long now :happydance:

wow sunshine and katie you are limes and peaches :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
amazing, doesnt seem like long ago we we waiting for results


----------



## MoBaby

hiya! frer was a little darker this am...no pics as im back at work! ic darker also! :) beta is wednesday...just one concern i have left side pain like when my follicles were big...any idea what this could be? not af cramps or anything.


----------



## MoBaby

Sarah how are you feeling?


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> hiya! frer was a little darker this am...no pics as im back at work! ic darker also! :) beta is wednesday...just one concern i have left side pain like when my follicles were big...any idea what this could be? not af cramps or anything.

Well congratulations again mobaby. Dont worry. I had aches and pains all the time and still do now. 
Im so happy for you.


----------



## katie1981

sarahincanada said:


> mobaby, hoping the lines are getting darker :hugs::kiss:
> 
> ILuvBabies yay not long now :happydance:
> 
> wow sunshine and katie you are limes and peaches :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> amazing, doesnt seem like long ago we we waiting for results

Hello sarah. How long more till you test


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-They are probably still enlarged from the procedure. My ovaries grew for a bit during DD's pregnancy. It was NOT pleasant!!


----------



## MoBaby

Okay, here is the pic of this am vs yesterday am test both are dried. (not quite 24 hrs; top at 920 bottom @615...Okay, so I think it may be starting to sink in. But I am terrified! I am waiting for the beta to let myself believe this 100%.... 

https://www.host-images.com/u/files/2uq6i2kmzmo8ta4mzqk0.jpg


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby i dont see photos on your last post?

so just got back from our hotel trip and did a frer......have a real squinter of a 2nd line :happydance: well wont get too excited as I had faint lines last time on frer but this time no trigger so it would be beanie. it doesnt show up on a photo unless I darken it, and hubby cant see it (he gets annoyed with me asking, I asked him to look 4 times as I couldnt believe he couldnt see it. finally he said he saw something faint. he has terrible eyesight even with contacts in!!). this morning was bfn but definitely a little something now....please please get darker [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Okay, here is the pic of this am vs yesterday am test both are dried. (not quite 24 hrs; top at 920 bottom @615...Okay, so I think it may be starting to sink in. But I am terrified! I am waiting for the beta to let myself believe this 100%....
> 
> https://www.host-images.com/u/files/2uq6i2kmzmo8ta4mzqk0.jpg

now I see them
*
YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!*
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

SARAH!! A line :) Cant wait to hear about your progression!! How do you feel compared to last time?? Any promising symptoms? PRAYING for you for your BFP!! I've heard in FET cycles HCG is slower to show and rise... you are 4dpt now right?? I bet you have a nice line over the next couple of days!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> SARAH!! A line :) Cant wait to hear about your progression!! How do you feel compared to last time?? Any promising symptoms? PRAYING for you for your BFP!! I've heard in FET cycles HCG is slower to show and rise... you are 4dpt now right?? I bet you have a nice line over the next couple of days!!!

oooh Ive never heard that, I wonder why. I wont get excited until its as dark as yours, after what happened last time. Im not feeling much, crazy sore and big nipples but that could be the progesterone (last cycle I was on it 2x a day this time is 3x). Ive felt a little twinging in the uterus area but nothing much....are you getting cramps?

Im hoping that you get a great beta and this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

no cramps just this left pelvic pain/discomfort...last cycle i had af cramps as usual 4 days before neg beta. 

oh wait, i did have a couple days of intense cramps but i couldnt tell if it was umm...gas or from the little beanie.


----------



## katie1981

Yayyyy. Come on sarah and mobabys lines. Keep getting darker. This is great. You both deserve this so much. Not long till transfer iluvbabies. Fingers crossed for you too. Baby dust to all you ladies.


----------



## sarahincanada

i got a slightly darker line this morning :happydance:

mobaby only 1 day till beta! do you get results same day? I have to wait till next day so will be sunday.
 



Attached Files:







5dp5dt_3.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MoBaby

omg sarah!! yes the same day. how long does it take your line to show up? it seems like it takes the whole timelike 3 mins or so for the line to darken on mine....is this normal? im super nervous...i will post a pic of my test this am...line looks the same.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes thats completely normal! mine this morning took about 3 mins but yesterdays first squinter took a bit longer.


----------



## sunshine314

AHHHH This thread is so exciting!! Mobaby...those are some AWESOME looking lines you got there sweetie!! And Sarah...you are only 5dp5dt...and your line looks GREAT!! I can definitely see it :) 

I am SOOOOOO happy for the two of you...you both deserve it so much! 

And if a line shows up within the time frame it is a line :)


----------



## MoBaby

here is 5dp5dt to the morning of 8dp5dp (i will be that at 130). Hope my progression looks okay??


----------



## sarahincanada

they look great mobaby, hope mine continue to get darker like yours
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for us both!!


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> they look great mobaby, hope mine continue to get darker like yours
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for us both!!

Mobaby & Sarah, congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

how are you doing constance? :hugs: you are not testing right?


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> how are you doing constance? :hugs: you are not testing right?

Hi Sarah, no I'm not testing. I'll let my Fri beta be the one and only although I have to admit looking at your and mobaby's cute digitals have tempted me. I only have those unexciting cheapo strips in the house and there's no Walmart or drugstore near me (refuse to pay $17 at the grocery). So I'll wait.:coffee: :blush:

Cheering you both and everyone else on!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats to you Both Sarah and Mobaby! WAHOO!!!!


----------



## katie1981

constancev18 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> how are you doing constance? :hugs: you are not testing right?
> 
> Hi Sarah, no I'm not testing. I'll let my Fri beta be the one and only although I have to admit looking at your and mobaby's cute digitals have tempted me. I only have those unexciting cheapo strips in the house and there's no Walmart or drugstore near me (refuse to pay $17 at the grocery). So I'll wait.:coffee: :blush:
> 
> Cheering you both and everyone else on!Click to expand...

Hi, I have to congratulate you on your self control. I lasted 4 days. Lol. Best of luck for your beta. Hopefully we will have another success story on our lucky thread. :-D


----------



## MoBaby

constancev18 said:


> Hi Sarah, no I'm not testing. I'll let my Fri beta be the one and only although I have to admit looking at your and mobaby's cute digitals have tempted me. I only have those unexciting cheapo strips in the house and there's no Walmart or drugstore near me (refuse to pay $17 at the grocery). So I'll wait.:coffee: :blush:
> 
> Cheering you both and everyone else on!

GIRL!! You have some will power!!! I could not hold out past 3.5 days so I pee'd on a dollar store test then ordered some FRER and cheapie!! I am addicted! So Sunday, will be praying for great results!

I Just pee'd on a stick (FRER) with dilute urine and the line was DARKER then this morning!! This is all starting to sink in.... I actually think I am pregnant!! I can't wait for my beta in the morning. I will arrive at the clinic at 7am and should have the results by noon. I think once they call with that magic number then it will be 100%!! 

Sarah: Cant wait to see tomorrows test!! Praying!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck mobaby, so hoping that your beta is great, it should be as everything has been different to last cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs: where are you located? so I can work out what time noon will be here!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Can't wait to hear all about your beta Mobaby!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

they drew it at 715....will update as soon as I hear something!


----------



## sarahincanada

thinking of you :kiss: did you do a test this morning? my new one is in my spoiler


----------



## MoBaby

omg! congrats!!

i did my beta and i am very concerned as its only 32 :( i thought it would be more at this point. i will be 9dp5dt at 130 today..idk now im worried. the nurse said congratulations you are pregnant!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> omg! congrats!!
> 
> i did my beta and i am very concerned as its only 32 :( i thought it would be more at this point. i will be 9dp5dt at 130 today..idk now im worried. the nurse said congratulations you are pregnant!

I dont know much about the numbers, but I think thats fine and its that they double thats what important....do you go again on friday? can anyone else share their 9dp5dt betas?


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> thinking of you :kiss: did you do a test this morning? my new one is in my spoiler

LOOKING GREAT Sweetie!!! Now you have me rethinking an elective sET!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby I posted this thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/862919-please-share-your-betas-9dp5dt-14dpo.html

as I would like to know for saturday too


----------



## MoBaby

thanks! im going back friday.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-That is low I won't lie. I'm praying for you!!!!!

Me--My transfer is set for Friday at 10:30 am. I called today just to get an update on the embryos. They had to call up to the lab and find out. Sad we get no reports. Anyhow, out of 9, 6 made the thaw and 1 has arrested already. So we are down to 5 that appear to be doing well. I am incredibly nervous! Preston was the only 1 of 6 to make it to blast. So I'm hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones! I'll try and update this weekend. I'm on bedrest Friday and Saturday after the 2 hour drive home.


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck with your transfer!!! Praying for healthy embroys then!

I will update my beta on Friday... I am very scared at this point. I am still getting positive HPTs, even with dilute urine (it was darker than this morning and todays were darker than yesterdays) so that give me a small glimmer of hope that maybe this baby is just moving along a little slow to start. I really dont want to have this ripped away from us.


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby I have heard so much that its not the number of the first beta but how it doubles....Ive seen so many people with low betas go on to have healthy babies. its good to have some caution with your heart but lets try and stay hopeful and pray the lil bean is just slower at releasing the hcg. if your lines are still getting a bit darker there is hope :hugs:

ILuvBabies200 sending healthy vibes to your 5 lil guys


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> Good luck with your transfer!!! Praying for healthy embroys then!
> 
> I will update my beta on Friday... I am very scared at this point. I am still getting positive HPTs, even with dilute urine (it was darker than this morning and todays were darker than yesterdays) so that give me a small glimmer of hope that maybe this baby is just moving along a little slow to start. I really dont want to have this ripped away from us.

The good news is the tests are still positive and no bleeding. I so want you to be a success case!! I'll be thinking of you on Friday!!! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> mobaby I have heard so much that its not the number of the first beta but how it doubles....Ive seen so many people with low betas go on to have healthy babies. its good to have some caution with your heart but lets try and stay hopeful and pray the lil bean is just slower at releasing the hcg. if your lines are still getting a bit darker there is hope :hugs:
> 
> ILuvBabies200 sending healthy vibes to your 5 lil guys

Thanks Sarah!! I just want Friday to be here!


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> mobaby I have heard so much that its not the number of the first beta but how it doubles....Ive seen so many people with low betas go on to have healthy babies. its good to have some caution with your heart but lets try and stay hopeful and pray the lil bean is just slower at releasing the hcg. if your lines are still getting a bit darker there is hope :hugs:
> 
> ILuvBabies200 sending healthy vibes to your 5 lil guys
> 
> Thanks Sarah!! I just want Friday to be here!Click to expand...

and I want sunday to be here! its annoying as I go to the lab on saturday but my clinic doesnt phone with the results till sunday. thats going to be the most nervous ever, the wait for the call.
hoping good things for all of us :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

sunshine314 said:


> AHHHH This thread is so exciting!! Mobaby...those are some AWESOME looking lines you got there sweetie!! And Sarah...you are only 5dp5dt...and your line looks GREAT!! I can definitely see it :)
> 
> I am SOOOOOO happy for the two of you...you both deserve it so much!
> 
> And if a line shows up within the time frame it is a line :)

wow your beanie is the size of a lemon already
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## sunshine314

Mobaby - DOn't worry too much about the low number...all that matters is that it doubles and keeps going up :) Many babies are just slower movers or implant later. That is also AWESOME that your tests keep getting darker. Not sure if this makes you feel better but I had a Chemical Pregnancy last February and when I went in for my beta it was at around 30 (15 dpo) but at around 13dpo my pregnancy tests were already getting lighter each time I took them. The fact that yours are getting darker is a great sign...I think that means so are your numbers :)

Praying for you and hoping for the best. 

Iluvbabies - good luck with your transfer :) I hope all goes well! Keep us posted on your numbers!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Good luck with your transfer!!! Praying for healthy embroys then!
> 
> I will update my beta on Friday... I am very scared at this point. I am still getting positive HPTs, even with dilute urine (it was darker than this morning and todays were darker than yesterdays) so that give me a small glimmer of hope that maybe this baby is just moving along a little slow to start. I really dont want to have this ripped away from us.

mobaby can we see photos of your current tests
only one more day to go :hugs: at least you find out the results the day of, I have to wait till the next day


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your transfer!!! Praying for healthy embroys then!
> 
> I will update my beta on Friday... I am very scared at this point. I am still getting positive HPTs, even with dilute urine (it was darker than this morning and todays were darker than yesterdays) so that give me a small glimmer of hope that maybe this baby is just moving along a little slow to start. I really dont want to have this ripped away from us.
> 
> mobaby can we see photos of your current tests
> only one more day to go :hugs: at least you find out the results the day of, I have to wait till the next dayClick to expand...

Speaking of tests .... did you test this AM again?!?! photos please!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your transfer!!! Praying for healthy embroys then!
> 
> I will update my beta on Friday... I am very scared at this point. I am still getting positive HPTs, even with dilute urine (it was darker than this morning and todays were darker than yesterdays) so that give me a small glimmer of hope that maybe this baby is just moving along a little slow to start. I really dont want to have this ripped away from us.
> 
> mobaby can we see photos of your current tests
> only one more day to go :hugs: at least you find out the results the day of, I have to wait till the next dayClick to expand...
> 
> Speaking of tests .... did you test this AM again?!?! photos please!Click to expand...

haha well I decided after last nights digital and darkish lines to not test again, then hubby woke up and said 'cant wait to see this mornings line'....he has NEVER said that and says it on the day I wasnt going to test :dohh: so I did it and they are still great lines and I think a tad darker. i havent taken a photo though, long story but we are sharing phones as his was being repaired so he has mine. and even if I had mine Im a dunce with what cable to use to upload :haha: anyway Im not testing again till saturday which is beta day so I can compare line to beta number. :kiss:


----------



## katie1981

Hey everyone. Hope you are all well. Iluv babies , good luck tomorrow with your transfer. Hope everything goes smoothly. Hey sarah, your lines are looking fantastic. Not too long more to wait. Mobaby I am hoping and praying for some great numbers from tomorrows beta. Finger crossed for you all.


----------



## katie1981

MoBaby said:


> Good luck with your transfer!!! Praying for healthy embroys then!
> 
> I will update my beta on Friday... I am very scared at this point. I am still getting positive HPTs, even with dilute urine (it was darker than this morning and todays were darker than yesterdays) so that give me a small glimmer of hope that maybe this baby is just moving along a little slow to start. I really dont want to have this ripped away from us.


Hey mobaby . Have a look at a website called betabase.info. I cant post a link. You might get some comfort from it. Lots of woman have reported betas like your at 14dpo and were ok. Babydust to you.


----------



## MoBaby

i will post last couple days hpts when i get home....i will take one around 530 to see this afternoon compared to yesterdays. i am praying for good numbers tomorrow...my dh keeps sending me links about low betas.


----------



## Springy

MoBaby said:


> i will post last couple days hpts when i get home....i will take one around 530 to see this afternoon compared to yesterdays. i am praying for good numbers tomorrow...my dh keeps sending me links about low betas.

Hi MoBaby - I've been stalking the thread to follow Sarah and have been quietly watching you as well. The only advice I can give you is to step away from "Dr. Google" it will just drive you insane. There are many women who report lower beta's but a positive is a positive. Its the doubling that matters. Hang in there sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Here are my tests from 8dpt-this morning... urine was too dilute to use it when I got home:

bottom is (almost) 8dp5dt @ 545am and top is (almost) 10dp5dt @ 630am; 
Second down is yesterday afternoon then yesterday am then the aftenoon of 8dp5dt.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

MoBaby .... Looking good :). Very exciting!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

they look great mobaby and the last test are really good lines.
will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for a great result :kiss:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-those are really nice lines! .I will be sitting at my transfer tomorrow praying for you!


----------



## katie1981

Moboby. What time is your beta? Iluv bsbies how are your transfer. Keep us posted please. Fingers crossed. Sarah did you test today?


----------



## MoBaby

iluvbabies: praying for you!! good luck!!

afm: tne drew it at 730 results around noon... im super nervous!!! on the positive side my hpt was a little darker this am so hopefully baby is still going strong!!


----------



## Springy

MoBaby those lines look great!!!!! I'll check back later to hear about your beta numbers but I am thinking they are increasing nicely!:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

katie1981 said:



> Moboby. What time is your beta? Iluv bsbies how are your transfer. Keep us posted please. Fingers crossed. Sarah did you test today?

no, my lines yesterday were pretty dark so not going to bother....I will do one tomorrow morning as its beta day so I can compare lines with beta number. 

mobaby keeping everything crossed for you :kiss:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sunshine314

Mobaby - Your lines look AWESOME...I think that is a great sign. Hoping and praying you get some GREAT news today :) 

Iluvbabies - Good luck today :)


----------



## MoBaby

soo good news :) beta went up over 2.5 times now is almost 82!! so from 32 to 82 in 48 hours :) i have to stay on meds still and go back monday for another beta :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yayy MoBaby! I'm so happy for you!!

I have my transfer on Monday, so excited and nervous!


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats Mobaby!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> soo good news :) beta went up over 2.5 times now is almost 82!! so from 32 to 82 in 48 hours :) i have to stay on meds still and go back monday for another beta :)

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

amazing news!!! so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## katie1981

Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy mobaby. Great news. So happy for you. Thank god. Xxxxx


----------



## Springy

GREAT NEWS MOBABY! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-So happy for you!!!!!!

Me-PUPO with twins!!! Only 2 made it to blast and there was no question we were transferring both. I have bedrest today and tomorrow. All stocked up on HPT's. This is it for us so I'm praying hard!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Mobaby-So happy for you!!!!!!
> 
> Me-PUPO with twins!!! Only 2 made it to blast and there was no question we were transferring both. I have bedrest today and tomorrow. All stocked up on HPT's. This is it for us so I'm praying hard!!!

yay congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
FX'd :kiss:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Mobaby-So happy for you!!!!!!
> 
> Me-PUPO with twins!!! Only 2 made it to blast and there was no question we were transferring both. I have bedrest today and tomorrow. All stocked up on HPT's. This is it for us so I'm praying hard!!!
> 
> yay congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> FX'd :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah! Good luck at your beta tomorrow!!!


----------



## katie1981

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Mobaby-So happy for you!!!!!!
> 
> Me-PUPO with twins!!! Only 2 made it to blast and there was no question we were transferring both. I have bedrest today and tomorrow. All stocked up on HPT's. This is it for us so I'm praying hard!!!

Congratulations on being pupo with twins. So exciting. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## katie1981

Good luck on you beta today. Sarah. Cant wait to hear your results tomorrow.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Congrats mobaby!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

good luck today Sarah! Iluvbabies: glad things went well :) enjoy bedrest. fx for you!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! newest test in my spoiler


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Looks awesome Sarah!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Sarah thats how my 11dp5dt test looked!! How exciting!!!! I can't wait to hear your beta! I bet its nice and high!! Congrats!!

My IC test this am (I am out of FRER) the test line was almost darker than the control line!! So I am remaining hopeful :) BHCG repeat monday. When do you repeat yours Sarah??? I hope its great news for us both! FX!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> Sarah thats how my 11dp5dt test looked!! How exciting!!!! I can't wait to hear your beta! I bet its nice and high!! Congrats!!
> 
> My IC test this am (I am out of FRER) the test line was almost darker than the control line!! So I am remaining hopeful :) BHCG repeat monday. When do you repeat yours Sarah??? I hope its great news for us both! FX!

so was 11dp5dt when you had an 82 beta?

if its good I repeat on monday :happydance: FX'd for us all!!!


----------



## MoBaby

yes 11dp5dt beta was 82. (technically only 10.5dpt since i did blood soearly)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks Ladies!! Feeling crampy today. Anyone else have that after transfer???


----------



## Teta81

Hi I just wanted to tag on and see what everyone's opinions are on how many embryos to transfer. On Monday I will be having my 5 day transfer, with 8 emybros currently looking good. I am 30, with unexplained infertility and no other issues. My re said they will suggest a single embryo transfer, but give me the option of transferring 2! Hardest decision of my life! Any input would be greatly appreciate. I have a 2 yr old, which also factors into my decision too! And we paid out of pocket for this ivf cycle. Someone please help!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

We transferred 2 embryos. I have a 3 year old daughter too, multiples did scare me a little bit but like you we paid 100% out of pocket. We wanted to do anything that would give us the best odds possible. 

I felt pretty comfortable with transferring 2, so I went with my gut. We even considered 3 but RE said it wasn't necessary. 

Good luck


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I would do 2 just because of the better odds. Totally up to you though and we paid out of pocket as well.


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> Hi I just wanted to tag on and see what everyone's opinions are on how many embryos to transfer. On Monday I will be having my 5 day transfer, with 8 emybros currently looking good. I am 30, with unexplained infertility and no other issues. My re said they will suggest a single embryo transfer, but give me the option of transferring 2! Hardest decision of my life! Any input would be greatly appreciate. I have a 2 yr old, which also factors into my decision too! And we paid out of pocket for this ivf cycle. Someone please help!!

I think the decision needs to come on the day when you find out how many you have left. If you have lots left from the 8 and are going to freeze some anyway you could just do one and freeze the rest. If it doesnt work then try 2 next time. But If you only have 2 left you may decide you dont want the freezing cost and put in the 2. how would you feel about twins? and how much do they charge you each frozen transfer?

for me I didnt want twins (fear of carrying 2 babies mainly) and so I chose a single blast transfer. I had 8 frozen and it was going to cost me $1200 per frozen transfer (this is ontop of the $10,000 I paid for my fresh cycle that failed), and i figured even if it took 3 or 4 months it was worth the cost to just have the 1 baby. But most people on here do 2 as they want the best chances possible. I was prepared for it to take longer by just implanting one at a time.

good luck!!


----------



## Teta81

Sarah, HUGE congrats on your bfp!!! :happydance:. your situation sounds exactly the same as mine. As of now there are 8 embryos (who knows what 2 more days will bring), we paid $10,000 and each frozen transfer is $2100. I would rather not have twins mainly bc I am a nicu nurse... And bc of my 2 year old daughter, who I feel would suffer as a result. But after a year of failed iui's and a miscarriage, I'm not sure how much more I can handle and would probably rather twins than another bfn! All I want is to know for sure who will stick, and then decide!!:haha:
Thank you everyone for your input. It's all so comforting:hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta-We had 9 embryos frozen from my IVF in December. They did not do a transfer because I was so hyperstimmed. We made the thaw early this week and by Friday (transfer day) only 2 were left and had made it to blast. There wasn't a doubt in my mind they it was all or nothing. If I had paid to freeze the singleton, that baby could have died at any point from the freezing process. That and my clinic charges nearly 5K for a FET!!! So there was no way I was coming back.


----------



## MoBaby

i paid out of pocket for 2 cycles and transferred 2. i am 29 with male factor. I would transfer what you are comfortable with. my first cycle 2 perfect blasts and bfn. 2nd cycle so far bfp but waiting on tomorrows beta to see if viable. for me transferring 2 was a reassurance because if i got a bfn with 1 i would have been extremely angry with myself but with 2 i know i did as much as i could. good luck!


----------



## Teta81

Thank you so much for your replies. It really helps to hear everyone's input and reasoning. I know it's going to end up being a last min decision based on what they have to say about the embryos, there is just too much I don't know yet to make an informed decision. My gut is telling me 2, so that I can have one as "backup", but I think that is my miscarriage experience talking. (FYI I miscarried IDENTICAL twins in July, resulting from iui, a chromosomal abnormality- prob should have mentioned that!) But I know that one is safer and would be better for our family. At the same time I know that if I do have twins, it will feel like It was always meant to be!


----------



## katie1981

Did you get your beta results sarah.


----------



## MoBaby

any update Sarah :) im sure your levels are awesome!


im getting nervous about tomorrows beta! i hate the wait for the phone call. it comes around 11ish....i get all shaky and nervous.... praying for great numbers!!


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry just got back from a family dinner! I called into the clinic on the way to the church at 12 noon and they didnt have my results from the lab yet :growlmad: so I had to wait till we were done church and in the car away from my inlaws and get my home messages. so my beta is....

_*170 *_

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

I have to go and get another done tomorrow, so will know those results on tuesday. hope it doubles [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

mobaby hope your numbers are doing really well tomorrow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah! That's awesome!!!! I'm so happy for you!! 

My transfer is tomorrow morning, please send that baby dust my way!!! Any tips for me???


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Sarah! That's awesome!!!! I'm so happy for you!!
> 
> My transfer is tomorrow morning, please send that baby dust my way!!! Any tips for me???

good luck!!! I dont have any tips really...I rested for 2 day in bed then 2 days took it easy. I ate pineapple core for 3 days. I tried to stay positive. Let us know how it goes :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Teta81

Congrats sarah :happydance::happydance::happydance:
That's sooooo exciting, so happy for you!!

Dis3tnd, I also have my transfer tomorrow morning! Good luck to you. Trying not to be nervous.... Easier said that done. Acupuncture before and after transfer at the clinic so that will help. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck Teta81!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Dis3tnd

So exciting we have the same transfer day! I had my 'before' acupuncture this morning, and my 'after' will be right after the transfer....

Nervous, anxious, excited, hoping this is it!


----------



## MoBaby

sarah!! omg im jealous of your numbers!!! congrats!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> sarah!! omg im jealous of your numbers!!! congrats!!!


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
remember its not the number but the doubling! now I have a large number to double


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sarah-Awesome beta!! WAHOO and CONGRATS!!!!

Me-I was sick with a cold about 2 weeks ago and finally on the mend. Now tonight I have almost no voice. WTH?? It's making me short of breath having to strain to talk. This should be interesting...

Oh and another note...My 4 year old took off with my PIO today and it took us 15 minutes before he finally went and got it for us. Lordy!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> i paid out of pocket for 2 cycles and transferred 2. i am 29 with male factor. I would transfer what you are comfortable with. my first cycle 2 perfect blasts and bfn. 2nd cycle so far bfp but waiting on tomorrows beta to see if viable. for me transferring 2 was a reassurance because if i got a bfn with 1 i would have been extremely angry with myself but with 2 i know i did as much as i could. good luck!

Good luck tomorrow with the next beta!!!


----------



## katie1981

Goodluck to all the ladies having transfers today. Baby dust to all.


----------



## MoBaby

new beta: 246!!!! :) 

ultrasound scheduled for feb 15....something else to obsess about lol :) sarah: cant wait to hear yours!!

i am thinking about all those getting transferred today. good luck!!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> new beta: 246!!!! :)
> 
> ultrasound scheduled for feb 15....something else to obsess about lol :) sarah: cant wait to hear yours!!
> 
> i am thinking about all those getting transferred today. good luck!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I was hanging around hoping you would update!!
thats amazing news!! how many dpo are you now?
if my 2nd beta is good we will be waiting for ultrasound together....Im not sure if I get a date right away.
going for my blood test soon, i was waiting till noon as that was when I did the one on saturday so want it to be 48 hours.


----------



## MoBaby

19 dpo so i know the levels are still low but they said i may have implanted late. im just gladthey are rising as expected!! cant wait to hear about yours!!


----------



## Teta81

Congrats ladies on your great numbers!!! 


Just got home from my transfer... It went very well and we decided to transfer TWO embryos!!! The embryologist came in and told us that there were 2 good looking embryos (a 4AB blast and a 3AA blast) and acted like that's what we were putting in. Then she hesitated and said... Unless you want one?? Both my husband and I felt like she thought right off that we should put both in. Then the dr told us that there is a 40% chance of pregnancy and 25% chance of twins with both going in. The other factor was that there were only 2 "ok" looking embryos to freeze. I just felt like if I froze one of the good ones and didn't end up pregnant and lost that one in the thaw, it would have been wasted for nothing. I'm very comfortable with my decision which is a huge relief. Thank you again for all of your input!! 

NOW FOR THE WAIT...................


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 congrats on being PUPO with twins!! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats Teta on your decision and being PUPO :) I was originally struggling with a decision to transfer one or two as well. I transferred two and I am SO HAPPY I did...I only have one baby in there so if I would have transferred only one I could ahve ended up with another BFN. 

Sarah - YAY for your beta! Can't wait to see those numbers rise :)

Mobaby - SO AWESOME! Your numbers are going up nicely...you probably just had a late implanter :) 

When is everyone else testing and when are the first ultrasounds?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> new beta: 246!!!! :)
> 
> ultrasound scheduled for feb 15....something else to obsess about lol :) sarah: cant wait to hear yours!!
> 
> i am thinking about all those getting transferred today. good luck!!

Awesome beta!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> Congrats ladies on your great numbers!!!
> 
> 
> Just got home from my transfer... It went very well and we decided to transfer TWO embryos!!! The embryologist came in and told us that there were 2 good looking embryos (a 4AB blast and a 3AA blast) and acted like that's what we were putting in. Then she hesitated and said... Unless you want one?? Both my husband and I felt like she thought right off that we should put both in. Then the dr told us that there is a 40% chance of pregnancy and 25% chance of twins with both going in. The other factor was that there were only 2 "ok" looking embryos to freeze. I just felt like if I froze one of the good ones and didn't end up pregnant and lost that one in the thaw, it would have been wasted for nothing. I'm very comfortable with my decision which is a huge relief. Thank you again for all of your input!!
> 
> NOW FOR THE WAIT...................

Congrats on the transfer! I think you made the right decision. :thumbup:


----------



## Teta81

Dis3tnd, how did your transfer go today???


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mobaby - so happy for your numbers! Gives us all so much hope! Congrats!

Sarah - how did your beta go?

Teta - glad transfer went well! You're PUPO with twins, so exciting! I really wanted two but my RE was stuck on the one! Good luck and hopefully we'll be bump buddies soon!!!

AFM - my transfer went well, I was really surprised how anticlimactic it was. After everything we've been through, the transfer really is the easiest! I'm PUPO with 1 now, and hoping that my bean is a sticky one!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

BFN tonight. So stupid!..3 days past 5 day transfer..on to brighter days and hope of a BFP!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> BFN tonight. So stupid!..3 days past 5 day transfer..on to brighter days and hope of a BFP!

I didn't get a faint faint faint line until 5dp5dt .... I tested the day before that and it was stark white.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> BFN tonight. So stupid!..3 days past 5 day transfer..on to brighter days and hope of a BFP!
> 
> I didn't get a faint faint faint line until 5dp5dt .... I tested the day before that and it was stark white.Click to expand...

My plan was to wait until then which is Wednesday! Hoping I can hold off until then! All 3 pregnancies I tested plus at 11 days. The day before was definitely negative!


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> BFN tonight. So stupid!..3 days past 5 day transfer..on to brighter days and hope of a BFP!

yes way too early! I got a bfn on the morning of 4dp5dt, but faint lines later. then when I looked back at the morning test I can see a touch of something. Mine were quite early, most people dont get lines till 5dp, 7dp, even later. good luck hope it comes soon :hugs:
p.s I used frer, my internet cheapies didnt show a good line till much later, even after the digital so I dont recommend them but mobaby got good lines from her cheapies though.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> BFN tonight. So stupid!..3 days past 5 day transfer..on to brighter days and hope of a BFP!
> 
> yes way too early! I got a bfn on the morning of 4dp5dt, but faint lines later. then when I looked back at the morning test I can see a touch of something. Mine were quite early, most people dont get lines till 5dp, 7dp, even later. good luck hope it comes soon :hugs:
> p.s I used frer, my internet cheapies didnt show a good line till much later, even after the digital so I dont recommend them but mobaby got good lines from her cheapies though.Click to expand...

Thank you! I have several different brands and some digitals. :winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

_*
442*_

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

ultrasound will be week of Feb 20, they will call me with date & time
due date oct 7.....6 days after my 40th birthday

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Yay congrats Sarah!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yay I'm so happy for you Sarah! Have been waiting so anxiously for you to post!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

My RE wants me to come in for a beta on Monday, which would only make me 7dp5dt - that scares me that its so early! Do you guys think I should go in so soon, or wait until 9dp?? I'm so scared of getting a BFN....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

You will definitely have hcg in your blood by then it just won't be a high number.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> AFM - my transfer went well, I was really surprised how anticlimactic it was. After everything we've been through, the transfer really is the easiest! I'm PUPO with 1 now, and hoping that my bean is a sticky one!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
congrats!!
as for the beta you should have hcg in your system at that point. if they are asking for that day they must have data to compare too. at least you dont have to wait long! will you be testing?


----------



## sarahincanada

hey Dis3tnd, check out https://www.betabase.info as it lists beta numbers for 12dpo which is what you would be....average is 37 but lots higher, see attached
 



Attached Files:







12dpo.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MoBaby

sarah!! congrats!!! thats an amazing rise :) so happy for you!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby how are we going to wait for our ultrasounds??? mine will be the week of Feb 20, they will call to tell me. 

whats your due date? they said mine was oct 7. thats 6 days after my 40th birthday :cloud9: oh please stick lil bean.


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> AFM - my transfer went well, I was really surprised how anticlimactic it was. After everything we've been through, the transfer really is the easiest! I'm PUPO with 1 now, and hoping that my bean is a sticky one!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> congrats!!
> as for the beta you should have hcg in your system at that point. if they are asking for that day they must have data to compare too. at least you dont have to wait long! will you be testing?Click to expand...

I don't know, I'm so scared - if I test I'll try to hold out until at least Sunday afternoon. Throwing a baby shower on Sunday and pretty busy getting everything together for it. Also, I won't be able to handle throwing it if I see a BFN.... 

I have 2 FRERs sitting in my bathroom that will haunt me... 

How are you guys feeling Mobaby and Sarah... any symptoms??


----------



## MoBaby

Due date would be October 3rd :) I am sooo scared now.... Plus the clinic said to stop estrogen and progesterone as my levels looked good and I am sooooo scared that once I come off the progesterone I am going to miscarry. I thought they kept you on it for 8 wks or so but they only do it until your levels are at a point.... How can I not be so stressed now?? I keep worrying about if I am bleeding or not. I think its because the numbers are low and that is freaking me out. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

your numbers are not low and they more than doubled, thats whats important :hugs: high betas dont mean anything, a friend of mine on here had good betas but had a mc later.
my clinic told me to stay on all medications so Im on them until the ultrasound. you will have to trust your clinic and if they say your levels are good then you should be fine :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> How are you guys feeling Mobaby and Sarah... any symptoms??

not much! I felt more 'symptoms' on my non pregnant cycles :haha:
after getting lines on a frer I started getting a warm burning feeling in my uterus. it was in the exact place she had the ultrasound on when doing the transfer so I knew it was my uterus. And Ive gone off food a bit, just had chicken with mashed potatoes and couldnt finish it, felt a bit queasy. but other than that, I would never know! oh and sore boobs but had that last time of progesterone too, but today had some shooting pains in my nipples so extra sore.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> Due date would be October 3rd :) I am sooo scared now.... Plus the clinic said to stop estrogen and progesterone as my levels looked good and I am sooooo scared that once I come off the progesterone I am going to miscarry. I thought they kept you on it for 8 wks or so but they only do it until your levels are at a point.... How can I not be so stressed now?? I keep worrying about if I am bleeding or not. I think its because the numbers are low and that is freaking me out. :(

What is your estrogen and progesterone numbers?? I for one refuse to stop progesterone until 12 weeks unless this clinic convinces me otherwise. I've miscarried because of a progesterone failure before so I'm extra cautious.


----------



## MoBaby

My progesterone was around 98 ish ....They said anything over 30 at this point and you dont need supplement. I am on crinone 8%. I did not get my estrogen numbers from them. I have plenty to continue for several weeks (they gave me 2 wks worth of free samples and I only needed 2 more days, but they said bring the rest back!). I would like to continue for my peace of mind.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

MoBaby said:


> My progesterone was around 98 ish ....They said anything over 30 at this point and you dont need supplement. I am on crinone 8%. I did not get my estrogen numbers from them. I have plenty to continue for several weeks (they gave me 2 wks worth of free samples and I only needed 2 more days, but they said bring the rest back!). I would like to continue for my peace of mind.

Are they going to test your progesterone and estrogen after you get off the supplements??

Seems odd to base their decision off of supplemented levels. Meaning, your progesterone and estrogen is obviously going to be good since you are supplementing currently. 

Maybe you could ask him if you could continue till at least 10 weeks. It won't harm anything. My RE told me to take estrogen till 8 weeks and progesterone till 10 weeks. When I transferred to my OBGYN she was surprised and said I should continue progesterone till 12 weeks. So I had some refills on my scripts, therefore I took estrogen till 10 weeks and progesterone till 12 weeks. 

I weaned off of both and had no issues :)


----------



## Teta81

Both my re and ob keep their patients on progesterone and estrogen until 10-12 weeks. It certainly can't hurt, especially not your peace of mind. I'd ask to stay on it if it makes you feel better!


----------



## sunshine314

Mobaby - your progesterone was HIGH (which is AWESOME)! 98 is a great number, so that is probably why they stopped you. Mine was only at 11. If you are just on the crinone it will suppliment you but it will NOT change the reading on your blood tests. So your 98 reading is your own reading without any suppliments. 

I stayed on progesterone full tim until 10 weeks and weaned off it it until 11. I was nervous getting off but everything was fine.


----------



## MoBaby

thank you sunshine!!! you have calmed my anxiety :) now to make it two more weeks until us!!

dis3tnd: i dont have any real symptoms i dont think. sore bbs here and there and upset tummy after eating...im waiting for morning sickness lol!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> thank you sunshine!!! you have calmed my anxiety :) now to make it two more weeks until us!!
> 
> dis3tnd: i dont have any real symptoms i dont think. sore bbs here and there and upset tummy after eating...im waiting for morning sickness lol!

Do you do progesterone in oil?? I have no idea what Crinone is.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

That's strange that the crinone doesn't make it to the blood if it is being absorb vaginally. 

My doctor put me on progesterone vaginal cream with my daughter and it increased my progesterone blood levels. I thought for sure any supplement absorbed goes into your blood stream. Maybe I'm wrong?!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> That's strange that the crinone doesn't make it to the blood if it is being absorb vaginally.
> 
> My doctor put me on progesterone vaginal cream with my daughter and it increased my progesterone blood levels. I thought for sure any supplement absorbed goes into your blood stream. Maybe I'm wrong?!

My understanding is anything vaginal will not hit the bloodstream. I'm on PIO and I know for sure that one does!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Just tossed my cookies! Hoping this is a sign! But man it's a bit early to be sick already....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Crinone vaginal gel is also used to support pregnancy in women having in vitro fertilisation (IVF). In this case the gel is used daily, starting after the embryo has been transferred into the womb, for the first 30 days of confirmed pregnancy.

The gel is inserted into the vagina from the pre-filled applicator. The gel coats the inside of the vagina and provides prolonged release of progesterone into the vagina, from where it is absorbed into the bloodstream.

https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/pregnancy/medicines/crinone.html


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Crinone vaginal gel is also used to support pregnancy in women having in vitro fertilisation (IVF). In this case the gel is used daily, starting after the embryo has been transferred into the womb, for the first 30 days of confirmed pregnancy.
> 
> The gel is inserted into the vagina from the pre-filled applicator. The gel coats the inside of the vagina and provides prolonged release of progesterone into the vagina, from where it is absorbed into the bloodstream.
> 
> https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/pregnancy/medicines/crinone.html

Thanks for the info! I did suppositories many times before but I miscarried right through them. I have serious luteal phase issues.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Crinone vaginal gel is also used to support pregnancy in women having in vitro fertilisation (IVF). In this case the gel is used daily, starting after the embryo has been transferred into the womb, for the first 30 days of confirmed pregnancy.
> 
> The gel is inserted into the vagina from the pre-filled applicator. The gel coats the inside of the vagina and provides prolonged release of progesterone into the vagina, from where it is absorbed into the bloodstream.
> 
> https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/pregnancy/medicines/crinone.html
> 
> Thanks for the info! I did suppositories many times before but I miscarried right through them. I have serious luteal phase issues.Click to expand...

Ya I don't think the creams are as strong as the PIO's. I was on both. 

I did PIO's once a day and vaginal cream twice per day. I'm sure it made for sky high levels. 

My mc in March I was on the cream but my RE said it probably wasn't progesterone related (more like chromosome/DNA abnormality).


----------



## sunshine314

Hmmmm well if that is the case, my progesterone always stayed very low as it was at 11 even after I was on crinone for four weeks. It must have been REALLY low before crinone. 

Mobaby - I would trust your doctor...but don't be afraid to ask questions if you have them.


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby how are you doing, the wait is awful! I feel like asking my clinic if I can have another hcg test next week to keep me going!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I did a pink dye test today and the faintest line is there. So faint that it wouldn't show if I took a pic. Dh saw it so I hope it's real! I woke up and first thing was throwing up. I'm having dizzy spells and my boobs are killing me! I'll do anything for this baby!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I did a pink dye test today and the faintest line is there. So faint that it wouldn't show if I took a pic. Dh saw it so I hope it's real! I woke up and first thing was throwing up. I'm having dizzy spells and my boobs are killing me! I'll do anything for this baby!!!

yay! my first lines wouldnt show up on a photo, but that night they started to show and got ever better. I put the progession in my spoiler.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I did a pink dye test today and the faintest line is there. So faint that it wouldn't show if I took a pic. Dh saw it so I hope it's real! I woke up and first thing was throwing up. I'm having dizzy spells and my boobs are killing me! I'll do anything for this baby!!!
> 
> yay! my first lines wouldnt show up on a photo, but that night they started to show and got ever better. I put the progession in my spoiler.Click to expand...

Yours are definitely there!! Mine not so much! I'm out of tests so I'm going to get some First Response tonight when I head out. Might test tonight otherwise tomorrow morning again.


----------



## MoBaby

sarahincanada said:


> mobaby how are you doing, the wait is awful! I feel like asking my clinic if I can have another hcg test next week to keep me going!

im def over the wait! 13 more days. id love to have another beta also but jm going to hold out! 



ILuvBabies200 said:


> I did a pink dye test today and the faintest line is there. So faint that it wouldn't show if I took a pic. Dh saw it so I hope it's real! I woke up and first thing was throwing up. I'm having dizzy spells and my boobs are killing me! I'll do anything for this baby!!!

throwing up already?? maybe you have 2 little stickies in there!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> mobaby how are you doing, the wait is awful! I feel like asking my clinic if I can have another hcg test next week to keep me going!
> 
> im def over the wait! 13 more days. id love to have another beta also but jm going to hold out!
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I did a pink dye test today and the faintest line is there. So faint that it wouldn't show if I took a pic. Dh saw it so I hope it's real! I woke up and first thing was throwing up. I'm having dizzy spells and my boobs are killing me! I'll do anything for this baby!!!Click to expand...
> 
> throwing up already?? maybe you have 2 little stickies in there!!Click to expand...

I'm thinking I would have a dark pink then! I just did a First Response. It definitely had something there but now that's drying I can't see it. I'm doing another tomorrow with FMU! Come on baby!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Darn First Response! My line was better on the Target brand! It's fading fast on the new test. Off to FMU tomorrow and more hope....


----------



## sarahincanada

when is your blood test??


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Okay so everyone sees the Target brand plus!!!! It's not just being a nutcase!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> when is your blood test??

Monday :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Anyone want to enlighten me on how to add a pic????


----------



## sarahincanada

you have to attach or the paperclip and then browse for the image then upload (its on the right of the browse box)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I can't find a place to browse...I click and it says what is the URL of the image???


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I can't find a place to browse...I click and it says what is the URL of the image???

when I click on the paperclip I get the option

Manage Attachments

Upload File from your Computer (and then a browse option)

and then

Upload File from a URL

do you not see the same?


----------



## sarahincanada

do you want to email it to me and I will put it up? I can pm my email


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> do you want to email it to me and I will put it up? I can pm my email

I'll try that and you can all judge what you see or don't see :blush:


----------



## sarahincanada

heres the pic from ILuvBabies200
I think I see something!!
 



Attached Files:







427728_10150513199902377_631097376_8965908_1018650818_n.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> heres the pic from ILuvBabies200
> I think I see something!!

Now why can't I post pics??? Grrrr!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> heres the pic from ILuvBabies200
> I think I see something!!
> 
> Now why can't I post pics??? Grrrr!!!!Click to expand...

The browse button is right above the URL. Just click on browse and it will pull up your pics that way.

OR 

you can post your pictures to photobucket and you can click on the photobucket link and copy it right into this posting section.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> heres the pic from ILuvBabies200
> I think I see something!!
> 
> Now why can't I post pics??? Grrrr!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> The browse button is right above the URL. Just click on browse and it will pull up your pics that way.
> 
> OR
> 
> you can post your pictures to photobucket and you can click on the photobucket link and copy it right into this posting section.Click to expand...

There is no browse button when I click on the paper clip for me :wacko:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I found it when I went advanced! Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats ILuvBabies! What day was your transfer??

Teta - have you tested? We're both 4dp5dt, I was thinking of testing today but feel like I'm out and really down about it, so didn't.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Congrats ILuvBabies! What day was your transfer??
> 
> Teta - have you tested? We're both 4dp5dt, I was thinking of testing today but feel like I'm out and really down about it, so didn't.

awww why do you feel like you are out?
I dont feel pregnant at all, barely any symptoms.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I don't know really, I was really positive in the beginning, but now I just feel so negative. I remember from my chemical my boobs felt heavy, and then they went down, and I knew my second beta would be bad... so I can't attribute that to progesterone since I was still on it when they stopped feeling heavy.  No heavy boobs yet, I feel absolutely normal, and frustrated.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sigh, I wanted to order some food since I don't feel like cooking or going out - turns out my DH forgot to give me back my debit and credit card from when we went out on Wednesday and I didn't feel like taking my purse. On top of that, I have no cash either :'(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

fRER gave me a definite BFP! I literally started crying! Beta Monday....I'm 7 days past 5 day transfer..


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> I don't know really, I was really positive in the beginning, but now I just feel so negative. I remember from my chemical my boobs felt heavy, and then they went down, and I knew my second beta would be bad... so I can't attribute that to progesterone since I was still on it when they stopped feeling heavy. No heavy boobs yet, I feel absolutely normal, and frustrated.

my boobs havent been nearly as sore this bfp cycle compared with others. Ive had some sore days but most of the time Im feeling nothing. but my betas were good and I got 3+ on a digital so my numbers must be going up. I dont think that you can go by symptoms at all. someone else on here that got a bfp had all this cramping, I havent had anything, just a warm burning feeling here and there in the pubic area. my lines started to show in the afternoon on 4dp (with a frer) so do you think you are going to test? a lot of people dont get lines till later so dont worry if you decide to test and theres nothing there.

and thats annoying about the money! can you order something online if you know your credit card number, they dont always ask to see the card/


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> fRER gave me a definite BFP! I literally started crying! Beta Monday....I'm 7 days past 5 day transfer..

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
congrats!!
and yesterday you said barely anything there, so proves some people have to wait.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> fRER gave me a definite BFP! I literally started crying! Beta Monday....I'm 7 days past 5 day transfer..
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> congrats!!
> and yesterday you said barely anything there, so proves some people have to wait.Click to expand...

Yes definitely needed to wait! Thank you! I'm excited and yet nervous for the beta.


----------



## Teta81

Dis3tnd said:


> Congrats ILuvBabies! What day was your transfer??
> 
> Teta - have you tested? We're both 4dp5dt, I was thinking of testing today but feel like I'm out and really down about it, so didn't.

I haven't tested yet, I'm too scared to see the BFN. I feel kind of th same way as you, sometimes I'm so hopeful and other times I lose all hope. I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot, but I am of course. You would think I'd know better since after a year of BFN all of my "pregnancy" symptoms have meant nothing. Yesterday morning and the day before (2 and 3dp5dt) I was crampy, but nothing since. It's probably the crinone, I had so many symptoms on endometrin so I assume it's the same. I have also been nauseous on and off but that's probably from the meds too. I am also on estrace, never been on it do not sure what symptoms it causes. This wait might kill me.........

Iluvbabies I'm soooooooooo happy and excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I guess I can't really know... I might test tomorrow (5dp5dt) or wait till Sunday.... beta is on Monday though 

I don't wanna take a risk in case they wanna see the card, I'll just have a breakfast repeat of granola and yogurt!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta81 said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ILuvBabies! What day was your transfer??
> 
> Teta - have you tested? We're both 4dp5dt, I was thinking of testing today but feel like I'm out and really down about it, so didn't.
> 
> I haven't tested yet, I'm too scared to see the BFN. I feel kind of th same way as you, sometimes I'm so hopeful and other times I lose all hope. I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot, but I am of course. You would think I'd know better since after a year of BFN all of my "pregnancy" symptoms have meant nothing. Yesterday morning and the day before (2 and 3dp5dt) I was crampy, but nothing since. It's probably the crinone, I had so many symptoms on endometrin so I assume it's the same. I have also been nauseous on and off but that's probably from the meds too. I am also on estrace, never been on it do not sure what symptoms it causes. This wait might kill me.........
> 
> Iluvbabies I'm soooooooooo happy and excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

That's a lot more symptoms than I have! I'm on progesterone suppositories, prometrium pills, estrace and prednisone. I don't find any of the meds make me nauseous, but they definitely make me feel exhausted. Called the nurse yesterday cause I was worried about how wiped out I was feeling, and she said its common with the prometrium.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I haven't felt any of these implantation cramps all the BFP'ers mention :(


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> fRER gave me a definite BFP! I literally started crying! Beta Monday....I'm 7 days past 5 day transfer..
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> congrats!!
> and yesterday you said barely anything there, so proves some people have to wait.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely needed to wait! Thank you! I'm excited and yet nervous for the beta.Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel....I was the same. and now Im nervous to wait till the scan. at least theres quite a few of us in the same boat!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> I haven't felt any of these implantation cramps all the BFP'ers mention :(

I didnt have any....not all bfp'ers have them!! I felt some warm burning feelings after my bfp but they were so mild that usually I wouldnt notice its just I was waiting to feel something. dont drive yourself crazy.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thanks Sarah! Trying to stay positive!!!

How are you going to kill time until scan?


----------



## Teta81

Ok I jinxed myself.. Cramps are back. I hope it's not AF :cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Thanks Sarah! Trying to stay positive!!!
> 
> How are you going to kill time until scan?

urghhh I have no idea! I have lots of work to do but I sit on a computer all day and easily distracted by bnb and google!!

this is so hard for all of us, you think getting the bfp is the main thing but as soon as you have it then you worry about betas doubling, then having a heartbeat on a scan, getting through first tri etc.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I know what you mean, there's so much fear involved in this for all of us.... hang in there, I know everything will be perfect for you!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta81 said:


> Ok I jinxed myself.. Cramps are back. I hope it's not AF :cry:

Maybe they're implantation cramps! Don't worry!!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Congrats to all the ladies who got a BFP!!! :). Soooo happy for you all. For those waiting, positive thoughts only!!! Hugs


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah! Trying to stay positive!!!
> 
> How are you going to kill time until scan?
> 
> urghhh I have no idea! I have lots of work to do but I sit on a computer all day and easily distracted by bnb and google!!
> 
> *this is so hard for all of us, you think getting the bfp is the main thing but as soon as you have it then you worry about betas doubling, then having a heartbeat on a scan, getting through first tri etc.*Click to expand...

Right there you just summed it up!!! And you know it's hard because we can't just turn around and do this again tomorrow.


----------



## katie1981

Hey ladies. Haven't been on for a few days. Having trouble with a new phone. Sarah and mobaby how are you both feeling . Wow congratulations iluvbabies . So happy for you. For the other ladies in the dreaded wait, baby dust to you.
Afm had my first official prenatal visit yesterday. Everything is going well. Felt like such an achievement to get to this point. Just finished my first trimester a getting a small baby bump now. The doctor doing my u/s kept laughing because the baby wouldn't stop bouncing around for he to get accurate measurements . She tried for 30 minutes and gave up. She said its a very active baby. Cant wait till i can feel some movement. I feel truly blessed. So for all the ladies waiting for beta and first ultrasounds. Stay positive. Miracles do happen


----------



## sarahincanada

yay for finishing 1st tri katie1981
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MoBaby

yea!! first tri over katie!!!! i cant wait to be where you are but its such a long ways away!! gotta get past 1st u/s first!! sarah you are so right!! i wonder if its hard when it happens naturally! teta: dont worry you are still early. cramps are normal!! when do you test??


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> yea!! first tri over katie!!!! i cant wait to be where you are but its such a long ways away!! gotta get past 1st u/s first!! sarah you are so right!! i wonder if its hard when it happens naturally! teta: dont worry you are still early. cramps are normal!! when do you test??

mobaby people who try naturally often dont have a beta and have to wait till the 12 week scan! so we are lucky, however because we have been through so much and had so much excitement its so hard to just have nothing and not know how the beany is doing. Im trying to forget about it!


----------



## Teta81

ok, so its 6dp5dt and I CAVED!!!!!

I couldn't take it anymore, I needed to know either way the stress was killing me. I have been so crampy and thought for sure AF was coming any second. All day yesterday I was nauseous and tired, I even napped which is so unlike me. But I figured it was the progesterone and estrace. 

WELL HERE IT IS!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:





Im still very nervous that its the ovidrel..... so I'm cautiously optimistic and will be testing non stop til my beta on wed. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they will let me come in early. not sure how they feel about that.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Yay! Teta congrats!!! That's too dark of a line for it to be the trigger!

I think a HUGE congrats is in store!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

congrats!!! Lines look great!!!! :) I'm glad to see so many BFPs!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> ok, so its 6dp5dt and I CAVED!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't take it anymore, I needed to know either way the stress was killing me. I have been so crampy and thought for sure AF was coming any second. All day yesterday I was nauseous and tired, I even napped which is so unlike me. But I figured it was the progesterone and estrace.
> 
> WELL HERE IT IS!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 335692
> 
> 
> View attachment 335690
> 
> 
> Im still very nervous that its the ovidrel..... so I'm cautiously optimistic and will be testing non stop til my beta on wed. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they will let me come in early. not sure how they feel about that.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I think your trigger would be gone by now and that line looks like a goodun!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta - yay!!!

I caved yesterday morning and tested (5dp5dt). DH didn't want me to test but my boobs felt heavy and I figured if it was negative I just wouldn't tell him I tested. I saw the faintest of a line and took a while for DH to see, but once he saw it, he couldn't miss it! Wanted to do another today before I posted... also very cautiously optimistic! Beta is tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0607.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'm loving all of these BFP's!!!

Congrats dis3tnd!!!!


----------



## Teta81

Yaaayyy dis soooo exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance:

For some reason I believe yours more than my own! I guess we r just so nervous to get too excited after so much heartache. But we deserve to be happy finally!! :cloud9:

I am very jealous that you get to have your beta tomorrow, why do I have to wait til Wednesday?? I'm going to call first thing in the morning and see if they will do it!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hopefully they will Teta - I won't be content until Wednesday when I have my second beta (xing fingers the first is good)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Teta - yay!!!
> 
> I caved yesterday morning and tested (5dp5dt). DH didn't want me to test but my boobs felt heavy and I figured if it was negative I just wouldn't tell him I tested. I saw the faintest of a line and took a while for DH to see, but once he saw it, he couldn't miss it! Wanted to do another today before I posted... also very cautiously optimistic! Beta is tomorrow!

yay thats definitely a positive! good luck for your beta...do you find out same day? and I understand being cautious...I didnt want to get too happy until after my 2 betas, and even now Im being cautious until ultrasound!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I know Sarah, we're so scared! If I go in early in the morning I should find out before 3pm (usually closer to 1pm though)... thank God! Back to work tomorrow, so that should help the time go quickly...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis3tnd said:


> Teta - yay!!!
> 
> I caved yesterday morning and tested (5dp5dt). DH didn't want me to test but my boobs felt heavy and I figured if it was negative I just wouldn't tell him I tested. I saw the faintest of a line and took a while for DH to see, but once he saw it, he couldn't miss it! Wanted to do another today before I posted... also very cautiously optimistic! Beta is tomorrow!

Congrats to you!!! My beta is tomorrow as well! prayers for good numbers!!!!


----------



## Springy

Congrats Dis3tnd!!!!!! Can't wait to hear the beta number!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Teta - yay!!!
> 
> I caved yesterday morning and tested (5dp5dt). DH didn't want me to test but my boobs felt heavy and I figured if it was negative I just wouldn't tell him I tested. I saw the faintest of a line and took a while for DH to see, but once he saw it, he couldn't miss it! Wanted to do another today before I posted... also very cautiously optimistic! Beta is tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats to you!!! My beta is tomorrow as well! prayers for good numbers!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks, good luck to you too!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I needed some confidence before going to bed, and cautiously over the moon!!

Please stick little bean!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0609.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis3tnd said:


> I needed some confidence before going to bed, and cautiously over the moon!!
> 
> Please stick little bean!!!

Your bottom test looks like mine today. I just decided to use up my very last stick just to see a darker line. :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats girls!! Cant wait to hear your beta #'s!


----------



## Dis3tnd

So I didn't POAS this morning. Last night I sent DH to get some since I only had two and had used them up.... the first Shoppers was sold out of FRER and I only wanted that one so I could compare to my others. The grocery store had them locked up. He finally found them at the third drug store he went to. SIGH - so after using one last night from my box of 2, I decided with beta today I'll save my second one for tomorrow morning.

I'm soo nervous - had my beta about an hour ago. Can't breathe, just want to know the number and so frightened this isn't real!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd the lines are getting darker so that a great sign, I bet your beta will be great :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Teta81

I just talked to the ivf nurse. She said def b excited bc it's not the shot anymore but they would rather me wait til wed just bc they look for certain ranges on certain days and they like to keep things on track....

My line was darker this morning though!!

So the wait continues!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta81 said:


> I just talked to the ivf nurse. She said def b excited bc it's not the shot anymore but they would rather me wait til wed just bc they look for certain ranges on certain days and they like to keep things on track....
> 
> My line was darker this morning though!!
> 
> So the wait continues!!!!

Sorry you have to wait Teta! Just keep watching that line get darker and it should give you some peace. DH and I kept looking at the sticks yesterday praying our bubba sticks! Today at work I keep looking at the picture of the sticks!! 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms? I'm a little nervous cause I feel just like AF is on the way... but I have my lines to keep me sane....


----------



## Teta81

I do have symptoms, but they could all be explained by the progesterone, estrace, or af!!! I've been crampy on and off, very nauseous at times (so bad it woke me up at 3am!) bad reflux, slightly sore bb, and very tired. All symptoms I had with my past bfp's too. Oh and the bloat is so bad too. And I'm starving. But like I said there r lots of explanations for it all besides being preg! Just keep poas to get to wed! They said I will go wed, fri, and Monday. Then I leave for vacation in Florida for a few days (majorly needed- I knew it would be perfect timing either way!) this trip wa actually schedule for jan 24 but we has to reschedule bc of the timing of my retrieval etc. can't wait, hope we leave with positive news! 

Keep us posted on your beta results ASAP!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Got my beta results!!!

12DPO/ 7DP5DT ----> 79!!!!!!

Please please pray this bubba grows! Next beta on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Teta81

:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Yayyyyyyy!!!!!!!! 
Congrats!!

When do you go back??


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta81 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 
> Yayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
> Congrats!!
> 
> When do you go back??

Thanks! I go back Wednesday, and having an acupuncture session in between tomorrow morning at 8 :)


----------



## MoBaby

congrats! thats a great beta!!


----------



## sunshine314

just checked in for the first time since early Friday! I AM LOVING ALL THESE BFPs!! CONGRATS LADIES!!! 

What a lucky thread!! 

Keep the updates coming ladies!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Got my beta results!!!
> 
> 12DPO/ 7DP5DT ----> 79!!!!!!
> 
> Please please pray this bubba grows! Next beta on Wednesday!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
congrats!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

so i did an unofficalultrasound today with another girl i work with.(she is 13 wks today and we like to look at her baby)...its was abdominal so i wasnt expecting to see anything at 5w5d....the only thing we could see was my huge ovaries! this explains all the left sided pain i have had since ET..my bladder felt full but it wasnt really so obviously we couldnt really see the uterus and my fibroid kinda disorts things. .guess i have to wait for TV on the 15th. im so impatient!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis3-Great beta!

Teta-The wait is torture I know!

Me-Finally!!!!!!! Level today was 98! 10 days past 5 day transfer They will repeat on Wednesday but I won't get those results until Thursday! Progesterone from last Monday on 2 cc's PIO was 33.4. I missed the call to get today's so I hope they call back. :)


----------



## MoBaby

congrats!! :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats ILuvBabies! So happy to see us all progressing.

Its so unfair though, I have spent the entire day stressing about losing this baby rather than being happy. When do the worries stop??


----------



## Teta81

Never! DD is 2 and I worry every day!:hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Once the pregnancy is done I have found. I wasn't even a smidge neurotic when my kids were out of the womb. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Dis3tnd said:


> Congrats ILuvBabies! So happy to see us all progressing.
> 
> Its so unfair though, I have spent the entire day stressing about losing this baby rather than being happy. When do the worries stop??

I know exactly how you feel. Ever since I got my first beta back I have done nothing but worry how things are going. My ultrasound is next week and I am sooo worried about that. I dont think this worry ever goes away because I was worrying through the whole stim process (the 2nd round; not the first)....I think we must worry more because of all we have been through to get our BFP.


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Ever since I got my first beta back I have done nothing but worry how things are going. My ultrasound is next week and I am sooo worried about that. I dont think this worry ever goes away because I was worrying through the whole stim process (the 2nd round; not the first)....I think we must worry more because of all we have been through to get our BFP.

I agree....although I felt ecstatic to get a bfp I have never allowed myself to get too happy as I have to get through the first ultrasound, then 1st tri. I am 39 so chromosomal abnormalities are a higher chance for me. I do think what we've been through has added to the worry. My sister said to me 'cant wait for the scan' as she had 2 complication free pregnancies, I wish I could be that hopeful!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ILuvBabies! So happy to see us all progressing.
> 
> Its so unfair though, I have spent the entire day stressing about losing this baby rather than being happy. When do the worries stop??
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. Ever since I got my first beta back I have done nothing but worry how things are going. My ultrasound is next week and I am sooo worried about that. I dont think this worry ever goes away because I was worrying through the whole stim process (the 2nd round; not the first)....*I think we must worry more because of all we have been through to get our BFP*.Click to expand...

This is true! I can't wait to hear all about it! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Me-Finally!!!!!!! Level today was 98! 10 days past 5 day transfer They will repeat on Wednesday but I won't get those results until Thursday! Progesterone from last Monday on 2 cc's PIO was 33.4. I missed the call to get today's so I hope they call back. :)


sorry I missed this when I checked before, thats amazing news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Me-Finally!!!!!!! Level today was 98! 10 days past 5 day transfer They will repeat on Wednesday but I won't get those results until Thursday! Progesterone from last Monday on 2 cc's PIO was 33.4. I missed the call to get today's so I hope they call back. :)
> 
> 
> sorry I missed this when I checked before, thats amazing news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Dis3tnd

So I think its too soon to be emotional from my HCG hormones, but boy was I a mess yesterday - I think the fear has me too wound up.

My baby brothers bday was yesterday (which is why having my beta made it all the more surreal, considering he was a miracle baby with my mom having him as a suprprise when she was 39, au natural, 11 years after me, 18 after the oldest in our family - he's also my favourite person in the world next to DH). Anywho we were all going to meet at my mom's house for dinner but I wanted to make him cupcakes first, so my sister couldn't wait and left. I really wanted to see my niece and nephew and started balling and was really upset.

Then I was wiped out, came home by 9:30 and went straight to bed. When DH came to bed I woke up and started crying again about how scared I am. I know all this crying isn't good for baby but I'm petrified!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh, and a side note, and perhaps a good sign. For the second day in a row I felt motion sickness on the drive to work, and a feeling like I needed to eat something right away. eating does make it better, but this morning I didn't have a chance to eat after the drive since I had acupuncture first. Acupuncture made me feel tired, but completely took that nauseous feeling away... I highly recommend it to anyone with bad morning sickness....


----------



## sarahincanada

awww its ok, we all feel different things as this whole thing is so stressful. I started off feeling anxious and now its been 2 weeks since my bfp and 2 weeks to go for the scan I am starting to forget the excitement as I dont feel pregnant at all, but maybe that a good thing.... if my scan is not good I can cope better as I have kept realistic about things. It just all feels so surreal. allow yourself the emotions, and dont worry about bub, he/she is busy growing :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> awww its ok, we all feel different things as this whole thing is so stressful. I started off feeling anxious and now its been 2 weeks since my bfp and 2 weeks to go for the scan I am starting to forget the excitement as I dont feel pregnant at all, but maybe that a good thing.... if my scan is not good I can cope better as I have kept realistic about things. It just all feels so surreal. allow yourself the emotions, and dont worry about bub, he/she is busy growing :hugs:

Thanks Sarah - have you told any family members about your BFP?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> awww its ok, we all feel different things as this whole thing is so stressful. I started off feeling anxious and now its been 2 weeks since my bfp and 2 weeks to go for the scan I am starting to forget the excitement as I dont feel pregnant at all, but maybe that a good thing.... if my scan is not good I can cope better as I have kept realistic about things. It just all feels so surreal. allow yourself the emotions, and dont worry about bub, he/she is busy growing :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Sarah - have you told any family members about your BFP?Click to expand...

my mum, sisters and a friend know but no-one else including hubbies family, its so hard to keep a secret but I want to wait till after the scan and if ok tell his family. then everyone else I would tell after 1st tri. how about you?


----------



## Dis3tnd

I'm pretty much like you - my mom and sister know. DH wants to tell all family (including his) but I'm a little nervous since we did that last time and had the chemical... We decided maybe on Wednesday if the second beta is good we can tell all family.

Everyone else after first tri as well...


----------



## Teta81

Dis- Its so hard I know! all of the hormones being pumped into us combined with the hormones from the pregnancy, and the fear of the unknown, are sometimes too much to take! Hopefully the more emotional you are, the more sticky your bean(s) are and are making you emotional!!

So here is my progression, I have obviously been obsessed since they won't take me for my beta until tomorrow!! I had to do it to keep sane, I am out of frer tests and really don't want to spend the money on more! I have a digital left I will save for the morning, just to be sure before the beta! :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Teta81 said:


> So here is my progression, I have obviously been obsessed since they won't take me for my beta until tomorrow!! I had to do it to keep sane, I am out of frer tests and really don't want to spend the money on more! I have a digital left I will save for the morning, just to be sure before the beta! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 336677

I love it!! You are just like me! :haha:

Well, I may have been a smidge worse .... 

YES, I used EVERY SINGLE one of these PLUS I bought another pack of FRER's and a pack of Digi's. 

It took about 50 or more tests for me to believe I was pregnant. :dohh:

I tested AT LEAST 3-5 times per day to watch the line.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0430.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Teta81

OMGGGGG IM LITERALLY LOL!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Where did you get all of those??? I feel like I need to work just to afford hpts!!

That is so funny, thank you for making me feel less :wacko: for taking 5 so far :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Teta81 said:


> OMGGGGG IM LITERALLY LOL!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Where did you get all of those??? I feel like I need to work just to afford hpts!!
> 
> That is so funny, thank you for making me feel less :wacko: for taking 5 so far :haha:

https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Pregn...MAOG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1328634154&sr=8-3

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/

I bought a variety ... as you can tell MOST are IC's. They all worked great!


----------



## Teta81

Oh man I am really out of the loop! I wish I knew about this about 3 years ago!! I have been spending a fortune. I do get the dollar tree ones but I never trust them (prob bc they have always been negative!)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Teta81 said:


> Oh man I am really out of the loop! I wish I knew about this about 3 years ago!! I have been spending a fortune. I do get the dollar tree ones but I never trust them (prob bc they have always been negative!)

Ya the 50 tests for $9 was a lifesaver and they worked just as good as the others. (at least they did for me)

Here's just a few tests from me back in November for comparison on quality.

Top 2 are FRER
Next 2 are Answer brand (which is made by FRER)
Next 3 are Early-Pregnancy-Test.com--25iu's
Next 5 are Wondfo (The cheap Amazon.com ones--25iu's)
Next 2 are Early-Pregnancy-Test.com (these are 25 iu's)
 



Attached Files:







111311 ALL.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Dis3tnd

haha so much addiction to seeing lines!

I did on 5dp5dt AM, 6dp AM, 6dp PM and loved seeing it get darker.... and I only wanted to use FRER so I could compare.... for my 6dp PM I sent my DH searching because the first 2 places didn't have them.

I skipped 7dp since I had beta anyways, so today I didn't see the point since I had no line to compare it to....


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 those tests look great!! personally I love the frer and found the internet cheapies I got to not be very good. even with my beta at 442 I wasnt getting a dark line on them and they didnt show for a while so if Id only been using them I wouldnt havent gotten a bfp for a while!


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby I managed to get a sneaky beta from my GP, and she gave me a requisition for next week too!! she said she would feel the same way having to wait. anyway my beta @ 23dpo is 6335 :happydance: so at least I know things are more than doubling.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I got my first faint positive with the IC at 5dp5dt. 

Guess it just depends on the hcg levels in your urine. Cheapies have always worked well for me.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah - awesome beta! 

Is anyone else feeling horrid cramps?? I'm getting so worried by them...


----------



## Teta81

I did really bad for about 4 days. Now they r gone and I'm worried! We r all nuts!:haha:


----------



## MoBaby

no cramps but have had this persistent left sided pain since ec.....some days worse than others. seemed to be worse when i was on estrogan/progesterone supplements. now it comes and goes at its leisure. did an abdominal scan yesterday just for fun and saw my left ovary was quite enlarged still so that explains the pain. otherwise im not having anything (maybe a little sore bbs) tomorrow is 6 weeks...when do symptoms start??


----------



## Dis3tnd

Wow 6 weeks already Mobaby! Congrats! Tomorrow will be officially 4 weeks (fingers crossed) since my beta was at 12dpo rather than 14.... I want to hibernate until I reach 12 weeks - why isn't that possible???


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis3tnd said:


> Sarah - awesome beta!
> 
> Is anyone else feeling horrid cramps?? I'm getting so worried by them...

Yep depending on where/how I sit and I don't like it one bit!


----------



## MoBaby

wow sarah! great beta!! i think i stress to much waiting for betas so i havent pushed another one. not much i can do either at this point anyways so just waiting! 7 more sleeps then it will be here!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Good luck to fellow beta testers today! Teta can't wait to hear your results - I love how we're both 14 DPO!!!

I'm nervously waiting to find out if my numbers are doubling...:dust:


----------



## Teta81

I know, it's definitely fun to have someone the exact same day. If all goes according to plan, we will share a due date! :happydance:

I won't get my results until 3pm. Gonna be a loooooooong day


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby 6 more sleeps....you are so lucky! I have just under 2 weeks.

good luck to everyone waiting for their beta :flower:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Good luck Teta!

Got my second results.... went from 79 to 172.3!!!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

My ultrasound isn't until March 6th - does that sound late to you guys?


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Got my second results.... went from 79 to 172.3!!!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

my ultrasound was booked for 3 weeks after my 2nd beta, where I will be 7 weeks, yours is nearer 4 weeks, so you will be 8 weeks. it seems every clinic does it differently.


----------



## Dis3tnd

See I was arguing with the nurse. She said I have to book your 7 week scan, and said March 6th - I said isn't 7 weeks the week before.... she said she knows how to calculate it... still insisted....but so did she, and ultimately booked it for March 6th! I knew I wasn't crazy!!

Sigh, what is going to keep me sane until March 6th????


----------



## Teta81

Dis3tnd said:


> Good luck Teta!
> 
> Got my second results.... went from 79 to 172.3!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Sounds perfect!!!

My office does a beta every 2-4 days during weeks 4-6, then does the first ultrasound at 6 weeks. Then they do more ultrasounds at 7 and 8 weeks before releasing you to the OB. 

I guess I can't complaining about having to wait until 14dpo if I'm lucky enough to have my first ultrasound at 6 wks! 

I guess every office really is very different


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> See I was arguing with the nurse. She said I have to book your 7 week scan, and said March 6th - I said isn't 7 weeks the week before.... she said she knows how to calculate it... still insisted....but so did she, and ultimately booked it for March 6th! I knew I wasn't crazy!!
> 
> Sigh, what is going to keep me sane until March 6th????

when was your last period, then we can work out exactly how far along you are today and then see march 6.

and I dont know how you will keep sane as I am not :haha: one week down for me, two to go!!!


----------



## Teta81

Beta = 197!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Repeat on Friday!!!!! 
Praying it doubles!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Teta81 said:


> Beta = 197!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Repeat on Friday!!!!!
> Praying it doubles!!

What dpo are you?? That's a sweet number ... like a multiples number :winkwink:


----------



## Teta81

14 dpo :thumbup:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> 14 dpo :thumbup:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Beta today but I won't know anything until tomorrow! This is killing me!!!! Then I have one more on Friday but with same day results.


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats on all the great results girls!! Loving all these great Betas!!

Dis3 - Can't you just call the office and reschedule for 7 weeks? When was your retrieval (i.e. ovulation day)? That would make you 2 weeks pregnant. Count out from there :)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Testa! Awesome beta! How many did you transfer??
Iluvbabies: UGG! The wait is killer :( Sorry you have to wait but I bet its nice and high!!


----------



## Teta81

MoBaby said:


> Congrats Testa! Awesome beta! How many did you transfer??
> Iluvbabies: UGG! The wait is killer :( Sorry you have to wait but I bet its nice and high!!

I put 2 in. You ladies are making me nervous! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

why?? id love twinnies (although i know there arent twins at this point with my betas).


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My beta at 14dpo was 242. At my 6 week scan, I had 2 sacs but one was empty. BUT it explained why my hcg levels were within twin levels. It continued to triple and quadruple every draw. I was nervous but anticipated twins. We got ourselves so mentally prepared just in case, that we were bummed when the one dissolved.


----------



## Teta81

I wish I could remember what my betas were with my previous pregnancies. With my daughter I know they were high and I thought maybe it was twins, but just one. My last pregnancy was twins and those numbers were high and rose quickly and then slowed down and I got nervous. It turned out to be identical twins but neither ever had a heartbeat :nope: 
I read about so many ivf identical twins and I am terrified of that... If one embryo split and there are 3!!!! :wacko: 2 I could deal with. 3 scares me to death!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> I wish I could remember what my betas were with my previous pregnancies. With my daughter I know they were high and I thought maybe it was twins, but just one. My last pregnancy was twins and those numbers were high and rose quickly and then slowed down and I got nervous. It turned out to be identical twins but neither ever had a heartbeat :nope:
> I read about so many ivf identical twins and I am terrified of that... If one embryo split and there are 3!!!! :wacko: 2 I could deal with. 3 scares me to death!!

lol thats why I put in 1 :haha: my Fs said normal population identicals is 1% and with ivf 2%, so very very low and the chances it happens to you again would be low I would think. I dont think your numbers are overly high, I was 170 @ 14dpo and very sure theres only one!!! how long till your ultrasound?


----------



## Teta81

Ultrasound is feb 22, so two weeks! Gonna be a long 2 weeks!

I'm pretty sure with my daughter my first beta was in the 100s. So I'm not too worried.... Yet! We will see on Friday!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> Congrats Testa! Awesome beta! How many did you transfer??
> Iluvbabies: UGG! The wait is killer :( Sorry you have to wait but I bet its nice and high!!

I'm so hoping! My stomach is in knots!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> Ultrasound is feb 22, so two weeks! Gonna be a long 2 weeks!
> 
> I'm pretty sure with my daughter my first beta was in the 100s. So I'm not too worried.... Yet! We will see on Friday!

wow you are lucky, Im waiting 3 weeks from beta as mine is Feb 21! I got my first bfp on jan 23 so its a looooonnnng wait! how far along are you considered? I am 5 weeks and 2 days and will be 7 weeks exactly on feb 21.

so excited for us all :happydance:


----------



## Teta81

I guess I am 4+1 today, my ultrasound will be at 6 weeks which is feb 22, then one every week after until 9 wks. I guess I am pretty lucky to have it so early!


----------



## Teta81

Just wondering, have you girls continued with acupuncture after your bfp? My acupuncturist wants to see me once a week during the first trimester, just wondering if that's the norm. Then once a month after that. I'm not complaining bc I already have morning sickness, aka all day sickness, and I'm hoping it helps!


----------



## sarahincanada

wow you are lucky, I think I get a 7 week and then a 12 week then whatever the normal ones are.

and YES Im still doing acupuncture once-twice a week to keep me nice and calm. I will probably stop in 2nd tri (if I am lucky enough to get there of course) or just do once a month and switch to chiro to keep everything in line.

I am just so cautious until I hopefully see a heartbeat. being 39 theres a higher chance of something happening, so Im just trying to stay realistic. I admire some of the people on here who just seem to be so confident straight away and dont seem to worry. how are all you ladies feeling?


----------



## sunshine314

My beta was 248 at 14dpo and my numbers were going up at a high rate. I was expecting twins but at 6 weeks I only had one baby (and one sac) in there :) I transferred two I was a little sad wondering what happened to the other little guy we transferred. 

I have one healthy perfect baby inside me htough and that is all that matters right now! Still over the moon and so flipping happy :) :) :)


----------



## MoBaby

hi girls im not having a lot of symptoms yet..6w1d ... did another unofficial abdominal us today... saw gestational sac and possibly yolk sac... last time didnt see anyhing so its good to see something now!! i know its early too see with abdominal us. hopefully with the transvaginal we see the pole yolk sac and heartbeat! i will be 7 weeks on the 15th..this wait is killer!


----------



## sarahincanada

where are you getting the US done?? lucky!! can wait for your scan

Im feeling quite nauseous today, and tired.


----------



## MoBaby

at work....i work in interventional radiology....the us dept is right beside my office!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-The wait is torture!

Me-Beta was 263!!!! Up from 98 on Monday. One more tomorrow! They said how about Monday and I will feel much better going tomorrow and relaxing over the weekend. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine314 said:


> My beta was 248 at 14dpo and my numbers were going up at a high rate. I was expecting twins but at 6 weeks I only had one baby (and one sac) in there :)* I transferred two I was a little sad wondering what happened to the other little guy we transferred*.
> 
> I have one healthy perfect baby inside me htough and that is all that matters right now! Still over the moon and so flipping happy :) :) :)

I feel the same way! I'm sure there's a singleton and I'm over the moon but sad on what happened to the other one. So glad we transferred both though! No regrets!!


----------



## sarahincanada

great news ILuvBabies200!


----------



## MoBaby

iluvbabies: thats great!! was this 12dpt?? yippie! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> iluvbabies: thats great!! was this 12dpt?? yippie! :)

Yep! So day 17! Pretty much on Target for when I was pregnant with my first. Preston's levels were through the roof high. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> great news ILuvBabies200!

Thanks Sarah!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Ive been spotting a bit....mainly brown mucus but its scary as hell. thankfully I have a beta on monday so results tuesday, that should let me know if everything is ok or not. this experience truly is a roller coaster!


----------



## MoBaby

sarah: omg!! i was just goggling this... i have had yellowish brownish mucous for several days and its freaking me out!! I have read its normal but idk?? anyone else have this??


----------



## sarahincanada

omg mobaby I do feel a bit better that Im not the only one. so many people are telling me they know people who spotted. in my book it says that during week 5/6 the embryo doubles in size so perhaps its from the changes? as long as its not heavy, red or with bad cramps. last night it went a little more red than brown but still a rusty red not bright red. wow I wish I could go to sleep till 2nd tri!


----------



## MoBaby

me too!! every cramp, every time i feel somehing down there, everything makes me a nervous wreck!! i think more so because my initial beta was low and because im not on progesterone/estrogen anymore and i havent had any more betas. but praying wed bribgs great news with a cute little bean and a nice strong heartbeat!! 
i hope the d/c goes down soon


----------



## Teta81

My beta today was 350! I'm 16 dpo. I'm a little nervous that it didn't go up enough from 14dpo (197). But I know it's within the normal range.... Repeat on Monday! Did anyone else get betas today???


----------



## MoBaby

Thats an awesome beta!!!! It went up perfectly :) My RE said as long as its a 66% rise in 48 hours then its great. Your 2 day increase is 77.7% with a doubling time of 57.89 hours. Do you go again on Monday?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> me too!! every cramp, every time i feel somehing down there, everything makes me a nervous wreck!! i think more so because my initial beta was low and because im not on progesterone/estrogen anymore and i havent had any more betas. but praying wed bribgs great news with a cute little bean and a nice strong heartbeat!!
> i hope the d/c goes down soon

Why did they pull you off progesterone already???


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> My beta today was 350! I'm 16 dpo. I'm a little nervous that it didn't go up enough from 14dpo (197). But I know it's within the normal range.... Repeat on Monday! Did anyone else get betas today???

I did! 589 for 14 days past 5 day transfer. it's my 3rd one.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> Ive been spotting a bit....mainly brown mucus but its scary as hell. thankfully I have a beta on monday so results tuesday, that should let me know if everything is ok or not. this experience truly is a roller coaster!

Yes it is!! Try and relax this weekend. I know easier said than done but your betas have been awesome!!


----------



## Teta81

MoBaby said:


> Thats an awesome beta!!!! It went up perfectly :) My RE said as long as its a 66% rise in 48 hours then its great. Your 2 day increase is 77.7% with a doubling time of 57.89 hours. Do you go again on Monday?

Yes I go Monday. I'm still so nervous it's not good enough. Everyone else seems to at least double in 48 hrs. I'm going to be going crazy until Monday! Ugh why can't I just enjoy this?!


----------



## MoBaby

iluvbabies: thats awesome!! they took me off because my levels were high and said i didnt need it any longer. ive been off nearly 2 weeks and no issues. my progesterone was like 98 on 11dpt and i continued it until 16dpt. i only did vaginal. i thought that was weird..i think katie1981 also stopped hers early on also.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Teta81 said:


> Yes I go Monday. I'm still so nervous it's not good enough. Everyone else seems to at least double in 48 hrs. I'm going to be going crazy until Monday! Ugh why can't I just enjoy this?!

I think your numbers are perfect. :hugs:

There are so many reasons peoples numbers rise fast and some whose rise slower. 

Almost every internet site states: HCG doubles every 2-3 days. 

What that means is .... your numbers are absolutely stunning and your lil muffin cakes is growing. 

Try to keep positive as lil muffin needs your stregnth to keep on growing like he/she should. :hugs:


----------



## Teta81

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Teta81 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I go Monday. I'm still so nervous it's not good enough. Everyone else seems to at least double in 48 hrs. I'm going to be going crazy until Monday! Ugh why can't I just enjoy this?!
> 
> I think your numbers are perfect. :hugs:
> 
> There are so many reasons peoples numbers rise fast and some whose rise slower.
> 
> Almost every internet site states: HCG doubles every 2-3 days.
> 
> What that means is .... your numbers are absolutely stunning and your lil muffin cakes is growing.
> 
> Try to keep positive as lil muffin needs your stregnth to keep on growing like he/she should. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you so much for your encouragement :hugs: it's just do easy to get freaked out and worry with all that is going on I hate that I am torturing myself like this! I will feel better on Monday once I see a nice high number!! :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Teta81 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teta81 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I go Monday. I'm still so nervous it's not good enough. Everyone else seems to at least double in 48 hrs. I'm going to be going crazy until Monday! Ugh why can't I just enjoy this?!
> 
> I think your numbers are perfect. :hugs:
> 
> There are so many reasons peoples numbers rise fast and some whose rise slower.
> 
> Almost every internet site states: HCG doubles every 2-3 days.
> 
> What that means is .... your numbers are absolutely stunning and your lil muffin cakes is growing.
> 
> Try to keep positive as lil muffin needs your stregnth to keep on growing like he/she should. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your encouragement :hugs: it's just do easy to get freaked out and worry with all that is going on I hate that I am torturing myself like this! I will feel better on Monday once I see a nice high number!! :dust:Click to expand...

Only 2 days away. It will be a gorgeous number for sure!! I'm rooting for ya!! https://freesmileyface.net/smiley/happy/happy-cheerleader-130.gif


----------



## sarahincanada

well my spotting seems to have stopped, how about you mobaby? I must go to the loo 20x a day to wipe :blush: only 10 days to go for my scan and I have another beta requisition too. Mobaby not long for you!

Teta81 I think your numbers are great, but I understand the worry! Ive had great betas but now spotting so you do think the worst. Too bad we can enjoy anything early on. hopefully your next beta will put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

no spotting just some of the yellow/brownish discharge..just a little....i go about 50 times a day i think because i am so terrified of spotting/bleeding! only a few more days till ultrasound..it seems like 3 weeks though!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Wow! I've been away for so long - had off site meetings for work Thurs and Fri, and then it was my niece's first birthday on Saturday - missed so much chatter!

So exciting that we're all in the same boat, but I hate that we're all freaking out so much and can't enjoy our BFPs. I wish we could hibernate until second tri!!! 

AFM - not many symptoms and have been very worried about bub. Went for a beta today for peace of mind since my ultrasound isn't until Mar 6, and things are progressing well.... just wish I can finally believe it!!!

Teta - so jealous your scan is so soon and that you get so many!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Who all is getting betas done Monday?? Teta right??? I'm doing number 4 and praying this is the last. I also have a thyroid appt Tuesday with labs for that so my veins need a break! :)


----------



## MoBaby

sarah and iluvbabies good luck today with your betas!

i feel a little sick on stomach today...maybe ms is starting?.


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby my sickness kicked in about 3 days ago and is pretty bad! its from the rising hcg so I hope thats a good sign for us! yay cant wait for your scan...only 2 days for you, and a week tomorrow for me.


----------



## Teta81

This mornings beta.......1114!!!!!!! (19dpo)

I'm so relieved the number picked up! And by the looks of things there is only one bean in there! Repeat on Friday (they wanted thurs but we are on vacation until Thursday night). 

Still praying!! 
:dust:

Anyone else yet??


----------



## Dis3tnd

Yay Teta so happy for your new beta results!


----------



## MoBaby

yea! great news! did u have an us?. why do you say only 1?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Yup sounds like 1 bean with the beta levels  congrats on a great day!!!


----------



## Teta81

No ultrasound, I'm just saying one bc it sounds like pretty average, nothing really high or rapid! Ultrasound next Wednesday!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta I can't believe you get to have an ultrasound next week already!!! So jealous! We had the same transfer day but I have to wait until March 6!!!!


----------



## Teta81

I know I feel so lucky about that! I didn't realize it wasn't typical to go that early, because everyone I know around here does go at 6 weeks. It must have to do with what area you're in what the standard is.


----------



## sarahincanada

yay Teta81 great news!!

so just got my beta results for yesterday, 30 dpo....29,040. Last monday was 6335. at first I thought oh no, thats not doubling every 48 hours anymore (would be nearer 48,000) but I looked online and the doubling time seems to drop off as you get higher levels (im attaching an example if anyone wants to know for the future).

one week tomorrow is my scan, Im feeling so sick and can only spend short amounts of time at the computer :sick::sick::sick:
 



Attached Files:







beta.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MoBaby

Teta: Scan next week? WOW! Thats early :) Thats awesome though! Sarah: your #s are great!!! I wonder how high mine are now? Guess I'll never know lol. 1 more week!!!! Its so hard waiting.... 1 week feels like 1 month! I have to get through tomorrow then wednesday when I wake up I will be on my way to the appt! Nervous!


----------



## MoBaby

Teta81 said:


> No ultrasound, I'm just saying one bc it sounds like pretty average, nothing really high or rapid! Ultrasound next Wednesday!

You are right, for some reason I was thinking there was only 2 days between the 350 and the 1114! The numbers are fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby I CANNOT WAIT for your scan, you are so lucky that you have only one full day to get through! Im keeping everything crossed that you see a heartbeat....wow what an amazing experience that will be. do you think your OH will cry?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> yay Teta81 great news!!
> 
> so just got my beta results for yesterday, 30 dpo....29,040. Last monday was 6335. at first I thought oh no, thats not doubling every 48 hours anymore (would be nearer 48,000) but I looked online and the doubling time seems to drop off as you get higher levels (im attaching an example if anyone wants to know for the future).
> 
> one week tomorrow is my scan, Im feeling so sick and can only spend short amounts of time at the computer :sick::sick::sick:

Yep I found that out today that it stops doubling. I'm thankful betas are done now! I really think they were causing more worry than good. :wacko:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta-Good beta!! Mine was 1442 and I'm officially done! Ultrasound next Wednesday and I see yours is too!!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

sarahincanada said:


> mobaby I CANNOT WAIT for your scan, you are so lucky that you have only one full day to get through! Im keeping everything crossed that you see a heartbeat....wow what an amazing experience that will be. do you think your OH will cry?

i hope so! i hope its for the right reasons  i dreamt last night i did see a heartbeat ...im just praying because thats all i can do! i sooo want to be excited.


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Teta-Good beta!! Mine was 1442 and I'm officially done! Ultrasound next Wednesday and I see yours is too!!! :)

great numbers! congrats! i havent had a beta past 14dpt. they only do 3 if its rising properly


----------



## sarahincanada

my ultrasound is next tuesday, so we have a busy 8 days ahead of us! hope its good news for us all.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Teta-Good beta!! Mine was 1442 and I'm officially done! Ultrasound next Wednesday and I see yours is too!!! :)
> 
> great numbers! congrats! i havent had a beta past 14dpt. they only do 3 if its rising properlyClick to expand...

I'm really surprised they did this many. I had 2 with my other kids.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> my ultrasound is next tuesday, so we have a busy 8 days ahead of us! hope its good news for us all.

I can't wait until all these scans!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

MoBaby said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> mobaby I CANNOT WAIT for your scan, you are so lucky that you have only one full day to get through! Im keeping everything crossed that you see a heartbeat....wow what an amazing experience that will be. do you think your OH will cry?
> 
> i hope so! i hope its for the right reasons  i dreamt last night i did see a heartbeat ...im just praying because thats all i can do! i sooo want to be excited.Click to expand...

I had the same dream for myself, but my scan isn't until March 6th!!! Good luck can't wait to hear good news!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mobaby, how did your scan go today???


----------



## sarahincanada

her scan is tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Ohh, thanks Sarah! I feel so silly checking in all day :(


----------



## MoBaby

thanks. i will update sometime tomorrow. im scared to death. i feel like they are going to see an empty sac or no baby because of my low hcg and lack of pg symptoms. not anything i can do but pray for good scan.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-I am scared as well and I have until next Wednesday. I have been very hesitant to tell anybody because I want the reassurance all is well. And then my mom decides to tell someone at dd's school. I mean really????

Good luck tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Thats why my mom doesnt know and doesnt even know we have been through IVF x 2! She would go tell a whole bunch of people.... She did that to my twin sister when she was pg the first time then she has a MC at 8 weeks. So then my sis had to go tell everyone what happened. Im not saying anything until 10-12 weeks. Some of my close friends know but thats about it. Your betas are nice and high so I would not worry about anything with your scans :) I think if my betas would have started out higher then I would not be soooo worried... I am off to the clinic now. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mobaby, its not the number of the beta but the doubling....

You'll be fine - fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

So MMC :( Measured 6w1d. Should be 7w. Yolk sac looked degenerated. Questionable fetal pole (very small with no signs of life). Going in friday for D&E so they can send the tissue away for chromosomal analysis. If no answers there, then they will do more testing on me. DH had all the testing already. I figured this would be the outcome. No symptoms + low beta = no good outcome. This is just my luck. Good luck girls. Hopefully we can start again May/June. The thought of it makes me sick. The stress is almost to much. Take care.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

MoBaby said:


> So MMC :( Measured 6w1d. Should be 7w. Yolk sac looked degenerated. Questionable fetal pole (very small with no signs of life). Going in friday for D&E so they can send the tissue away for chromosomal analysis. If no answers there, then they will do more testing on me. DH had all the testing already. I figured this would be the outcome. No symptoms + low beta = no good outcome. This is just my luck. Good luck girls. Hopefully we can start again May/June. The thought of it makes me sick. The stress is almost to much. Take care.

OH MY, I am soooooo sorry girl. :hugs: 

May God give you strength. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> So MMC :( Measured 6w1d. Should be 7w. Yolk sac looked degenerated. Questionable fetal pole (very small with no signs of life). Going in friday for D&E so they can send the tissue away for chromosomal analysis. If no answers there, then they will do more testing on me. DH had all the testing already. I figured this would be the outcome. No symptoms + low beta = no good outcome. This is just my luck. Good luck girls. Hopefully we can start again May/June. The thought of it makes me sick. The stress is almost to much. Take care.

omg I feel devastated for you, I kept checking the site and hoping for good news. Im so, so sorry mobaby :hugs: I would assume its a chromosomal issue and theres no reason why it would continue to happen in the future. I hope you find the strength to get through this, big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

MoBaby said:


> So MMC :( Measured 6w1d. Should be 7w. Yolk sac looked degenerated. Questionable fetal pole (very small with no signs of life). Going in friday for D&E so they can send the tissue away for chromosomal analysis. If no answers there, then they will do more testing on me. DH had all the testing already. I figured this would be the outcome. No symptoms + low beta = no good outcome. This is just my luck. Good luck girls. Hopefully we can start again May/June. The thought of it makes me sick. The stress is almost to much. Take care.

Oh no, MoBaby :hugs:

I'm so so sorry to hear - completely devastated for you and for us. We all give each other so much strength and hope on this site - each of our stories matter just as much as our own. I'm praying you find the strength to go at it again and that things are much better. Sending lots of love your way....


----------



## Teta81

I am so sorry this is happening to you mobaby! Nobody should ever have to go through it, it is just so devestating, especially when so much as been invested. I hope you are holding up as good as possible, I am heartbroken for you


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh Mobaby I am so incredibly sorry. :*(


----------



## Springy

MoBaby I am SO sorry to hear of your situation. This battle is so difficult and I hope that a review with your RE and additional testing will give you the answers that you need. There are no words that will make your situation any better, the only thing that will help is time. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

MObaby...there are no words :( I am SO VERY SORRY.


----------



## MoBaby

I am very scared of this procedure I need have tomorrow. More about the pain and cramping afterwards and bleeding. The RE is also having me take meds to make sure its all out and to decrease bleeding for a week! I read these can cause pretty bad cramping and other side effects. Also have to take doxycycline for 10 days which makes me want to puke in the mornings when I take it. So I get to deal with this bad situation for the next 10 days. And I found out the D&C is expensive and I have not met my deductible for the year which is still $5800 (insurance started over in Jan and had to add DH I pay 100% up to deductible then 0% after that). :( so I know I will have to pay that all which really stinks. I was not expecting to have to pay that much- maybe like $2000 out of pocket. This puts a damper on things for the next several months. Hopefully the bill comes and its a lot less because I really dont want to delay the next cycle any longer than July. 

Thanks for all who have commented on this terrible situation. We will find strength in all of this and we will get our baby eventually. I am soooo happy for everyone who is progressing well and sooo excited to get to hear about ultrasounds, etc.

BTW: When I talked with my RE yesterday and asked him about the beta, he said to him a 32 is not that low. He said he would have been more concerned if my beta was in the teens. He has had many successful pregnancies with low betas. But the progression was great and he said there were no red flags from there. So, just wanted to give others hope who make come here after a low beta. Just because its low does mean it will end. Unfortunately, mine did.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-I had a D&C once and it was a piece of cake! I had little to no pain. In fact they didn't give me anything for it. I was back to myself in a day or two. Good luck tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: mobaby
I cannot imagine having to take all those awful drugs and to have to pay ontop of it all. it all seems so unfair :cry: I will be thinking about you tomorrow and praying for a quick recovery for you :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

MoBaby - I'm thinking of you today and hoping things aren't near as bad as you're expecting.


----------



## MoBaby

back home now, some cramps, just sad knowing its officially over. did fine at appt, falling apart now. Will follow up with RE in a couple of weeks. I wish poor baby would have grown past 6 weeks, but God only know why baby didnt make it. Im glad i got to experience while i did and got to feel what its like to have a pos hpt for once. Hopefully this summer i get to cycle again and we can get twinnies although id be more than happy to be able to get one.


----------



## sarahincanada

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: mobaby
life does seem cruel at moments like this. I am not a religious person however I have had many things in my life happen at profound times to know things happen when they are suppose to. I guess your forever baby was just not ready to be born yet. My mum had 4 miscarriages before I came along, and sometimes I think wow I would not be here if those had stayed. Keep the faith that it WILL happen, you know you can get pregnant you just need a healthy embryo. Take care of yourself and please keep in touch.


----------



## Teta81

:hugs:Mobaby I hope you are feeling a little bit better today. I know it is probably not comforting now, but I agree with Sarah that when you are holding your baby for the first time one day, this will all make sense, bc that is the baby u are meant to have. That thought is what brought me comfort through my mc in July. Knowing one day I will have a baby that I could never picture life without. I always think that about dd. we tried so long for her, and while I was upset to not be pg all of the failed cycles, I'm so thankful now they failed bc then I wouldn't have her :hugs:

How is everyone else coming along? Sarah ultrasound on Tuesday?? Mine is Wednesday morning. Don't know how I'm going to make it til then!! :wacko:


----------



## Care76

Mobaby, I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Life is so unfair sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## Teta81

Good luck tomorrow Sarah!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah have my fingers crossed for you tomorrow!


----------



## sarahincanada

thank you so much! Ive been in bed sick all week, been feeling really rough :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sorry you're feeling so bad but at least its a good sign! I wish I was feeling some nausea so I knew baby was still going strong. All I have right now is still just swollen boobs....


----------



## MoBaby

good luck sarah! bet u have a nice strong beanie in there! cant wait to hear!

dis3tnd you are early; symptoms will come! my twin had no symptoms at all with her pg. 

afm: doing ok; have a lot of pelvic pain today but dr said its nml. bleeding like af. im on a med that causes uterine contractions so thats prob why. im super bloated ( up 4 lbs today!) so uncomfortable. should have some results by end of wk and im to follow up march 19th (assuming i have a period). im managing. nothing could have been done differently as this outcome was unpredictable. 

who else is having u/s this weekend? how exciting!


----------



## Teta81

Sarah what time do you go??? Can't wait to hear from you

Mobaby I hope you are keeping your spirits up as best as possible. :hugs: 

My ultrasound is tomorrow morning at 9am. Longest 24 hours ever! :wacko:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Cant wait to hear everyone's ultrasound results!!!  

We are going for our official gender scan on Thursday, but we are pretty sure it's a boy since we saw some plumbing at our NT scan at 13 weeks.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mobaby - hope you feel better soon and that you get your answers as soon as possible!

Sarah - we're all waiting to hear!

Teta - wow your 23 dpo beta was great. I haven't repeated since 18 dpo, tempted to go get a repeat though. How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

I'm feeling slightly uncomfortable today. Not being able to really swallow my breakfast, still trying and its almost noon. No nausea, just not being able to take it down my throat...


----------



## Dis3tnd

PCOSMom - How exciting to already be at your official gender scan!! Hopefuly no suprises though!! How I wish I was in your shoes, when the ultrasound is exciting not scary.... I still have to wait 2 weeks, as they're not doing my 7 week scan until I'm almost 8 weeks....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Dis3tnd said:


> PCOSMom - How exciting to already be at your official gender scan!! Hopefuly no suprises though!! How I wish I was in your shoes, when the ultrasound is exciting not scary.... I still have to wait 2 weeks, as they're not doing my 7 week scan until I'm almost 8 weeks....

I was SO nervous at all my 1st trimester scans! 

I was so scared I had my fertility clinic do scans at:

5 weeks 1 day
6 weeks 4 days
7 weeks 3 days 
8 weeks 4 days
9 weeks 2 days 
13 weeks

Thankfully they didn't think I was too crazy, just a super worried momma!

I still get super nervous for every scan as my sister has had 5 miscarriages and most of them were 2nd trimester losses. I am at the same age as her when she started miscarrying so that weighs very heavily on my mind, especially since my miscarriage last March. 

I try to treasure of moment, of every day, of every week that my lil man is still going strong. I also pray to God that he keeps my muffin out of harms way. 

There's many stepping stones along the way to having a healthy baby. Each stone becoming more important than the last. Once we jump on that finally stone (labor), we can finally breathe a sigh of relief and hold our lil monkies in our arms ... forever.


----------



## sarahincanada

we have a heartbeat
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

omg what a sound! I burst out crying straight away.

so Im waiting to go in and im already tearing up as so nervous and still feeling shakey due to being in bed all week. they call me in and insert the vaginal ultrasound. after a minute she says 'well theres definitely a uterine pregnancy' and then there was silence which felt like ages. and then suddenly a heartbeat sound filled the room :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: it was the best sound Ive ever heard! the heartbeat was 156bpm.

Im measuring 7 weeks 4 days, no idea what that means as Im 7 weeks today going from LMP. so happy, just 5 more weeks to get through, and this darn sickness (but today made it more bearable) :cloud9: 

mobaby you are still in my thoughts, and am hoping that your next cycle will give you success. is there anything they can do to change the protocol? I wonder if you are not stimming quite right. would you consider a 2nd opinion from another clinic?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Congrats Sarah on a WONDERFUL scan!

At 10 weeks I was able to hear my babies heartbeat on an at home doppler! 

Should you be interested, that's only 3 weeks away :) It has provided me such peace between appts :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> PCOSMom - How exciting to already be at your official gender scan!! Hopefuly no suprises though!! How I wish I was in your shoes, when the ultrasound is exciting not scary.... I still have to wait 2 weeks, as they're not doing my 7 week scan until I'm almost 8 weeks....
> 
> I was SO nervous at all my 1st trimester scans!
> 
> I was so scared I had my fertility clinic do scans at:
> 
> 5 weeks 1 day
> 6 weeks 4 days
> 7 weeks 3 days
> 8 weeks 4 days
> 9 weeks 2 days
> 13 weeks
> 
> Thankfully they didn't think I was too crazy, just a super worried momma!
> 
> I still get super nervous for every scan as my sister has had 5 miscarriages and most of them were 2nd trimester losses. I am at the same age as her when she started miscarrying so that weighs very heavily on my mind, especially since my miscarriage last March.
> 
> I try to treasure of moment, of every day, of every week that my lil man is still going strong. I also pray to God that he keeps my muffin out of harms way.
> 
> There's many stepping stones along the way to having a healthy baby. Each stone becoming more important than the last. Once we jump on that finally stone (labor), we can finally breathe a sigh of relief and hold our lil monkies in our arms ... forever.Click to expand...

So jealous! My clinic won't listen to me, we're super worried after our chemical last time.

I'm so sorry to hear what your sister has been through! Must be so hard! As well as your miscarriage. Life can be so difficult sometimes.

I haven't really been happy yet, too scared, but I am also praying to God everyday that he keeps my bubba safe.


----------



## sarahincanada

yes I definitely want to get one! do you recommend a certain brand?

cant wait for your gender scan! you have a little girl right? a boy would be lovely too!


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> we have a heartbeat
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> omg what a sound! I burst out crying straight away.
> 
> so Im waiting to go in and im already tearing up as so nervous and still feeling shakey due to being in bed all week. they call me in and insert the vaginal ultrasound. after a minute she says 'well theres definitely a uterine pregnancy' and then there was silence which felt like ages. and then suddenly a heartbeat sound filled the room :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: it was the best sound Ive ever heard! the heartbeat was 156bpm.
> 
> Im measuring 7 weeks 4 days, no idea what that means as Im 7 weeks today going from LMP. so happy, just 5 more weeks to get through, and this darn sickness (but today made it more bearable) :cloud9:
> 
> mobaby you are still in my thoughts, and am hoping that your next cycle will give you success. is there anything they can do to change the protocol? I wonder if you are not stimming quite right. would you consider a 2nd opinion from another clinic?

Ohhh Sarah I am sooo happy for you! I teared up just reading your experience!!! 

And yes, like PCOSMom suggested, definitely think of an at home doppler. I can't wait until I'm there (fingers crossed). There are lots of Canadian places that let you rent monthly for about $35....


----------



## Teta81

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That's the most exciting news ever Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS, ITS OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL!!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have the HiBebe doppler (the $99 one) https://www.healthchecksystems.com/hi_bebe_fetal_doppler_bt200.htm 
If you are interested in that one, they are offering 5% off now. 

I have also heard good reviews on the Sonoline B
https://www.fetaldoppler.net/sonoline-b.html
It is a bit cheaper, like $50

I used my doppler daily (maybe even twice a day :blush:)


----------



## Teta81

Sarah I think you are considered 7 weeks 3 days today because it goes from the day of your retrieval (which is considered 2 weeks). So your little one is right on the mark!!


----------



## Teta81

When I was pg with dd I used my Doppler 10 times a day:haha:
DH wanted to kill me! I had to sneak it sometimes! I even brought it on vacation with me, twice! :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Post 4074 ... here is my Hi Bebe fetal monitor ... :) First time I heard baby at home 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/578776-moving-408.html


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> Sarah I think you are considered 7 weeks 3 days today because it goes from the day of your retrieval (which is considered 2 weeks). So your little one is right on the mark!!

oh thats interesting, so it doesnt matter when your retrieval was (early or late) they consider that 2 weeks?. most of the tickers go from lmp so its confusing.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Teta81 said:


> When I was pg with dd I used my Doppler 10 times a day:haha:
> DH wanted to kill me! I had to sneak it sometimes! I even brought it on vacation with me, twice! :haha:

HAHA! Funny you say that, we went on a cruise last month for 8 days and I packed my monitor in my suitcase. Used it ALLLLLL the time.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, here's the rental website in case you want to rent vs buy:

https://www.tummytickles.com/doppler_rentals.html


----------



## sarahincanada

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Post 4074 ... here is my Hi Bebe fetal monitor ... :) First time I heard baby at home
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/578776-moving-408.html

omg thats amazing!!


----------



## Teta81

sarahincanada said:


> Teta81 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I think you are considered 7 weeks 3 days today because it goes from the day of your retrieval (which is considered 2 weeks). So your little one is right on the mark!!
> 
> oh thats interesting, so it doesnt matter when your retrieval was (early or late) they consider that 2 weeks?. most of the tickers go from lmp so its confusing.Click to expand...

Yeah it doesn't matter when your lmp was, you are considered 2 weeks at retrieval (aka conception). Bc in the real world, your lmp would have been two weeks before you ovulated, which is the retrieval day. It's very confusing, but just count your retrieval day at 2 weeks and count from there!


----------



## MoBaby

sarah! how freaking exciting!! im sooo happy for you!! nice and strong heartbeat and right on track!!

i dont think i want to change clinics...they are doing a great job and have a higher success rate than the other one i would consider. and i like my dr and i feel like we have been through so much with them that changing would not be the right solution now. the stimms have been fine but i am going to ask to maybe start a little higher next cycle as my day 3 estradiol has always been on the low side. it always bounces up by the next time but starting low concerns me. i also think i may have froze m meds last time as i was thinking about it and realized i had them on the blower which is the coldest part of the fridge....but i will discuss on mar 19 when i go back. no one could have predicted the miscarriage; just a freak of nature most likely. if after a third round we are taking a year or more off and then we will go to the other clinic but im not thinking about a third failure.


sarah again im sooo excited for you! cant wait to hear about the others!!


----------



## Springy

Sarah this is AWESOME NEWS!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!!

I hadn't ever thought about a doppler before but I might have to get one if my IVF is successful!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> Yeah it doesn't matter when your lmp was, you are considered 2 weeks at retrieval (aka conception). Bc in the real world, your lmp would have been two weeks before you ovulated, which is the retrieval day. It's very confusing, but just count your retrieval day at 2 weeks and count from there!

but in the real work your LMP is not always 2 weeks before ovulation, some people ovulate on day 12, some on day 20. thats why they seem to go by LMP. anyway Ive heard your dates change a lot in the first trimester and the 12 week scan usually more correct, I just need to get there.

hope all the other scans this week are good news too :hugs:


----------



## Teta81

True, but with ivf your dates are always exact since they know the exact date of conception. I only know this bc of my job, I work with premature babies so it is very important to know exact dates. You will always be exactly from the date of your retrieval, since you know when it occurred. Real life is always just a guesstimate! Our life is exact!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teta81 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I think you are considered 7 weeks 3 days today because it goes from the day of your retrieval (which is considered 2 weeks). So your little one is right on the mark!!
> 
> oh thats interesting, so it doesnt matter when your retrieval was (early or late) they consider that 2 weeks?. most of the tickers go from lmp so its confusing.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it doesn't matter when your lmp was, you are considered 2 weeks at retrieval (aka conception). Bc in the real world, your lmp would have been two weeks before you ovulated, which is the retrieval day. It's very confusing, but just count your retrieval day at 2 weeks and count from there!Click to expand...

You are right! I stimmed for 3+ weeks and although we didn't do a transfer that cycle I certainly wouldn't have added an extra week on.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> When I was pg with dd I used my Doppler 10 times a day:haha:
> DH wanted to kill me! I had to sneak it sometimes! I even brought it on vacation with me, twice! :haha:

We are both getting scans tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

How exciting, can't wait to hear how your scans go tomorrow!


----------



## Teta81

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Teta81 said:
> 
> 
> When I was pg with dd I used my Doppler 10 times a day:haha:
> DH wanted to kill me! I had to sneak it sometimes! I even brought it on vacation with me, twice! :haha:
> 
> We are both getting scans tomorrow! :happydance:Click to expand...

So exciting! How many weeks will you be tomorrow for your scan?? Im SO nervous!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teta81 said:
> 
> 
> When I was pg with dd I used my Doppler 10 times a day:haha:
> DH wanted to kill me! I had to sneak it sometimes! I even brought it on vacation with me, twice! :haha:
> 
> We are both getting scans tomorrow! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> So exciting! How many weeks will you be tomorrow for your scan?? Im SO nervous!!!!Click to expand...

6 weeks 3 days and hoping to get a more accurate due date by measurements. Yea scared doesn't even begin to describe it!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck to you both for tomorrow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> good luck to you both for tomorrow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Good luck today! remember to post asap!


----------



## Teta81

After by far the most stressful morning of my life, and I live to tell about it.....

we have ONE BABY WITH ONE NICE STRONG HEARTBEAT. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: 
I couldn't be happier and just keep praying everything stays on course :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Another ultrasound next Tuesday morning, back to being nervous that everything will be ok then :wacko: But I do feel so relieved to have seen and HEARD a beautiful heartbeat :yipee:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Congrats teta!!! Such wonderful news :)


----------



## Care76

Teta, that is amazing news! I am so happy for you.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So.....In limbo....Baby A has a hb. Baby B is just slightly behind. I am scared to death!!! I'm delaying the official announcement until I know what is going to happen. Shocked to see 2 sacs on the screen! Thought my numbers would be higher, I would be sicker, etc. No measurements or dates so I gonna bug next week for that. Really wish I had some numbers. Thanks everyone for thinking of me!


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> After by far the most stressful morning of my life, and I live to tell about it.....
> 
> we have ONE BABY WITH ONE NICE STRONG HEARTBEAT. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> I couldn't be happier and just keep praying everything stays on course :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Another ultrasound next Tuesday morning, back to being nervous that everything will be ok then :wacko: But I do feel so relieved to have seen and HEARD a beautiful heartbeat :yipee:

congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> So.....In limbo....Baby A has a hb. Baby B is just slightly behind. I am scared to death!!! I'm delaying the official announcement until I know what is going to happen. Shocked to see 2 sacs on the screen! Thought my numbers would be higher, I would be sicker, etc. No measurements or dates so I gonna bug next week for that. Really wish I had some numbers. Thanks everyone for thinking of me!

why in limbo, because Baby B is slightly behind with no heartbeat? hopefully it can catch up, but you must be ecstatic to see the one heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> So.....In limbo....Baby A has a hb. Baby B is just slightly behind. I am scared to death!!! I'm delaying the official announcement until I know what is going to happen. Shocked to see 2 sacs on the screen! Thought my numbers would be higher, I would be sicker, etc. No measurements or dates so I gonna bug next week for that. Really wish I had some numbers. Thanks everyone for thinking of me!
> 
> why in limbo, because Baby B is slightly behind with no heartbeat? hopefully it can catch up, but you must be ecstatic to see the one heartbeat :hugs:Click to expand...


Yep! I am over the moon about the hb but so worried about the other one. You know?


----------



## sarahincanada

yes that would be worrying, I hope he/she catches up :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> yes that would be worrying, I hope he/she catches up :hugs:

Thanks! I am not in control so there is nothing I can do but wait. :baby:


----------



## Care76

Oh wow ILuvBabies, twins! I understand your concern. Did they give you any hint if it is normal for baby b to be behind? I know with almost all twins one is behind, but did they say how many days behind? 

How many weeks are you? What day was your ER and ET? Sorry for the questions. I was just trying to get an idea of the time line. 

You must be so relieved to see one HB regardless! Congrats!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I had a similar thing happen at my 1st and 2nd ultrasound. They found 2 sacs but one sca was empty though. It wasnt a perfecty round sac either, so my RE wasn't too optimistic about it. 

Having said that, heartbeats can show up at different times. They normally say heartbeats should be detected at 7 weeks. Try not to worry too much. It's all in Gods hands!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats Teta, that's wonderful news! Can't believe we had our transfers on the same day but we'll all have to wait two more weeks for my scan.

Iluv, congrats on seeing the one heartbeat. I hope the other catches up.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, how is your ms today?

I woke up to go to work but felt horrible so called in sick. I woke up a half hour later having to throw up. I'm justwondering how people manage work and ms, I didn't have a whole lot of time to get to the bathroom.


----------



## MoBaby

oh my!! twins iluvbabies!! soooo happy for you! testa congrats with your LO also!! what a great day :) 

i have to go to the clinic tomorrow for eval b/c im still in a good deal of pain :( i wish this mess would be over so i can move on to round three! 


dis when are u going?? cant wait to hear!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mobaby, I don't go until march 6, hate this waiting....

I hope things get better for you soon hun and that third times the charm for you. sorry you've had to go through so much.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sarahincanada said:


> we have a heartbeat
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> omg what a sound! I burst out crying straight away.
> 
> so Im waiting to go in and im already tearing up as so nervous and still feeling shakey due to being in bed all week. they call me in and insert the vaginal ultrasound. after a minute she says 'well theres definitely a uterine pregnancy' and then there was silence which felt like ages. and then suddenly a heartbeat sound filled the room :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: it was the best sound Ive ever heard! the heartbeat was 156bpm.
> 
> Im measuring 7 weeks 4 days, no idea what that means as Im 7 weeks today going from LMP. so happy, just 5 more weeks to get through, and this darn sickness (but today made it more bearable) :cloud9:
> 
> mobaby you are still in my thoughts, and am hoping that your next cycle will give you success. is there anything they can do to change the protocol? I wonder if you are not stimming quite right. would you consider a 2nd opinion from another clinic?

Hi Sarah

I am so excited and thrilled for you. Congratulations. I know how hard it can be to wait. I finally went to the specialist yesterday and heard the heartbeat and saw the baby on the ultrasound screen. I didn't sleep the night before as I was feeling so anxious. I finally was able to breathe when the doctor let us hear the heartbeat.

Keep well.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Care76 said:


> Oh wow ILuvBabies, twins! I understand your concern. Did they give you any hint if it is normal for baby b to be behind? I know with almost all twins one is behind, but did they say how many days behind?
> 
> How many weeks are you? What day was your ER and ET? Sorry for the questions. I was just trying to get an idea of the time line.
> 
> You must be so relieved to see one HB regardless! Congrats!

You know I'm ticked they didn't do measurements like my last clinic did! And the pic doesn't even compare to what I have of my other kids. So no idea on dates, sizes, anything! Our blasts were at different stages when they were put back so it makes sense one is behind. I'm just over 6 weeks when the heart starts beating so really this could go either way. May retrieval was in December so we can't date this from that. Transfer was 1/27 I think.


----------



## katie1981

Hi ladies. Just checked in to see how everyone is doing. Mobaby I'm so sorry to hear that things didn't go as we all hoped and prayed. Hope your doing ok. Xxxxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMom-They were both round and really similar in size. I just wish they would have measured them. My other clinic did much better u/s! I came too far to be questioning things. I almost feel like calling my OB but they won't take pity on me. LOL

Dis3tnd-Thank you!!! :)


----------



## Care76

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow ILuvBabies, twins! I understand your concern. Did they give you any hint if it is normal for baby b to be behind? I know with almost all twins one is behind, but did they say how many days behind?
> 
> How many weeks are you? What day was your ER and ET? Sorry for the questions. I was just trying to get an idea of the time line.
> 
> You must be so relieved to see one HB regardless! Congrats!
> 
> You know I'm ticked they didn't do measurements like my last clinic did! And the pic doesn't even compare to what I have of my other kids. So no idea on dates, sizes, anything! Our blasts were at different stages when they were put back so it makes sense one is behind. I'm just over 6 weeks when the heart starts beating so really this could go either way. May retrieval was in December so we can't date this from that. Transfer was 1/27 I think.Click to expand...

I would be ticked about them not doing measurements too. Yes, sometimes the heartbeat isn't heard until 7 weeks, so hopefully your next scan will have 2 hb! When is your next one?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Care76 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow ILuvBabies, twins! I understand your concern. Did they give you any hint if it is normal for baby b to be behind? I know with almost all twins one is behind, but did they say how many days behind?
> 
> How many weeks are you? What day was your ER and ET? Sorry for the questions. I was just trying to get an idea of the time line.
> 
> You must be so relieved to see one HB regardless! Congrats!
> 
> You know I'm ticked they didn't do measurements like my last clinic did! And the pic doesn't even compare to what I have of my other kids. So no idea on dates, sizes, anything! Our blasts were at different stages when they were put back so it makes sense one is behind. I'm just over 6 weeks when the heart starts beating so really this could go either way. May retrieval was in December so we can't date this from that. Transfer was 1/27 I think.Click to expand...
> 
> I would be ticked about them not doing measurements too. Yes, sometimes the heartbeat isn't heard until 7 weeks, so hopefully your next scan will have 2 hb! When is your next one?Click to expand...

Next Wednesday. I will definitely be asking for better pictures, measurements and some dates. Otherwise, I will call my OB and get that ball rolling.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi, I went to see my RE today for the pain after my D&C.... Actually the pain was much improved this am when I woke up so I wasnt going to go but since it still was there and I am tender to touch, I went. Everything checked out normal. He thinks the pain is from my fibroid degenerating due to the quick downfall in hormones after the D&C. Nothing looked abnormal on examination. It would be perfect if that little guy shrinks!
Also my tissue sample came back partially. It only came back on me (well, my DNA anyways), which was normal. He said the more detailed analysis may give some more answers. IDK if it will be of any help because there was sooo little tissue. But, I will wait. 
My RE is going to discuss the last 2 IVF cycles with his partners. He wants to make sure he is not missing anything that lead to the failure then to the MC. On paper everything looked great and I should have been pg the first go around. I go back on March 19th. I told him we are taking off until the summer and he said this was a great idea so we can have a mental health break (yes, I need one of these!). 
So hopefully when I go in on the 19th he will have some answers and have meet with the other REs and come up with a solution. He offered PGD but I don't want to go this route. I've researched it and do not think it would be a benefit right now. I also dont want to risk losing any embies, which he said is a small risk. But if we have only made 5 out of 23 then its a risk I am not willing to take. Maybe I can talk him into putting in more than 2? We had 3 blasts last time (unfortunately the last one wasnt good enough for freezing).... Putting 3 scares me, but putting 2 in has been unsuccessful. I want the next cycle to be agressive as can be because after this we are out for a long while. IDK- I will just have to wait for things at the next meeting. 
Good luck everyone who got their BFPS! Its so exciting that its working for so many! There has to be a percentage of women who it doesnt work for and I guess thats me. Someday though. I look forward to the updates on ultrasounds and such. I imagine this thread dying down soon after everyone has their ultrasounds and moves on the the first trimester section. I will definately update when I hear something and when I have my next cycle. Please keep fingers crossed for me that the third time is the charm :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> Hi, I went to see my RE today for the pain after my D&C.... Actually the pain was much improved this am when I woke up so I wasnt going to go but since it still was there and I am tender to touch, I went. Everything checked out normal. He thinks the pain is from my fibroid degenerating due to the quick downfall in hormones after the D&C. Nothing looked abnormal on examination. It would be perfect if that little guy shrinks!
> Also my tissue sample came back partially. It only came back on me (well, my DNA anyways), which was normal. He said the more detailed analysis may give some more answers. IDK if it will be of any help because there was sooo little tissue. But, I will wait.
> My RE is going to discuss the last 2 IVF cycles with his partners. He wants to make sure he is not missing anything that lead to the failure then to the MC. On paper everything looked great and I should have been pg the first go around. I go back on March 19th. I told him we are taking off until the summer and he said this was a great idea so we can have a mental health break (yes, I need one of these!).
> So hopefully when I go in on the 19th he will have some answers and have meet with the other REs and come up with a solution. He offered PGD but I don't want to go this route. I've researched it and do not think it would be a benefit right now. I also dont want to risk losing any embies, which he said is a small risk. But if we have only made 5 out of 23 then its a risk I am not willing to take. Maybe I can talk him into putting in more than 2? We had 3 blasts last time (unfortunately the last one wasnt good enough for freezing).... Putting 3 scares me, but putting 2 in has been unsuccessful. I want the next cycle to be agressive as can be because after this we are out for a long while. IDK- I will just have to wait for things at the next meeting.
> Good luck everyone who got their BFPS! Its so exciting that its working for so many! There has to be a percentage of women who it doesnt work for and I guess thats me. Someday though. I look forward to the updates on ultrasounds and such. I imagine this thread dying down soon after everyone has their ultrasounds and moves on the the first trimester section. I will definately update when I hear something and when I have my next cycle. Please keep fingers crossed for me that the third time is the charm :)

Praying you get that sticky baby!!!


----------



## Teta81

How is everyone? Any new scans or BFPs??? I have my second ultrasound in the morning. Praying for more good news [-o&lt;

Dis, how much longer until your scan?? Ugh! :dohh:


----------



## Care76

I had my first U/S today. Great heartbeat and baby measured exact! So relieved. But I know I will be just as nervous for the next one.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta - how did the second ultrasound go?

Care - great news! Congrats!

My first u/s still isn't until next Tuesday...a whole week from now. Makes me so nervous, but what can I do? I'll be 7w+6 at that point, and then, fingers crossed, I'll get another at 12 weeks. It makes me so nervous just thinking about it.

My ms kicked in the day I turned 6w however... lost 2 pounds in the 6 days I was throwing up constantly. I can only stomach dinner, and that too only if its something my mom cooks. I am so lucky to have her close by, we've gone over to hers everyday for dinner since ms kicked in. I got a prescription yesterday because I wasn't able to function at work, so hoping that helps some with the ms - hoping the ms is a good sign though!


----------



## Teta81

Well that's great news dis! :winkwink: stinks, but at least you know things are cooking as they should. You jinxed yourself being so worried about having no symptoms! 

My Ultrasound today was perfect :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:!!!
One bean measuring 7 weeks 2 days (I'm 7 weeks tomorrow), with a heartbeat of 153!!!!!! They tried to graduate me but I begged for one more week :haha:

So one more next Tuesday, then I am supposed to see my ob the next day and I will have another one there, but I think I am going to push that appointment back a week so that I can have more reassurance the next week too!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta81 said:


> Well that's great news dis! :winkwink: stinks, but at least you know things are cooking as they should. You jinxed yourself being so worried about having no symptoms!
> 
> My Ultrasound today was perfect :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:!!!
> One bean measuring 7 weeks 2 days (I'm 7 weeks tomorrow), with a heartbeat of 153!!!!!! They tried to graduate me but I begged for one more week :haha:
> 
> So one more next Tuesday, then I am supposed to see my ob the next day and I will have another one there, but I think I am going to push that appointment back a week so that I can have more reassurance the next week too!

I hope that's what it means Teta! I have read that you can still have ms and all symptoms of pregnancy with a blighted ovum, but trying not to freak out.

So happy to hear about your ultrasound - great to hear baby is doing so well.... we'll both be 7 weeks tomorrow! (fx'd)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> Well that's great news dis! :winkwink: stinks, but at least you know things are cooking as they should. You jinxed yourself being so worried about having no symptoms!
> 
> My Ultrasound today was perfect :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:!!!
> One bean measuring 7 weeks 2 days (I'm 7 weeks tomorrow), with a heartbeat of 153!!!!!! They tried to graduate me but I begged for one more week :haha:
> 
> So one more next Tuesday, then I am supposed to see my ob the next day and I will have another one there, but I think I am going to push that appointment back a week so that I can have more reassurance the next week too!

Such good news!!!! My last RE graduated me at 8 weeks after 2 u/s. This one I think is 12 weeks!!! I may never see my OB. :winkwink:


----------



## Dis3tnd

ILuvBabies - how are your babies doing? Your followup scan is today right???


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis3tnd said:


> ILuvBabies - how are your babies doing? Your followup scan is today right???

Yep thanks for asking! Baby B has not progressed. The sac appeared empty so I don't even know what happened. Baby A is doing well and measures 7 weeks which is real close to my ticker! I had to ask for measurements but I'm happy to have them. Yolk sac looked good and so did hb!! I won't go back until March 14th. :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies - how are your babies doing? Your followup scan is today right???
> 
> Yep thanks for asking! Baby B has not progressed. The sac appeared empty so I don't even know what happened. Baby A is doing well and measures 7 weeks which is real close to my ticker! I had to ask for measurements but I'm happy to have them. Yolk sac looked good and so did hb!! I won't go back until March 14th. :)Click to expand...

Sorry about Baby B, but its great to hear Baby A is doing well!!!

Keep your fingers crossed for my scan next week!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis3tnd said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies - how are your babies doing? Your followup scan is today right???
> 
> Yep thanks for asking! Baby B has not progressed. The sac appeared empty so I don't even know what happened. Baby A is doing well and measures 7 weeks which is real close to my ticker! I had to ask for measurements but I'm happy to have them. Yolk sac looked good and so did hb!! I won't go back until March 14th. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about Baby B, but its great to hear Baby A is doing well!!!
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for my scan next week!Click to expand...

I definitely will! Thanks! All these waits are killer!


----------



## MoBaby

Teta: Great news on your scan!! Congrats :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

MoBaby, how are you doing? Did you get your results in and get any answers? I know the emotional healing will take its time, but how about the physical pain? Any relief from that at least?

My thoughts are with you....


----------



## MoBaby

hey thanks for asking... physical pain is pretty much gone, eased up over weekend. Still spotting at 13 days post procedure...i am emotional at times, more on wednsdays because that is my weekly mark. i have excepted things and will move on. but it still hurts. i have f/u march 19th and will have more info then about things. hopefully i have a full af in a couple of weeks which is estimated to come march 16, which it may be even later or earlier than that. so depending on af and depending what re says on the 19, i plan on starting another cycle in may. In april i plan on getting my saline u/s again and i have to do some other testing over also i think. so thats the plan.


----------



## Teta81

Thank you for your support mobaby! I know it must be hard sticking around these boards, But it sounds like you are doing as well as can be expected. I can somewhat relate to what you are going through, I also had a mc with d&e in July, and my would have been due date just passed a few days ago. So that was hard. Hopefully now everything will turn out as it should and this will be the bean for me! All I wanted was to be pg again by my due date, and you will be too! :hugs:

Iluvbabies, Congrats on the good looking bean you have growing! I'm sorry about baby b :nope:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> Thank you for your support mobaby! I know it must be hard sticking around these boards, But it sounds like you are doing as well as can be expected. I can somewhat relate to what you are going through, I also had a mc with d&e in July, and my would have been due date just passed a few days ago. So that was hard. Hopefully now everything will turn out as it should and this will be the bean for me! All I wanted was to be pg again by my due date, and you will be too! :hugs:
> 
> Iluvbabies, Congrats on the good looking bean you have growing! I'm sorry about baby b :nope:

How many weeks will you be for you next scan?? I have to wait until the 14th. I'm ready just to see baby again. Think I'm gonna order a doppler in the meantime. :)


----------



## Teta81

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Teta81 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your support mobaby! I know it must be hard sticking around these boards, But it sounds like you are doing as well as can be expected. I can somewhat relate to what you are going through, I also had a mc with d&e in July, and my would have been due date just passed a few days ago. So that was hard. Hopefully now everything will turn out as it should and this will be the bean for me! All I wanted was to be pg again by my due date, and you will be too! :hugs:
> 
> Iluvbabies, Congrats on the good looking bean you have growing! I'm sorry about baby b :nope:
> 
> How many weeks will you be for you next scan?? I have to wait until the 14th. I'm ready just to see baby again. Think I'm gonna order a doppler in the meantime. :)Click to expand...


I will be 8 weeks for my next scan. Then I am released to my ob and will have another there at 9 weeks. I'm lucky to get to have so many, because I'm so anxious the days in between :wacko:


----------



## Care76

I wish I had one every week! I hate the tww.

Mobaby, I hope you get some answers when you go to your appt on the 19th. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Dis3tnd

First scan tomorrow.... in complete fear.... DH and I took the day off work. Have to wait until 12:30pm, so at least I can pretend to sleep-in until its time... I say pretend because I know DH and I won't be sleeping a wink tonight....


----------



## Teta81

I'm so excited for your scan! I forget, did you put one or two embies back?? How have u been feeling? Hopefully still lousy :winkwink::haha:

I have mine tomorrow morning too! I'm not gonna lie I'm just as nervous as I was for the first. I hate living in constant fear that something is going to be wrong. I wish I could just be happy and excited, past the day of the ultrasound. That day im very excited knowing everything looks perfect, and then starting the next day I get more and more nervous that something has gone wrong:wacko: 

Good luck tomorrow and good luck sleeping tonight! I know the feeling! :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thanks Teta! Good news is a heart beat at 8 weeks (which you and I will be 1 day short of) is very promising, and gives us a 98% chance of carrying to term.

I'm feeling really tired still. Sunday I did well and had lots of energy, but today its back. I'm taking something for my nausea and vomiting so I acn function at work, but today I still threw up this morning and I'm very dizzy.

How are you feeling?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wooohooo!! Action is picking back up in here!!!

Good luck tomorrow ladies :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Wooohooo!! Action is picking back up in here!!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow ladies :)

Haha, being the last one in this group to get her ultrasound (I think), I'm desperately trying to keep everyone here still interested so that I have some cheerleaders and support too!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Dis3tnd said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo!! Action is picking back up in here!!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow ladies :)
> 
> Haha, being the last one in this group to get her ultrasound (I think), I'm desperately trying to keep everyone here still interested so that I have some cheerleaders and support too!!Click to expand...

U need to start a journal


----------



## Care76

Good luck tomorrow! It is scary but exciting.


----------



## Dis3tnd

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo!! Action is picking back up in here!!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow ladies :)
> 
> Haha, being the last one in this group to get her ultrasound (I think), I'm desperately trying to keep everyone here still interested so that I have some cheerleaders and support too!!Click to expand...
> 
> U need to start a journalClick to expand...

Ha - I've thought about it many times, but being all sensitive I'd be too gutted if no one cared what I had to say!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Dis3tnd said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo!! Action is picking back up in here!!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow ladies :)
> 
> Haha, being the last one in this group to get her ultrasound (I think), I'm desperately trying to keep everyone here still interested so that I have some cheerleaders and support too!!Click to expand...
> 
> U need to start a journal Click to expand...
> 
> Ha - I've thought about it many times, but being all sensitive I'd be too gutted if no one cared what I had to say!Click to expand...

Awww I'd definitely follow you ;) as I'm sure you'd have many other ;)


----------



## Dis3tnd

hehe thanks.... maybe (fingers crossed) a pregnancy journal is in my near future...


----------



## Springy

I was the same as you and you would be amazed at the number of ladies who will start to follow you :)

Can't wait for the results of the scan tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis3-Good luck tomorrow!

Me-Bought a doppler and found baby's HB today!!!! Nothing better than that little flushing. :*)


----------



## Teta81

Good luck today dis!! Very excited your day is FINALLY here :happydance: you are a much stronger woman than me, I never could have waited this long! 

My ultrasound was excellent again :cloud9: thank God :happydance::happydance: measuring 8 weeks and heart rate 167:cloud9::cloud9: I'm officially graduated from my RE! I almost cried, mostly because I'm so nervous and hate knowing I won't have weekly reassurance. I do see my ob next week and will have another ultrasound there. Just have to trust my body now!

Keep us postd on your scan!! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Teta ... The doppler saved my sanity!

It started working at 9 weeks 5 days for me


----------



## Teta81

I had one with DH, I didn't try tht early though, not til around 14 weeks. I borrowed it from a friend and we still aren't telling people for a while, so I can't even ask her for it yet! What kind do you have? Maybe I will look into getting my own...


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have the Hi bebe Doppler and love it. But I have also heard great things about the sonoline b Doppler. Both seem to work early


----------



## sunshine314

I have the sonoline b doppler...I love it!! I didn't get it till 11 weeks though...but I could hear the heartbeat right away on it (so I am sure I could have heard it earlier than 11 weeks). I got it for $50 and free shipping. Just google it and you can find deals on a variety of websites.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta81 said:


> Good luck today dis!! Very excited your day is FINALLY here :happydance: you are a much stronger woman than me, I never could have waited this long!
> 
> My ultrasound was excellent again :cloud9: thank God :happydance::happydance: measuring 8 weeks and heart rate 167:cloud9::cloud9: I'm officially graduated from my RE! I almost cried, mostly because I'm so nervous and hate knowing I won't have weekly reassurance. I do see my ob next week and will have another ultraso
> und there. Just have to trust my body now!
> 
> Keep us postd on your scan!! :hugs:

That's great Teta so happy you're measuring on schedule with a great heartbeat. So terrified.... Another hour to pass before scan....


----------



## Teta81

Ahhhh I have to make mine first thing in the morning or I will go crazy waiting! :dohh::wacko: I'm so excited to hear how it goes. We can compare pictures since we are exactly the same! :friends:


----------



## Care76

Teta, that is amazing! Congrats! 

I wish I didn't have to wait 2 weeks in between U/S. Not until next wednesday for me.

Dis, wishing you a great day! And sticky vibes sent your way!

Thanks for the info on the dopplers ladies! I will be getting one, that is for sure!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Phew!! My little peanut is doing well!! Measuring 7w5d, should be 6d, but don't think that's a big deal. Heart rate was 166. Will post a pic when I get home...

I go back on the 19th for another scan...hope baby keeps growing...


----------



## Teta81

Super exciting news!!:happydance::happydance: I bet it was all worth the wait! So glad everything is ok. Congrats!!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Care76

Congrats Dis! How amazing! I don't think the days are always accurate because it is hard to measure when they are so tiny.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis-Yay!!!!! Mine is measuring 3 days behind but it's totally normal. The dates always fluctuate.

Me-Don't know if I mentioned that I got my doppler yesterday and found little bean's hb!! Such a lovely sound! :*)


----------



## Care76

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Dis-Yay!!!!! Mine is measuring 3 days behind but it's totally normal. The dates always fluctuate.
> 
> Me-Don't know if I mentioned that I got my doppler yesterday and found little bean's hb!! Such a lovely sound! :*)

YAY! Which one did you get? Are you in the US or Canada? I am looking for one too.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta81 said:


> Super exciting news!!:happydance::happydance: I bet it was all worth the wait! So glad everything is ok. Congrats!!:happydance::cloud9:

Definitely worth the wait! It was so instant, we went in, I laid on the table, the tech instantly put the wand on my tummy and says "yup, there's baby and heartbeat" - it didn't even take 2 seconds. I was balling!!

Then she asked me to go pee so she could do internal to get measurements... she said it was a very good sign that we could see the heartbeat on an abdominal scan....

Of course worries are back now.... I need my next scan to hurry up and get here!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Dis-Yay!!!!! Mine is measuring 3 days behind but it's totally normal. The dates always fluctuate.
> 
> Me-Don't know if I mentioned that I got my doppler yesterday and found little bean's hb!! Such a lovely sound! :*)

You already heard the hb??? How amazing? Are you tiny? I have some flub on my tummy so I'm worried it will take longer to find it. What doppler do you have?


----------



## Teta81

I just ordered the Sonoline b Doppler! I'm excited and nervous. I hope it doesn't come too soon so that I don't start obsessing too early. It's not even supposed to work until 10-12 weeks. But I'll still obsess!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta-Same one I got and heard it at 8 weeks. :)

Dis3-Not as tiny as I used to be. I have a little pooch. Got the sonoline B

Care-US I ordered it from fetaldoppler.net


----------



## Teta81

That's where I ordered it from too!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> That's where I ordered it from too!

Great minds think alike! :)


----------



## Teta81

So my Doppler came and of course I'm obsessed with it :blush:. It took a few days but I heard the heart beat yesterday at 8+5. It took me a while to hear it today and when I finally did the little bean took off from it so it was only for about 20 seconds. I remember with DD even as she was nearing her due date she would always move away from it! Already driving me crazy! :haha:

My first ob appt is tomorrow so I will have another scan there. It's been a week and it feels like a month! After this is gonna be a while before I have another one, idk how I will last!!


----------



## sarahincanada

you have had so many ultrasounds Teta81! I only had one at 7 weeks and next week will have one at 11 weeks 3 days. did you get photos with each one? im hoping my one next week will be a good one.


----------



## Teta81

Yes we have lots of pictures so far. Very fortunate that my re did them once a week from 6 weeks. Then at my first ob appt they do one as a standard, but after that it will be my 12 and 20 week scans and hopefully that's all I will need!

The 8 wk is the only one so far that you can even remotely make out anything in the pic other than a smudge. I'm hoping tomorrow to see a little human!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I got my NT scan at 13 weeks, then I had another scan at 18 weeks. 

I'm scheduled for a scan tomorrow at 21.5 weeks and I will have another around 28 weeks. 

I'm pretty sure I will have a couple more after that too due to my placenta issue. I hate havin issues but I love seeing my little man!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Teta - I was waiting for you to get a heartbeat on your doppler before I ordered mine! Haha - I feel bad using you as my guinea pig, but with us having the same transfer date its hard not to compare to you! At least you will have no worries going into your next ultrasound!

I get an ultrasound next Monday, for my 9 weeks (but I'll be closer to 10), and then I will get one at 12 weeks. I'm freaked out about my 9 week apptmt because baby was measuring a little smaller at my 7 week scan (I was 7+6, measured 7+5)- I'm scared he/she stopped growing. 

Sarah - will this be your screening scan? So happy to see you've progressed well and are already almost out of the first tri! Such great news!

PCOSMom - I'm sorry you're having little scares, but at least they're not big issues and lets you see your little man a lot more than the rest get to! You're more than half way there - congrats!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> I get an ultrasound next Monday, for my 9 weeks (but I'll be closer to 10), and then I will get one at 12 weeks. I'm freaked out about my 9 week apptmt because baby was measuring a little smaller at my 7 week scan (I was 7+6, measured 7+5)- I'm scared he/she stopped growing.
> 
> Sarah - will this be your screening scan? So happy to see you've progressed well and are already almost out of the first tri! Such great news!

I wouldnt worry about 1 day difference, when they are this small I hear its hard to get accurate measurements and the 12 week scan is much more accurate.

my 11w3d scan is part of the screening, doing blood too. they told me I could go anywhere from 11weeks so Im doing a little earlier than 12. I heard the heartbeat on doppler last week at 10 weeks at my midwife apt so that has kept me going. will be glad when we are all in 2nd tri!


----------



## Maddie30

Ladies, hope you don't mind me asking but did any of you get moderate cramps from et to bfp??? Congratulations to you all aswell. Hope to be talking about scans too xx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Maddie30 said:


> Ladies, hope you don't mind me asking but did any of you get moderate cramps from et to bfp??? Congratulations to you all aswell. Hope to be talking about scans too xx

Yes, yes, yes!! I thought my period was going to start early!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Maddie30 said:


> Ladies, hope you don't mind me asking but did any of you get moderate cramps from et to bfp??? Congratulations to you all aswell. Hope to be talking about scans too xx

I didnt, I only got a warm burning feeling in the uterus area now and then. but Ive noticed many people on here having cramps and they get their bfp. good luck!


----------



## Teta81

I cramped a lot! Especially from 2-5dp5dt. I still am on and off too. Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

Maddie30 said:


> Ladies, hope you don't mind me asking but did any of you get moderate cramps from et to bfp??? Congratulations to you all aswell. Hope to be talking about scans too xx

I also had a lot of cramping and thought AF was coming. I cramped for quite a while after my bfp too. FX for you!


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you so much ladies,wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Maddie-I cramped the whole week after transfer. :)

Me-No hb on doppler yet. We've determined it wasn't baby by how low it was. Scan in the morning. :)


----------



## Maddie30

Thank you so much for your replies. Ive been feeling like Im about to start period any moment. I didn't get this last time until after positive test. Sorry to be a pain ladies. None of us should have to go through this xxxxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Posting for the last time. Baby is gone. I just want to die of this pain. Good luck ladies..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Posting for the last time. Baby is gone. I just want to die of this pain. Good luck ladies..

Omg girl, I'm sooooo sorry. 

May God give you strength. 

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Posting for the last time. Baby is gone. I just want to die of this pain. Good luck ladies..

what? omg omg im soooo sorry :( omg please let me know if you need anything. im here for support. i m sooo sorry :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Posting for the last time. Baby is gone. I just want to die of this pain. Good luck ladies..
> 
> what? omg omg im soooo sorry :( omg please let me know if you need anything. im here for support. i m sooo sorry :(Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I'll find out tomorrow if they are doing a d&c or not. Gonna try and get released to my ob. Not driving 2 hours to another state for this.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PCOSMomToOne said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Posting for the last time. Baby is gone. I just want to die of this pain. Good luck ladies..
> 
> Omg girl, I'm sooooo sorry.
> 
> May God give you strength.
> 
> Hugs xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks so much! I'm so weak right now. I want the vision out of my head.


----------



## Teta81

Omg this is tragic news. I don't even know what to say, my heart is broken for you :cry: you are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> Omg this is tragic news. I don't even know what to say, my heart is broken for you :cry: you are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

THank you! I have cried all....day....long.


----------



## Maddie30

I am so so sorry for your lost. May god give you the strength to continue. Hope they do release you and make this a bit easier for you xxx


----------



## sunshine314

Iluvbabies - I am so very very sorry :( I can't imagine how heartbroken you are and must feel completely gutted. I know no words can help but just know that all of us B&B girls are praying and thinking of you. Sending lots of hugs your way. xxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Posting for the last time. Baby is gone. I just want to die of this pain. Good luck ladies..

oh no, Im so so sorry :hugs: words cannot express how sad I feel for you. I hope you get the strength to get through this, and that you have a good support system :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

ILuv, I am in complete shock for you. I can't believe this has happened after you have had previous good scans. Completely at a loss of words.... Im so sorry.


----------



## Springy

ILuvBabies - there are no words that I can say to you right now to make the pain go away. :hug: :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabeies: How are you today :cry: My heart is hurting for you soooo much :cry:

AFM: I just took a HPT (first since my mmc) b/c I am curious as to if I am going to have AF soon.. Tomorrow is 4 wks post and the HPT is still freaking faintly positive! I am sooooo annoyed I could CRY right now :( I just want AF to come so I can get on and move on. This is soooo freaking frustrating!!! UGH! I just dont understand how the levels can be hanging around for so long. The baby was just 6w1d and my hcg levels were on the low side. I would have imagined they would have been down in 2 weeks or so. I have an appt on Monday with RE and he wanted AF to have come before I saw him (thats the appt they gave me) but doesnt look like AF is coming for a couple weeks now :( I am not going to cancel because I want to get my results and I want to discuss this summer.


----------



## sarahincanada

oh mobaby :hugs: what kind of test is it and how faint is it? I cant help but hope that this is new hcg....have you been trying. if its not then its cruel to hang around so long when you want to move on. big :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Its the pink wondfos that I trust because I have never had an evap or false line......It is very cruel for my body to not just get rid of HCG! I have a pic. It cant be real, right? I mean DH has barely any sperm. I want it to be new HCG... If still + monday I am getting a beta level at my RE.
OH we BD on March 4th (16 days after d/c) which would have been OV day if I never had been pg then BD march 10th. This was unplanned; just happened because it had been so long! LOL (ok tmi). But I have not been doing any opk testing since last summer when we found out DH issue because I was like whats the point. 

https://www.host-images.com/u/files/q7i2qu0aan1l8cllub7z.jpg


----------



## sarahincanada

Ive seen a lot of people get bfps on here after mc's even without a period inbetween but I dont want to get your hopes up, like you says its a bit unlikely with the sperm. I suppose the only way to tell is if the line gets darker? 
do you know what your hcg was at the time of the mc? when I google it some people do say up to 4-6 weeks but others say less especially if you had surgery to remove. oh mobaby I would do anything for this to be a real bfp :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

My RE doesnt check HCG after d/c... I dont think it was checked at time of surgery so I have no clue what it could have been :( I think its still left over. Real BFP would be sooooo unlikely to happen. I just hope AF comes soon, probably at least 2 more weeks now since hpt still + so I still have hcg lingering around.... Frustrating!!


----------



## sarahincanada

MoBaby said:


> My RE doesnt check HCG after d/c... I dont think it was checked at time of surgery so I have no clue what it could have been :( I think its still left over. Real BFP would be sooooo unlikely to happen. I just hope AF comes soon, probably at least 2 more weeks now since hpt still + so I still have hcg lingering around.... Frustrating!!

its very frustrating and I hope to resolves quickly either way. are you going to keep testing to see if it gets lighter or darker? can you ask for a beta on monday to see where the levels are still at?
:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby did you take any of these tests around the time of your d&c and if so how much darker were they? like almost control line, half the strenth of the control line?
I know you posted in the test section but perhaps ask in the MC folder as more people who have experienced MCs might know how high the hcg would be after 4 weeks (perhaps dont put the photo or explain in that section)


----------



## MoBaby

3 days before my d/c the line was the same color as the control. i posted in the pregnancy test forum as they seem to be knowledgeable there... the miscarriage section doesnt have much support :( i posted once and my post got ignored for the most part. Maybe I will go ask a question just to see if anyone responds. I actually just dipped another IC and the line looks extremely faint so maybe that one test is faulty? First time for everything I guess!


----------



## MoBaby

and now a couple hours later did another and its bfn so I am guessing faulty test for sure. Well, I am glad its BFN so now I know AF will start soon and we can move on to our next steps.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks ladies so much for the thoughts and prayers! My doctor wants me to wait this out and the pain is immense. I want this baby tested and the nightmare over. I have an appt with them next Wednesday and then they may plan the D&C. Just in shock that bean was okay just 2 weeks ago and now this. I want that ultrasound erased from my memory.... :(


----------



## Teta81

Ugh, I don't understand!? Why won't they do a d&e?? I feel so terrible for you. I'm so sorry this is happening :cry:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> Ugh, I don't understand!? Why won't they do a d&e?? I feel so terrible for you. I'm so sorry this is happening :cry:

I didn't get a real reason why. This is just dumb. I'm supposed to call the office Monday with an update or go to the ER if I clot. I'm sure I will clot...It's a 7 week+ baby!!!


----------



## MoBaby

im still shocked they wont do it. my re gave me all the options and let me choose. can you see your ob and talk to them?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> im still shocked they wont do it. my re gave me all the options and let me choose. can you see your ob and talk to them?

I could call and see but they wouldn't see me about the pregnancy until I was discharged. So now they could deny this without all the paperwork. I don't know what to do.


----------



## MoBaby

Soo sorry you have to deal with all this bs :( ugh! 

My hpt was neg this am so I'm calling faulty test. I'm glad it's bfn so now I can move on.


----------



## sarahincanada

big hugs to you both :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Teta81

How did you do over the weekend Iluv? Been thinking about you.... 

Good luck today dis


----------



## Teta81

And you too Sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> And you too Sarah!

thanks teta! scan photo is in my spoiler, hb and everything was great. as its part of the integrated screening I dont get any results yet, but I saw on one paper the nuchal translucency is 1.2mm, Ive read online they want it under 2.5 or 3mm for low downs risk so fingers crossed thats good.


----------



## Teta81

Congrats Sarah that is amazing news. You must feel like the weight of the world has been lifted! I scheduled mine today, it is April 3, one day before 12 weeks. I was hoping for a few days earlier but that was all they had. Until then I will just have to use the Doppler to keep me sane :wacko:! What's next for you?


----------



## sarahincanada

Teta81 said:


> Congrats Sarah that is amazing news. You must feel like the weight of the world has been lifted! I scheduled mine today, it is April 3, one day before 12 weeks. I was hoping for a few days earlier but that was all they had. Until then I will just have to use the Doppler to keep me sane :wacko:! What's next for you?

I feel very happy, but its not technically 2nd trimester for 2 more weeks (if I go by 40 weeks divided by 3 so 13.3 weeks) so I just want to get to that stage and can feel a little less worried!

I see my midwife mid april, do the next bloods at 16 weeks and then the 20 week scan. I hear 2nd tri goes much quicker, hope so!!

cant wait for april 3 :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Soo glad for your results Sarah!! Sooo exciting :) 

I went to my F/U today; all the testing for the miscarriage came back normal genetically... Talked about changing the meds, doses, etc and we are going to do a whole different protocol. My estradiol levels are usually on the low side (on day 3 it was 23 last time RE wanted around 100 and was 60 previous IVF) so he wants to do the microdose lupron flare. Which I am fine with when I read about it. He explained it to me and I think I understand it; going to consult some journals for more information. I read they usually reserve this for low responders. So we shall see. I am excited about the chance to try again. Hopefully in July you girls see me in the pregnancy section. I turn 30 in July and I am hoping to be pg before then. I am doing okay since the d/c....its been 31 days now. There is nothing that could have been done differently. I only get upset when I think about when my due date was and how many ppl I know with babies on the way. But, life is life and we cant let circumstances in life run our life so I am carrying on the best I can :) Hopefully AF makes a show very soon. With my April AF I have to do another hydrosonogram since its been 6 months and them with my May AF I can start BCP and go from there. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

mobaby Im excited for you to try again, and even though its hard now when you get your forever bfp you will forget all the heartache that went before it, believe me! I do hope the slight changes to the protocol is the magic ingredient, we will be here cheering you on.


----------



## Missy01

Hey Sarahincanada,

Congratulations on your pregnancy! It is wonderful to hear that it is progressing so well! Your ultrasound photo is beautiful. I wish you all the very best.

Missy xo


----------



## Springy

MoBaby said:


> Soo glad for your results Sarah!! Sooo exciting :)
> 
> I went to my F/U today; all the testing for the miscarriage came back normal genetically... Talked about changing the meds, doses, etc and we are going to do a whole different protocol. My estradiol levels are usually on the low side (on day 3 it was 23 last time RE wanted around 100 and was 60 previous IVF) so he wants to do the microdose lupron flare. Which I am fine with when I read about it. He explained it to me and I think I understand it; going to consult some journals for more information. I read they usually reserve this for low responders. So we shall see. I am excited about the chance to try again. Hopefully in July you girls see me in the pregnancy section. I turn 30 in July and I am hoping to be pg before then. I am doing okay since the d/c....its been 31 days now. There is nothing that could have been done differently. I only get upset when I think about when my due date was and how many ppl I know with babies on the way. But, life is life and we cant let circumstances in life run our life so I am carrying on the best I can :) Hopefully AF makes a show very soon. With my April AF I have to do another hydrosonogram since its been 6 months and them with my May AF I can start BCP and go from there. :)

Mobaby that is the protocol tat 31andtrying used so you CN chat with her about it.

Hang in there, you are such a strong woman! You will get through this.:hugs:


----------



## Springy

Sarah - awesome u/s photo!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-I know trying again won't be easy but it got me DS after a devastating loss! I have hope for you!

Teta-Thanks for thinking of me. Real rough weekend. I cried and layed in bed a lot asking why. Dh car broke down and we are not doing well. Then the sump pump flooded the basement. Things are just too traumatic for me right now. Appt Wed to discuss everything. I am 10 weeks and still no bleeding.

Sarah-Love your pic!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

MoBaby and ILuvBabies - hope you two are doing better today. Always thinking and praying for you both. 

Sarah - great u/s pic. I have to get around to uploading mine - although bubs looks more like a teddy bear right now than a baby.... 

Teta - how are things going with you?

So excited for you to start Springy - thanks for being here for us! I'm sure all your positive energy for us will bring you your BFP!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Is there a trying in summer thread at all??? If we can get a plan lined up, I may be doing one more try this summer!! My appt was not so great. Thank God they didn't put me through another ultrasound. He has no idea why baby has been gone 3 weeks and no bleeding yet. My meds were all stopped a week ago so I shouldn't be sitting in limbo. I agreed to give it one more week and then they will give me Cytotec. He said it's extremely painful and they give narcotics for it. The last step would be D&C but I would like to avoid surgery at this point. He also is saying it's in our best interest to do genetic testing now since I have had 2 losses. My first loss before DS happened the day I found out. In my heart I know it was a progesterone issue since they refused me shots. This IMO is my first true loss of what appeared to be a healthy pregnancy. I am going back to my first RE's office for a second opinion. My original RE that gave me my 2 kids has since retired so I'm bummed about that. But I need to see my options. Hopefully I can get in soon and also get this miscarriage over with.


----------



## Teta81

Still thinking of you Iluv :hugs: how did everything turn out?? Hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> Still thinking of you Iluv :hugs: how did everything turn out?? Hope you are doing ok :hugs:

I never updated in here... I called an ambulance Friday night and ended up having an emergency D&C due to excessive blood loss. Almost had to have a transfusion. So things are on hold for a while until I can figure out where we go from here.


----------



## sunshine314

iluv - so sorry to hear about the emergency surgery. Glad that everything is ok. Sending hugs and prayers your way hun.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine314 said:


> iluv - so sorry to hear about the emergency surgery. Glad that everything is ok. Sending hugs and prayers your way hun.

Thank you! Had my follow-up at the RE and left in tears. He wants a full genetic panel done for balanced translocation. It's thousands... Then if they find a problem, he would recommend we test each embryo on another IVF cycle. The testing is $4500. We only had 2 embryos make it last time. If they are both found to be abnormal, we are literally throwing money out the window. We can't afford to do that. I have a second opinion in 2 weeks and then it's over for us. The pain is unbearable. First the loss and now this may be forever. The thought of my 2 kids slipping through some genetic problems is not something to take lightly. I did lose a pregnancy before DS so he is saying I suffer from reoccurant pregnancy loss. :(


----------



## sunshine314

Oh Kelly, I am so so so sorry about this news. There are no words and I can't imagine the frustration/loss/saddness and overall hopelessness you are feeling. Please try to keep your hopes up...miracles happen everyday (just look at your son...if he defyed the odds I know you have another miracle embryo in your future just waiting to do the same thing). 

Sending hugs and lots of prayers your way.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine314 said:


> Oh Kelly, I am so so so sorry about this news. There are no words and I can't imagine the frustration/loss/saddness and overall hopelessness you are feeling. Please try to keep your hopes up...miracles happen everyday (just look at your son...if he defyed the odds I know you have another miracle embryo in your future just waiting to do the same thing).
> 
> Sending hugs and lots of prayers your way.

I'm waiting on this one last opinion and then we make our decision. If I had the money I know what I'd do no doubt! This loss has been really traumatic. I can't do this again....


----------



## Teta81

I'm soooo beyond sorry for what you are going through :cry: I was really hoping that wouldn't be the outcome, not that there could be a good outcome, but this is so much worse than I had hoped for you. I hope you are doing ok and see a light at the end of the tunnel :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Teta81 said:


> I'm soooo beyond sorry for what you are going through :cry: I was really hoping that wouldn't be the outcome, not that there could be a good outcome, but this is so much worse than I had hoped for you. I hope you are doing ok and see a light at the end of the tunnel :hugs:

I'm working on it! Still trying to keep the hope alive of another chance. It's so tough though and I still cry at night when the house is quiet. I just had so many hopes and dreams for the baby. :cry:


----------

